#ubuntuone 2009-11-16
<aalinuxx> hi, i have a problem about adding a computer to ubuntuone account
<aalinuxx> is there a way to add a computer from CLI
 * urbanape is at UDS
<netbook> Is ubuntu one hosted on Amazon's cloud service?
<netbook> Or did they make their own infastructure
<joshuahoover> netbook: both
<joshuahoover> netbook: the file storage and serving part is on amazon's infrastructure (s3 and ec2), the rest is in our data centers
<netbook> what would 'the rest' be?
<joshuahoover> netbook: accounts management, billing, etc.
<netbook> oh k
<joshuahoover> netbook: did you have some concerns?
<netbook> no, I will not be using the upgraded accounts
<netbook> I was curious about how the cloud was formed
<netbook> I thought it was being run by ubuntu servers
<netbook> no amazon
<netbook> *not
<joshuahoover> netbook: ok
<psypher246> hello, i there anyone who can assist witha connction problem
<verterok> psypher246: hi, I can try, shoot :)
<verterok> psypher246: what's the problem?
<psypher246> u1 client on jaunty, was working fine few days ago, now won't connect at all
<netbook> How does the ubuntu one team intend to pay for this service?
<netbook> since anyone can get 2 gb
<netbook> probably more if they make multiple accounts... maybe spread the files through them
<verterok> psypher246: ok, sanity check questions first ;), did you changed proxy settings? are you using networkmanager?
<psypher246> yes network manager, no proxy settings
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/320350/
<psypher246> get that when i do
<psypher246> killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon; /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<psypher246> and connect client
<psypher246> tried removing and reinstalling from u1 site
<verterok> psypher246: oh, did you enabled bandwidht throttling?
<psypher246> i might have tried it yes
<verterok> psypher246: there are two bugs already reported related to that
<verterok> psypher246: one is fixed in the ppa
<psypher246> it was set to 0
<verterok> psypher246: yes, if you set it to 0 it will never upload/download anything
<psypher246> did not set it to zero mnyself
<psypher246> was just like that
<verterok> psypher246: the second bug is #483592, for which there is a fix propsed
<verterok> psypher246: hmm, weird
<verterok> psypher246: please, stop the client, rm ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf and start it again
<psypher246> aah working now
<psypher246> it seems
<psypher246> downloading at least
<psypher246> verterok: hope u can answer this for me
<verterok> psypher246: cool
<psypher246> i want to upload 30GB or so, but i don't want to re-download all that data to all the machines that are syncing, can i upload all the info to u1 server, ie sync once up and then copy the data over lan to each pc's u1 folder and have it all sync. when it sync it sees all the files are on all the pc's and won't sycn back down again
<psypher246> do u get what i am saying?
<verterok> psypher246: yes, I get it...but I don't think it's going to work :/
<psypher246> how does the file compare works?
<verterok> psypher246: (this is just guessing), but it's quite probable that syncdaemon is going to mark all your local files as .conflict and download the ones in the server
<verterok> psypher246: roughly, syncdaemon keep some metadata of the downloaded files, and compares the hash of the local file with the hash in the server
<psypher246> what if i use rsync preserviing times etc perfectly?
<psypher246> cos thats a lot of data to download 2 twice
<psypher246> don't have that much bandwidth on my pc at home
<verterok> psypher246: your syncdaemon isn't going to have the metadata, so it's the same
<psypher246> syncdaemon on the pc that need to have the data synced back to?
<verterok> psypher246: one thing you can try, but I'm not sure it's going to work, is to backup and use the same metadata in all machines
<psypher246> yeah where does the metadata get stored?
<verterok> psypher246: actually, you should start syncdaemon, stop it. and then replace the metadata with the backup
<pablo> hi
<verterok> psypher246: ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/
<verterok> pablo: hi
<psypher246> ok cool i will try that
<psypher246> thanks
<verterok> psypher246: np
<psypher246> cool looks like my files are updating now, thanks for the other advice
<verterok> psypher246: there is no guarantee it will work..please backup the real data ;)
<psypher246> yeah i will :D
<pablo> you can use one ubuntu server to synchronize notes from another application?
<pablo> with ubuntuone server direction, port, etc
<verterok> pablo: if the other application support syncing with ubuntu one servers, yes :)
<verterok> pablo: basically I think the app needs to support the tomboy sync API
<verterok> but I don't know much about the subject
<pablo> mmm I think in mobile aplication (symbian )
<verterok> pablo: I'm not aware of any app in symbian that support the tomboy sync API
<verterok> pablo: but if you find one, it should work with the ubuntu one server
<pablo> verterok: many tks
<verterok> pablo: np
#ubuntuone 2009-11-17
<psypher246> verterok: after quitting and going back in again the client is again set to 0kb shapeing
<psypher246> andf won't connect
<psypher246> ping verterok
<aplund> My client is having trouble connecting and the logs say it is stuck in the state STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ
<aplund> what does this mean, and is there any clear fix?
<aplund> if I restart the syncdaemon it gets stuck in the state START_WORKING_ON_METADATA_WITH_CONTQ
<aplund> and it gets into that state on a Unlink call
<aplund> http://pastebin.ca/1674255
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Helsinkiii> what happens if i put stuff in "shared with me"?
<netbook> Helsinkiii I think that is reserved for material people share with you
<Helsinkiii> how do i add "people"
<netbook> email address
<netbook> right click on something in Documents
<netbook> there is an option to share with ubuntu one
<netbook> not the most obvious mechanic
<netbook> err looks like you can only share folders
<netbook> what is you email lets try it
<netbook> this is the email that you registered with ubuntu one
<netbook> doh he left
<netbook> i really want to try this out
<aplund> as far as I can see your lucky to get anything to work at all
<aplund> I keep getting these deadlocks
<popey> works here :)
<aplund> dat helps heaps
<popey> well whats the specific issue?
<aplund> see above?
<aplund> I got no help
<aplund> so I tried some drastic things
<popey> such as?
<netbook> using latest client aplund?
<aplund> yup
<aplund> well
<aplund> holdon..
<aplund> 1.0.2-0ubuntu2
<aplund> is that the latest?
<popey> its the latest in 9.10, yes
<netbook> let me see
<aplund> I destroyed the cache
<aplund> and the local config
<netbook> tried reinstalling it?
<aplund> and the local files
<aplund> then had another go
<netbook> that probably lost the connection info
<aplund> yeah
<aplund> but there was clearly an issue with Unlinking it
<aplund> to just stopped
<netbook> i suggest going into synaptic package manager
<netbook> and competely removing it
<netbook> and reinstalling it
<aplund> well
<aplund> I'll let it resync
<netbook> good luck
<aplund> and see if the files have updated
<aplund> then I'll call again when I get the issue again
<aplund> (happens every day)
<netbook> how much storage are you using?
<netbook> btw login to the ubuntuone website
<netbook> see what comps are authorized
<aplund> 4mb
<netbook> maybe try and reauthorise
<aplund> yeah.. it's all good
<aplund> done all that
<netbook> i had to reauthorize my box after the first client was a bit borked
<netbook> after install it generates some key
<aplund> I never used it until 9.10 was released
<netbook> me too
<netbook> good luck
 * popey has been using it since the first release
<popey> well, beta
<aplund> yeah.. if I can recreate then I'll be back
<aplund> see if someone else can put some light onto the problem
<tarragon> I am trying to get ubuntuone working under Kubuntu. The client installed but does not sync. When I right click and go to the web interface, I have to sign in which shows a file I have placed their, but this is not on my desktop share and anything else in the share in not in ubuntuone as no sync. Does ubuntuone work with Kubuntu. How do I make it sync? Am I missing a config file to say where my account is?
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Helsinkiii> how can i get ubunto one to stop loading when my pc boots
<Helsinkiii> i use it on occasion
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hi! Not in Texas? Want to talk about what you're doing? "me" gets you in the queue!
<jblount> me
<jblount> DONE: Mountain of email, some robot pictures, etc
<jblount> TODO: Get Robot live, work on some template weirdness with updown, BBQ because I'm not in Texas :)
<jblount> BLOCKED: Done
<jblount> EOM
<statik> poor jblount
<statik> faithfully reporting status
<statik> i'm excited to see those robots though!
<jblount> statik: :)
<vds> jblount: robots? what kind of robots?
<jblount> vds: Just drawings of robots for our error pages :)
<vds> ah cool
<urbanape> me
<urbanape> DONE: Submitted a lazr-js branch in prep for a new ubuntuone-servers branch, got my PPA working and pushed a Bindwood experimental package there, UDSing.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish the ubuntuone-servers branch (will likely need some CSS work done by jblount), keep on UDSing.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<CardinalFang> thisfred, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/changes-notifications-to-clients/+merge/14954
<CardinalFang> No hurry.
<thisfred> ohai!
<thisfred> cool
<CardinalFang> offline a bit.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I like this idea!
<thisfred> It feels very much in line with how _changes itself works
<Technoviking> Does contac syncing work now?
<jblount> Technoviking: "Sources say yes"
<jblount> Technoviking: + if you are at UDS you can have rodrigo take a look for you :)
<Technoviking> jblount: will find him
<CardinalFang> re
<urbanape> CardinalFang: I guess you can disregard my comment.
<CardinalFang> Oh?
<CardinalFang> I was just going to look for it.
<urbanape> I don't think it does what you were looking for (or at least what's in your branch)
<urbanape> I think I misinterpreted what you needed.
<urbanape> maybe?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ah I misunderstood the branch description: I thought you'd just chosed to have something like a changes(since=0) method that API consumers could call, that minimally abstracts over the http call. But that would burden client apps with keeping state and knowing about revision numbers.
<thisfred> chosed
<thisfred> really
<thisfred> I blame early onset senility
<thisfred> that or too much lolcats
<CardinalFang> thisfred, You has a Alzhaimers!
<urbanape> thisfred, CardinalFang: That's what I assumed, too, and why I pointed out the javascript lib.
<CardinalFang> Sorry.  I mislead.
<urbanape> and yes, Bindwood has to keep track of its last know sequence number
<urbanape> no worries
<urbanape> if this is something that closes over it, that would be keen
<jonasbb> Where can i see, which user i had allowed to see my files.
<urbanape> in Nautilus or in the web?
<urbanape> in the web, you can choose the folder in the left-hand pane, and click the "Sharing" button above the file list.
<jonasbb> thx
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I'm sort of confused: we register a callback function *and* we call the function that calls the callback from our own client mainloop, correct? If that is true, why not just have a get_changes() method that the app can call from its mainloop? The callback seems overly complicated
<CardinalFang> thisfred, This could return what has changed.  Then people with their mainloops would have to write a function that runs us, and operates on our return value.  They'd then register that new function with their main loop.
<tarragon> I am trying to sync under Kubuntu. It just hangs. Where do I need to enter account details?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Instead, I decided that the user should write a function that takes single changes, and register us with their mainloop, with their function as a parameter.  If there's nothing to do, then nothing is called that they write.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: so the main difference is the function they have to write (dealing with a single change vs. a list of changes) ? I think having to think about callbacks more or less voids that advantage
<thisfred> but then they already have to think about mainloops and such, so maybe not
<CardinalFang> thisfred, the main difference is that I wrote the condition/looping code that everyone would write.  I think it's better to say "you, write a function that should be run for every change, and then register that as a parameter to F .
<thisfred> http://friendpaste.com/6oJg14kfXi8HhSJNgsyE82
<thisfred> and get_changes could be report_changes minus the callback?
<thisfred> to me it seems one layer less complicated
<thisfred> but I may still be missing the reason it needs that layer
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Hrm, okay.  I agree.
<thisfred> teknico_: do you know the answer to tarragon's question?
<teknico_> thisfred, reading
 * thisfred will pay attention to be able to answer himself next time
<teknico_> tarragon, make sure you have gnome-keyring installed
<teknico_> tarragon, when starting, ubuntuone-client-applet should ask for the password to the gnome keyring
<teknico_> it does not yet use kwallet  under kde
<teknico_> (I'm not sure that's your problem, just a shot in the dark :-) )
<tarragon> Yes I think that will possibly be the solution. Under .gnome there is no keyring directory. Should the package not install this as a dependency?
<teknico_> tarragon, yes, it should. since this client is usually installed under gnome, some packages' presence is assumed :-)
<teknico_> tarragon, will please submit a bug about that?
<teknico_> will *you
<teknico_> here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug
<tarragon> I will try to submit this as a bug request, sure
<Chipaca> tarragon: network manager is in the same situation of being needed but not listed in the dependencies
<tarragon> It works!! I had both python-gnomekeyring and libgnome-keyring0. Adding in gnome-keyring and starting the ubuntu-one-client-gnome then asked for my details, let me add in the machine and synced.  :-)
<urbanape> excellent
<thisfred> thanks teknico_ : I know what to suggest next time :)
<teknico_> thisfred, well, at least it's worth trying :-)
<tarragon> Bug already listed as #473518. Funnily enough I could not add myself as also effected as the KDE default browser hangs after opening the add me box. Firefox worked fine.
<doctormo> Hey rmcbride
<rmcbride> Hi doctormo
<doctormo> rmcbride: How is you?
<rmcbride> I'm doing pretty good, you?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I added a function that returns the changes directly.
<Chipaca_> rmcbride: that's not doctormo, it's an impostor
<Chipaca_> rmcbride: he has no hat!
<thisfred> CardinalFang: awesome, pulling & reviewing
<Chipaca_> or maybe irc doesn't let him be doctormô
<Chipaca_> :-p
 * Chipaca_ only makes fun of doctormo's hat because doctormo is sitting across the way, at punching distance
<rmcbride> Chipaca_:  heh
<rmcbride> doctormo: so I guess you're at UDS then. I didn't get to go this time around.
<doctormo> Chipaca_: Er, Aye yes yes
<doctormo> rmcbride: Who's got a hat, I Have!
<Chipaca_> ooh, look, it's doctormo!
<rmcbride> doctormo: hehe
<DoctorEmOw> rmcbride: Seem any good shows to watch?
<DoctorEmOw> seen*
<DoctorEmOw> Because it's a really good test of UbuntuOne
<rmcbride> DoctorEmOw: V has started out quite nice. I haven't seen the Prisoner remake yet, but I'm a little skeptical about that one
<Chipaca_> hm... I could create a share with all the TED
<thisfred> CardinalFang: did you push?
<DoctorEmOw> Chipaca_: I have all the TED
<Chipaca_> DoctorEmOw: I hate you!
<Chipaca_> now I've got to find space and leech them off of you
<CardinalFang> thisfred, no.  Sorry.  Wonky net.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, done.
<Chipaca_> oh where, oh where could I *possibly* find a 1.5TB hard drive for 99$ in this town?
<rmcbride> Texas should have Fry's, I think, Chipaca_
<thisfred> rmcbride: the prisoner was better than I feared
<thisfred> rmcbride: but then I'm not that familiar with the original
<thisfred> rmcbride: at least it beat the pants of the V remake
<rmcbride> thisfred: I've watched the original dozens of times. I'm afraid the only way the remake could have been close would be if they had cast Hugh Laurie as Number 6. House's attitude and Laurie's real accent
<thisfred> hehe
<rmcbride> but I'll catch it when they re run the first episode I hope
<rmcbride> missed it on Sunday
<thisfred> rmcbride: I probably asked you this before, but did you ever see A Bit of Fry & Laurie?
<rmcbride> thisfred: No. I think I've heard references but haven't seen it
<Chipaca_> DoctorEmOw: http://code.google.com/p/cdpedia/
<urbanape> thisfred: wonderful stuff
<thisfred> rmcbride: it's Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie in a short sketch type comedy show. Still one of my favorites
<urbanape> amazing stuff.
<rmcbride> thisfred: that sounds awesome. I'll have to track it down
<thisfred> urbanape: yeah, I even bought the scripts
<Chipaca_> DoctorEmOw: you might need google translate to read the readme, but then it just works
<thisfred> although I think I may have given them away when I moved
<Chipaca_> DoctorEmOw: it's basically download the dump, point the 'generate' script at it, wait a long time while it crunches (takes about a day for the spanish wikipedia), and it spits out the cd or the dvd
<Chipaca_> DoctorEmOw: most of the heavy work only needs doing once, as it stores the preprocessed files
<Chipaca_> DoctorEmOw: however, you need ~50GB for the spanish wikipedia; the english one is probably 10x that :(
<doctormo> Chipaca_: thanks!
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Small additional patch.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: cool, remerging
<mgv2> why dont i able to use the webbrowser panel? i dont see anything
<mgv2> there is a no script windows that opens
<thisfred> CardinalFang: approved
<CardinalFang> thisfred, thank you, sir.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: that is, my +1 added, needs second review. If you can pry the gun from aq's hands, you might get him to do a second one ;)
<CardinalFang> Rgr.
<rtagger> syncdaemon.log: Failure: twisted.internet.error.ConnectionLost: Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion: Connection lost. Is the "other side" the u1 server?
<facundobatista> rtagger, yeap
<mgv2> how can i access u1?
<joshuahoover> mgv2: are you using ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10?
<mgv2> ok iveg got it  - before i had a problem with no script
<mgv2> now ive another problem
<joshuahoover> mgv2: what problem are you running into now?
<mgv2> in ubuntu ive backuped 2 files but at the web they miss
<joshuahoover> mgv2: so you've put the files in your ~/Ubuntu One folder and they're not showing on the web?
<mgv2> joshuahoover, yes
<joshuahoover> mgv2: ok, and is the client showing it's connected or not showing at all?
<mgv2> not connected
<mgv2> joshuahoover,
<joshuahoover> mgv2: ok, can you please look at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/oauth-login.log and paste the contents to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ then post the url here?
<joshuahoover> mgv2: also, please post ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon-exceptions.log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ if it has anything in it
<mgv2> joshuahoover, i cant find the cache folder
<atrus> i seem to be unable to sync my tomboy notes anymore. tomboy complains about a 404 error. this a known issue at all?
<joshuahoover> mgv2: it will be hidden in nautilus by default...if you press ctrl-h in your home folder you should be able to get to ~/.cache
<atrus> it definitely worked a few days ago...
<joshuahoover> atrus: we've seen this...not sure what the cause is...can you run the following from a command line and paste the result to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ & then post the link here: sudo apt-cache policy tomboy
<atrus> joshuahoover: only 1.0.0-0ubuntu2 from karmic/main
<joshuahoover> atrus: ok...hmmm...
<mgv2> joshuahoover, http://paste.ubuntu.com/321107/
<mgv2> joshuahoover, i want to mention two things - im running encrypted hd - im using the hebrew sys
<joshuahoover> mgv2: ok, that's good to know
<joshuahoover> mgv2: anything in the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/oauth-login.log?
<atrus> joshuahoover: https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/ , which is what tomboy is configured to use, works fine in a browser.
<mgv2> joshuahoover, yes - at line 1
<joshuahoover> mgv2: ok, i see it :)
<joshuahoover> mgv2: if you quit the ubuntu one client and start it back up, can you tell me if that connects or if you see the same errors in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<joshuahoover> atrus: one thing you can try is to quit tomboy, go to applications->accessories->passwords & encryption keys and delete any desktop couch tokens you see there, then start up tomboy and try syncing again
<mgv2> joshuahoover, i think now its working
<joshuahoover> mgv2: after restarting the client?
<atrus> joshuahoover: that and clearing/re-connecting tomboy seemed to work.
<mgv2> joshuahoover, i get this - http://yfrog.com/j352795251p
<atrus> joshuahoover: didn't work until i cleared the tomboy settings though.
<joshuahoover> atrus: ok, that is good to know and i'm happy you're back up and running...i'll relay this info to the devs most familiar with the notes stuff
<joshuahoover> mgv2: yes, this is good
<joshuahoover> mgv2: so you add your computer to your ubuntu one account, then the client should connect
<atrus> joshuahoover: actually deleting the auth keys wasn't neccesary, just clearing and re-connecting. (had the same problem on another machine to test)
<joshuahoover> atrus: ahhh...ok...good to know!
<atrus> still not clear what would have triggered it, i'll watch in case it comes up again.
<joshuahoover> atrus: thanks! we're still tracking it down as it happened to someone on the team and we're still not sure why it's happening
<mgv2> joshuahoover, i cant add it - i only get this http://yfrog.com/2m59265411p
<joshuahoover> mgv2: you can't use the abe plugin with ubuntu one setup...you either need to allow ubuntu one to (essentially redirect to the localhost) or disable abe in firefox
<mgv2> joshuahoover, what is abe? im using no script
<joshuahoover> mgv2: sorry, noscript...i believe abe is the name of the vendor (maybe?)
<mgv2> so i need to disable it first and then allow it after adding?
<joshuahoover> mgv2: yes, though it may still give you problems on one.ubuntu.com but it all depends on the settings you have for noscript
<joshuahoover> mgv2: oh, abe is a new feature of noscript...sorry...that appears to be what actually blocks this part of the ubuntu one setup process
<mgv2> joshuahoover, i think now the cloud looks white - i allowed it to get access to passwords - is it fine?
<joshuahoover> mgv2: yes :)
<joshuahoover> mgv2: access your keyring?
<mgv2> i disabled noscript and now the upload completed
<joshuahoover> mgv2: great!
<mgv2> joshuahoover, keyring i guess - yofi tofi - thank you - will it ask again if i enable no script?
<joshuahoover> mgv2: nothing to do with noscript...are you setup to auto-login to ubuntu on your computer?
<mgv2> joshuahoover, i dont know what is a-l to ubuntu
<joshuahoover> mgv2: when you start your computer, do you login with a username and password?
<mgv2> yes joshuahoover
<joshuahoover> mgv2: ok, then you shouldn't get prompted for keyring access again
<mgv2> joshuahoover, ok thanks
<joshuahoover> mgv2: thank you for your patience and i'm happy you're up and running on ubuntu one now! :)
<mgv2> joshuahoover, who finance u-1?
<joshuahoover> mgv2: canonical, my employer and the company behind ubuntu and other open source projects :)
<mgv2> i think that goverments need to give each citizen hosting space for blogs and simplify everything and that should cost little
<joshuahoover> mgv2: if it's hosted on ubuntu, then sure! ;)
<mgv2> the gove have to allow people to talk and tell what in their minds
<mgv2> no- hosted by their own - u-1 is not for blogs anyway
<joshuahoover> mgv2: i know, was just joking
<joshuahoover> mgv2: though, for blogging, there are plenty of free services
<mgv2> ok - i hope you have a nice comfort chair
<mgv2> i think free services arent good and make people afraid of the whole thing - its very simbolizing if goverments will do thattttt
#ubuntuone 2009-11-18
* teknico changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ping  teknico | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 276, Protocol Revno is 73
<switchgirl1> hi thers a buwith the server in lucid lynx and launchpad
<switchgirl1> ubuntuone wont let me get to the web page where my files are
<teknico> switchgirl1, hi, what do you mean with "the server in lucid lynx and launchpad"?
<switchgirl1> gives the error "parameter not found: oauth_customer_key"
<switchgirl1> then when i try to file the bug on launchpad it wont allow me to - it times out all the time
<switchgirl1> i'm using 10.04 -lucid lynx - to help find bugs thus making it a better release
<teknico> switchgirl1, thanks, you're ahead of the curve :-)
<teknico> switchgirl1, I'm not sure if we already started testing the service on lucid
<teknico> switchgirl1, many people are at UDS this week
<switchgirl1> well it's included in the packages / sources
<teknico> switchgirl1, launchpad is working for me, but I'm on karmic
<switchgirl1> same here karmics fine
<teknico> switchgirl1, will you be around in about five hours? I may be able to get some answer by then
<switchgirl1> actually its merly adding the actual machine
<switchgirl1> cant add this machine
<maxstirner> hello teknico et al, my issue with ubuntuone: no updating or only after unacceptable delays. this is on noatime ssd-driven pc, would that be the reason?
<teknico> maxstirner, hi, no, I don't think so, I set noatime on my notebook partitions too, with no problems
<maxstirner> it's rather odd then, I even got some half-updated directories w a couple of files lacking (always small text files)
<teknico> maxstirner, in what direction do you have updating delays? web to local, or local to web?
<teknico> or both?
<maxstirner> web to local only
<teknico> maxstirner, there are probably some problems with notification from web to desktop
<maxstirner> ok.. any specific diagnostics i can do? change to ppa?
<teknico> maxstirner, for now you could manually speed up the update by disconnecting and reconnecting the client
<teknico> maxstirner, the half-updating dirs are more worrying
<teknico> maxstirner, do you have bandwidth limits set?
<maxstirner> no
<teknico> ok
<maxstirner> the files are really very small
<maxstirner> e.g. 31.4 kb file was missing
<teknico> I'm asking because there's a bug related to bw limits, independent of file size
<teknico> but not your problem, apparently
<teknico> maxstirner, can you check whether the reconnecting trick works?
<maxstirner> will have a look at the bugtracker on launchpad myself, havent gotten beyond the faq yet ;)
<maxstirner> i'm on it, i've reconnected and it now appears to be thinking long and hard about it
<maxstirner> I think I've got that as well
<maxstirner> Process still running but applet disappear from notification area.
<maxstirner> If I kill the process (pkill -9 ubuntuone) and then I reopen it the applet reapper, but after first connection (also from desktop client or through web interface) the applet disappear again...
<teknico> maxstirner, check the Preferences|Show Icon setting
<maxstirner> yes thanks, I set it to "permanent" everytime it launches
<teknico> maxstirner, do you mean "Always"?
<maxstirner> yes exactly, then I kill it and it does "always" until next reboot
<teknico> maxstirner, "everytime it launches"? do you need to re-set it over and over?
<maxstirner> yes..
<maxstirner> I also get that with skype settings for some reason ;)
<teknico> maxstirner, mmm, that's weird
<teknico> maxstirner, you may have permission problems on the config files
<teknico> they are in .config/ubuntuone
<maxstirner> ok
<maxstirner> rw-r--r-- 1 user user 77 2009-11-18 11:09 ubuntuone-client.conf
<maxstirner> my user is actually called user usually
<teknico> user:user ?
<maxstirner> ex
<teknico> oh
<maxstirner> :D
<maxstirner> i've never had a single instance of a dictionary attack trying that username by the way, so shhhhh ;)
<teknico> that's a great idea ;-)
<teknico> maxstirner, how do you notice when you have dictionary attacks?
<teknico> (out of curiosity)
<maxstirner> on my server/s auth.log, I've got a few no-ip redirects, they seem to attract russians
<maxstirner> I've implemented fail2ban etc to limit attempts
<maxstirner> is that what you were asking?
<teknico> yes, thanks
<teknico> if you run "ps aux | grep ubuntuone", are the two processes run under the "user" user?
<maxstirner> yes
<teknico> then it's not a permission problem
<maxstirner> user@mariner:~/.config/ubuntuone$ ps aux | grep ubuntu
<maxstirner> user     11573  1.0  0.7  50988 25308 pts/2    Sl   11:14   0:02 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet
<maxstirner> user     11575  2.4  0.5  40056 18420 ?        Sl   11:14   0:06 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<maxstirner> user     11684  0.0  0.0   3036   808 pts/2    S+   11:19   0:00 grep --color=auto ubuntu
<teknico> what's in your ubuntuone-client.conf file?
<maxstirner> the re-connect attempt didnt work, so I killed and relaunched
<maxstirner> the icon is now displaying connected but not much appears to be happening as of yet
<teknico> you can also stop the syncdaemon by running "u1sdtool -q"
<teknico> also try "u1sdtool --current-transfers"
<maxstirner> Current uploads: 0
<maxstirner> Current downloads: 0
<maxstirner> refresh-shares didn't do too much for me either
<maxstirner> by looking at the web interface it actually appears it's not uploading properly sorry ;)
<maxstirner> teknico: I'm getting quite a lot of stuff in my ubuntuone log btw..
<maxstirner> 2009-11-18 11:24:08,390 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - ERROR - T:We broke the Universe! local_hash '', server_hash '', is_partial True:T ce70a948-bfc1-4ccd-8e25-2461d72ccbf4 [root:940f9ee7-c193-4fd1-a5ac-778e1b447470] ''/home/user/Ubuntu One'' | cant find current state: {'is_directory': 'T', 'changed': "We broke the Universe! local_hash '', server_hash '', is_partial True", 'has_metadata': 'T'}
<maxstirner> 2009-11-18 11:24:08,392 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - ERROR - unhandled exception
<maxstirner> Traceback (most recent call last):
<maxstirner>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/sync.py", line 310, in on_event
<maxstirner>     **kwargs)
<maxstirner>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm/fsm.py", line 116, in on_event
<maxstirner>     raise KeyError("Incorrect In State")
<maxstirner> KeyError: 'Incorrect In State'
<teknico> maxstirner, can you pastebin it?
<teknico> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<teknico> so you can put more stuff in there :-)
<maxstirner> sorry
<maxstirner> flooding your channel ;)
<maxstirner> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/321427/
<teknico> thanks
<teknico> are all the other errors similar to this one?
<teknico> cannot find anything similar among the bugs
<teknico> maxstirner, can you please report a new bug, and include the traceback in there? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug
<maxstirner> i've posted a second one on pastebin..
<maxstirner> the weirdest thing is it doesnt upload it fully actually looking at the web interface
<teknico> the same pastebin? I still only see the same one as before...
<maxstirner> but theres no error message on the uploading pc
<maxstirner> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/321431/
<teknico> maxstirner, maybe just paste the whole log to the pastebin?
<teknico> if it's not megabytes :-)
<maxstirner> those are sections of log as I'm constantly restarting it as per your instructions
<maxstirner> syncdaemon.log                      syncdaemon.log.2009-11-18_10-43-56
<maxstirner> syncdaemon.log.2009-11-17_23-37-31  syncdaemon.log.2009-11-18_11-14-29
<maxstirner> syncdaemon.log.2009-11-18_10-22-02  syncdaemon.log.2009-11-18_11-23-11
<maxstirner> on the uploading pc, a folder was renamed from kempa to "kempa.u1conflict"
<teknico> ok, problem is, I'm a server guy, and the client people are not yet here
<teknico> plus, this week lots of us are at UDS
<teknico> so it's best if you open a bug and add log info to it
<teknico> so that we can track the problem later
<maxstirner> yes, thats fine..
<maxstirner1> ok done, thanks..
<maxstirner1> I hadnt notice this ~/.cache folder before, is it possible to move it to ram?
<teknico> if you don't mind losing the logs when you boot down, I think so, yes
<teknico> you may also lose partially uploaded or downloaded files, they will have to be restarted
<maxstirner1> I would probably have to change the setting in gnome somewhere?
<teknico> probably, I'm not sure, see above :-)
<maxstirner1> ok thanks, ciaoä
<rtagger> Hi all, is the sync service down at the moment?
<rtagger> i mean the file sync, I still get ConnectionLost error...
<rtagger> ping teknico
<rtagger> teknico_away: ping...
<rtagger> teknico: I have a question and need to ping you. Is there any issues ATM with u1 servers? I keep getting WARNINGs in syncdaemon.log about Connection being closed in unclean fashion... Both with current Karmic and PPA clients.
<verterok> rtagger: hi
<verterok> rtagger: let me check with a losa
<verterok> rtagger: this is during the auth step?
<rtagger> verterok: The error is thrown to  syncdaemon.log from ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - "Failure: twisted.internet.error.ConnectionLost: Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion: Connection lost."
<rtagger> verterok: and... slightly above all that 2009-11-18 15:48:08,176 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - TRACE - start - sendMessage: id: 1 type: PROTOCOL_VERSION protocol {   version: 3 }
<verterok> rtagger: ok, could you pastebin syncdaemon.log, no need to paste the whole file... ~10-15 lines of context is enough
<verterok> rtagger: oh, that :)
<verterok> rtagger: do you have bandwidth throttling enabled?
<rtagger> verterok: and after that ...
<rtagger>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/storageprotocol/client.py", line 1266, in checkWriteBandwidth
<rtagger>     throttle_time = (float(self.writtenThisSecond) / self.writeLimit) \
<rtagger> ZeroDivisionError: float division
<rtagger> verterok: nope, throttling disabled, but if self.writeLimit is 0 then I know the reason... But throttling is disabled...
<verterok> rtagger: I think you'r hitting Bug #483592
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 483592 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon don't disable throttling " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483592
<verterok> rtagger: there is a branch in the queue to fix it, it's linked to the bug
<teknico> verterok, I approved that branch earlier
<rtagger> verterok: [bandwidth_throttling] on = True... Is current PPA fixed?
<verterok> rtagger: no, the branch is on it's way to trunk, will be in the ppa in a few days
<verterok> teknico: yes, thanks ;)
<rtagger> verterok: 'cause I was not able to get it connected as well. Ah, ok. Cancelling the end of the world
<rtagger> verterok: still it is strange how could it suddenly became True...
<verterok> rtagger: because there is a bug in the code that should set it to False...it set True instead :p
<rtagger> verterok: wow
<verterok> rtagger: yes, all because we didn't have a test for it
<verterok> rtagger: but that's no more, now we have tests a fix :)
<verterok> *and a fix
 * rtagger found out that Fedora 12 switched from Tomboy to Gnotes...
<teknico> rtagger, interesting :-)
<rtagger> What is the most interesting, is that Gnote UI is nearly identical to tomboy except of Sync tab...
 * rtagger wows, gnote is FAAAST...
<rtagger> aha, basically this is Tomboy ported to C++.
<exiton> my ubuntuone client is never connecting to the server. what can i do (ubuntu 9.10)
<rtagger> exiton: could you please post the content of ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ?
<rtagger> exiton: Have you already logged in to the service or this is the first time?
<exiton> [bandwidth_throttling]
<exiton> on = True
<exiton> read_limit = -1
<exiton> write_limit = -1
<exiton> rtagger: i think i have logged in once. when i visit the website there is my computer linked to the account
<joshuahoover> exiton: i believe you're affected by bug 455544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455544 in ubuntuone-client ""Protocol version error" - when bandwidth throttling is enabled with the default values" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455544
<joshuahoover> exiton: the solution is to delete ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf and then restart the ubuntu one client
<rtagger> exiton: okay, this can also be done by  changing "on" value from  True to False in ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<joshuahoover> rtagger: thanks for all the help on here! we started to put together a page to help everyone with troubleshooting and triaging bugs in case you haven't seen it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs
<joshuahoover> rtagger: right, i think you may still need to restart the client, but i'm not 100% sure on that :)
<rtagger> exiton: yep, you will need to quit the applet and start ubuntuone-client-applet again. If this does not help, we have some other places to search for the solution :)
<exiton> rtagger: i renamed  ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf and restarted the ubuntuone-client-applet but there is no new syncdaemon.conf and it's still not connecting
<exiton> oh, now it's working
<rtagger> exiton: okay, try running u1sdtool -q - this should quit t... Are you sure?
<exiton> and there is a new syncdaemon.con
<rtagger> exiton: okay, are you sure it is syncing the data, i.e. is u1sdtool --current-transfers showing something?
<exiton> hm, now the applet is gone, it uploaded one file but it didn't downloded the file i put on the website
<exiton> ok, i disconnected and reconnected and now it downloaded the file from the website
<rtagger> exiton: Have you put the file to the web interface before or after removing syncdaemon.conf ?
<exiton> rtagger: before
<exiton> rtagger: ok, i put some more files in the Ubuntu One folder, is it correct that all the files get green checkmarks?
<rtagger> exiton: yep, this means they are under Ubuntu One control, does not mean that they are synced, though
<exiton> rtagger:  u1sdtool --current-transfers is showing the uploads
<exiton> rtagger: is there a way to see wich files are already synced?
<rtagger> exiton: prior to that there were arrows pointing to the clouds and from the clouds, giving the impression that the file is either being uploadded or not... It did not make much sense, though :)
<exiton> rtagger: well, it semes to work now. thanks a lot. dropbox is better i think but maybe ubuntu one will improve.
<rtagger> joshuahoover: is there any way to see what files are already synced except of running u1sdtool on every file in the directory?
<joshuahoover> rtagger: not that i know of...we have this as something we need to address very soon...giving clear indicators as to what status a file is at (not synced, syncing, synced)
<rtagger> joshuahoover: I guess it can be 'emulated' ATM using find and grep with u1sdtool --info
<joshuahoover> rtagger: ah, good to know :) not good for users though, but good for troubleshooting
<rtagger> exiton: ubuntuone will definitely improve. With more features are coming (e.g. phone syncing) and more bugs being fixed it promises to be a very interesting project :)
<exiton> rtagger: i guess so, thx again for your help
<rtagger> exiton: you are very welcome :)
<rtagger> joshuahoover: btw, re: such issues, It takes a while to navigate from one.ubuntu.com to some source of wisdom, such as FAQ or bug report, as it is a tiny-tiny link located low enough to be skipped by users of 1280x800. It may be better to put some kind of a banner on top, such as 'Having problems using UbuntuOne? See the FAQ' - and direct link to the FAQ page...
<joshuahoover> rtagger: that's a good point...we have the same issue with tutorials i think...people (even on the team) aren't sure they exist and it's because they're so far down on the page...i'll see what we can do to make the links more visible
 * rtagger thinks that using u1sdtool iterating over 'find' results and later filtered by grep is a bad thing, better to add iteration over metadata into u1sdtool --status or something like this...
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ping joshuahoover | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 276, Protocol Revno is 73
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I updated my 'add-running-context-as-parameter' branch to merge from dc trunk.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ok, I'll retest
<rtagger> joshuahoover: I guess the info about applet not being able to connect to syncdaemon should be added as well to Bugs page for UbuntuOne
<joshuahoover> rtagger: do you have a bug #?
<rtagger> joshuahoover: I mean when metadata is being read on startup (i mean when applet is unable to auto-start the syncdaemon)
<joshuahoover> rtagger: hmmm...i've probably seen the end result in bugs but not sure i've seen that description of what is going on
<rtagger> joshuahoover: ah, just a moment, will give the bug # soon
<joshuahoover> rtagger: thanks!
<rtagger> joshuahoover: Bug #461614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461614 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one wouldnt connect and then gets d-bus error: did not recieve reply" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461614
<joshuahoover> rtagger: cool, ok, i'll add this to the wiki unless you want to :)
<rtagger> joshuahoover: description - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/11/13/%23ubuntuone.html#t17:53 and up to facundobatista	dobey, it's the metadata loading... we have a bug for that
<rtagger> joshuahoover: okay, I'll add this, as seen by me, still I can't find the bug facundobatista mentioned, searching for various metadata-related stuff does not bring anything useful
<joshuahoover> rtagger: i'm just reading through that log you posted
<joshuahoover> irc log
<rtagger> another question - when will syncdaemon reach the nirvana? It looks like first DBus call is sent, then syncdaemon "is not yet ready to reach the nirvana", DBus call timeouts, and only after that syncdaemon says it has reached it. Is it a proper way to start syncdaemon, btw, by running u1sdtool -w?
<joshuahoover> rtagger: i can't answer your questions... verterok should be able to if he's available
 * rtagger is traversing over u1sdtool so expect strange questions :)
<verterok> hi
<rtagger> verterok: hi! Do you happen to know why syncdaemon might not reach nirvana in my case?
<verterok> rtagger: I'ld say that calling get_root or current_status it's better...but a start method would be the prefered way... ;)
<rtagger> rtagger: start method?
<verterok> rtagger: yes, there isn't such thing..just wondering that a noop method to just start the daemon would be nice
<rtagger> verterok: i mean "start method" ? don't see such thing in u1sdtool cmdline options
<verterok> rtagger: yes, there are a lot of things missing in u1sdtool, we need to work on it to provide all the dbus exposed method via u1sdtool
<verterok> rtagger: what's the problem with wait_for_nirvana?
<rtagger> verterok: Basically, every time i issue u1sdtool -w, syncdaemon starts, does something, but it can't reach nirvana before dbus call times out
<verterok> rtagger: nirvana == (state=IDLE, empty hash, content and meta queues)
<rtagger> verterok: this is just of curiosity, it is not something I'd like to report as a bug :)
<verterok> rtagger: so, as you'r starting it, it's doing local rescan and quite probably putting some stuff in the hash, and meta queues
<rtagger> verterok: I can't attain Nirvana yet. [state: READY_WITH_NETWORK; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0]
<verterok> rtagger: oh, :)
<verterok> rtagger: isn't in IDLE state, because isn't connected
<rtagger> verterok: So basically it is waiting for the connection. Ah, i see :)
<verterok> rtagger: but probably u1sdtool -w should allow a configurable timeout for the dbus call
<verterok> rtagger: the idea behind u1sdtool is to provide a CLI interface for all the DBus exposed methods, e.g: connect/disconnect, scheduling up/downloads, listing the queues, etc
<verterok> all that can be done only via DBus ATM
<rtagger> verterok: already exploring DBus methods of syncdaemon :)
<verterok> :)
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ping joshuahoover | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 278, Protocol Revno is 73
<rmcbride> Test clients were just uploaded to the BETA PPA with the following
<rmcbride>   * Fix syncdaemon exposed DBus Config.disable_bandwidth_throttling method. (fixes: 483592)
<rmcbride>   * Try anyway if the error we get back from DBus is ServiceUnknown for NM. (fixes: 357395)
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: cool!
<verterok> yay!
<rtagger> rmcbride: r278 ?
<rmcbride> rtagger: yes indeed
<joshuahoover> psypher246: hi
<psypher246> hi joshuahoover
<joshuahoover> psypher246: what's up?
<psypher246> i am still having issues with syncing files up rom a jaunty machine, seemed to work ok for a few days until i dumped bout 2GB of pcitures in the folder and have been trying to sync it for 2 days now
<psypher246> now it just says updating files yet never updates anything
<psypher246> what wasthe command to kill the dyndaemon and startup in debug?
<joshuahoover> psypher246: yes, ok, i just saw an email that is likely directed at this problem...
<joshuahoover> psypher246: bug 485004
<ubottu> Bug 485004 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/485004 is private
<joshuahoover> psypher246: the result is uploads take FOREVER
<psypher246> Not allowed here               Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<psypher246> ah ok, so there are till server issues?
<psypher246> doesn't look like it's updating at all now though or when it did start updating i had to stop it cos i was at home and have limited bandwidth, at work now and hoping to upload but just stuck
<psypher246> what is that command any again?
<psypher246> anyway*
<joshuahoover> psypher246: ah, let me change that
<joshuahoover> psypher246: to kill the client and syncdaemon: killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<psypher246> and debug?
<joshuahoover> psypher246: and then, to start syncdaemon in debug: /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<psypher246> switch
<psypher246> ah ok so chain it together
<joshuahoover> psypher246: to log to a file: /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<psypher246> killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon && syncdaemon in debug: /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<joshuahoover> psypher246: sure, and then start the client up as you normally would
<psypher246> joshuahoover: that seems to case the app to actually start sycning
<joshuahoover> psypher246: i'm sorry...didn't understand that last post there :)
<psypher246> although very slowly
<psypher246> killing the daemon and starting again, not the files are actually syncing
<psypher246> 2 of 10000,  yay
<psypher246> gonna take loooong time at this rate
<joshuahoover> psypher246: yes, and that is the deeper issue...it's very slow and we have some folks looking into it right now...it's a big issue for us to fix
<psypher246> cool i understand, thanks
<joshuahoover> psypher246: thank you for your patience!
<donp> is there developer documentation to add ubuntuone storage support to an app running in ubuntu?
<rtagger> donp: If you can use couchdb, then everything is settled - put your documents to couchdb and they will replicate to u1 cloud :)
<donp> rtagger: k so there isnt an ubuntuone API layer, i just use the couchdb libs available in my language?
<rtagger> donp: if you are talking about the file sync, then, everything that gets stored to ~/Ubuntu One will go to u1 cloud as well. It all depends on what you want to do
<donp> rtagger: im talking about key/value storage from within an app.
<donp> rtagger: file storage is interesting too. basically im trying to learn as much about ubuntuone as i can
<rtagger> donp: The python users are the happiest since desktopcouch-python handles all interaction with couchdb, including auth
<donp> k. ive been happy with the ruby libs but havent done auth with it.
<donp> im happy to see oauth is involved
<rtagger> donp: the python sources are pretty obvious about how to get the auth credentials for the local couchdb
<donp> yeah, i was laughing at 'hammertime'
<donp> one sec, im on this network twice. (im really donpdonp)
<donpdonp> better.
<rtagger> donpdonp: since couchdb is all JSON and HTTP, it will not be any problem to use it for your data. ATM, everything that gets to couchdb is replicated to U1 cloud, but in the future it will be possible to explicitly state what databases should go there
<donpdonp> rtagger: yes couchdb is amazing. im using it in a project and trying to fully grasp a document-style database.
#ubuntuone 2009-11-19
 * rtagger finished thinking about grepping and finding the files - http://paste.ubuntu.com/322004/ . It looks like all server-side info gets removed when file is changed locally. So it is impossible to find out whether the file just changed or it is scheduled for upload as a new one...
 * rtagger ok, line 44 is silly, still it works :)
<jan____> hi? I'm running a karmic install. I installed from a preview snapshot from late october. I did a system upgrade today to get the latest things. I'm trying to investigate desktopcouch
<jan____> I have a beam process running and listening on port 35119, but I don't get a tcp connection on that port
<jan____> any hints on what I could be doing to solve this?
<jan____> I also don't see any of the utility files in .local/share/*couch
<jan____> ping joshuahoover
<jan____> :)
<jan____> correction! :) I can connect to the port. now it wants admin credentials.
<tabac> Hi guys, what's'up?
<tabac> Which protocol does UbuntuOne Files run? Is it compatible with other distributions?
<julioneto> ...
<facundobatista> tabac, there's this StorageProtocol proyect in Launchpad, specific for that
<tabac> ok great! I was wondering if it would be possible to use U1 from another distribution.
<joshuahoover> Have a question? Ping thisfred | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 278, Protocol Revno is 73
<joshuahoover> oops
<thisfred> :)
<thisfred> joshuahoover: I'm face, so putting my name in is fine
<joshuahoover> :)
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ping thisfred | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 278, Protocol Revno is 73
<e6nian> who knows that how to set ubuntu one dir? I wanna change the default dir of ubuntu one
<e6nian> the default dir contain \
<e6nian> anybody here?
<verterok> e6nian: hi
<verterok> e6nian: changing the default dir isn't supported :/
<e6nian> verterok: :( why and the default dir is
<e6nian> stupid with a \
<verterok> e6nian: the dit don't have \, that's just the way to scape te space in the terminal
<e6nian> verterok: yep,a stupid space.
<e6nian> verterok: can I change the source and remake this?
<verterok> e6nian: there is a thread about that in the mailling list
<e6nian> verterok: is ubuntuone opensource?
<verterok> e6nian: yes, it's FLOSS
<verterok> e6nian: do you already started using the client?
<e6nian> verterok: :)
<e6nian> verterok: yep
<verterok> e6nian: it's a config value, but if you change it after running the client once, it will break it
<verterok> e6nian: because of some metadata values where a reference to the "Ubuntu One" dir is saved
<e6nian> verterok: I could restart the client
<verterok> e6nian: that's not enough
<e6nian> verterok: and restorage ...
<verterok> e6nian: but a a lot simpler approach is to run: "ln -s UbuntuOne Ubuntu\ One"
<verterok> :)
<e6nian> verterok: R U the developer of ubuntut one
<e6nian> verterok: yep, I've use that
<verterok> e6nian: yes, I'm one of the developers
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hi everyone! To join the meeting please respond with "me". We'll be pasting our status in the format "TODO/DONE/BLOCKED"
<jblount> me :)
<vds> me
<vds> teknico: ?
<teknico> ssh
 * jblount gets quiet at teknico 's request
<teknico> ok, too late :-P
<teknico> me
<teknico> jblount, that was for vds :-)
<jblount> teknico: ;)
<jblount> DONE: Branch to bring the robots, branch to get validation working
<jblount> TODO: Land three branches, get branch-in-progress (mostly lots of minor fixes, some css some copy changes) done, figure out why lp:~jblount/ubuntuone-servers/pretty-machine-names breaks a test
<jblount> BLOCKED: Very little sleep last night, moving slow today
<jblount> vds: Your turn!
<vds> DONE: testing migration to funambol v8 #403431,found few problems with timestamps and authentication. Discussed with thisfred about timestamps
<vds> TODO: continue to test migration and work with thisfred on the new timestamp implementation
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds>  
<vds> teknico:
<teknico> DONE: installed Funambol 8.0 locally (#403435), done some reviews, done some face duty
<teknico> TODO: do more reviews, do more face duty, test Funambol 8.0 with our code (#403435)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: ?
<teknico> that was for yesterday, here's today's one:
<jblount> teknico: I think that's EOM for now. urbanape may paste his status when he looks in.
<teknico> DONE: installed Funambol 8.0 locally (#403435), done reviews, done face duty, started testing Funambol 8.0 with our code (#403435)
<teknico> TODO: complete testing Funambol 8.0 with our code (#403435)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> ok
<CardinalFang> thisfred, mandel updated that branch.  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/port-cannot-be-read-slow/+merge/14906
<thisfred> CardinalFang: awesome, I'll rereview it
<jan____> thisfred: I'm on a karmic beta image + update to latest via software updates and I don't see any couch utility files in ~/.local/share/*couch
<thisfred> jan____: can you run the CouchDB pairing tool under applications | Internet
<thisfred> CardinalFang: is that the proper way to initialize desktopcouch?
<CardinalFang> "initialize?"
<jan____> thisfred: I don't have a "cocuhdb pairing tool" under applications | internet
<thisfred> jan____: ah. Perhaps you will need to install desktopcouch then. The beta image might not have had it by default
<jan____> I ran software update
<jan____> I'd assume it'd give me a current karmic
<thisfred> jan____: software update won't install new packages, I think
<thisfred> can you apt-get install python-desktopcouch-records
<jan____> synaptic says it is installed
<jan____> I'll resinstall
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> that is weird. Perhaps there is a different top level package
<thisfred> I have:
<thisfred> $ sudo aptitude search desktopcouch
<thisfred> [sudo] password for eric:
<thisfred> i A desktopcouch                                                                                                  - A Desktop CouchDB instance
<thisfred> i   desktopcouch-tools                                                                                            - Desktop CouchDB tools
<thisfred> i A python-desktopcouch                                                                                           - Python Desktop CouchDB
<CardinalFang> jan____, thisfred, "desktopcouch-pair" is in package "desktopcouch-tools."
<thisfred> i   python-desktopcouch-records                                                                                   - Desktop CouchDB Records API
<thisfred> CardinalFang: how does a user initialize their desktopcouch?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, they just use it.
<thisfred> just by running something that uses it?
<thisfred> ah ok
<jan____> thanks
<thisfred> CardinalFang: but pairing does it too, right? If you have no other software that uses d-c?
<jan____> still no "link to futon" in my .local/share/couchdb folder (in fact there is no such folder)
<thisfred> hmmm
<thisfred> CardinalFang: any ideas? ^^
<rtagger> jan____: do you have any running process called beam / beam.smp with arguments similar to ... /lib/couchdb/erlang/lib/couch-0.10.0/ebin ... ?
<jan____> http://friendpaste.com/oOCzKQCRiLOn3rXBakmi7
<jan____> rtagger:
<rtagger> jan____: Okay, now cat /home/jan/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini | grep database
<jan____> there is no desktop-couchdb.ini
<jan____> oh wait
<jan____> in .config
<jan____> hold on
<jan____> database_dir = /home/jan/.local/share/desktop-couch
<rtagger> jan____: Okay, so if there are no files, then... Have you started using ubuntuone or you want to try couchdb not tied to ubuntuone?
<jan____> there are database files in there, but not the pid file and stuff.
 * rtagger wonders why Empathy dislikes jan____'s nick, no autocompletion...
<jan____> I do use ubuntuone and I want to explore desktopcouch
<jan____> (I'm a couchdb dev fwiw)
<rtagger> jan____: In case /home/jan/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.pid contains no pid then desktopcouch will not be able to find out where to connect to, are you using Evolution-couchdb? Maybe it will be easier to kill the process, check directory permissions and start it again... Though I am not sure how it could really start w/o pidfile.
<thisfred> jan____: unfortunately all the desktopcouch people are at UDS in Dallas right now, and I keep forgetting how to kick this off properly
<jan____> not using evolution couchdb
<jan____> :)
<jan____> no hurries
<rtagger> jan____: /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<rtagger> jan____: Then /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service to start it again...
<thisfred> rtagger: ah right, that's it
<thisfred> why those are in lib and not in bin is not clear to me
<jan____> the service script is faulty. it starts couchdb and then says "waiting for couchdb to start"
<jan____> forever
<jan____> couchdb is started tho
<thisfred> I believe there is a bug for that, and a fix coming up
 * rtagger is happy because couchdb rewrote desktop-couch.html properly and I can access futon right away, does not happen on every system login, though...
<jan____> doing the shuffle again works
<jan____> wwww00000000t
<jan____> works
<jan____> awesome
<thisfred> yay :)
<jan____> this kicks ass.
<rtagger> jan____: I suspect this to be non-reproducible :(... Have you got the PID file?
<jan____> rtagger: it all looks as expeted
<jan____> +c
<rtagger> waiting for couchdb to start simply means that we are waiting for the pid file to appear and check that this is pid of couchdb erlang process... So if couchdb does not create a pid file, then... basically we'll wait for 5 minutes and then... he-he, and then return None :/
<jan____> :)
<thisfred> back
<statik> "CouchDB is clearly getting substantial buy-in from major players in the desktop Linux ecosystem and a lot of existing frameworks can be adapted to interoperate with it. I strongly suspect that we will see a lot more activity, and possibly serious convergence, around CouchDB in the future."
<statik> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2009/11/good-karma-ars-reviews-ubuntu-910.ars/7
<mrooney> hey, I'm really enjoying U1 but getting way too many notifications, can I a) disable them or b) run just the sync daemon?
<statik> mrooney, someone contributed a patch yesterday to add an option to disable notifications
<statik> so one day soon you'll be able to turn them off
#ubuntuone 2009-11-20
<mrooney> statik: oh cool, it is landed in the "upstream" code now?
<slide> I cant get connected to Ubuntu One
<slide> i get the cloud with the ! in it constantly and no error message or anything
<slide> my files have a checkmark on them, but they get uploaded or anything
<slide> sigh
<greg-g> slide: sorry I can't help (not a U1 dev) but just so you know, many of the devs are either at UDS (thus, busy!) or probably not watching the channel right now.
<slide> =\
<greg-g> slide: so, wait around and give them a chance to notice your question, or fire off an Answer or Bug on Launchpad
<greg-g> by Answer I mean in the Answer tracker, obviously it will start out as a question :)
<slide> heh
<rtagger> slide: Is "i get the cloud with the ! in it constantly and no error message or anything" still an actual problem?
<slide> rtagger, yes
<slide> its been this way for a couple of weeks
<rtagger> slide: okay, first try: cat ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<rtagger> slide: and post the output here
<slide> doesn't exist, only ubuntuone-client.conf does
<rtagger> slide: erm, yes, right
 * rtagger wakes up
<slide> hehe
<slide> paste in channel or a pastebin? its 5 lines
<rtagger> slide: okay, ignore this, that means no bandwidth_throttling problem here
<rtagger> slide: can you 'connect' via applet and then (after it gets back to ! sign) pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log and ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log
<slide> via the icon?
<slide> the icon never changes
<rtagger> slide: I assume you have 9.10 and all latest updates applied and that you don't get 'Capabilities Mismatch' error. Okay, even if it does not change, just click connect and then use the logs
<slide> k
 * rtagger thinks that we might need to craft some automatic tool to fix all common/configuration problems...
<slide> from oath log, Quit Error: Method "quit" with signature "" on interface "com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.SyncDaemon" doesn't exist
<slide> http://pastebin.ca/1679005
<slide> other log
<rtagger> slide: NoAccessToken: No access token found.
<rtagger> slide: it does not mean much to me at the moment, checking...
<slide> hehe k
<rtagger> slide: okay, open seahorse (Applications/Accessories/Passwords and Encryption Keys), navigate to 'default' keyring
<rtagger> slide: btw, apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<slide> http://pastebin.ca/1679009
<slide> i dont see anything about keyrings in that
<rtagger> slide: sorry, not default, navigate to login keyring... Search for UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com
<slide> all i see is "Passwords: login" and some sub-items of that
<slide> dont see one, only a network key and 2 for "Desktop Couch user authentication"
<rtagger> slide: okay, seems that something became broken somewhere around the keyring.
 * rtagger is switching from PPA to karmic version for investigation...
<slide> k
<rtagger> slide: You *might* be hitting a bug #451670. Can you kill ubuntuone-client-applet and then start it from the terminal.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451670 in ubuntuone-client "no HTTPSConnection._tunnel_host in python <= 2.6.2" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451670
<rtagger> slide: however this is unlikely, since your version already contains a fix.
<slide> rtagger, ok that seemed to work, it made me readd this computer at the ubuntu one site and then the applet icon changed to a full cloud and now says its finished updating files
<rtagger> slide: to me, it looks like the applet is unable to put the info about ubuntuone credentials to the keyring so that syncdaemon later is unable to fetch them.
<rtagger> slide: weird
<slide> ok ubuntuone is now in keyring
<rtagger> slide: no, it is not weird that it started to work, but... It is just weird that it started to work so quickly..
<slide> hope it stays like this upon next reboot
<slide> ha
<slide> yea, ive rebooted before which i would think would be the same thing
<slide> rtagger, thanks very much :)
<rtagger> slide: The only thing known so far about the reboots is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs#Connect%20on%20Start%20Setting%20Does%20Not%20Work
<slide> weird
<rtagger> slide: so that your client may not be able to auto-connect on startup. Clicking 'Connect' will bring it to connected state.
<rtagger> slide: but this has nothing to do with missing token in the keyring that magically re-appeared.
<slide> hopefully hehe
<rtagger> slide: so if it definitely _disappears_ then it is really a subject of the bug report
<slide> k
<slide> thanks later :)
* nessita changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ping nessita | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 278, Protocol Revno is 73
<apachelogger> hullos
<apachelogger> nessita: ping
<nessita> apachelogger: hi there
<nessita> apachelogger: what can I do for you?
<apachelogger> nessita: is there a particularly important reason for having the applet handle authentification?
<apachelogger> I am looking into creating a KDE UI in c++, and the auth process is standing a bit in my way
<nessita> apachelogger: well, you need to be able to upload files to your account, so you need to authenticate in some way
<apachelogger> also, I suppose it prevents usage of the daemon without applet, which would be kinda neat I imagine
<apachelogger> nessita: couldnt it be done by the daemon, upon startup?
<apachelogger> something starts daemone -> daemon takes care of auth
<verterok_> hello!
<nessita> apachelogger: I went and looked for wiser people
<verterok> nessita: whatsup?
<nessita> verterok: apachelogger is asing about the applet and authentication
<nessita> verterok: he said:
<nessita> (11:06:10 AM) apachelogger: nessita: is there a particularly important reason for having the applet handle authentification?
<nessita> (11:06:32 AM) apachelogger: I am looking into creating a KDE UI in c++, and the auth process is standing a bit in my way
<nessita> (11:07:09 AM) apachelogger: also, I suppose it prevents usage of the daemon without applet, which would be kinda neat I imagine
<nessita> (11:07:23 AM) apachelogger: nessita: couldnt it be done by the daemon, upon startup?
<verterok> nessita: thanks
<facundobatista> nessita, he was here -.-
<verterok> apachelogger: hi
<apachelogger> ahoy verterok
<verterok> apachelogger: actually, the applet isn't doing the auth, it's just triggering the oauth dance :)
<apachelogger> yeah, but the dance depends on python ;)
<verterok> apachelogger: oauthdesktop is the module that's doing the oauth
<verterok> apachelogger: actually, it's just a dbus call ;)
<verterok> apachelogger: so if you can do a dbus call from C++, that's enough
<apachelogger> verterok: the call goes to com.ubuntuone.Authentication, doesnt it?
<verterok> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> verterok: but that is provided by the applet :S
<verterok> apachelogger: it's provided by the oauthdesktop dbus service
<verterok> apachelogger: if oauthdesktop dbus service starts the applet, that's *BUG* :)
<nessita> yey!
<apachelogger> verterok: [D-BUS Service]
<apachelogger> Name=com.ubuntuone.Authentication
<apachelogger> Exec=/usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet
<verterok> arrrrhhhgg!
<apachelogger> that is what my /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.ubuntuone.Authentication.service says
<nessita> mine says that too
<verterok> that's bad
<apachelogger> my thinking exactly :)
<verterok> apachelogger: ok, please could you file a bug about this? :D
<apachelogger> sure can do
<verterok> thanks!
<apachelogger> verterok: any intermediate way to work around this?
<apachelogger> so I can continue porting :)
<verterok> apachelogger: 1) you can ignore the applet poping up, not good enough IMHO
<verterok> apachelogger: 2) uninstall ubuntuone-client-gnome and provide you'r own, patched, com.ubuntuone.Authentication.service :)
<apachelogger> hehe, got already started at 2) :)
<verterok> apachelogger: if you can wait a bit I might get a very basic script to start only oauthdesktop
<verterok> heh, or you can do it ;-)
<apachelogger> verterok: well, if you have time .... I should be fixing a flat tire really ;)
<verterok> apachelogger: heh, ok. I don't have time, but I'll try to get it done ASAP
<apachelogger> verterok: thanks :)
<verterok> apachelogger: hey, we alreayd have a standalone oauthdesktop service! yay!
<verterok> apachelogger: ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/main.py
<verterok> apachelogger: the launched is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/323368/
<verterok> apachelogger: just need to point the dbus .service file to that script and you'r done ;-)
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hi & welcome to the Desktop+ standup, Friday edition. If you are here and ready to roll, please respond with "me".
<jblount> me
<vds> me
<urbanape> morning, folks
<urbanape> me
<jblount> DONE: Got some code landed yesterday, worked on a magical breaking test on the /account/machines/ page
<jblount> TODO: REVIEW DAY! Fix my magical test, get a "assorted fixes" branch together and up for review.
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> vds: tag
<vds> DONE: fixed issues with migration to v8, code review
<vds> TODO: work with thisfred on the new timestamp implementation
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> urbanape: go!
<urbanape> DONE: Sprint and UDS. Submitted branch to lazr-js, but ran up against pqm funkiness. Still hanging onto the ubuntuone-servers branch.
<urbanape> TODO: Travel. Sleep. Sleep more. Then sleep. Look at Bindwood for Chromium.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<jblount> EMO
<jblount> urbanape: I saw a ping from you around 3 Texas time yesterday, do you still need me?
<apachelogger> verterok: thank you :)
<verterok> apachelogger: np
<urbanape> jblount: Yeah, but I'll just get with you on Monday. Some CSS lovin' for the branch I've got open.
<urbanape> did you ever land your branch that combined and minified the js and CSS?
<jblount> urbanape: No, I figured you were going to land it with your stuff, but I can work on that today and try to have it in trunk before you get back to stuff next week.
<urbanape> that would be great. I fear I might have lost a little context on all that.
<urbanape> Tom and I cherrypicked some of the pieces out of your branch.
<jblount> I'll work on that in a bit, I was a little worried that some of the css stuff that was in that branch might get lost, so this is a good way to make sure the hanges hang around.
<urbanape> thx
<urbanape> do we have any buildout knowledgeable peeps on our team?
<urbanape> zc.buildout
<franta> Hi there, I am using kubuntu 9.10 and trying ubuntuone I have problems with connecting(it keeps being disconnected) is there some debugging mode to see what's going on?
<nessita> franta: hi there
<nessita> franta: can you please paste the contents of this file: ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<franta> nessita: [bandwidth_throttling]
<franta> on = True
<franta> read_limit = -1
<franta> write_limit = -1
<nessita> franta: can you please try the following? quit the applet
<franta> done
<franta> :)
<nessita> then, edit that file and set on = False
<nessita> that is turn off throttling
<nessita> franta: then, open the  client again from applications -> internet -> ubuntu one
<franta> nessita: it looks like it works :)
<nessita> franta: yey!
<franta> ah it died
<franta> wait
<franta> it just disappeared
<nessita> franta: could you please check that throttling is in False?
<franta> yes it stayed the way I have changed it
<nessita> franta: it dissappears if is nto synchronizing anything
<nessita> franta: you can change that from the Preferences dialog
<franta> nessita: yes it works!:D
<nessita> franta: you can set Show Icon -> Always
<nessita> franta: perfect!
<franta> nessita: and I have one more question... how to reset or set again association with computer?
<nessita> franta: this issue (throttling) is a know bug and we're working on it
<franta> nessita: thanks!:)
<nessita> franta: hum, you mean adding a new computer?
<franta> yes
<nessita> franta: let me ask around (I'm still learning ;-))
<franta> nessita: me too:)
<nessita> franta: you can remove the token of your computer from the website and then connect/reconnect
<nessita> franta: browse this url https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<franta> nessita: THANKS!!!!:)
<nessita> franta: you're welcome!
<franta> I must be blind:) there is a link in account tab :D
<nessita> franta: I couln't find it either, don't worry ;-)
<LiCeT> hi all
<LiCeT> still having problems syncing/updating my ubuntu1
<LiCeT> folders marked as updated but no files online
<LiCeT> now seems to be workin :p
<LiCeT> thx anyway
<LiCeT> strange
<CardinalFang> thisfred, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/port-cannot-be-read-slow/+merge/15100
<thisfred> ah!
<thisfred> CardinalFang: don't know if you saw, but manuel sent the signed contributer's agreement
<thisfred> so that's no obstacle for merging
<thisfred> ah, but now I get a test error: https://pastebin.canonical.com/24950/
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ^
<thisfred> CardinalFang: worse than that, what does this mean? https://pastebin.canonical.com/24951/
<thisfred> running tests again succeeds, but this is still worrying. We may have to increase the waits. I originally suggested longer ones...
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  His machine is slow enough to discover the pid->port problem, but it starts listening soon.
<thisfred> and that memory dump or whatever it is, I really don't understand. Is that a twisted thing? I doubt manuel's code caused that]
<CardinalFang> I don't see the code that would print those lines.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, did you branch a new copy of his branch, or use yesterday's?  It's not the same branch.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ah
<thisfred> no I did merge what you pasted above
<thisfred> or copied the branch url from that page rather
<CardinalFang> so "bzr branch"?
<thisfred> /home/eric/canonical/desktopcouch/r-mandel/desktopcouch/tests/__init__.py:9: Warning: g_set_application() name called multiple times
<thisfred>   gobject.set_application_name("desktopcouch testing")
<thisfred> CardinalFang: bzr branch trunk r-mandel ; cd r-mandel ;  bzr merge lp:~mandel/desktopcouch/port-cannot-be-read-slow
<CardinalFang> thisfred, er, yes.  That's roundabout.  same as "bzr branch lp:~mandel..."
<thisfred> yeah, except this shows conflicts for one thing
<CardinalFang> Okay, I'm trying soon.  I watched him run it here, not tried it.
<thisfred> which is why I should have caught that one yesterday, but my trunk wasn't up to date apparently
<thisfred> I'll paste this in, and abstain, since I can't say for sure it's not a problem only I see, although I would try to run this on very slow machines, or alternatively, see what happens without any waits. We may need to make the exponential waits longer/grow faster for this to work on more hardware. Which should not affect faster computers.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, that "dump" stuff is aquarius' new code that looks for this very error.  A user complained of it earlier.
<CardinalFang> We got it licked, I reckon.  Patch coming.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ah ok, then I'm approving, as this branch doesn't cause it
<thisfred> or should I wait? Are you fixing on a new branch?
* nessita changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ping | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 278, Protocol Revno is 73
<CardinalFang> No, go ahead.
<nessita> bye people!
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I'll work on this separate.
<thisfred> later nessita have a great weekend
<thisfred> CardinalFang: aye aye
<CardinalFang> later, nessita.
<nessita> thisfred: you too!
#ubuntuone 2009-11-21
<jaeyke> hello!
<jaeyke> its been a long time since I used IRC
<jaeyke> big question: can I change the folder location ?
<jaeyke> not just create a symlink
<jonzbcc> hello, does anyone know if its possible to change the default location of the Ubuntu One folder?
<lorien> Any got Ubuntu One running under Karmic?
<fcuk112> i was wondering if i could help out with development?
<elky> I'm trying to sync my evolution contacts, and followed the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts tute, but the second keyring box didn't appear and my contacts are not visible in my account on the website. Help?
<popey> got an oops when accepting a share request "When referencing this error, please refer to the Oops-ID: 1421appserver71893 "
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rtagger> Have a question? Ping.... no community face here, i guess...
<rtagger> oops, got channel pinged.
<rtagger> Has anybody noticed whether anybody added the ability to list the files that are yet to be synced to u1sdtool ?
<CardinalFang> rtagger, if you don't see it as an option, then no.  File a wishlist bug.  It seems like a good idea.
<rtagger> CardinalFang, i got it working
<rtagger> CardinalFang, just some bits stolen from u1sdtool and some additional code, but now the issue is if twisted deferred is used, then 300-something files may take a while to complete
<rtagger> CardinalFang, I guess I'll attach the code to the bug report :)
<CardinalFang> rtagger, we like patches.  Yum.
* CardinalFang changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 278, Protocol Revno is 73
#ubuntuone 2009-11-22
<thomastp> is this channel ok for asking desktopcouch questions, or should I go somewhere else ?
<LiCeT> hi all
<JanC> is it just me, or is bindwood not tested with large bookmark collections?  ;)
<thomastp> any idea how I can use couchapp to push an app to my desktopcouch ?
<thomastp> I have the port number, but obviously I get 401
<thomastp> any apps I can run against my desktopcouch to try this ?
<jan____> thomastp: the easiest way is to add an admin user to your local.ini file
<jan____> thomastp: and use that login data for couchapp push
<thomastp> jan____: well, I would like to avoid that, it would defeat the purpose of running a user couch
<jan____> there's other ways :)
<thomastp> jan____: those are the ones I'm after then :)
<thomastp> btw, I don't have a couchdb.html as mentioned in sil's blog posts and the freedesktop wiki page
<jan____> there is an admin on each couch, it's credentials are in the user's keychain, get it from there
<jan____> thomastp: yeah I didn't have it either and then restarting the couchdb service a bunch of times helped
<thomastp> jan____: ouch, that sounds.... ugh :)
<thomastp> ok, let's try that
<thomastp> oh, it's because I got an error before when starting it, it didn't find the port
<thomastp> now it actually tells me the link on the console, good
<thomastp> ok, so the service start generates some kind of random username and password to sue
<thomastp> use
<thomastp> ok, so with that username and password I can push my app to my desktopcouchdb
<thomastp> I assume the same ought to be gettable from the API somehow
<thomastp> jan____: I'll see how I can get it from the keychain
<thomastp> ok, so how do I pair this to my ubuntuone account ?
<Sonja> does ubuntu one sync automatically 2-ways, computer to computer? or does it go over the internet to store my files or require manual teling it to sync now
<vds1> Sonja: you can do both
<vds1> Sonja: if you have two computer on the same LAN you don't need to go over internet to sync
<Sonja> cool thanks vds1
<Sonja> do you know if linux mint is using ubuntu one also?
<vds1> Sonja: I've heard someone tried but don't know, sorry
 * thomastp builds package for ubuntuone-client for fedora to try
<thomastp> can someone here do a test for me ?
<thomastp> create a one line .py file with this in it: from ubuntuone.syncdaemon import logger
<thomastp> tell me if running it prints out nothing, or something about sys.exitfunc
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/ubuntuone-kde1.ogv it is all about progress, right? ;)
<aaronp> Is there a known problem with putting git repositories on Ubuntu One?
<aaronp> I pushed some changes to one and the git directory showed up, but not of the files inside it got synced.
#ubuntuone 2010-11-22
<intrader> Anyone, I have trouble synchronizing Tomboy notes; one second computer connected to ubuntu one, I am not able to see the notes synchronized from first computer.
<intrader> Anyone listening that may help with Tomboy synch with ubuntu one?
<intrader> Staff, is there anyone  listening that may help with Tomboy synch with ubuntu one? Or is this the appropriate place?
<intrader> Anyone?
<intrader> Anyone?
<intrader> Staff, is there anyone  listening that may help with Tomboy synch with ubuntu one? Or is this the appropriate place?
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> aquarius: we forgot to have a beer together at UDS and talk about 'interesting uses for ubuntu one' :)
<mahen> Hi !
<duanedesign> hello mahen
<mahen> duane
<aquarius> duanedesign, we did. Bah!
<mahen> duanedesign: do you know if I should open a bugreport for the timeout problem ? (indeed : my client keeps uploading data infinitely but never finishes a 350MB file apparently because of some timeout -- I upload at about 100KB/sec)
<duanedesign> mahen: i am glad you mentioned that
<duanedesign> mahen: i meant to look and see if a report exists for that
<mahen> ah :)
<duanedesign> let me poke around and see what i can find
<mahen> ok, thanks !
<vds> what about:
<vds> me
<CardinalFang> me
<vds> dobey mandel_ nessita thisfred ?
<nessita> me!
<nessita> vds: thanks
<mandel_> me
<vds> np
<nessita> thisfred?
<nessita> shall we?
<nessita> vds: go!
<vds> DONE: branch to port to a newer python-couchdb version proposed #675551 still waiting for one review, started a branch of python-couchdb to port the oauth session from DC to python-couchdb, code review
<vds> TODO:
<vds> BLOCKED: not at all
<vds> CardinalFang: go
<thisfred> me
<CardinalFang> DONE: reviews.  Reconcile my proxy branch and get-port branch; might be tricky.
<CardinalFang> TODO: review and merge remaining branches.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<nessita> DONE: branch for bug #627496 and bug #677518, more folders tab for control panel bug #674455, talked with Asif about UI usability issues, weekly call
<nessita> TODO: wrap up branches for aforementioned bugs and fix ussoc nightlies
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<nessita> NOTES: today is holiday in Argentina, tomorrow I'm taking the day off (swapp from today)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 627496 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Registration screen looks cramped when big fonts selected (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627496
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 677518 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Split gui code to allow other implentations (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677518
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674455 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Add "Folders" tab to UI (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674455
<mandel> DONE: branch reviews for desktopcouch. Finished changes for #680039, #675522 and #675530
<mandel> TODO: new msi to share for testing. Finish command manager to fix #675842. Propose merge fo my desktopcouch work. Provide images of Ubuntu One iwndows for cparrino.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
 * mandel looks at thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: bug 510159 bug 678313 TODO finish 510159 and start packaging BLOCKED no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510159 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Split desktopcouch in two: a records library that can be used on the server and a desktop application/library (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510159
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 678313 in desktopcouch "Use Abstract Base Classes in RecordDict and MergeableList (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678313
<nessita> any comments?
<nessita> dobey: stand up?
<mandel> wait, we have to use bug rather than # for the bug numbes?
<mandel> lame
<nessita> mandel: we said that last week! :-)
<nessita> mandel: is the difference between hal and ubot4
<mandel> nessita, really?  was not reading :P
<nessita> mandel: I can tell :-P
<nessita> ok, eom it is?
<mandel> oh! ubot4 I hate u!
<nessita> eom!
<dobey> λ DONE: discovery and some work on 677162, 677211, 677480; initial branch for 677632;
<dobey> λ TODO: releases, nightlies, banshee tests
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<mandel> nessita, do you know if lucio and guillermo are on holidays, marianna needs them
<nessita> mandel: yes they are
<nessita> mandel: if urgent, I can contact them
<mandel> nessita, I think, so, let me see
<mandel> nessita, can you tell them to contact marianna asap, they need to book the hotel asap for the sprint
<mandel> nessita, which is next week!
<nessita> mandel: I'll talk to marianna
<mandel> nessita, ok
<mandel> nessita, I started to fill like a 'corre ve y dile' :P
<nessita> mandel: already handled
<mandel> nessita, thx!
<mahen> duanedesign: did you find a bugreport concerning the issue btw ?
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: do you know if their is a bug report about the timeouts when uploading large files over dial up connections?
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: not that i'm aware of, though it's likely there's something there for timeouts when uploading large files
<mahen> duanedesign: okay then, I'll file a report about those :)
<duanedesign> mahen: ok :)
<duanedesign> mahen: can you post the bug numbers here when you do. Thank you!
<mahen> duanedesign: here it is : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/680128
<ubot4> mahen: Error: Bug #680128 is private.
<rajul> hi all
<rajul> you have a typo
<rajul> "This share is no longer available
<rajul> This share has already been accepted by someone else.
<rajul> If this is now what you where expecting, try contacting the person who gave you the link.
<rajul> "
<rajul> last sentence, 4th word
<nessita> rajul: thanks! can you please file a bug?
<nessita> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug
<nessita> rajul: please detail where you're seeing this typo
<rajul> nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/680159
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 680159 in ubuntuone-client "Typo in a string after clicking an expired shared-folder-link (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> rajul: where are you seeing this? nautilus? web site?
<nessita> thisfred: would you be up for a review? not trivial but fun (?)
<nessita> rajul: ah, web site. Thanks!
<rajul> yes :-)
<rajul> bye!
<thisfred> nessita: in a minute
<nessita> thisfred: awesome!
<thisfred> nessita: paste me the link!
<nessita> thisfred: the high count of diff'ed lines comes from moving files from a directory to another https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/split-gui/+merge/41369
<thisfred> nessita: I'm on it. I may ask you for one in return. Also not small, but for the greater good: the branch that will start enforcing u1lint  in desktopcouch. (and thus fixes a bazillion lint issues.)
<nessita> thisfred: sure, shoot!
<nessita> thisfred: for my merge proposal, detailed instructions on testing were added as description
<thisfred> awesome
<rickspencer3> hi all
<nessita> hi rickspencer3, how are you?
<rickspencer3> I've been keeping all of my notes in a desktopcouch app
<rickspencer3> I want to reinstall, how can I make sure all my notes are safely on the server?
<nessita> vds, CardinalFang, thisfred: can you take this one? ^
<thisfred> rickspencer3: that's a tricky one. Are those tomboy notes, or a different db altogether?
<rickspencer3> thisfred, different
<rickspencer3> it's my own app
<rickspencer3> "daily-journal"
<thisfred> rickspencer3: ah ok. (should still be using the same db, but that's a different discussion for a different day ;)
<thisfred> anyhoo
<rickspencer3> thisfred, no
<rickspencer3> I thought tomboy went through this screwy snowy API
<thisfred> a successful replication will signify they're there, but those are hard to come by
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, you can verify by looking at the replication log.   ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, A line starting   asking 'http://localhost:42715/' to replicate todo to {'url': 'https://couchdb.one. ...
<thisfred> rickspencer3: it does, but it does end up in the notes database, and as long as your app respects the notes record type, and puts everything else in application_annotations['daily-journal'] your notes would work in both apps
<thisfred> but again, that's for later
<rickspencer3> thisfred, does the ubuntuone preferences dialog cover desktopcouch, or such file sync?
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, with the appropriate db for "todo".
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, and following that is the result line.   replicate result:  {'status': '200', ...
<dobey> preferences does not list arbitrary databases to toggle sync of
<rickspencer3> but when it says "sync in progress" does that count for desktopcouch?
<dobey> only some known ones, like bookmarks, contacts, and gwibber
<dobey> no
<rickspencer3> dudes
<dobey> the status is just for files
<dobey> desktopcouch is not synced on-demand
<thisfred> rickspencer3: we will be working on getting succesful replication notices into zeitgeist this cycle, which will then tell you when the last one for a particular db was. But that's not started yet
<thisfred> rickspencer3: no it does not AFAIK
<dobey> thisfred: but still, they will not be on demand, right?
<thisfred> dobey: nope, although we could add that
<CardinalFang> Pushed on demand, but we don't know when the demand is for pulling.
<thisfred> rickspencer3: so the replication logs are your best bet for now
<thisfred> rickspencer3: to be super sure, I'd back up the .couch file before reinstalling
<nessita> thisfred: is zg tracking any desktopcouch db? I don't think so...
<dobey> CardinalFang: i guess we'd have to add something to the storage protocol for that, and have syncdaemon tell desktopcouch to sync
<nessita> thisfred: I mean "will"
<CardinalFang> dobey, Yes.
<rickspencer3> so if there's no status:200 since 3 days ago, I am not up to date?
<rickspencer3> if I backup .couch and then just copy it over when I reinstall, will that work?
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, Yes.  And yes.
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, where is .couch?
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, to make sure we're talking about the same thing:   ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/
<rickspencer3> ok
<thisfred> nessita: I think that's on the roadmap, right?
<rickspencer3> I see .local/share/desktop-couch is not small
 * rickspencer3 drums fingers
<nessita> thisfred: we will track zg events for ubuntu one related, you aresaying that independent dbs will be tracked too?
<nessita> thisfred: I'm not sure, that's why I'm asking you
<thisfred> nessita: eh, every db in couchdb is ubuntu one related, unless you disable replication, right?
<thisfred> in desktopcouch couchdb that is
<thisfred> This is part of what we'll be figuring out I guess
<thisfred> we don't want to flood the user, but it'
<thisfred> d definitely be interesting to know about successful replications, esp. as long as they are not the norm :(
<nessita> thisfred: hum
<nessita> thisfred: I think I need to talk to alecu about this to have a clearer picture
<thisfred> nessita: my branch (now starting on reviewing yours) https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/desktopcouch/my-use-devtools/+merge/41497
<thisfred> nessita: I have only the vagues understanding of the ZG work, so I could be completely wrong
<thisfred> It would not be the first time
<thisfred> today.
<nessita> thisfred: reviewing...
<rickspencer3> geeze, mu couch directory is 5.3 gigs!
<kklimonda> rickspencer3: and without gwibber_messages.couch?
<rickspencer3> I don't know
<thisfred> don't discount the views for gwibber_messages
<kklimonda> I remember this particular database using a lot of space in the past
<thisfred> who live in separate files
<thisfred> yeah, it's huge, because gwibber stored every single message as it comes in, which is the worst way to write to couchdb.
<thisfred> compaction helps
<thisfred> but we don't do that automatically
<nessita> thisfred: running ./run-tests fail with
<nessita>     fp = open(bookmark_template)
<nessita> UnboundLocalError: local variable 'bookmark_template' referenced before assignment
<thisfred> huh, weird, does not do that here
<nessita>   File "/home/nessita/canonical/desktopcouch/review_my-use-devtools/desktopcouch/application/start_local_couchdb.py", line 207, in update_bookmark_file
<thisfred> looking
<nessita> thisfred: want the full trace?
<nessita> thisfred: ah! I know what can be. I don't have desktopcouch installed (I needed to confirm that gwibber doesn't use dc anymore)
<dobey> you shouldn't need it to be installed to run tests in the tree
<nessita> dobey: makes sense, but I want to confirm that's the issue
<nessita> confirmed
<nessita> thisfred: desktopcouch needs to be installed at system level to test run
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, I see. That sucks
<nessita> thisfred: any idea why?
<thisfred> also that implies it talks to the real bookmark file
<nessita> is it easu fixable?
<thisfred> nessita: it should not
<thisfred> let me see.
<nessita> thisfred: also, I've got this failure https://pastebin.canonical.com/40030/
<nessita> Error, I mean, Error
<thisfred> nessita: when you do ./run-tests do the first two lines look like this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/40031/ ?
<dobey> people
<dobey> pastebin.ubuntu.com for publicly visible things.
<nessita> dobey: thru
<thisfred> dobey: sry force of habit
<nessita> true*
<thisfred> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535306/
<dobey> thisfred: there are at least 3 instances of desktopcouch that get started up in the tests
<nessita> thisfred: yes, they do. full run at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535307/
<thisfred> nessita: thx
<nessita> thisfred: there are also some logging formatting errors (TypeError: not all arguments converted during string formatting)
<nessita> thisfred: those should be fixed as well
<thisfred> CardinalFang: so desktopcouch tests seem to require desktopcouch is installed. That's pretty bad... :(
<thisfred> nessita: Yeah, I have no idea where they come from... :S
<nessita> thisfred: I'll help you find that
<CardinalFang> thisfred, eh?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: nessita is reviewing my branch, and it breaks horribly
<thisfred> CardinalFang: while the tests pass hee
<thisfred> here
<nessita> CardinalFang: uninstall desktopcouch and related and try to run the tests
<nessita> they won't run
<nessita> CardinalFang: full trace http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535312/
<thisfred> So for one thing start_local_couchdb.py is under tested, since there is a path through it that leads to the use of an undeclared variable
<CardinalFang> nessita,   PYTHONPATH=`pwd` ./run-tests     # what does this do?
<nessita> CardinalFang: let's see
<nessita> CardinalFang: exact same trace
<dobey> CardinalFang: u1trial adds . to the sys.path
<nessita> CardinalFang: try it yourself, uninstall everything dc-related
<CardinalFang> nessita, doing now.
<nessita> thisfred: bin/desktopcouch-pair line 653 should be logging.exception("Service %s had an error", srv_name)
<nessita> instead of logging.error("Service %s had an error", srv_name, e)
<thisfred> nessita: thx, good find
<dobey> nessita: more correctly it should probably have a ": %s" added at the end of the string
<nessita> thisfred: checking if that was the only issue....
<nessita> dobey: nopes
<nessita> dobey: on try:except you have to use logging.exception
<nessita> and not log the exception yourself
<nessita> dobey: logging.exception handles the logging of the exception within a context where an exception occurred in a graceful manner
<nessita> thisfred: that wasn't the (only) problem, I ll keep checking
 * dobey suspects there may still be many problems, but less than there were before
<thisfred> yep
<nessita> I meant regarding log formatting... not the whole thing :-)
<nessita> thisfred: also, but this is mostly me thinking out loud, there mixed are %s and %r
<nessita> there are mixed*
<nessita> thisfred: no need to change that noe, of course
<nessita> thisfred: same fix (logging.exception instead of anything else) on desktopcouch/application/pair/couchdb_pairing/dbus_io.py:103 (though this case should not be failing)
<nessita> thisfred: same file, same fix, line 133
<thisfred> nessita: huh? You mean use the comma syntax and %r in both?
<nessita> thisfred: nopes, replace logging.<whatever> for logging.exception
<nessita> thisfred: and remove any formatting
<nessita> thisfred: do you know what logging.exception do?
<nessita> thisfred: if not, what I'm saying is probably chinese :-)
<thisfred> nessita: I can guess probably
<nessita> thisfred: let me show you
<blip> hi
<blip> anybody there
<nessita> thisfred: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535316/
<thisfred> nessita: in testing your branch, to what do I connect d-feet?
<blip> hey
<nessita> thisfred: the exception traceback is automatically logged when using logging.exception
<nessita> blip: hi there
<thisfred> nessita: awesome, fixing that
<nessita> thisfred: you just need to add a proper message, without caring about the exception
<nessita> thisfred: regarding d-feet, you need to connect to the session bus
<nessita> thisfred: File -> Connect to Session Bus
<nessita> filter per com.ubuntu.sso service
<thisfred> nessita: thx, gotcha
<blip> i have got several tropuble when i want to connect
<blip>  to the server
<blip>  in my computer
<nessita> thisfred: and in the /com/ubuntu/sso/credentials path, browse the CredentialsManagement iface
<nessita> blip: how are you connecting? what ubuntu are you running?
<blip> is not running
<blip>  well
<blip>  i put  the ubuntu into
<blip> virtual machine
<blip>  but is not working
<nessita> blip: how can you tell is not working?
<dobey> thisfred: fwiw, i just proposed a branch to add coverage reporting to u1trial, as well
<nessita> blip: I mean, what are you expecting to see that you're not seeing? what ubuntu are you running?
<nessita> thisfred: same logging.exception fix for start_local_couchdb.py:234
<nessita> thisfred: no! sorry, my lie. That line is juts perfect
<thisfred> dobey:  let me know if you want me to review that
<dobey> sure, go ahead
<dobey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/add-coverage/+merge/41503
<thisfred> dobey: I like show_missing=True, but fear I may be alone in that
<dobey> thisfred: i wouldn't mind if it didn't make the output harder to read
<thisfred> dobey: yeah, a little, but there's an easy and fun way to make it prettier: increase coverage ;)
<dobey> yes, well. i'm not going to increase coverage of everyone else's code just to make the output easier to read
<thisfred> I like to see when there's a single statement or maybe two untested in a file. That's low hanging fruit, usually
<thisfred> a percentage doesn't tell me that without doing math in my head, which it's not cut out for ;)
<nessita> thisfred: found another issue: (desktopcouch/application/migration/__init__.py)      53             logging.info("Migrating DB: ", db.db.name)
<dobey> yeah, but for large files with little coverage, you get multiple lines of output from show_missing
<thisfred> yep
<thisfred> nessita: thx fixing
<nessita> thisfred: and that was the last culprit (as far as test coverage goes)
<thisfred> nessita: revno 224 pushed
<nessita> thisfred: ack
<thisfred> dobey: +1d
<dobey> thisfred: if it was '\n\t'.join(x.name for x in missing_methods) or something, then i'd like it more :)
<thisfred> nessita: I can't get the import errors you promised when testing your branch
<nessita> thisfred: what dbus methid you invoked? login or register?
<thisfred> dobey: since you parse and redisplay the lint output..... ;)
<thisfred> nessita: both
<thisfred> nessita: commented on the proposal
<nessita> thisfred: are you sure you're running the dbus service from my branch?
<dobey> thisfred: show_missing doesn't give parseable output in the respect. it just gives a string of number pairs
<thisfred> nessita:  I ran the killall and start from your branch yes
<thisfred> dobey: yeah, let's forget about it for now, any coverage stats at all are awesome
<nessita> thisfred: so, let's go from the top since the ImportError should appear :-). I'll be asking silly questions but I want to know we're in synch. How do you setup a branch to review it?
<thisfred> nessita: bzr branch lp:~nessita etc.
<thisfred> nessita: wait!
<thisfred> nessita: I lied
<nessita> thisfred: so, recommended way of setuping a review is: branch project trunk, then bzr merge target branch to ensure that target branch doesn't generate conflicts
<nessita> thisfred: you did?
<thisfred> The import errors are totally there
<nessita> thisfred: I told you! :-P
<thisfred> I just expected errors in the UI or something :)
<nessita> thisfred: ah no, we signal back every outcome
<thisfred> but they're in the console of course
<nessita> thisfred: my bad for not being explicit about that
<nessita> I'm too used having alecu doing the reviews (bad nessita, bad!)
<thisfred> nah, it's pretty obvious if you're not stupid.
<thisfred> I was just doing twelvity things at once again
<thisfred> nessita: +1
<nessita> thisfred: awesome, thanks!
<nessita> thisfred: I'm still having the test Error on your branch desktopcouch.application.pair.tests.test_couchdb_io.TestCouchdbIo.test_get_database_names_replicatable
<nessita> thisfred: I do have desktopcouch installed
<nessita> maybe I need some other package?
<thisfred> nessita: I don't think so. CardinalFang any ideas? (test error at the end of http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535307/ )
<thisfred> I have never seen that one before
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> oh i know how to fix that
<dobey> one second
<dobey> thisfred: in test_couchdb_io.py change the import of unittest from twisted.trial to just be import unittest
<thisfred> dobey: will do
<nessita> thisfred: I tried trunk but I've got ImportError: No module named coverage
<dobey> ah fun
<thisfred> nessita: ah, yeah, that runtest.py assumes you have coverage installed.
<thisfred> that is gone on my branch, but ....
<nessita> ok, I'll wait your fix then
<dobey> well, gone partially
<thisfred> dobey: we can't skip that one test then. I think I'll kill it anyway. It talks to the internet.
<dobey> thisfred: skip the one io test?
<thisfred> dobey: there's a conditionally skipped test
<dobey> thisfred: the reactor error when away when i switched it to use plain unittest
<dobey> huh
<dobey> s/when/went/
<thisfred> dobey: ah yes, but your provider likely does not hijack non existing domains then
<CardinalFang> thisfred, No, I don't have any specific idea.
<thisfred> which goes to show that the test is not all that unit ;)
<thisfred> dobey: fun, now I get the sorted error
<dobey> heh
<dobey> thisfred: well i didn't see anything in the runtests.py that suggested it did anything beyond just collecting the tests and running them, in that respect
<dobey> thisfred: so i presume the issue is coming up now because u1trial installs a glib twisted reactor
<dobey> thisfred: where runtests.py did not
<dobey> thisfred: i guess it was always sullying the reactor, but there wasn't always a running reactor
<thisfred> right
<dobey> anyways
<nessita> CardinalFang: any news on the tests depending on an installed dc?
<dobey> nessita: i wonder what specifically is requiring something to be installed, there
 * nessita wonders too
<thisfred> nessita: pushed 225, which should solve the reactor issue
<nessita> dobey: ah, I just remember. Any news on the nautilus plugin crash issue? I'm having u1client-gnome uninstalled because it kills my syste,
<nessita> system*
<nessita> thisfred: ack
<dobey> nessita: i have not seen any new information on it, no
<nessita> dobey: what new info do you need? besides the one from Thomas
<nessita> thisfred: I have tons of FIXMEs and TODOs
<nessita> XXX I mean
<nessita> and some lint errors:desktopcouch/application/pair/__init__.py:
<nessita>     19:  [W0511] FIXME constants should be upper case
<nessita> desktopcouch/application/pair/tests/test_couchdb_io.py:
<nessita>     31:  [W0611] Unused import httplib2
<nessita>     32:  [W0611] Unused import socket
<dobey> nessita: i need a backtrace from him. even with the extra glib symbols, your backtrace simply looks like something is corrupting memory somehow, and isn't making much sense
<nessita> dobey: is there any chance you give  review the nautilus plugin to look for "obvious" memory issues?
<thisfred> nessita: yes, if I understand correctly, those will not block landing branches, but hopefully nag people into fixing the issuyes
<nessita> thisfred: I agree on XXX and FIXMEs (though I think they do block tarmac)
<nessita> thisfred: but the unused import should be fixed
<thisfred> nessita: ah yes, that's weird
<dobey> nessita: i looked at libsyncdaemon where your trace points, and i don't see anything there.
<thisfred> nessita: unused imports removed in 226
<nessita> thisfred: ack
<thisfred> dobey: Did I misread u1lint? It seems to do *something* special with W0511 messages
<thisfred> dobey: to be clear, my question is, will these block in tarmac?
<thisfred> My hope is no :)
<thisfred> My name is legion
<dobey> thisfred: "maybe"
<thisfred> I can live with maybe
<dobey> thisfred: i think pylint exits with a non-zero value now for FIXME, where it didn't used to
<thisfred> ah
<dobey> thisfred: if your branch gets blocked by that, i can hack u1lint to do something about that
<thisfred> that would suck, but I can make them into TODO I guess :)
<thisfred> dobey: will let you know
<dobey> although, actually, i also have to change the config to use ./run-tests instead of ./runtests.py before it will potentially succeed anyway
<nessita> thisfred, dobey: from my POV, I prefer tarmac not landing branches with XXX and FIXMEs and TODOs
<thisfred> dobey: I thought I saw some hackery to that effect in u1lint already
<nessita> thisfred, dobey: and making those bugs in LP
<dobey> nessita: they should be bugs if they are going to be there, but i don't think we should block on them being there
<dobey> blocking on bugs existing in the code is dumb, because there are always going to be bugs
<nessita> thisfred: so, in the code we may find a comment like # needs better implementation (LP: #XXXXX)
<CardinalFang> nessita, thisfred, I have a patch for the not-installed testing problem.  That problem was created last Friday or so.
<thisfred> nessita: I agree in principle, but after fixing a gazillion lint issues, I'm not gonna file 200 bugs as well
<nessita> thisfred: I understand.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: awesome, let me at it!
<nessita> dobey: the problem is how do you enforce people filling bugs for XXXs and related?
<dobey> thisfred: there is some hackery in that respect, but the exit code gets looked at before whether or not the lint warnings contained the W0511 values
<thisfred> ah ok
<dobey> nessita: well, we could add code to ensure that there is a bug in the comment
<nessita> thisfred: ok, test pass, lint issues solved (except those XXX and related). Reviewing code now.
<dobey> nessita: such that it has to be "FIXME http://launchpad.net/bugs/532434"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532434 in linux (Ubuntu) "E: linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,Expired]
<nessita> dobey: that seems, to me, a bit overkill. Just reject branches with lint issues, no matter what they are
<dobey> thanks for nothing botboy
<nessita> and we don't have to add any logic
<dobey> nessita: that seems overkill, since W0511 isn't a lint issue exactly
<nessita> like I said, that was my POV
<dobey> nessita: we could just disable the warning and it would have same effect
<dobey> the whole point of enabling that in pylint is so that they are visible, not necessarily to block on them
<nessita> thisfred: why did you moved the docstring in bin/desktopcouch-get-port?
<nessita> thisfred: the correct place for the docstring is *after* the copyright and license
<thisfred> nessita: not according to pylint
<thisfred> :(
<dobey> yes according to pylint
<nessita> thisfred: maybe you misread the message?
<dobey> oterhwise it would have to be before the #! comment too
<dobey> the message is just misleading
<thisfred> dobey: nope it accepts that first
<dobey> thisfred: it accepts any comments first
<dobey> the message is just misleading because it says "line 1"
<nessita> thisfred: I'm testing now, I'm pretty sure lint will not make moving the docstring
<thisfred> nessita: dobey ah, maybe it's the pep8 checker then?
<dobey> no
<thisfred> I get warnings when it's not at the top
<dobey> or well, the message is misleading
<dobey> whoever prints the message
<nessita> thisfred: I'm running pylint with the docstring moved and I have no messages related to that
<dobey> thisfred: the first line of executable python code must consist of a docstring
<dobey> thisfred: the number of comment lines above it is inconsequential
<thisfred> dobey: nessita, I will move them back wherever I did that.
<nessita> thisfred: yes please, and show me the error if you have any
<nessita> thisfred: the docstring itself is not pep-257 compliant, but that's another issue
<thisfred> nessita: it's probably as dobey says and I misread the message
<nessita> and lint will not complain about that
<dobey> we need a docstring linter
<thisfred> anyone know how to grep for """ at the beginning of a file? :)
<nessita> thisfred: instead, I would recommend:
<nessita> thisfred: bzr diff --old=../trunk --using=meld
<nessita> thisfred: that's how I check the code when reviewing
<nessita> and you can edit in place
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, but I may have done some of them on previous branches
<nessita> thisfred: argh, and who approved!!!!!
<nessita> :-)
<thisfred> nessita: also I don't like to edit in meld, it leaves whitespace, and insrets tabs if you're not careful
<thisfred> nessita: not you, that's for sure :)
<nessita> thisfred: yes, that's the only con I have
<nessita> thisfred: maybe this would help:
<thisfred> nessita: I love it for reviews though, or figuring out what went wrong :)
<nessita> find -name '*.py' | xargs head
<nessita> thisfred: that will show the first 10 lines of every .py file
<nessita> thisfred: though that will not cover bin/, you should go by hand there
<CardinalFang> thisfred,   find . -type f | while read f; do sed -e 'p;q' "$f" |grep -q '^"""' && echo $f; done
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I want to marry you. I will tell my wife tonight.
<CardinalFang> Roger.
<thisfred> only 52 files :)
<dobey> you changed 52 files to put the docstring at the absolute top?
<dobey> sucks to be you ;)
<thisfred> dobey: no way less
<thisfred> dobey: a lot of them have no copyright
<thisfred> DON'T MAKE ME ADD THAT AS WELL
<thisfred> almost done
<dobey> what. files without copyrights?
<thisfred> yeah SSSSH!
<thisfred> I'm not doing it
<dobey> i think i will add a checker for that too
<thisfred> you can't make me
<dobey> sure i can :)
<thisfred> I will review the branch gladly
 * dobey writes a tarmac plug-in for that real quick
<thisfred> NOOOOOEs
<mterry> Anyone here able to talk about the ubuntu-sso dbus API for applications?
<thisfred> mterry: nessita would be my best guess
 * mterry gives a pregnant look at nessita
<thisfred> nessita: 227 pushed, now with less stupid!
<nessita> mterry: I'm here!
<nessita> mterry: I hope the pregnancy is not contagious :-P
<nessita> otherwise we should not be talking
<mterry> nessita, no touching, don't worry
<nessita> jeje
<nessita> mterry: what can I do for you?
<mterry> nessita, so...  sil was talking to me (the maintainer of Deja Dup) about adding support for backing up to Ubuntu One server-side-only storage
<mterry> nessita, and he pointed me at part of the story, the sso bits to log into Ubuntu One
<mterry> nessita, and I played with it, but I don't get it.  :)
<nessita> mterry: yes, we currently provide a Dbus service to query for credentials for any app. What programming language are you using?
<mterry> nessita, let me explain my confusion in a sec
<mterry> nessita, (vala)
<nessita> mterry: ok, I read you
<mterry> nessita, I call login_or_register_to_get_credentials and it opens a pretty little dialog, but I'm thinking it's not solving my use case, and I'm not sure what I'm supposed to use instead.  This API asks for stuff like a terms url and reads like I'm asking the user to sign into *Deja Dup*, but I want something to log into *Ubuntu One*
<nessita> mterry: right, so, 2 things
<nessita> mterry: are you coding for natty and above, right?
<mterry> nessita, yes
<nessita> mterry: so you should be using the new SSO iface (what you're using is the old one). The difference is onyl about how parameters are passed, so we can talk using the old method as reference, but you will need to migrate to new one (should be fairly easy)
<nessita> mterry: if your goal is to check if a user has a Ubuntu One token, you should query the find_credentials() method, passing as parameter 'Ubuntu One'
<mterry> nessita, I should be using /com/ubuntu/sso/credentials instead of /credentials, I'm guessing?
<nessita> mterry: yes! and the iface is called CredentialsManagement
<nessita> mterry: please note this method, in the new iface, will not return immediately since the keyring can block
<mterry> nessita, oh.  the old iface specifically talked about how great it was that it wasn't blocking...
<nessita> mterry: on the new iface, you should call find_credentials('Ubuntu One', {})
<mterry> nessita, ACK
<nessita> mterry: that will return thru signals: either CredentialsFound or CredentialsNotFound
<nessita> mterry: if no credentials were found, here comes the need of using GUI part
<nessita> (so far no GUI was involved)
<mterry> ACK
<thisfred> Taking a break from all my worries sure would help a lot.
<thisfred> bbiab
<mterry> nessita, oh wait. when you said blocking, you mean non-blocking it sounds like, if it returns via signals
<nessita> mterry: yes, sorry, I wasn't clear enough. Former find_credentials was indeed blocking since accessing the keyring is blocking
<thisfred> nessita: ping me if there's more wrong with my branch, though, or when you approve it. That one is sort of urgent.
<nessita> thisfred: I will
<nessita> mterry: new find_credentials, is not blocking and return thru signals. So, back to the GUI need: the user has no Ubuntu One credentials and you want to offer to her to either login in or signup
<dobey> so complex
<mterry> nessita, yup!
<nessita> mterry: and here comes the tricky part (I'm just realizing that this is indeed tricky and we may provide an easy way to solve this, but I need to discuss a new idea with my boss)
<dobey> well he wants to tell ubuntuone to offer that
<dobey> not to do it himself so much.
<nessita> dobey: yes, we should offer a dbus call, whithin u1 to get new accounts
<mterry> nessita, yeah, seems like the register+login call is gone, split in twain.
<nessita> mterry: theoretically, you should invoke 'register' or 'login' with a fixed set of parameters, specific to Ubuntu One
<nessita> so, specific params will be:
<nessita> app_name: 'Ubuntu One'
<nessita> extra args, a dict with:
 * mterry is thinking that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SingleSignOn/UbuntuSsoClient could use all this info  :)
<nessita> mterry: yes, we have a bug to update that :-)
<mterry> nessita, but continue, interested in the dict info
<nessita> extra dict: {'tc_url': "https://one.ubuntu.com/terms/", 'ping_url': "https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/", 'help_text': "Ubuntu One requires an Ubuntu Single Sign On (SSO) account. This process will allow you to create a new account, if you do not yet have one."}
<nessita> mterry: as you can see, that parameter set is extremely specific to Ubuntu One
<nessita> so we should definitively offer a shorcut whithin ubuntu one
<mterry> nessita, :-/  Yeah
<mterry> nessita, for translation purposes if nothing else
<nessita> mterry: I can provide a solution (or a plan) next Wednesday. Can you wait until then? or use something else until then (like the log call)?
<nessita> long*
<mterry> nessita, yeah no rush at all.  I'm just doing some prep work in the UI before the backend stuff (pushing/pulling/listing files in Ubuntu One) is done
<mterry> nessita, do you know anything about the ETA for that stuff?
<nessita> mterry: please define "that stuff" :-)
<nessita> just to be sure I m etaing the right thing
<mterry> nessita, my app needs the ability to put, get, and list files in U1 server-side-only storage (from Python this time)
<nessita> mterry: hum, as far as I know we currently don't have the ability to put, get and list files. We should check with aquarius (sil) if that's part of the plan for  the new AIPs
<nessita> APIs*
<nessita> mterry: I can provide ETAs for the replace of the get credentials burden :-)
<mterry> nessita, the first parameter of this dbus API, it seems like it shouldn't be translated (used as a key for credentials), but at the same time, it is shown in the UI
<nessita> mterry: the app name is never translated
<mterry> nessita, aquarius has been talking to me about the need for those API bits
<nessita> Ubuntu One is the same in any language
<mterry> nessita, well, OK.  Fine for Ubuntu One.  But this seems like a more general-purpose API, and may not be true for other things?
<dobey> mterry: just because something is shown in the UI, it shouldn't necessarily be translated.
<nessita> mterry: it is a general purpose api, to create a SSO account to any app. We assumed the app name is not translatable...
<mterry> nessita, ahem, back
<mterry> nessita, well, I don't really care, since I'm only interested in Ubuntu One here, but I wouldn't have thought that was a safe assumption
<nessita> mterry: I see. I'll make sure to add that to the wiki page
<nessita> mterry: so, regarding the API for file management, we should ask sil. You can count on the improved Dbus method to specifically create a Ubuntu One account, but currently is not available
<mterry> nessita, dobey's right though that perhaps you want to only show the untranslated version for security reasons or something, but I don't know the places these strings get used
<dobey> mterry: well it doesn't really matter if the string does get translated or not, though
<dobey> mterry: it's just a string label. if the user is using a translation they will probably understand what it is if they look on the web or wherever it might show up
<mterry> nessita, sure.  He mentioned that someone else was working on the files API.  I don't recall who
<nessita> mterry: ah, ok
<mterry> dobey, with that attitude, why bother translating anything at all  :)
<dobey> mterry: well brand names shouldn't be translated. they are in fact, untranslatable.
<mterry> dobey, that's not true.  Plenty of brands have localized versions.  I think McDonald's has a phonetic version in Chinese and such
<dobey> mterry: yes, well; people do actually do stupid things sometimes, without necessarily thinking about the consequences.
<mterry> dobey, but brands aren't the same as applications names.  Calculator's name is translated
<dobey> mterry: calculator is not an application name. gcalctool is not translated.
<dobey> but gcalctool isn't really shown in the UI anywhere
<dobey> only in the about box
<mterry> dobey, right, and that's why I'm asking how these strings are used.  If the API wants an appid, gcalctool should be passed, if it wants something to present to the user, _("Calculator") should be passed.  Hence my request to be able to pass both fields.
<nessita> mterry: your request makes sense and with the new dbus iface we can add extra parameters without breaking the dbus api to former clients
<nessita> mterry: right now, the (visible) app name is also the app id
<dobey> i don't think it makese sense; but only because i don't see any technically valid reason to haave anything other than what the user sees
<dobey> and in either case, "Ubuntu One" should never be translated
<mterry> dobey, the point is that the user would see the translated version (unless we only want to show the appid for security reasons -- i.e. to prevent malicious apps fooling people)
<CardinalFang> thisfred,  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/code-split-changes-relative-path-to-configs/+merge/41515
<dobey> mterry: i don't think that is a valid way of implementing security. at least, it is very easily defeatable
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ah, thanks, so that was all my fault then? :)
<nessita> thisfred: shall I retry?
<CardinalFang> Eh, the compulsory-auth test fails too, so no.
<dobey> mterry: it is very easy to get a translation for the app name; probably more so in ubuntu for certain apps, given that translations may installed without the application being installed
<mterry> dobey, probably agreed re:security.  I was just trying to think of reasons you didn't want to show the translated name
<mterry> dobey, but a naive attempt at getting app name would fail in the case of gcalctool being the appid
<mterry> dobey, hence why the app needs to provide it
<dobey> mterry: i don't have any good reason to not show _("Calculator") or something; but for "Ubuntu One" we are not called "Ubuntu Uno"
<mterry> dobey, I have not been talking about the Ubuntu One case at all here
<dobey> mterry: i don't think the app providing both is going to solve that issue.
<mterry> dobey, solve which issue?
<dobey> 16:18 < mterry> dobey, but a naive attempt at getting app name would fail in  the case of gcalctool being the appid
<dobey> basically i don't see any valid technical reason to provide the appid
<mterry> dobey, ah, you've been anti-appid.  My understandings of your comments made me think you were anti-translation
<dobey> at that point, we're basically attempting to implement another crappy third party web authentication mechanism over dbus
<dobey> might as well just generate UUIDs for developers and tell them to keep them secret :P
<mterry> dobey, how else would sso find your credentials without a key (the appid)?
<nessita> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> nessita: eh sry retry what?
<dobey> mterry: the same way it does now?
<nessita> thisfred: I'm confused (a bit). Are the docstring issues solved?
<nessita> is the not having dc installed issue solved?
<dobey> mterry: currently if you use translated strings there, it means if you change your translation, you have to log in again.
<dobey> but eh
<mterry> dobey, right, that's the problem we're talking about
<thisfred> nessita: 1. yes, on my branch in rev 227
<thisfred> nessita: 2. hopefully, on chad's ^^ branch
<dobey> mterry: right. i guess i don't see any reason that things that would use translatble strings there, would have to use sso. but eh
<nessita> thisfred: have you pushed rev 227?
<thisfred> nessita: yep
<nessita> thisfred: ok, starting fresh since I don't have those
<mterry> nessita, btw, the new-style API dropped the combined register+login.  The expectation is that my app will show both options to the user, rather than having that choice (login/register) be made sso-side?
<nessita> mterry: if you try them both, you'll see that the GUI is the same. Register also offers login at the bottom, like before
<nessita> mterry: login provides login inly
<nessita> only*
<nessita> mterry: we improved just the names and parameters
<nessita> and asynchronism (if such word even exists :-P)
<dobey> nessita: would you care to review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/add-coverage/+merge/41503 ?
<nessita> dobey: I'm happy to
<mterry> nessita, OK, cool.  I was expecting when I originally tried register_and_login that the login would be high-priority and there would be a small button to register.  But it was the other way around.  Is it so rare that a user would need to login?  (because as an app author, I can't see why I would ever call 'login' and thus assume that there is no way the user hasn't already got an account)
<nessita> mterry: software center app wanted this funct6ionality
<nessita> functionality*
<dobey> nessita: thanks
<mterry> nessita, what's the use case for the login call then?  (use case would be greatly increased if there was a 'register' button in the login screen)
<nessita> mterry: I'm not sure, they ask "we want a login only screen, with no visible registration"
<nessita> they ask for*
<nessita> :-)
<mterry> nessita, oh, the login-only was the Software Center ask.  I assumed they asked for the register-focus
<nessita> maybe
<nessita> at that point our schedule was really tight and the APIs were fixed
<mterry> nessita, well, I suspect most users are familiar with a web-style login that offers the ability to login and a small button for the once-in-a-lifetime register press.  The way the API is now, as a non-Software-Center app author, I can't imagine calling 'login', so must call 'register'.  But I feel that that screen is so busy  and unfamiliar as a login mechanism that the user might think it's *only* for registering
<nessita> thisfred: I may be crazy myself, but bin/desktopcouch-get-port keeps having the docstring at the top
<nessita> mterry: I agree. Can you please add a bug report to ubuntu-sso-client to include registration on the login screen?
<thisfred> nessita: oops may have skipped those, since they're not .py
<nessita> thisfred: same for bin/desktopcouch-pair
<thisfred> yeah
<mterry> nessita, OK
<thisfred> nessita: 228 pushed
<nessita> thisfred: same for bin/desktopcouch-service
<nessita> thisfred: did you fix all the bin scripts?
<thisfred> yep
<nessita> thisfred: SERVICE = DesktopcouchService(init_mainloop()) should not use uppercases
<nessita> thisfred: only module level constants are upppecases
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, probably not, I'll escape that instead
<nessita> escape?
<nessita> thisfred: lint will not complain
<thisfred> yes it will
<nessita> that's not a module level constant
<nessita> no! :-)
<nessita> thisfred: I just tried it
<thisfred> nessita: ah, not with our pylintrc. It did before though
<nessita> ah!
<nessita> :-)
<thisfred> nessita: ah, no: it does not because the C0103 is escaped in the file
<thisfred> nessita: because the filename itself is ungood
<thisfred> good enought for me
<mterry> nessita, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/680240
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 680240 in ubuntu-sso-client "Provide a combined login+register screen with an emphasis on logging in (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<thisfred> nessita: pushed 229
<nessita> mterry: awesome, thanks!
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!
<nessita> thisfred: not related to your branch, but: why are you accessing the keyring?
<dobey> yay, my computer locked up again :(
<dobey> nessita: desktopcouch stores couchdb authentication tokens in the keyring
<dobey> nessita: not for sso, but for local couchdb
<nessita> dobey: can that use ussoc?
<dobey> no
<dobey> it has nothing to do with connecting to the internet
<nessita> dobey: but sso can store and find credentials without internet
<nessita> and now, we have dropped the dependency with the keyring! using the dbus service, so this would work out of the box with kwallet
<dobey> nessita: it completely abstracts the keyring api? or it requires all the extra sso related stuff for that?
<nessita> dobey: it abstracts storing, finding and clearing credentials
<nessita> you do need to provide an app name
<dobey> i don't think the way it does that makes sense for things that don't use the SSO
<nessita> dobey: by "extra sso related stuff" what do you mean?
<dobey> nessita: anything extra that is not directly required in the secretes storage API
<nessita> dobey: then no, no extra sso bits
<dobey> then what does it need the app name for?
<nessita> dobey: to create a token name
<nessita> thisfred: approved. Great work, really, you rock!
<nessita> thisfred: you may wanna set the commit message?
<dobey> nessita: i don't think that's the way it should work.
<nessita> dobey: I imagine you would say something like that :-)
<dobey> nessita: well there is a conflict of interest there.
<thisfred> nessita: many thanks, that was an epic review.
<nessita> thisfred: it was! but I'm happy to have made it (please correct my crappy english)
<dobey> nessita: ussoc creates tokens name "app name-machine" right?
<nessita> app_name @ machine_name
<dobey> right; i don't think that's relevant for the desktopcouch tokens in question
<nessita> dobey: is just a token name...
<dobey> so is a uuid
<nessita> thisfred: can you please do another review? this one is much easier than the one before, and very similar review process https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/store-creds/+merge/41521
<nessita> thisfred: description on how to test, attached to the  merge proposal
<thisfred> nessita: sure thing, I'm on it
<dobey> anyway, i'm outta here for the night; later
<thisfred> later dobey
<nessita> dobey: ping before you go
<nessita> dobey: shouldn't the import coverage be conditional to having it installed?
<nessita> ok, gotta go
<nessita> see yall tomorrow!
#ubuntuone 2010-11-23
<sweetchili> hey guys. im a mac developer and im planing to write a client for one. i just wondering if there is any public api yet?
<karni> sweetchili: awesome. the protocol is open, so the proto files might be a good start. you could also have a look at ubuntuone-storageprotocol and ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol on launchpad
<karni> sweetchili: I know you'll be using objective C or something, but for reference, you'll find ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol under ~verterok 's profile on launchpad
<karni> sweetchili: U1 uses it's own protocol, so the first step would be to implement a client for Mac first. or something.. ;)
<sweetchili> karni: thanks! i will
<karni> sweetchili: you are welcome. feel free to ask more questions here. I'll be in and out sometimes, but you can always leave a message.
<sweetchili> karni: :) i plan to start code on friday but until then i will do some research. adding #ubuntuone to auto join list
<karni> sweetchili: sweet!
<karni> sweetchili: there's also a beta for Windows, but i'm not sure what they wrote it in/with.
<duanedesign> hey karni
<karni> hi duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> :)
 * karni attends english class, quite funny ;)
<duanedesign> should be an easy grade ;)
<karni> some interesting talk taking place. good, no boring gramma ;D
<karni> ?
<karni> ops
<jderose> aquarius: the publish file api... is a file read-only after it's published? i mean, you can't ever put a new/updated file at the same URL, can you?
<aquarius> jderose, if you update the file, it should republish the new one
<jderose> to the same URL?
<aquarius> ya.
<aquarius> I believe that's the case...
<aquarius> now you've got me worried that it isn't :)
<jderose> hmm, i was thinking that might be a good way to map dmedia file storage into UbuntuOne, so i actually wanted read-only :)
<aquarius> jderose, so...in your model, I create a file with contents "foo", publish it to ubuntuone.com/p/abc, then I edit the file's contents to say "bar" -- you want the URL to still say "foo"?
<jderose> nope, the canonical name is based on content hash...
<jderose> so the publish API could still work
<aquarius> our public URLs aren't like that. :)
 * jderose wonders is aquarius would stop him from using them like that all the same :)
<aquarius> well, you can use them if you want, sure thing, but you don't get to pick the public URL; we do. :)
<aquarius> oh, your thought is that if you change the file, it'll change the local filename, and thus it'll get a different public URL? that'll work.
<jderose> aquarius: that works fine... in the record for the media file, when one of the locations it happens to be stored in is UbuntuOne file publish, we'll just store the full URI you returned when the file was uploaded...
<aquarius> jderose, ah, you'll need to also tell it to publish. Unpublished files don't have a URL, and files are unpublished by default obviously :)
<aquarius> jderose, there's no "Published" folder where files therein are automatically published. You can talk to the APIs to find out (a) if a file is synced, (b) if a file is published, and you can also publish the file through the APIs as well
<jderose> aquarius: so is there a concept of a private file in this context then?
<aquarius> all your synced files are private until you publish them
<jderose> ah, so a published file must first be synced?
<aquarius> we'd be pretty unpopular if we took every file that you store in Ubuntu One and put it on the web ;)
<jderose> :)
<aquarius> yes. A file must be synced (that is, stored in Ubuntu One) before it can be published.
<jderose> aquarius: drat, that might spoil my parade.  :(  i'm trying to find away around the folder as the unit of what is on a given machine... dmedia needs to be able to have an arbitrary and changing subset of the library stored locally on a given machine
<duanedesign> is that rye i see?  :)
<rye> duanedesign, yes, it is :), morning! Returned from trip to Estonia and maaan, nearly every building has a domain name there :)
<duanedesign> mandel: you noticed the spanish variables in my i18n code :)
<rye> duanedesign, or, imagine a field in the country side, seems that nothing around, but suddenly a billboard appears with www.something.com in it and pretty much nothing else, awesome internet country.
<duanedesign> :)
<mandel> duanedesign, yes, hehe
<rye> should have used www.example.com instead of  www.something.com, since the latter does exist :)
<mandel> duanedesign, it makes it more i18n :)
<rye> ok, what's been going on here?
<duanedesign> rye: estonia, that is north of you? you == ukraine
<rye> duanedesign, yup, 2 countries in between (Belorussia and Russia). And one day trip to Helsinki (Finland) made me change my mind about the fact that it is cold in Tallinn (Estonia), since in Helsinki it was up to -10 when we arrived. No, don't want to go norther than that :)
<duanedesign> rye: oh wow, that sounds fun
<duanedesign> rye: do you know if their is a bug about U1 timing out on large uploads over slow connections?
<rye> duanedesign, not that I am aware of, do you have the info about the logs?
<duanedesign> mandel: i just did a big redesign of the code for CLI Companion. Maybe once i get it packaged I can twist your arm to test it for me. ;)
<mandel> duanedesign, ofcourse you can, and no need to twist my arm :)
<duanedesign> rye: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/680128
<ubot4> duanedesign: Error: Bug #680128 is private.
<mandel> duanedesign, just assign bug so that I can keep track, something like CLI translation is not tested or something like that :)
<duanedesign> mandel: thank you
<mandel> duanedesign, np :)
<mahen> hi everyone
<duanedesign> hey mandel
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> tab fail
<mahen> :)
<duanedesign> hello mahen
<mahen> hi duanedesign
<rye> duanedesign, write_limit = 51200, 2010-11-17 17:02:11,333 - twisted - INFO - pause writes for: %s 1.548984375 - looks like it is respected and it is crawlink with 51 kilobyte per second upload rate
<duanedesign> mahen: we were just discussing your bug
<mahen> nice :)
<mandel> duanedesign, haha it happens
 * mandel -> walk the dog
<mahen> rye : there are indeed many "pause writes" in the log, but the gnome system monitor still shows an upload rate of 90-100 KB instead of 50
<rye> mahen, hm, need to re-check this,
 * rye rechecking upload
<duanedesign> /9/5
<jderose> aquarius: i'd really like feedback from you other ubuntuone people on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dmedia/+bug/680467
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 680467 in dmedia "Add location record, add locations and priority to file record (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Critical,Triaged]
<aquarius> jderose, reading
<aquarius> jderose, what's the "added" timestamp used for? timestamps are very iffy things to use in a distributed sense, because you can't be sure that the clocks are all synced.
<jderose> aquarius: the time that the location was first added to the library... not used for anything other than logging and rough "when did this happen" purposes
<jderose> aquarius: so one question i have: does it make sense to use the same per-machine UUID that desktopcouch uses? are there any negative/positives of doing so?
<aquarius> positives: you don't have to think it up yourself
<jderose> :)
<aquarius> I can't think of any negatives. :)
<jderose> that answers my question then
<aquarius> CardinalFang, the unique ID that DC makes up for your machine...it's globally unique, yes? (I'm 97% sure that it's a UUID)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, it's not guaranteed to be unique to your host, but it's very unlikely that it will collide with any others,   uuid.uuid4()
<jderose> CardinalFang: that works fine
<aquarius> CardinalFang, what's "very unlikely" in this context?
<beuno> kklimonda, ping
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I think we'd need a billion other star systems running Ubuntu.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, then that's fine :)
<CardinalFang> That's not part of Bug #1 yet.  Feature creep, though.
<kklimonda> beuno: pong
<jderose> CardinalFang: hehe
<beuno> kklimonda, hey man!  could you take a peak at whether your missing mp3s are back?
<kklimonda> if I can find my phone :)
<kklimonda> oh, here it is
<kklimonda> beuno: looks fine
<beuno> kklimonda, \o/
<beuno> awesome
<popey> is there a prescribed method for deleting an ubuntuone account? like completely eradicating it?
<popey> I setup a u1 account whilst recording a screencast and managed to screw it up
<beuno> popey, joshuahoover may know, but it is something we haven't fully automated yet
<popey> wondered if I could get the account deleted so i could start again
<thisfred> me
<alecu> me
<joshuahoover> popey: there isn't a good way right now...do you want to get rid of all your files, notes, etc.? or something else/more?
<mandel> me
<popey> there isnt anything to get rid of tbh
<alecu> dobey, vds_, CardinalFang, Chipaca: standup?
<vds_> me
<popey> and just to be clear it's not "me" it's another account
<popey> i signed up and then messed something up. Is it a lot of effort/work involved?
<popey> joshuahoover: do you need me to ask a launchpad question or file a bug or something to track it?
<Chipaca> alecu: not me :) (but, really, no standup for me today)
<Chipaca> alecu: I've got my other hat too firmly on right now
<joshuahoover> popey: you just want the account canceled? there's a way to cancel the u1 subscription but not an easy way to "delete" the account entirely right now
<alecu> Chipaca, hold on to it. It's windy today.
<popey> joshuahoover: I want to be able to start again, so act like the account didnt exist at all
<alecu> on your marks... get set...
<alecu> thisfred, go!
<thisfred> DONE: bug #677632 TODO: second part of bug #510159 BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> alecu: go!
<alecu> DONE: zeitgeist spec (bug #goes here),
<alecu> TODO: discuss the ontology on #zeitgeist,
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
 * alecu searchs for"mandel" on his gnome-activity-journal
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 677632 in desktopcouch "Should use ubuntuone-dev-tools and pep8 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677632
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510159 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Split desktopcouch in two: a records library that can be used on the server and a desktop application/library (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510159
<mandel> DONE: Made fixes for bug 675383, bug 68028, bug 680195, bug 680118, bug 678464. Moved to desktopcouch and fixed branch that moves xdg to platform.
<mandel> TODO: Merge mocking branch with desktopcouch trunk. Canonical admin boring stuff. Provide asif with info about Windows UI.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
 * mandel tackes vds_
<vds> DONE: branch to port to a newer python-couchdb version has a lot of conflicts with trunk now so I'm resolving them #675551, bothered CanrdinalFang to get the python-couchdb package updated, proposed the patch of python-couchdb to port the oauth session from DC to python-couchdb, done the required fixes and proposed again, code review
<vds> TODO: fix the branch again and wait for the new python-couchdb to land in natty to finally land the above mentione branch
<vds> BLOCKED: not at all
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 675383 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Current plan information is retrieved from the wrong json property (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675383
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 68028 in ubuntu "edgy fully updated (24.10.06) -> fstab does NOT mount smbfs Share (heat: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68028
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 680195 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Client application should have an about dialog (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680195
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 680118 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Version number should be added in the msi name (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680118
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 678464 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Ubuntu One process should only can have one instance per user (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678464
<thisfred> dobey: ?
<thisfred> EOM?
<dobey> hi
<thisfred> ah wait! :)
<dobey> λ DONE: ubuntuone-client 1.5.0, banshee backports, fixed 677607
<dobey> λ TODO: nightlies, banshee store tests
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<thisfred> EOM!
<CardinalFang> DONE: Helped vds update Debian python-couchdb package.  Reviewed branches.  Fixed problem with code split that caused tests to fail if package wasn't installed.Started merge of get-port and proxy.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Merge merge merge.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<jdobrien> teknico, let's drag our mechanize browser hack into a back alley and beat it to death
<jdobrien> oops
<jdobrien> wrong channel...hehe
<joshuahoover> popey: no, we already have a bug about this (private bug atm, #669654)
<joshuahoover> jdobrien: is there a way to delete an account for popey? it sounds like he wants to start the sign up process over from scratch
<jdobrien> joshuahoover, we do not have a way to do that at the moment
<joshuahoover> jdobrien: i was hoping you'd surprise me with some magic
<jdobrien> joshuahoover, it can be done... but it would involve a little black magic
<popey> is that a 'no'?
<zyga> hi
<zyga> on maverick connman-only system is unable to connect to u1
<zyga> it seems to look for network manager service files
<nessita> Chipaca: I forgot to tell you!
<nessita> Chipaca: the thing I talked to you about yesterday, regarding Marianna: you should talk with her today, since I didn't confirm the booking for the hotel
<Chipaca> nessita: been there, done that
<nessita> Chipaca: awesome
<Chipaca> nessita: yes, yes, I am awesome. But also in a meeting; ttyl :)
<nessita> I'm gone now!
<duanedesign> hello zyga
<dobey> zyga: is networkmanager installed and running still, but you are just not using the applet in gnome?
<duanedesign> in network manager inst..
<duanedesign> dobey: you are too fast for me :)
<duanedesign> ..or i am too slow :P
<dobey> zyga: or networkmanager is uninstalled and you are seeing the dbus errors being logged?
<duanedesign> dobey: U1  queries Network Manager if its available. If not it assumes a connection, correct?
<dobey> duanedesign: it always queries for nm; and if it doesn't exist, assumes manual config, yes
<zyga> dobey, nope, I'm running connman in compatibilty mode
<dobey> i don't know what that means
<zyga> dobey, I don't know what u1syncdaemon is doing but apparently it's trying a nm-only interface and that fails to activate
<zyga> dobey, connman implements same DBUS api AFAIK
<zyga> dobey, the exception I get is...
<zyga> 2010-11-23 14:11:32,546 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - ERROR - Error while getting the NetworkManager state org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<CardinalFang> alecu, hi hi.  I added a field for zeitgeist+desktopcouch.  Namely, say what service or host we replicated a DB with.
<alecu> CardinalFang, nice! where did you add it? on the wiki or on desktopcouch?
<dobey> zyga: that means nothing is providing the org.freedesktop.NetworkManager dbus interface then
<zyga> dobey, let me check something
<alecu> CardinalFang, oh, I've just seen it was on the wiki.
<alecu> CardinalFang, thanks!
<dobey> zyga: kvalo tells me connman impelments some nm interface, but it seems to be buggy
<dobey> zyga: so perhaps you are hitting some bugs in connman wrt that
<zyga> dobey, perhaps
<dobey> zyga: but if syncdaemon fails to talk to nm, it should just be falling back to assuming it can talk to the internets
<zyga> dobey, I'll file a bug, if we''re going connman in +1 then we _need_ this to work
<zyga> dobey, right
<dobey> because i clearly and distinctly remember fixing a few points in the ubuntuone code that talked to nm, specifically to deal with this; and it was tested as working
<rye> dobey, yes, and i remember it was being tested and it is working
<zyga> dobey, rye, if there is anything I can do to help you feel free to ask
<rye> zyga, what is u1sdtool --status
<zyga> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535583/
<dobey> oh
<dobey> well it thinks there is network
<zyga> rye, note, I have the same state on two unrelated machines that I just connmanned this morning so it's repeatable to some degree
<zyga> dobey, rye, keep in mind the line from syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<rye> ah
<rye> we are rolling out the servers
<zyga> backend update?
<dobey> zyga: that exception log is ignorable.
<rye> zyga, at the moment the servers are being updated (this happens every tuesday and thursday)
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<mahen> rye & duanedesign : BTW, my debug log is a week old, please tell me if I should make another one with the current server
<mahen> (regarding timeout & throttling bugs)
<rye> mahen, are you running maverick device with connman?
 * rye is setting up a vm to test
<mahen> rye : I'm sorry, I don't get your question :)
<rye> mahen, wait, wrong context. mahen, could you please tell me the bug number?
<mahen> rye : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/680128
<ubot4> mahen: Error: Bug #680128 is private.
 * popey tickles joshuahoover with his previous question about deleting a user from u1 :)
<joshuahoover> popey: sorry, been having some bad internet connections
<joshuahoover> popey: so, it's far from trivial to delete a user from u1 currently...you can easily unsubscribe but deleting a user, even behind the scenes, is something that's going to require some work (particularly testing)
<popey> joshuahoover: thats a shame. thanks for letting me know.
<joshuahoover> popey: wish i had a better answer for you now, but it's going to be a while longer until we have this fixed
<popey> its frustrating because the purpose of this is for me to do some u1 based screencasts
<popey> and whilst I could just setup another email address, I'm trying to keep everything consistent and together
<karni> popey: i've been following your issue today, it doesn't look good. it's good that you have risen awareness of that problem.
<popey> I guess.
<popey> I appreciate that we need features that will attract customers and the U1 developers are exceptionally busy people.
<popey> But a cloud based service should have two things (especially if they're in the open source world) 1) a way to get your data out, 2) a way to leave cleanly. We have 1) I think, but not 2)
<popey> As I understand it.
<beuno> popey, you can delete everything manually, but it's a PITA, I guess
<beuno> delete all couchdbs with a script, and delete the files from the web ui or desktop
<beuno> so you can delete everything, it's just not pleasant
<popey> I'm not after deleting data, but deleting the user.
<beuno> we do need to improve that
<beuno> right
<popey> but yes, I appreciate there are 'levels' of delete :)
<beuno> this is an increasing priority for us
<beuno> trying to see where we can squeeze this in
<popey> happy to help test it :)
<beuno> popey, you'll be the first one as soon as we get something out the door then!
<popey> :)
<karni> popey: that's right. similarily, what beuno wrote, too. we/they just have to make it a little easier to remove the user -- so that nobody can complain ;)
<karni> beuno: by the way, I once talked to verterok about that, but can't quite recall. are you guys already working on supporting partial uploads/downloads of modified chunks of data to minimize sync data traffic?
<beuno> karni, verterok would know
<beuno> we are working on resumable uploads
<beuno> and that is probably the first step for incremental uploads/downloads
<karni> beuno: right, I saw that in the code. but that's still not the same, right?
<karni> beuno: aha
 * karni nods
<karni> verterok has been hard to catch lately ;)
<karni> thanks, anyway.
<beuno> karni, he's been on a sprint all of last week
<beuno> and is probable ZOMG tired this week
<karni> ooooh, he too
<karni> xD
 * karni chuckles
<beuno> plus, it was a Holiday here yesterday
<karni> I see :)
<karni> good, he deserves some rest. in my mind, he's a hardcore coder.
 * karni want's to be like verterok one day
<beuno> me too
<shane4ubuntu> Ok, I'm pretty disappointed with U1.  Filed bugs, and can't seem to get the problems fixed.  U1 is eating my files, and now it shows that the folders are part of u1, so I can't even un-sync the folders, or quit syncing them
<shane4ubuntu> anyone around that can help me un-sync my folders.
<shane4ubuntu> oh, never mind, I figured it out with u1sdtool, the GUI is messed up and not right.
<shane4ubuntu> is purging my u1 install the recommended method?  I want rid of it all, no trace of it, no configs, nothing.
<karni> shane4ubuntu: would you like to get rid of it, or "reinstall" from scratch?
<lifeless> I doubt thsat that will remove the configs from your home dir
<shane4ubuntu> karni: I think I'm just done with it, and want to get rid of it completely
<shane4ubuntu> karni: it is messing up my work files and I just can't have that.
<karni> shane4ubuntu: you can remove (or *move*) your files from under /Ubuntu One folder somewhere else and let it sync up the meta (so it'll remove them from the servers)
<karni> shane4ubuntu: aha
<karni> shane4ubuntu: wait
<karni> shane4ubuntu: if you start removing them from webUI, or remove them from 1 computer, they will be
<karni> shane4ubuntu: removed from other computers.
<karni> shane4ubuntu: there was a guy that removed Ubuntu One folder and lost his all files
<shane4ubuntu> karni: I unsubscribed my folders via cli, on my main box
<karni> shane4ubuntu: did you disconnect your machine from U1 ?
<shane4ubuntu> karni: yes
#ubuntuone 2010-11-24
<karni> shane4ubuntu: you can do that in ubuntu preferences. right?
<karni> ok, then you're safe
<shane4ubuntu> karni: I have all my files backed up, because u1 was eating my files randomly anyway.
<karni> you can remove your files from webUI or from a computer (or move them), that is still connected
<karni> and let it sync up the meta (so they'll get removed from the cloud)
<karni> shane4ubuntu: you will find scripts to remove your couchDB data from the cloud in the link from the topic
<shane4ubuntu> karni: I still have to un-subscribe my folders on the laptop, so I don't want to touch the WebUI for a few days, I will clean that up later.
<karni> shane4ubuntu: it's always good to make a backup, though, if you keep your contacts synced with couchDB or something. you know, so that you're safe
<karni> shane4ubuntu: when you disconnect all the machines, you can clean up under webUI, plus to remove logs
<shane4ubuntu> ok, but basically I can sudo apt-get -purge remove ubuntuone
<karni> shane4ubuntu: you'll find them under ~/.local/share/ubuntuone and desktop-couch
<shane4ubuntu> karni: ok, thanks!
<karni> shane4ubuntu: I think you could do that, yes
<karni> shane4ubuntu: mind you, I'm giving those instructions for the first time
<karni> shane4ubuntu: so the last thing I need is you loosing some data becase of me ;)
<shane4ubuntu> karni: lol, I do have my files backed up, so not to worry too much.
<karni> ok shane
<karni> shane4ubuntu: I hope you'll get back to U1 one day, when it's more rock solid and suits your needs
<shane4ubuntu> karni: I will be back, I'm just pretty disappointed in some stuff, I filed bugs, and everyone is too busy with other Ubuntu stuff to be dedicated to u1
<karni> shane4ubuntu: it might be becase majority of the team was away for the last week, but I understand you.
<karni> shane4ubuntu: I hope you're bugs will get fixed soon, anyway :) thanks for your support and input
<shane4ubuntu> karni: I tried to help troubleshoot, but bug has been unattended for a while now, and I don't have time to mess with it if their isn't the interest in fixing it.
<karni> shane4ubuntu: that's appreciated
<karni> shane4ubuntu: i hope that'll change soon :)
<shane4ubuntu> karni: I appreciate the help that you have given, and I know others have helped as well, and it was appreciated, just don't seem to be making headway.
<sircram> hello, is there a UbuntuOne music streaming app for iphone?
<karni> sircram: I'm pretty sure there is, but I might be wrong
<karni> duanedesign: ↑
<karni> beuno: ↑
<sircram> I didn't see one in the appstore, so I was worried
<toros> hi
<toros> is something wrong with the u1 servers?
<duanedesign> toros: hello
<duanedesign> toros: still having an issue?
<toros> duanedesign: I will check it
<duanedesign> kk
<toros> "WARNING - Connection lost: Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion." :(
<toros> I'll try to restart the u1sdtool
<toros> it is still rather slow...
<toros> the connection has been closed again :(
<toros> by the way, I had the same issue at home yesterday evening
<toros> with a different u1 account
<hrw> hi
<nessita> toros: hi there. Yesteday we were updating our servers, so the connections were dropped
<nessita> toros: today, can you check in your log file if you have something like this? "ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - INFO - The request 'protocol_version' failed with the error: [('SSL routines', 'SSL23_READ', 'ssl handshake failure')] and was handled with the event: SYS_UNKNOWN_ERROR"
<nessita> toros: log file is located at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<toros> 2010-11-24 13:13:41,183 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - INFO - The request 'protocol_version' finished OK.
<hrw> any ideas with bug 558712/
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 558712 in ubuntuone-servers "N900 fails to PhoneSync with error 401 (affects: 6) (heat: 18)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558712
<nessita> beuno: would you have a pointer for hrw?
<toros> nessita: the syncdaemon starts syncing but after a while it drops the connection
<toros> it uploaded 3 files (out of 12) in 25 minutes
<beuno> hrw, hi  :)
<beuno> the N900 isn't supported
<toros> (614 KB)
<hrw> beuno: is there something other then gnomebuntu/androind/windows supported then?
<nessita> toros: yes, we're currently debugging what is going on, we're getting similar disconnection ourselfves
<hrw> beuno: saying 'n900 is not supported' is cheap. looking why it got http 401 is hard?
<nessita> ourselves*
<toros> ohh, ok. thank you!
<nessita> toros: thank you!
<nessita> mandel or vds: would you be available for a review?
<beuno> hrw, right, so, phone sync is provided by a third party application (funambol)
<vds> nessita: sure
<beuno> hrw, we know it fails with N900's
<beuno> it is a problem in the client implementation of syncml
<hrw> beuno: scheduleworld also uses funambol but it syncs with n900
<hrw> with same app
<beuno> hrw, right, we have escalated it to Funambol many times
<beuno> hrw, the problem is outside of our code
<nessita> vds: Thanks!!! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/split-gui/+merge/41369
<beuno> hrw, and our main focus is android and iphone, so no work on our part is going to go into other OSes
<hrw> ok
<rye> FYI: A server-side issue has been discovered that causes the clients to disconnect after some period of time. We are working on diagnosing and fixing this issue at the moment.
<toros> rye: can I share this information on identica/twitter?
<toros> other people might be affected too... :)
<rye> toros, sending that message to !ubuntuone group @ identi.ca atm
<toros> rye: thank you!
<hrw> btw - how to get to ubuntuone filesystem from shell app?
<hrw> sorry - found
<duanedesign> u1sdtool ?
<Chipaca> toros: rye: could you try to connect now and tell me how it goes?
<toros> I restarted the syncdaemon... let's see how it works
<diverse_izzue> Hi all, honk, need help. I have a U1 installation which is messed up in that it hangs upon initialisation. we looked at that in the past together, but could not figure out what's going wrong. i'm about to leave for a longer trip and need u1 to work and do not have time for debugging. could i please have my account reset and start from scratch?
<rye> Chipaca, 'checking client version',
<rye> diverse_izzue, hangs upon initialization - during connection or when syncdaemon starts up?
<rye> diverse_izzue, if the first one - we are now looking into this since that affects all the users
<diverse_izzue> rye, it's not a very recent problem, we looked at that a month ago or so but then i gave up on it and left it disabled since
<diverse_izzue> rye, if i remember correctly it failed to crawl some of the folders, just started the daemon, will see what happens
<diverse_izzue> rye, where are the logs again?
<rye> diverse_izzue, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<toros> 2010-11-24 13:57:45,182 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - Connection lost: Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion.
<toros> 2010-11-24 13:57:45,177 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - INFO - Connection lost, reason: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'twisted.internet.error.ConnectionLost'>: Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion.
<hrw> btw - U1 music store is available only by banshee or are there other methods?
<diverse_izzue> rye, so far it doesn't fail in the way it did earlier on, but disconnects very often, is that the issue you say you are investigating?
<rye> diverse_izzue, exactly
<JamesTait> hrw: Also from within Rythmbox
<hrw> ok, so not for me - kubuntu
 * JamesTait throws another 'h' in there.
<diverse_izzue> rye, so basically this seems to be a bad point in time to try and figure out my other issue...
<alecu> hi all
<nessita> hi al
<nessita> hi alecu*
<nessita> alecu: so, how can I help you?
<nessita> (btw, you forgot to do the review yesterday?)
<alecu> nessita, oh, I forgot, yeah.
<nessita> alecu: no problem I chased someone else
<alecu> nessita, sorry.
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> nessita, is it already done?
<nessita> yes, thanks
<alecu> ok, great.
<alecu> so, zeitgeist
<alecu> I been looking at syncdaemon, and I'm trying to understand what would be the best place to log the events into zg
<alecu> nessita, ^
<nessita> aja
<alecu> nessita, so, it can be either at the time that SD events are sent to the event queue, or by subscribing to those events
<alecu> nessita, also, I'm trying to think of a good layering to have SD not depend much on zeitgeist
<nessita> alecu: what about:
<alecu> nessita, but my first idea would mean having one function per logged event, and that does not scale.
<alecu> so...
<alecu> shall we mumble?
<nessita> alecu: having a new module (even installable in another package?) that defines the handle_EVENT_NAME?
<alecu> right
<rye> Chipaca, no, disconnecting as usual
<nessita> alecu: we can certainly use some python power to avoid programming several handle_bla
<alecu> nessita, what is the SD queue that was recently disabled because of performance issues?
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2010/11/24/ubuntu-one-good-or-bad/
<Chipaca> rye: right, we need to roll back to the previous version while we debug this. We're leaking memory all over the place for some strange reason.
<nessita> alecu: hum, I'm not aware of any queue being disabled
<nessita> alecu: I know content queue has an exponential growth in trunk syncdaemon
<alecu> nessita, hmmm... what about some events (perhaps dbus events) that were disabled?
<nessita> but is not disabled, afaik
<popey> twice today I have had "Temporary maintenance" page come up when i go to one.ubuntu.com/files - refreshing the page "fixes" it
<alecu> oh, I heard some of that recently. perhaps verterok or facundobatista can shed some light?
<nessita> alecu: I don't know about that either :-) shall we ping them?
<nessita> alecu: maybe when they woke up? :-P
<alecu> nessita, right. they must still be in Disney Time.
<nessita> lucky them
<alecu> nessita, so, a new module that listens for all (event/action?) queue events, and handle_SOMETHING them?
<nessita> alecu: the listen setup is only one, no need to list events of interest
<alecu> nessita, I assume that those events have the live syncdaemon objects passed into them, so we can fill up all zg fields.
<nessita> alecu: and yes, handle_FOO. No syncdaemon object attached, just a few parameters
<nessita> alecu: each event may have a particular set of parameters, you can find that listing in event.py
<JamesTait> popey: Hi! We're having a spot of bother at the moment, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Files
<nessita> alecu: ubunutone/syncdaemon/events.py
<alecu> lookin
<popey> ah, ok
<nessita> alecu: sorry, event_queue.py
 * nessita realizes that module should be named events.py :-P
<alecu> for instance: 'AQ_FILE_NEW_OK': ('volume_id', 'marker', 'new_id', 'new_generation')
<JamesTait> popey: We are working hard to rectify it, although I don't currently have an ETA.
<nessita> alecu: yes
<alecu> nessita, let's say I'm handling that event, and sending a zg "File was created on the server, syncdaemon creating locally" event.
<alecu> nessita, zg needs the local path, and the current HD partition uuid.
<alecu> nessita, is there a way to get at that info?
<nessita> alecu: that we need to consult with chicharra team. But I wonder: can't we store custom info?
<nessita> alecu: I mean, why would we need the HD partition uuid?
<alecu> nessita, we can store custom info in zg events, but it would make no sense for the programs reading it.
<nessita> alecu: can be leave some fields empty?
<alecu> nessita, (the programs == "gnome-activity-journal")
<alecu> nessita, and the aggregation program thisfred will be working on.
<alecu> nessita, I wouldn't worry about the partition. I can get the partition if I can get at the local file uri.
<nessita> alecu: can we leave fields empty? since in the case of U1, every single file/folder would be located under home
<alecu> nessita, and that's a piece of info I think we *must* store.
<alecu> nessita, then I can query the partition at the start of syncdaemon and cache it for the rest of the sd life. Don't worry about the partition.
<alecu> nessita, let's worry about the filename
<nessita> alecu: the path can be retrieved, yes, by accessing filesystem_manager
<nessita> example is located at: (looking)
<nessita> alecu: still looking :-)
<nessita> alecu: can't find the code right now but you can query volume_manager
<nessita> alecu: that module tracks the metadata for every node
<verterok> nessita, alecu: hi
<verterok> what are you looking for?
<nessita> verterok: we would need the path of file/folder when handling events
<verterok> nessita: which events?
<nessita> verterok: and right now, the events pass the volume_id and node_id
<nessita> verterok: can we access the path somehow? I'm thinking that volume_manager has that info
<nessita> verterok: any event that involves a file/folder/share/etc
<verterok> nessita: volume_manager only knows about volumes
<verterok> nessita: what events?
<nessita> verterok: any event that involves a file/folder/share/etc
<hrw> bye
<verterok> nessita: event is a bit fuzzy, a FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE, SV_FILE_DELETED, dbus signal?
<nessita> verterok: we would track events for creation/deletion of files/folders both happening locally and remotly
<nessita> verterok: so, we'll use SV_ and AQ_ levels, I think
<verterok> nessita: ok, but those are two different things
<verterok> nessita: we now get deltas for the changes on the server, a fire the SV_FILE|DIR events internally (sync.py)
<verterok> nessita: what are the AQ events?
<verterok> *levels
<nessita> verterok: we have no prior list right now
<nessita> alecu: or do we?
<alecu> verterok, would you mind taking a look at the index on this spec? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Specs/ZeitgeistIntegration/EventsSpec
<alecu> nessita, prior list? a list of prior events?
<nessita> alecu: I mean, a list of events from event_queue that we will be using
<alecu> nessita, not at all.
<nessita> right
<nessita> verterok: after a quick review, we would be interested in AQ_ and SV_ events
<verterok> nessita: ok(?)
<nessita> verterok: I didn't understand what you've said about generations and fire
<verterok> nessita: mn
<verterok> *nm
<nessita> verterok: ideally, we would be defining new handle_BLA for the events we care about
<verterok> nessita: a new subscriber with handle_EVENT_NAME
<dobey> verterok: that stable-1-4 branch is just having the same build issue as trunk was, on narwhal.
<verterok> dobey: k, thanks
<dobey> verterok: and why did you resubmit the trunk branch; it was not necessary to do so
<verterok> dobey: it was complaining about needing another review :/
<verterok> tarmac ^
<nessita> dobey: FYI, verterok reported bug #680719 and I assigned to you
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 680719 in ubuntuone-client "landing branches for stable-1-4 is broken! (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680719
<verterok> nessita: please please, don't mix this thingy into a EQ existing subscriber :)
<nessita> verterok: what?
<nessita> verterok: we would be building a new module, that subscribes a new listener
<alecu> verterok, you mean creating a separate subscriber, right?
<verterok> yes
<dobey> verterok: yes because you set it to approved before launchpad rescanned, so it tried to merge the old revision
<verterok> I'ld like to be able to completely turn it off, with a config option
<verterok> dobey: ahh, ok
<nessita> verterok: ideally, we won't be editing existing code
<alecu> verterok, yes. And we would shut that off it zg is not installed or if you have turned it off with an option.
<verterok> alecu: :)
<verterok> nessita: *ideally*
<verterok> :)
<dobey> ok, brb; must install a pci sound card
<nessita> dobey: we have stand up in 5
<alecu> verterok, so, I heard about some events that were recently disabled for performance reasons.
<nessita> (just FYI)
<alecu> verterok, were those just dbus events?
<dobey> nessita: standup or mumble?
<nessita> dobey: I didn't get any invite
<verterok> alecu: no, dbus_interface doesn't send events, it handle events and send signals :)
<alecu> verterok, oh, right.
<nessita> which makes me remember that Chipaca said he would be re-setting the weekly call
<verterok> alecu: just to make it clear, let's name dbus stuff signals ;)
<dobey> nessita: i thought we agreed last week to do the mumble meeting today this week, and thursday from now on
<verterok> alecu: and the internal events: just events
<nessita> dobey: we didn't set a time for today
<alecu> verterok, so, I heard about some *signals* that were recently disabled for performance reasons.
<dobey> nessita: but if it's not mumble then i will wait to fix my sound
<dobey> irc i can do
<nessita> dobey: let's have the standup in 4 minutes and schedule the weekly call
<verterok> alecu: I'm not aware of such thing
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<verterok> alecu: we disabled sending a dbus signal for each internal event a long time ago
<nessita> alecu: me neither. You heard from who?
<verterok> alecu: because it's really slow
<alecu> verterok, oh, it must be that.
 * dobey tries to figure out what all he did yesterday
<alecu> verterok, but it's only on the dbus level that was disabled, right?
<verterok> alecu: dbus_interface.py line 520
<verterok> alecu: yes
<dobey> grrrrrrrrrr
<nessita> me
<nessita> alecu, CardinalFang, thisfred, mandel, dobey, Chipaca: stand up?
<nessita> vds: ?
<mandel> me
<vds> me
<alecu> nessita, didn't see your "me"
<alecu> me
<CardinalFang> me
<alecu> oh, just did.
<thisfred> me
<verterok> alecu: there isn't an event for conflicts
<dobey> nessita: please do not circumvent tarmac like that again.
<nessita> dobey: I didn't, I ran tarmac locally
<dobey> yes, you did
<nessita> DONE: branches for bug #627496 and bug #677518, destopcouch reviews
<nessita> TODO: build new package of ussoc, try to land natty package for u1cp, help alecu with zg
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<nessita> NOTES: tomorrow and Friday I'm not coming
<dobey> you ran it locally because the one configured to land branches did not go exactly according to your desire.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 627496 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Registration screen looks cramped when big fonts selected (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 51)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627496
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 677518 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Split gui code to allow other implentations (affects: 1) (heat: 817)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677518
<dobey> regardless of how you did it, you did it.
<mandel> DONE: add kwalet support, worked on windows code fr desktopcouch
<mandel> TODO: file bugs regarding the above mentioned code (sorry)
<mandel> BLOCKED no
 * mandel looks at vds
<dobey> meh
<vds> DONE:  fixed the patch of python-couchdb to port the oauth session from DC to python-couchdb, code review, installing natty
<vds> TODO: land the branch for #675551, do some more porting to python-couchdb
<vds> BLOCKED: not at all
<vds> alecu: please
<alecu> DONE: discussed on #zeitgeist bug #676090. Started working on bug #674252, a branch for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/add-simple-zeitgeist/+merge/41667
<alecu> TODO: more discussion on the above two bugs, on #ubuntuone and on #zeitgeist
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> Cardinalfang: the last to jump gets to code in C++... Geronimooooo!!!!
<CardinalFang> DONE: Bug #680929.  Poked at zeitgeist to see how hard it would be to add to d-c
<CardinalFang>  now; decided against for now.  Got python-couchdb packaged and pushed to PPA; n
<CardinalFang> ot built yet.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Merges.  Half day.  Remainder this weekend, packaging.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: No
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 676090 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Define the U1 Zeigeist ontology types for all events (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676090
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 674252 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to store events into zeitgeist (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674252
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 680929 in desktopcouch "some tests run against personal couchdb (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680929
<thisfred> DONE: Stage #2 of bug 510159 TODO: wrap that up and start on the debian package split, and fix last small issues BLOCKED: no
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 510159 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Split desktopcouch in two: a records library that can be used on the server and a desktop application/library (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510159
<thisfred> 1 sec brb
<dobey> λ DONE: banshee backports (lucid), fixed 680501, 680593, 680553
<dobey> λ TODO: nightlies, banshee store tests, more releases
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<thisfred> re
<nessita> we need to set a time for the weekly call that would take place today
<nessita> is one hour from now ok with everyone?
<mandel> nessita, kind of bad for me
<mandel> nessita, I need to have lunch
<nessita> mandel: oh gosh, you may be starving
<nessita> mandel: how long would you need?
<dobey> at least spamassassin recognizes all google meeting invites as spam
<mandel> nessita, not too much, 4:30 would be nicer :)
<dobey> he's spanish, so he needs like 4 hours for lunch, you know
<alecu> mandel, that's 1:20h from now, right?
<nessita> mandel: 4:30 UTC?
<mandel> nessita, yes
<nessita> Chipaca: is that time good for you? ^
<nessita> what about the rest of the crowd?
<alecu> mandel, that's not 1:20h from now!
<mandel> nessita, if not, I can wait, no worries, dobey the spanish things is to have lunch late
<mandel> ok, no big deal, we can have it in an hour
<dobey> mandel: yes, and siesta after :)
<alecu> it's 14:11 gmt now, right?
<nessita> mandel: 1:30 from now you meant? or 4:30 UTC? :-)
<mandel> ya me liado!
<alecu> dobey, hahaha
<mandel> ok, we do it when you said, I do not care about lunch or anything
<dobey> when the planets are aligned in full eclipse
<dobey> is a good time for me
<nessita> mandel: 2 hours from  now?
<nessita> and that's my final offer :-P
<mandel> nessita, cuando quieras
<nessita> actually, 1:45 from now
<mandel> I'll adapt
<mandel> ok
<nessita> that being 4pm UTC
<mandel> nessita, so 5 CET
<mandel> or something like that
<nessita> alecu, CardinalFang, dobey, thisfred, vds, Chipaca: weekly call at 4pm UTC?
<alecu> nessita, +1
<vds> nessita: sure
<Chipaca> +1
<CardinalFang> okay.
<thisfred> nessita: +1, that's in 1h~45m right?
<nessita> Chipaca: is there someone else having access to the "official" tarmac? we need someone else being able to access it if dobey is not around
<dobey> what the hell does that mean?
<dobey> it's a cron job
<nessita> dobey: today tarmac wasn't landing a branch becasue it wasn't happy with the approvers (not sure why). I'm asking who else can debug this issue (or issues like this) when you're not around
<nessita> alecu: question re your branch: with ubuntuone/syncdaemon/zeitgeist_log.py is a module inside syncdaemon?
<dobey> you didn't ask ANYONE to debug the issue; and didrocks is not a member of ubuntuone-hackers, so launchpad sees his review as one from community.
<nessita> alecu: shouldn't that be outside syncdaemon, at the same (project) level?
<nessita> dobey: as far as I know you're the only one with access to tarmac, and I knew it was way too early for you. Could anyone else helped me?
<alecu> nessita, yes, it makes more sense for it to go outside syncdaemon. fixin it
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<dobey> nessita: #tarmac perhaps. or you could have waited the hour or so for me to come on-line.
<alecu> nessita, you are proposing to move it as ubuntuone.zeitgeist_log.py, right?
<nessita> dobey: my point exactly. I think we need more than person being able to access tarmac.
<dobey> nessita: and i don't even have "access" to all of the things being handled by tarmac
<nessita> than one* person
<dobey> nessita: the stuff in the DC is not directly accessible by me
<dobey> it requires an admin
<nessita> alecu: I was thinking on a separated module
<nessita> alecu: like ubuntuone/zeitgeist/
<dobey> nessita: really, nobody should need to access tarmac. there is nothing with either of those two ussoc branches that having access to the machine running tarmac would have helped you to answer
<nessita> dobey: so, for example, when we need to tweak a requirement like not every approver must be a u1hackers or similar, how do you usually fix that?
<dobey> but circumventing the policies we're trying to enforce with tarmac, by simply running it yourself without the configuration, is not the correct course of action for any problem
<nessita> dobey: can you please answer my question?
<dobey> nessita: that requirement is not specifiyable in the tarmac config
<nessita> dobey: where is specifiable?
<dobey> you can not say "oh this one person is ok to review"
<nessita> dobey: where is specifiable?
<dobey> nessita: the isPersonValidReviewer() call on the Launchpad API's branch object for the target branch, is what determines if the review is valid for counting
<nessita> dobey: why didrocks wasn't a valid person reviewer?
<dobey> nessita: because he is not a member of the review team or branch owner (or team).
<nessita> dobey: how can we solve this in the future?
<didrocks> (well, I reviewed more the functionnality than the integration in the code as I'll need it in the future)
<dobey> nessita: you will need to more specifically describe the exact issue.
<dobey> nessita: you could have gotten another u1-hackers person to review and approve it
<nessita> dobey: I could, yes. I didn't see the point or gain on that
<dobey> nessita: well it is our team's policy
<nessita> dobey: it is? I wasn't aware of that
<dobey> two reviews from team members, yes
<dobey> the point is to cross-polinate knowledge of different parts of our code, across our whole team
<nessita> dobey: ok then. I have another question: the other day you said "I'll disable this new plugin so your branch can land". How do you accomplish that?
<dobey> nessita: the plug-in in question is only used if a certain option is available, and i disabled that option. but i was trying to get that plug-in working for us at the time, because it is a valuable plug-in to have, and i was actively working on making it work. that is a different plug-in, and we have been using the review count policy for quite some time now
<nessita> dobey: where can the option be disabled? is a config file? where that config file is located at?
<nessita> I just want to understand the picture
<dobey> yes it's a config file. and obvioiusly it is located on the machine where tarmac is running
<dobey> granted, we actually have two separate instances of tarmac running currently.
<dobey> one in DC, and one I'm maintaining due to the interdependent nature of some of our projects.
<alecu> nessita, so verterok tells me that files and directory events are not mapped easily from SD to ZG
<alecu> verterok, let's try to focus on one event, so we can understand the rest.
<nessita> alecu: I may be outdated... why not? I see we have AQ_FILE_NEW_OK, AQ_DIR_NEW_OK\
<verterok> alecu: not  mapped to dbus
<alecu> nessita, verterok says we can easily look at dbus_interface for shares and UDFs... and not so easily for the rest.
<alecu> verterok, so, let's focus on "File was created locally, syncdaemon creating on the server"
<verterok> alecu: right, so. AQ_[FILE|DIR]_NEW_OK
<verterok> alecu: that means the file/dir was created on the server
<alecu> verterok, ok, it means it was succesfully created on the server. cool.
<dobey> ok, must get sound working again. brb
<nessita> alecu: I think that maybe you're mixing DBus events with raw SD events
<alecu> nessita, no, I'm not.
<nessita> alecu: ok, so at bus level we have no notif of files and folders events, but at SD level we do have
<nessita> but maybe the params are not exactly ideal
<alecu> nessita, verterok says we should look on dbus_interface.py to see what raw SD events generate the udf/shares dbus events. And use those for our udf/shares mapping.
<alecu> nessita, so we are now mapping files and directorys SD events to zg
<verterok> alecu, nessita: AQ_[DOWNLOAD|UPLOAD]_FINISHED -> down/upload ok
<alecu> verterok, so, from the list you think that "File synchronization conflict" is the one that's not propagated, right?
<verterok> alecu: no, we don't even have an event for that
<verterok> alecu: one that might be interesting is FS_INVALID_NAME
<verterok> another one is SYS_BROKEN_NODE
<verterok> nessita: ^
<nessita> verterok: what is a SYS_BROKEN_NODE?
<verterok> nessita: it's from generations, when SD can't apply a delta on a node
<verterok> nessita: that's also loggin in the broken-nodes log file
<nessita> verterok: and how's that relevant to end users? i mean, if I'm a user, what that means? I lost the node? it will no longer synched?
<nessita> it was fixed?
<verterok> nessita: it will not be synced, we have a problem with that node that we can recover from
<verterok> nessita: the next delta might apply ok, but we don't know
<verterok> ...at the time we find it's broken
<verterok> nessita, alecu: for AQ_[FILE|DIR]_NEW_OK and AQ_[DOWNLOAD|UPLOAD]_FINISHED, that have a (share_id, node_id) you can use "fsm.get_by_node_id(share_id, node_id).path" to get the path
<alecu> verterok, I think we won't be storing recoverable errors, but only definite errors.
<alecu> verterok, cool.
<alecu> verterok, and regarding those two sets of events...
<alecu> verterok, when *_NEW_OK is sent, does it mean that the file was created on the server but with no content yet?
<verterok> alecu: yes
<alecu> verterok, that's a bit different of the way I was planning.
<verterok> alecu: so, just listen to AQ_UPLOAD_FINISHED :)
<alecu> verterok, ideally I would like to send the "syncdaemon creating on the server" event when the file is completely uplodaded.
<dobey> yay sound
<alecu> verterok, I will need to listen to both!
<verterok> alecu: not only that, there are cases when you will not know if the file was just created or it was updated
<alecu> verterok, why?
<verterok> alecu: e.g: the client creates a file: AQ_FILE_NEW_OK, starts uploading
<verterok> alecu: the client dies/quit/whatever
<alecu> right, I see.
<verterok> alecu: the client start again, you only get the AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED :)
<nessita> alecu, verterok: one thing. Listening to only one signal (the DOWNLOAD) can make the user think that nothig is happening
<nessita> nothing*
<nessita> becasue between the file was created and the upload actually finished, can pass a lot of time
<verterok> nessita: we have upload progress indicator signals
<verterok> nessita: and events :p
<verterok> we send those events via dbus
<verterok> as signals
<verterok> hehe
<verterok> AQ_UPLOAD_FILE_PROGRESS
<nessita> verterok: what's the event name?
<nessita> ah!
<alecu> but we won't be storing in-progress events in zg
<alecu> and a "empty file created on server, but no contents there yet" is an in-progress event.
<nessita> alecu: right, but we may need to store the NEW_OK and the DOWNLOAD_FINISHED
<nessita> hum
<nessita> I disagree a bit, but I understand your point
<alecu> nessita, it's useless for the user to know that a bit of space was allocated on the server. :-)
<verterok> alecu: no, isn't in progress. the file was created
<verterok> :)
<nessita> alecu: and I think it was allocated with all the needed space
<verterok> alecu: all this might (or not) change in the following weeks/months
<alecu> verterok, the user wants to know when the contents of the file are finally on the cloud.
<nessita> verterok: is that fruit or true? ^
<alecu> jajajaj
<verterok> nessita: which fruit? manzana?
<verterok> nessita: we don't allocate space
<alecu> any vegetable!
<verterok> nessita: a file with no content uses 0 bytes of quota
<alecu> (cualquier verdura?)
<nessita> alecu: I agree. But the user also needs to know that the file is being synched. I also think we can leave this for later in the cycle, that meaning: let's handle DOWNLOAD_FINISHED for now
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> The user just cares about his thesis being on the cloud so he can finally close that damn laptop.
<verterok> let's ask a user? :)
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> alecu: that's completely acceptable for now
<nessita> alecu: so, 'AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED': ('share_id', 'node_id', 'server_hash'), and with what verterok said fsm.get_by_node_id(share_id, node_id).path we get the path
<alecu> nessita, right. But the only zg event we can send with that is MODIFY_EVENT
<nessita> alecu: why?
<alecu> we have to track two events in order to send the CREATE_EVENT
<alecu> "track two SD events"
<alecu> and even then, we are not sure if SD disconnected...
<nessita> alecu: why DOWNLOAD_FINISHED info is only enough for a modify event?
<alecu> nessita, let's look again at "File was created locally, syncdaemon creating on the server"
<alecu> nessita, how should we report that?
<nessita> alecu: report where? you mean how shall we store that in zg?
<alecu> yes, "report" as in store it in zg.
<nessita> alecu: I have no ZG foo to answer that other than the wikipage
<nessita> alecu: you tell me what info do you need and I'll try to provide it
<alecu> hmm
<nessita> alecu: we have path, and the HD uuid you said it was calculatable\
<alecu> let's say a AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED arrives
<nessita> yes
<alecu> how do we know if we need to store a CREATE_EVENT or a MODIFY_EVENT ?
<nessita> ah, I see your point
<alecu> we need to save (in a python dict, perhaps) all pending  AQ_FILE_NEW_OK
<alecu> and check for each AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED if a pending AQ_FILE_NEW_OK was there
<alecu> so:
<alecu> we need more code that I would have liked
<nessita> alecu: you were expecting a single event?
<alecu> nessita, ideally yes :-)
<alecu> nessita, but it's not so complex *yet*.
<nessita> alecu: hoepfully for the rest of the events we'll get luckier
<nessita> alecu: are you taking notes somewhere? can I contribute? googledoc maybe?
<alecu> nessita, let's googledoc, right!
<alecu> creating.
<verterok> alecu, nessita: we could add an extra arg to the event to signal if it's the "first" upload or just an update :)
<verterok> it's a hack, but it might work :p
<nessita> verterok: how wasy is to do that?
<verterok> in AQ, we could check if the previous server_hash is != ""
 * nessita browses code
<verterok> actually if it's not bool(previous_server_hash)
<verterok> door bell, bbiab
<nessita> verterok: this would be DownloadFinishedNanny ?
<alecu> nessita, seems like the nanny, yes.
<nessita> alecu: I'm just seeing that we may not need new code there. The server_hash is sent in the event
<nessita> alecu, verterok: what if we check the server_hash in our zg logger?
<alecu> nessita, right! the nanny is for the download file dance
<nessita> yes
<alecu> nessita,  'AQ_UPLOAD_FINISHED': ('share_id', 'node_id', 'hash', 'new_generation'),
<nessita> hum
<alecu> nessita, perhaps we can look at the "generation" number?
<nessita> alecu: perhaps. verterok. can we? (we need to confirm semantics)
<verterok> nessita: the generation num is sent by the server
<verterok> nessita: how do you will know something about the gen num?
<nessita> verterok: can that indicates if the file/folder is new or not?
<alecu> verterok, does it start at 0 for each server?
<verterok> nessita: not at all
<alecu> verterok, does it start at 0 for each file?
<verterok> alecu: nope
<nessita> verterok: so, with AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED, can we check the server_hash in out own listener to decide if it's new or not?
<nessita> verterok: ping?
<alecu> nessita, look at signal_event_with_hash in sync.py
<alecu> nessita, def build_hash_eq(...)
<alecu> it seems to be using a two letter code, made up from the first letters of "True" and "False"
<nessita> alecu: that's for the spreadsheet, not sure of that's being sent in this event? I'll try a IRL event
<nessita> alecu: I'm getting:
<nessita> 2010-11-24 12:37:16,528 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: AQ_DOWNLOAD_STARTED, args:(), kw:{'share_id': '', 'node_id': 'f324de5b-259c-43d9-96ff-394cc8aacc44', 'server_hash': 'sha1:c00a437101275f3aa9b762643dc84e584a521972'}
<nessita> (file created on server being synched locally)
<alecu> nice
<nessita> 2010-11-24 12:37:36,567 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED, args:('', 'f324de5b-259c-43d9-96ff-394cc8aacc44', 'sha1:c00a437101275f3aa9b762643dc84e584a521972'), kw:{}
<nessita> the server hash is not empty
<alecu> nessita, what about uploads?
<nessita> let's try the other way around
<verterok> nessita: no, to check the hash you need to do it in AQ
<nessita> verterok: that's becasue AQ sets the new server hash?
<verterok> nessita: no, because AQ has the hash
<nessita> verterok: so, you're saying that the server hash sent in the event is not the server hash? :-)
<verterok> nessita: it's the new hash
<nessita> alecu: 2010-11-24 12:41:01,206 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: AQ_UPLOAD_STARTED, args:(), kw:{'share_id': '', 'hash': 'sha1:7287a592845c932df0154bcf6f2e2c1fb012c7d6', 'node_id': 'f278f66c-0b3e-4491-afa7-9cf7c0baf84e'}
<verterok> nessita: AQ has the previous hash
<nessita> verterok: ah. Can we send both in the event, and we minimize the modifications to syncdaemon?
<alecu> nessita, I would go for the "no mods to syncdaemon" route.
<nessita> alecu: yeah but we can t decide if the file is new without that modification (or without listening to 2 events)
<nessita> alecu: you say we settle with 2 events?
<alecu> nessita, yeah
<alecu> the only problem I see with that is sometimes logging a modify when we should have logged a create.
<alecu> but it's not so grave.
<nessita> alecu: ok, let's put this (modifying syncdaemon) on hold and assume we're using 2 events. Let's move on to the next event
<alecu> "File was created on the server, syncdaemon creating locally"
<nessita> that is a download, isn't it?
<alecu> right.
<nessita> alecu: so this is the case we just discussed?
<alecu> nessita, no: we were discussing uploads
<nessita> upload finished:
<nessita> 2010-11-24 12:45:45,310 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: AQ_UPLOAD_FINISHED, args:(), kw:{'node_id': 'f278f66c-0b3e-4491-afa7-9cf7c0baf84e', 'hash': 'sha1:7287a592845c932df0154bcf6f2e2c1fb012c7d6', 'new_generation': 318L, 'share_id': ''}
<nessita> alecu: the nanny was for downloads...
<alecu> nessita, right
<alecu> so, the nanny generates AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED
<alecu> how do we know if it was a new download?
<alecu> hmm
<alecu> how do we know if it was a new file?
<verterok> nessita: sorry, yes...maybe we need to talk with facundobatista about it
<nessita> verterok: ok
<facundobatista> nessita, lo qué?
<nessita> alecu: plugging in headset for weekly call, get back to you in a minute
<verterok> alecu: currently you can
<verterok> alecu: you need to change syncdaemon or keep track of AQ_FILE_NEW_OK events :/
<nessita> facundobatista: if I'm a listener to AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED, is there a way to know if the download was a newly created file in the server or was an update?
<alecu> verterok, AQ_FILE_NEW_OK means an empty file was created on the server, right?
<verterok> yes
<alecu> verterok, I want to know if an empty file was created locally
<verterok> huh?
<facundobatista> nessita, 42
<verterok> alecu: what would that be?
<facundobatista> nessita, I mean, you don't understand the question :)
<verterok> alecu: the file is created when it's downloaded
<alecu> verterok, that way I can know if a "download finished" is for a new file or not.
<nessita> facundobatista: I've asked you a yes/no question, you can't answer 42
<nessita> :-)
<facundobatista> nessita, you never download created files, so it always an update
<alecu> nessita, facundobatista: wait
<facundobatista> nessita, sometimes it's an update from non-content, other is an update from old-content
 * facundobatista es pera
<verterok> alecu: SD knows about new files during delta processing, but only the metadata is created
<verterok> alecu: then we start downloading it
<nessita> facundobatista: we're abstracting us from the fact that creation and upload are split
<alecu> facundobatista, nessita: we need to know if a file I've just downloaded from the server existed locally or not.
<verterok> alecu: there are no empty files waiting for content on the client
<facundobatista> alecu, what do you mean with "existed locally"?
<alecu> verterok, guessed so. I was trying to make an analogy with the upload steps.
<alecu> facundobatista, if the file existed before downloading it. If it was created by syncdaemon or modified by syncdaemon.
<facundobatista> alecu, existed in the syncdaemon metadata? or in the user disk? with "was created by syncdaemon or modified by syncdaemon" you are *excluding* that the user created it?
 * facundobatista still doesn't understand
<nessita> facundobatista: created by syncdaemon would be the user created it
<nessita> facundobatista: did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Specs/ZeitgeistIntegration/EventsSpec?
<facundobatista> nessita, no, I didn't
<nessita> facundobatista: we need to track events to summarize them and show them to the user
<facundobatista> nessita, if the user created the file, syncdaemon did not
<nessita> facundobatista: so, from a user POV, we need to log "there is a new file on the server that we're synching locally"
<nessita> facundobatista: and "there is a new file locally that we will upload to the server"
<nessita> facundobatista: so, for the former we would listen to AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED, but we need to distinguish between:
<nessita> * syncdaemon downloaded a whole new file that was created somewhere else
<nessita> * syncdaemon downloaded an update to a file that is already in this machine
<facundobatista> nessita, for "there is a new file on the server that we're synching locally", we would need to issue a signal, we had SV_FILE_NEW, but it's not an event anymore
<facundobatista> "there is a new file on the server that we're synching locally" implies creation, not "downloadation"
<alecu> nessita, let's re-redact those paragraphs, so they refer to things done, like so:
<nessita> facundobatista: from the user POV, we want to track successful uploads/downloads
<facundobatista> nessita, you keep changing me the assertions -.-
<alecu> "there was a new file on the server that have just finished synching locally"
<nessita> facundobatista: so file creation with empty content is not a significant event
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<alecu> facundobatista, "a new file on the server" implies that the file did not exist on the local drive.
<facundobatista> alecu, we can not say that in an easy way
<alecu> facundobatista, can it be inferred by listening to a sequence of events?
<alecu> for instance:
<alecu> for uploads we can listen for AQ_FILE_NEW_OK followed by AQ_UPLOAD_FINISHED for the same (volume_id, node_id)
<facundobatista> alecu, what about "SV_FILE_NEW_OK" and "AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED"?
<alecu> what does "SV_FILE_NEW_OK" means?
<facundobatista> alecu, sorry, it's "SV_FILE_NEW", a new file from the server
<alecu> niiiice.
<alecu> facundobatista, so, let me get this straight.
<facundobatista> alecu, we don't currently have an event like that, we removed for generations, but we could add it back
<alecu> "SV_FILE_NEW" was removed for generations?
<facundobatista> alecu, I mean, we have the situation, we don't send an event to fly around
<alecu> facundobatista, ok, so it's not an event that an event listener can handle right now.
<facundobatista> alecu, exactly, it's trivial to add it, though
<nessita> facundobatista: does that event mean the file was already downloaded?
<alecu> facundobatista, so, what's exactly the situation when that event would happen?
<alecu> nessita, I understand it's similar to AQ_FILE_NEW_OK, but viceversa.
<nessita> alecu: yes, so not sure of that is what we need
<alecu> facundobatista, I understand it means that a new file showed up on the server that does not exist on the client.
<facundobatista> nessita, no, it means that there's a new file in the server
<facundobatista> it doesn't even implies that it was created locally by syncdaemon!!! the user may just added it to the disk, also
<facundobatista> alecu, it means that a new file showed up on the server that didn't exist in the client when the client asked for a GetDelta
<nessita> facundobatista: so, after a (recently removed) SV_FILE_NEW we get a AQ_DOWNLOAD_STARTED and then a AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED
<alecu> facundobatista, that's very good enough.
<facundobatista> alecu, nessita, sorry about being such a PITA with the assertions, but it's tricky, and I don't want for you to get a bad idea of how it works or should work
<nessita> facundobatista: if we listen just to AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED, is there a way of knowing if the file was a new adding or was a modification to an existent file?
<facundobatista> nessita, no, AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED means just the file finished downloading, it could be new or old
<alecu> facundobatista, so, a SV_FILE_NEW followed by AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED for the same (volume_id, node_id) would mean that a file did not exist when  the client asked for a GetDelta
<alecu> that's the event we want to log.
<facundobatista> alecu, but
<alecu> there's always a but.
<facundobatista> alecu, you could have a file that did not exist when the client asked for a GetDelta, and it could generate a SV_FILE_NEW but NOT a AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED
<facundobatista> alecu, there's always a butt
<alecu> facundobatista, people would't finish otherwise.
<facundobatista> je
<alecu> ok, so we'll store the SV_FILE_NEW (and the AQ_FILE_NEW_OK) with an expiry time.
<alecu> (store in memory, waiting for the corresponding AQ_(UP|DOWN)LOAD_FINISHED)
<alecu> nice.
<facundobatista> alecu, what about new dirs?
<alecu> facundobatista, what about them?
<facundobatista> alecu, you'd need to listen SV_DIR_NEW
<alecu> facundobatista, verterok, nessita: would you mind if we keep talking about this in 1:30h, or so? We have a meeting in 15' and I want to grab a sandwich.
<facundobatista> ok
<nessita> alecu: ok
<alecu> facundobatista, oh, so I need to add that event back as well. good point.
<alecu> ok, ttly.
<alecu> ttyl
<facundobatista> je
<diverse_izzue> honk
<nessita> alecu_, alecu: you let us know when we restart zg analysis?
<nessita> alecu_, alecu: question about txsecrets on ussoc: we're using BUS_NAME = "org.gnome.keyring". If we (or someone else) want to switch to use kwallet, how we need to modify our code?
<nessita> shall we make that a dbus parameter?
<nessita> alecu: ping?
<alecu> nessita, pong.
<nessita> I said before: alecu: you let us know when we restart zg analysis?
<nessita> and also:L
<nessita> alecu: question about txsecrets on ussoc: we're using BUS_NAME = "org.gnome.keyring". If we (or someone else) want to switch to use kwallet, how we need to modify our code?
<nessita> shall we make that a dbus parameter?
<alecu> nessita, don't know about that. I believe there must be an automatic way to query dbus for what bus implements a given object
<alecu> nessita, but I haven't gotten around to finding it yet.
<nessita> alecu: ok, for now this will be as is
<alecu> regarding zg:
<alecu> I'll be working on more zeitgeist awesomeness by joining the syncdaemon sprint next week.
<alecu> nessita, so during this week I'll focus on adding all the events that map 1:1 to SD events
<nessita> ok then
<nessita> alecu: can you check out this trivialísimo branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-gnomekeyring-from-docs/+merge/41776
<alecu> facundobatista, verterok: I'll join you during the SD sprint next week, so I can poke you on SD -> ZG event conversion.
<alecu> nessita, absolutely.
<facundobatista> alecu, ok
<alecu> nessita, approved as trivial.
<alecu> nessita, oh, do we need two reviews anyway?
<nessita> alecu: apparently.
<alecu> even for trivial branches? BS :-)
<nessita> dobey: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-gnomekeyring-from-docs/+merge/41776 ?
<nessita> alecu: yes, not sure of can set a trivial flag to tarmac\
<nessita> s/of/if
<alecu> review: Approve (trivial)
<alecu> that *should* do it.
<dobey> no
<diverse_izzue> honk :-)
<nessita> diverse_izzue: hey there, what can we do for you?
<diverse_izzue> hi nessita
<nessita> diverse_izzue: hello
<diverse_izzue> so i had a udf which was misbehaving. it wasn't synching all files in it and so on, even though u1sdtool was claiming it's done and IDLE.
<diverse_izzue> i tried to remove said UDF, by clicking the checkbox in the nautilus bar
<diverse_izzue> U1 crashed in the process of removing the UDF, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/535985/. the UDF is now removed on the webspace one.ubuntu.com, but still shown as active locally when i execute u1sdtool --list-folders
<duanedesign> hello diverse_izzue
<diverse_izzue> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> diverse_izzue: when you run u1sdtool --list-folder does it say subscribed=True ?
<diverse_izzue> duanedesign, yes, it does
<nessita> diverse_izzue: you need to refresh your volumes locally. This is a know bug. To do so:
<nessita> u1sdtool --refresh-volumes
<diverse_izzue> nessita, done, should i see an immediate effect after executing that?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: after syncdaemon reaching IDLE, yes
<nessita> diverse_izzue: let me know how this goes
<duanedesign> nessita: what is the known bug? THe volumes not refreshing after removing a UDF from nautilus?
<diverse_izzue> nessita, it sais IDLE, but --list-folders still lists the udf which i cannot see online
<nessita> duanedesign: the volumes not refreshing all the time, this includes shares
<duanedesign> nessita: okies, thanks :)
<nessita> diverse_izzue: can you please paste the output od u1sdtool -s and u1sdtool --list-folders ?
<nessita> duanedesign: you're welcome, I'm looking for the bug #
<diverse_izzue> nessita, there you go, http://paste.ubuntu.com/536014/. the ~/NBI folder is the one making trouble
<nessita> looking
<nessita> facundobatista: can you assist me with a chicharra issue?
<diverse_izzue> chicharra?
<facundobatista> nessita, yes, what happens?
<facundobatista> diverse_izzue, it's the codename of part of the project
<nessita> facundobatista: diverse_izzue has deleted and UDF and he says is no longer in the web ui. u1sdtool keeps listing it, even after a refresh-folder call
<nessita> facundobatista: udf is /home/hunzikea/NBI in http://paste.ubuntu.com/536014/
<facundobatista> diverse_izzue, how did you delete de UDF?
<diverse_izzue> facundobatista, via nautilus ui
<nessita> diverse_izzue: just to be sure, you deleted the folder?
<facundobatista> diverse_izzue, you are in Lucid? Maverick?
<diverse_izzue> facundobatista, i should say that u1 crashed in the process of removing the udf, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/535985/. also, the udf was messy to beging with (=not synching right)
<nessita> diverse_izzue: deleted with the 'del' key, I mean?
<diverse_izzue> nessita, no, i unchecked the checkbox in that U1 bar that nautilus shows in folders
<diverse_izzue> facundobatista, maverick
<nessita> diverse_izzue: unckecking will not delete the UDF but unsubscribe from it
<nessita> diverse_izzue: how did you delete it from the web ui?
<diverse_izzue> nessita, i didn't.
<nessita> diverse_izzue: so, what does it mean that "the udf is gone in the web ui"?
<facundobatista> diverse_izzue, nessita: I don't see any checkbox in my nautilus :|
<diverse_izzue> nessita, it means that on https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ i cannot see that folder listed under "my synced folders"
<nessita> facundobatista: do you have ubuntuone-client-gnome installed?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: can you please share with me a screenshot of that web page?
<nessita> facundobatista: is SD running?
<facundobatista> ubuntuone-client-gnome:
<facundobatista>   Instalados: 1.5.0+r749~maverick1
<facundobatista> nessita, running, connected and idle
<diverse_izzue> nessita, will do
<nessita> facundobatista: where are you looking for a checkbox?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: thanks
<facundobatista> nessita, I see the checkbox that says that the folder is synchronized ok
<nessita> facundobatista: right, diverse_izzue says he unchecked that
<facundobatista> nessita, I'm looking for it in the folder drawing
<nessita> facundobatista: no no, in the ribbon
<facundobatista> nessita, ribbon?
<nessita> facundobatista: 0.0
<nessita> facundobatista: the banner at the top of special folders, such as Documents or an UDF
<diverse_izzue> nessita, http://ubuntuone.com/p/QfJ/
<facundobatista> ahhhhhhhh, ok
<nessita> diverse_izzue: interesting! can I please have your logs from syncdaemon?
<nessita> facundobatista: look, an UDF that is not listed in the web ui it is listed on syncdaemon
<nessita> facundobatista: how can we debug further?
<facundobatista> nessita, the logs, the server rescan part, there it details what ListShares answer
<nessita> duanedesign: reference bug for the volumes not refreshing: bug #671913
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 671913 in ubuntuone-servers (and 1 other project) "Multiple instances of a single UDF in a local machine (or, deleted UDFs were not cleaned up) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671913
<duanedesign> nessita: oh cool. Great I will add it to my 'cheatsheet' of bugs :)
<diverse_izzue> facundobatista, nessita, is it best to restart u1 daemon to get the right part of the log?
<facundobatista> diverse_izzue, yes, but please set them in DEBUG first
<diverse_izzue> facundobatista, how do i set to debug?
<nessita> duanedesign: awesome!
<facundobatista> nessita, I unchecked the folder through the "ribbon" and I don't see the UDF listed in --list-folders
<facundobatista> nessita, are you sure it unsubscribes it?
<facundobatista> nessita, no, it runs a DeleteVolume
<nessita> facundobatista: it does?!?!?!
<facundobatista> nessita, it does
<nessita> facundobatista: ok, #nessitafail then
<facundobatista> nessita, diverse_izzue: so, it's ok removed in the web ui, the issue is why it keeps listing it in the client
<nessita> facundobatista: anyways, using this new info, and using the first error diverse_izzue pasted (http://paste.ubuntu.com/535985/)
<facundobatista> nessita, diverse_izzue, as it had issues *before*, maybe there was something broken before the volume deletion, so it may not be a problem there
<nessita> facundobatista: seems like SD has dirty metadata
<facundobatista> nessita, diverse_izzue, the real issue now is to remove the UDF there
<facundobatista> I mean, fix the metadata
<facundobatista> however, I'd love to see what the client says when restarting in debug mode
<facundobatista> diverse_izzue, add the following lines to your $HOME/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf (create it if not there)
<facundobatista> [logging]
<facundobatista> level = DEBUG
<facundobatista> nessita, note that in the pastebin you copied here, there is an error when handling AQ_DELETE_VOLUME_OK, so clearly the volume was deleted
<nessita> facundobatista: true
<diverse_izzue> facundobatista, the log: http://ubuntuone.com/p/QfP/
<facundobatista> diverse_izzue, what u1sdtool --list-folders tell you now?
<diverse_izzue> facundobatista, same as before
<diverse_izzue> nbi is still listed and subscribed
<facundobatista> diverse_izzue, awesome!
<facundobatista> verterok, ping
<verterok> facundobatista: pong
<diverse_izzue> facundobatista, awesome?!? :-)
<verterok> facundobatista: what's the problem?
<verterok> facundobatista: I got disconnected and don't have the backlog
<facundobatista> verterok, diverse_izzue removed a volume, but it got an error while handling the AQ_DELETE_VOLUME_OK (he claims that the volume had issues from before, and we fixed a couple of bugs around there), but so far so good
<facundobatista> verterok, so diverse_izzue restarted the client: http://ubuntuone.com/p/QfP/
<facundobatista> verterok, see that that folder seems to not be there (the path for it is /home/hunzikea/NBI)
<facundobatista> verterok, and in the logs, we can even read:
<facundobatista> 2010-11-24 20:53:13,956 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.VM - DEBUG - Share (id: 72ceeb1a-246c-4a7b-b16c-237cf496a8c2) deleted.
<facundobatista> 2010-11-24 20:53:13,956 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.VM - WARNING - Got a share deleted notification ('72ceeb1a-246c-4a7b-b16c-237cf496a8c2'), but don't have the share
<verterok> facundobatista: that's for a share...not a UDF
<facundobatista> verterok, *however*, if diverse_izzue does --list-folder, he sees the folder there :| "nbi is still listed and subscribed"
<verterok> facundobatista: k, I think this is bug #674092
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 674092 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Deleting UDF on one computer does not delete it from others. (affects: 1) (heat: 320)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674092
<verterok> facundobatista: --refresh-volumes should fix the issue
<verterok> diverse_izzue: ^
<verterok> hi, btw :)
<diverse_izzue> hi verterok
<diverse_izzue> verterok, we tried the refresh-volumes thing already, no effect
<diverse_izzue> verterok, should i repeat now that DEBUG is enabled, and see what it says in the log?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: yes, please
<diverse_izzue> aha! a crash
<diverse_izzue> will paste log
<diverse_izzue> verterok, http://ubuntuone.com/p/QfP/
<diverse_izzue> or not, wait
<nhaines> I would like to get ahold of the Ubuntu One beta client for Windows a bit earlier than usual because I am writing a print article on Ubuntu One.  So if this is possible, please let me know.  :)  honk
<facundobatista> mandel, ^
<diverse_izzue> facundobatista, verterok, there we go: http://ubuntuone.com/p/QfW/
<verterok> diverse_izzue: ok, looks like a problem with the metadata
<duanedesign> nhaines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Windows
<verterok> diverse_izzue: can I use/attach your logs in a bug?
<duanedesign> nhaines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Windows <-- and how to setup
<diverse_izzue> verterok, i guess so
<verterok> diverse_izzue: k
<nhaines> duanedesign: thanks, I signed up last week, but have not received a reply, and this week I was approached to do an article On Ubuntu One.
<nhaines> But the tutorial is very useful.
<verterok> diverse_izzue: so, in order to fix this, we need to mess with the metadata, I can give you a script to fix it...if you will be around for 10-15min
<diverse_izzue> verterok, i will be
<diverse_izzue> verterok, can you explain in two lines what's going on/wrong?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: I can try :)
<verterok> diverse_izzue: we have two sets of metadata, one for volumes (shares, UDFs) and one for the nodes (files, directories) that includes the root of each volume (share or UDF)
<verterok> diverse_izzue: your client is missing the metadata for the root of the UDF, and when it tries to delete it...it fails
<duanedesign> nhaines: ahhh, i see. yeah mandel can maybe help you with that.
<nhaines> duanedesign: thanks.  :)
<duanedesign> nhaines: [m]andels blog might be of interest if you are writing an article. http://www.themacaque.com/?paged=2
<verterok> diverse_izzue: could you run a script to dump the metadata, before trying to fix it? :)
<nhaines> duanedesign: Oh wow, I had never seen his blog.  I'll check that out!  I'm not sure the article will be much improved but it looks like the techy stuff I love to read about at least.  :)
<diverse_izzue> verterok, of course
<verterok> diverse_izzue: the script is: http://pastebin.com/S3rti6s8
<verterok> diverse_izzue: save it as: dump_metadata.py, and execute it: python dump_metadata.py > sd_metadata_dump.txt
<diverse_izzue> verterok, shouldn't you use U1 yourself? :-)
<verterok> diverse_izzue: heh, pastebinit is my muscle memory :p
<duanedesign> nhaines: i posted the link to the second page(because it had most the windows client stuff). He also has some newer posts that are good as well.
<diverse_izzue> verterok, like a mercedes dealer who drives a toyota :-)
<diverse_izzue> anyway, here's the dump: http://ubuntuone.com/p/Qff/
<verterok> :)
<verterok> diverse_izzue: something very wrong is going on with this metadata...I'ld like to wait for facundobatista and discuss how to fix it without breaking anything :)
<diverse_izzue> verterok, ok, i'll be around for at least two hours
<verterok> diverse_izzue: basically, there is a directory named: '' in the metadata...which I think it's impossible to create
<karni> verterok: will you be on-line tomorrow, too? I'd like to catch you and ask about an issue with IConnector (that's probably me doing something wrong). I'm learning for a test tomorrow.
<karni> *test that's tomorrow
<verterok> karni: sure
<karni> verterok: ok then. I'll probably try to catch you tomorrow :) have a great afternoon
<verterok> karni: :) you too
<karni> thank you :)
<facundobatista> verterok, wtf? a '' dir??
<facundobatista> wow
<verterok> exactly
<facundobatista> verterok, what about removing that node from the fileshelf? 2ca22cf5-934b-4d10-b386-1c09c56f7856
<verterok> facundobatista: that should be ok, but deleteing the UDF will still fail
<verterok> facundobatista: the udf should be unsubscribed...local rescan does that when it can't find the root
<facundobatista> quizás se está pisando algo mal, porque >>> os.path.join("/home/foo", "")
<facundobatista> '/home/foo/'
<facundobatista> y eso quizás nos rompe cosas
<facundobatista> damn
<facundobatista> maybe it's stepping badly into itsledf
<facundobatista> *itself
<facundobatista> because of that "" dir
<nessita> facundobatista: english?
<nessita> ah!
<verterok> diverse_izzue: hi, would you mind to try something? :)
<diverse_izzue> verterok, maybe :-D
<verterok> :)
<verterok> diverse_izzue: quit syncdaemon, u1sdtool -q
<diverse_izzue> done
<verterok> diverse_izzue: then execute: find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon -type f -name 2ca22cf5-934b-4d10-b386-1c09c56f7856*
<verterok> diverse_izzue: it should return at most 2 files
<diverse_izzue> it returns 1 file
<verterok> diverse_izzue: ok
<verterok> diverse_izzue: please execute: find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon -type f -name 2ca22cf5-934b-4d10-b386-1c09c56f7856* | xargs rm
<verterok> :)
<diverse_izzue> file is gone
<verterok> diverse_izzue: and then start syncdaemon again, u1sdtool --start
<verterok> diverse_izzue: please check if there is an error in the logs :)
<diverse_izzue> verterok, the log is 2500 lines long...
<diverse_izzue> what am i looking for?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: grep ERROR <log file>
<verterok> :)
<verterok> diverse_izzue: or pastebin/share the file and I can check
<diverse_izzue> no error
<verterok> diverse_izzue: please, connect the client, u1sdtool -c
<verterok> diverse_izzue: and then execute: u1sdtool --list-folders
<verterok> is the UDF still there?
<diverse_izzue> verterok, yes, still there
<diverse_izzue> i had one warning in the log
<verterok> diverse_izzue: please pastebin the log file
<diverse_izzue> verterok, is there a way to pastebin from command line?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com <path to file>
<verterok> diverse_izzue: probably you will need to install pastebinit
<diverse_izzue> verterok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/536058/
<verterok> k, thanks
<dobey> verterok: yo
<dobey> verterok: commit message please :)
<verterok> diverse_izzue: hi, I'm back
<verterok> diverse_izzue: so, the udf is still listed using --list-folders?
<verterok> right?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: try running: u1sdtool --refresh-volumes
<verterok> diverse_izzue: and pastebin the logs please
<diverse_izzue> verterok, aha! now it's gone
<diverse_izzue> refresh-volumes helped
<verterok> yes,the fix for the bug  about running refresh-volumes to cleanup dead UDF is already proposed for merge in trunk and stable-1-4 (lucid)
<verterok> diverse_izzue: no idea about what caused the metadata issue
<verterok> will try to replicate it locally
<diverse_izzue> verterok, thanks for the help. if it happens again i will let you know, then maybe we can reproduce
<diverse_izzue> verterok, so now it should be safe to enable said folder again?
<verterok> sure, thanks a lot!
<verterok> diverse_izzue: yes
<diverse_izzue> verterok, will try
<verterok> k, let me knows if there is any problem
<duanedesign> verterok: (reading scrollbaack) when you say two sets of metadata, is that the difference between ~/.local/shares/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm and fsm
<verterok> duanedesign: yes, fsm (FileSystemManager) and vm (VolumeManager)
<duanedesign> ahhh, volume manager :)
#ubuntuone 2010-11-25
<mandel> nhaines, ping
<mahen> hi !
<mahen> hi rye
<rye> mahen, hi!
<diverse_izzue> verterok, are you awake? :-)
<diverse_izzue> apparently not :-) honk!
<rye> diverse_izzue, hi
<diverse_izzue> hi rye! i'm sorry, but i'm back :-/
<rye> diverse_izzue, i will need some bits of context :)
<diverse_izzue> i had an issue we looked at with facundobatista and verterok yesterday
<diverse_izzue> they are american time zone?
<rye> diverse_izzue, yup
<diverse_izzue> rye, if i update you, can we look at it?
<rye> diverse_izzue, yes, however i need to do some bank-related stuff during next 30 minutes so i will be away
<diverse_izzue> rye, then do that first. i have stuff to work on as well. when are the south american usually showing up?
<rye> diverse_izzue, facundo should be here in 2 hours
<diverse_izzue> rye, then i best wait for him, will be most time saving for all of us i think
<psypher246> hi all
<psypher246> honk\
<psypher246> honk
<facundobatista> Hola psypher246
<psypher246> facundobatista: hello! if i log a bug and mark it as privtae do i actually have to come here and let someone know b4 it's gets picked up?
<facundobatista> psypher246, don't know exactly how private bugs work
<facundobatista> psypher246, I guess the project team could see people's private bugs, otherwise they would be useless
<psypher246> thats what i thought
<psypher246> cos i;ve had no response for over a week on a stability bug for the latest u1
<psypher246> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/673368
<ubot4`> psypher246: Error: Bug #673368 is private.
<facundobatista> je
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<duanedesign> psypher246: yeah that is kninda the trafe off with private bugs. Not as many people can see the bug so you have less people who can triage it.
<duanedesign> trade off*
<psypher246> duanedesign: so I have to let you guys know if i makeit private?
<duanedesign> psypher246: ideally you should not have to. But if it is an issue that is preventing you form using the software/service definetly you can come here to get more immediate help.
<facundobatista> psypher246, your problem is ubuntuone stability or at-login startup?
<psypher246> ok, well it's not stopping me completely, it just deosnt;/ run as stable as it was before i installed the latest version via PPA, doesn't co9nnect automatically onstartup sometimes or requires a reboot to get connected
<facundobatista> psypher246, we should talk about that stability issue, startup connection depends of your configuration, and you should never reboot to get it connected; however, they are *three different* issues, and we should separate them
<psypher246> facundobatista: ok
<psypher246> the startup thing worked fine before the upgrade
<psypher246> but traffic shaping was not working so i had to upgrade to fix it
<facundobatista> psypher246, ok
<facundobatista> psypher246, so, you don't have any current problem? the bug can be closed?
<psypher246> no currently those are my problems
<psypher246> since upgrading, shaping workes, but it broke auto startup and made it unstable
<facundobatista> psypher246, ok, let's talk about auto startup
<psypher246> ok
<facundobatista> psypher246, you login to your computer, syncdaemon starts and doesn't connect, or does not start at all?
<psypher246> I think syncdaemon starts, but when you look at the client it either says connecting or service not started (or solmething like that)
<alecu> hi all
<psypher246> then i have to click connect, and then it starts sycning or going through metadata
<larsemil> whats the status on the android storage app?
<facundobatista> psypher246, ok, we should know more specifically if it says connecting or what, for further debugging; how are you looking at the client?
<psypher246> i am using the indicator applet mostly
<psypher246> the logs i posted is before i click conect
<mandel> Chipaca, vds do we have an standup 2day?
<duanedesign> larsemil: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1
<duanedesign> karni: 6^
<larsemil> duanedesign: whoa! thanks!
<facundobatista> psypher246, all the logs I checked in your bug end with "Not User With Network", which means that you still didn't tell the client to connect
<psypher246> so what makes the client sometimes connect on it's own but mostly not?
<larsemil> duanedesign: alltough maintenance so i cant check it out. :D
<alecu> mandel, I think we do, 30 minutes from now.
<facundobatista> psypher246, is it connecting automatically at some point? it should never connect automatically IIRC
<Chipaca> mandel: yes, of course
<psypher246> it used to start up automatically no problem
<facundobatista> psypher246, in the bug you say "never connected"
<psypher246> and no, it doesn't connect at all, i can leave it all day and it womn't connect
<mandel> alecu, Chipaca, I was just wondering since I did not know hoe many were on holidays
<Chipaca> facundobatista: it should start and connect automatically unless it's not selected in starup applications
<facundobatista> Chipaca, so, if it starts automatically, it should connect automatically?
<psypher246> yes and sometimes no matrer how many tiems you say connect or disconnect and reconnect, or restart or kill all the processes and start up again, it just won't connect, then i reboot and it connects by itself on starup
<Chipaca> facundobatista: yes. there is a bug that got fixed :)
<Chipaca> facundobatista: about it not connecting when started automatically
<psypher246> when was that fixed?
<Chipaca> psypher246: how many files do you have?
<facundobatista> Chipaca, do you have the bug number?
<Chipaca> rye: what's the bug number of your famous "oops i committed this fix without an actual review"? :)
<rye> Chipaca, bug #651237 - I have it in my "Hall of fame"
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 651237 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "ubuntuone-launch fails to start syncdaemon if dbus call times out (affects: 3) (heat: 70)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651237
<Chipaca> psypher246: facundobatista: rolled out in 1.4.5-0ubuntu1
<Chipaca> psypher246: nevertheless, syncdaemon should *eventually* accept your connect request. Are you willing to help us debug this?
<psypher246> yeah sure
<facundobatista> psypher246, so, you have the client in that "not connected state"?
<psypher246> today was one of those days where it connected it self and started going thorugh metadata
<psypher246> i would hav e to reboot to see
<facundobatista> psypher246, you can just disconnect it
<psypher246> yeah but mostly then it works, but i will try
<facundobatista> psypher246, in your bug, any of the attached logs was not connected, and you told it to connect?
<Chipaca> rye: how do you dump the cache? something about a 3 into some proc file somewhere :)
<psypher246> yeah after i8 pulled the logs, cos then it works, wanted to showe the state before have gin to manually connect
<rye> Chipaca, sudo sysctl vm.drop_caches=3
<Chipaca> psypher246: after you quit syncdaemon, purge the disk cache like that ^
<Chipaca> psypher246: that should increase your chances of repeating post-reboot behavior
<psypher246> ok currently, it's the the disconnected state cos it's still running through several thousand files
<psypher246> so whats the best way to stop it now?
<facundobatista> psypher246, to fully stop it? u1sdtool -q
<psypher246> done
<psypher246> indicator applet says service not running
<psypher246> cleared cache
<psypher246> should i connect now?
<facundobatista> psypher246, you should start the client first
<psypher246> started
<facundobatista> psypher246, what answers u1sdtool -s
<facundobatista> ?
<psypher246> u1sdtool -s
<psypher246> Oops, an error ocurred:
<psypher246> Traceback (most recent call last):
<psypher246> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon timed out
<Chipaca> psypher246: yeah, that's the source of many headaches
<Chipaca> psypher246: but it's not as bad as it sounds; it's merely that syncdaemon is busy during startup and can't get to answer dbus in time
<Chipaca> psypher246: wait a while and try again, and at some point it should start answering (unless file sync has been disabled)
<psypher246> no it's enabled
<facundobatista> Chipaca, I filed a bug about giving a better message there
<psypher246> u1sdtool -s
<psypher246> State: READY
<psypher246>     connection: Not User With Network
<psypher246>     description: ready to connect
<psypher246>     is_connected: False
<psypher246>     is_error: False
<psypher246>     is_online: False
<psypher246>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<psypher246> goign through metadata now
<facundobatista> psypher246, there, "Not User" means that you didn't tell to connect
<facundobatista> psypher246, actually is in "READY", so it's not doing anything
<facundobatista> psypher246, it's ready to connect and go wild moving little funny bits all around
<facundobatista> psypher246, so, do "u1sdtool -c"
<facundobatista> (it will tell it to connect)
<psypher246> u1sdtool -s
<psypher246> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<psypher246>     connection: With User With Network
<psypher246>     description: processing queues
<psypher246>     is_connected: True
<psypher246>     is_error: False
<psypher246>     is_online: True
<psypher246>     queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<facundobatista> psypher246, perfect, all fine, then
<psypher246> best i can do is when it happens again to come diredctly here
<facundobatista> psypher246, everything works correctly, or you find something strange?
<psypher246> no it all works, like i said it's not allthe time
<psypher246> thats whats strange
<facundobatista> psypher246, you will be welcomed! what should we do with the bug?
<psypher246> pls keep open
<psypher246> this issue is intermittent
<mandel> Chipaca, vds alecu, stand up?
<Chipaca> heh, shortest standup ever
<Chipaca> me
<facundobatista> psypher246, ok, marked it as incomplete, waiting for further input
<alecu> me
<vds> me
<mandel> me
<mandel> Chipaca, go
<psypher246> ok thanks
<Chipaca> skip me, still writing the status
<alecu> DONE: more discussion on how to map SyncDaemon events to ZG, bug #676090, working on a branch for this bug
<alecu> TODO: add suggestions to the spec, work on the branch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
 * alecu checks if the turkey is ready. vds, you're next.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 676090 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Define the U1 Zeigeist ontology types for all events (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676090
<vds> DONE: finished a branch to get rid of our implementation of commit and use the python-couchdb one, discussed and started a branch to fix #670700
<vds> TODO: again land the branch for #675551
<vds> BLOCKED: not at all
<vds> mandel: please
<mandel> DONE: remerge trunk for xdg move to platform. Implemented keyring for windows.
<mandel> TODO: Implement xdg on windows, implement find_port windows.
<mandel> BLOCKED: No, but I do not agree on W0511 from pylint blocking branches to land, TODO comments are not something that should block code.
 * mandel looks at Chipaca
<alecu> mandel, -1 on comments blocking landing
<Chipaca> DONE: so many things! off the top of my head: final talks re the replacement for Chipaca², talked with Chris Coulson re spidermonkey, some panic around msi signing, tried to build erlang packages (and failed), ... and i'm sure i'm missing stuff
<Chipaca> TODO: figure out what I'm missing to get my erlang packages building right. Continue talking with Chris re spidermonkey. Get word out re the CouchDB SRU intentions. Talk with people who won't be Chipaca². Worry about the MSI not getting signed. More stuff I'm sure.
<Chipaca> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> Chipaca, we have not heard about elmo, have we?
<Chipaca> mandel: correct
<mandel> Chipaca, you get elmo or I do
<mandel> ??
<Chipaca> mandel: depending on what you mean by "get"
<Chipaca> mandel: that might not be possible
<mandel> Chipaca, as in try to talk with him, cristian said he is i the office... well that there is a rumor of him being there
<duanedesign> rye: ping?
<rye> duanedesign, pong
<duanedesign> rye: hello
<duanedesign> rye: i am getting DBus.Error all the time. I even get it using u1sdtool --start
<rye> duanedesign, which Error?
<duanedesign> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<duanedesign> log gets stuck at
<duanedesign> 2010-11-25 08:01:45,588 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - INFO - loading updated metadata
<duanedesign> ubuntuone-client -  1.5.0-0ubuntu1
<rye> duanedesign, is ubuntuone-syncdaemon running?
<duanedesign> rye: yes
<rye> duanedesign, hm, is it trashing the hdd?
<duanedesign> rye:  no
<rye> duanedesign, we have some issues with death-on-startup during metadata loading phase, i am wondering whether this is something like this
<duanedesign> rye: sounds about right
<rye> duanedesign, ok, so after you start ubuntuone-syncdaemon via u1sdtool it dies, and no process is left running, right?
<duanedesign> rye: hmm, no it is there
<duanedesign> rye: ok. it seems to hve springed to life :)
<rye> :(
<duanedesign> i was just noticing it was not auto-connecting at startup...Ill keep an eye on it
<duanedesign> i am off to engage in thanksgiving festivities. o/
<karni> larsemil: i'm working on a brand new version of AU1, just so you know.
<karni> duanedesign: thanks for the heads up
<rye> karni, i can run AndroidU1 now :), me is really happy :)
<karni> rye: oh, you mean you got an android phone ^ ^?
<rye> karni, yes, i can't live with Symbian anymore
<karni> rye: that's so awesome. i'm coding some more goodies for AU1
<rye> karni, will get the sources and look what's where, since it is so awesome soon.
<karni> rye: I told aq and beuno that I now have so much to change (better UI, new backend with generations) that I'm basically writing that from scratch.
<karni> rye: but you are welcome to go for it :) it's (yet unofficially) lp:~ubuntuone-android-files
<karni> that branch has a neat setup script and ant build setup easy to use, thank's to CardinalFang
<gourgi> guys i have a problem debugging evolution. i'm using maverick and i accidentally removed the default Ubuntuone adddressbook. i created another and now i'm getting "Unable to open address book" .
<gourgi> the real problem is that from the debugging procedure i have to run '/usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.xx' ... but there us no such directory in 10.10. i'm confused so i honk !
<gourgi> $ ls /usr/lib/evolution
<gourgi> 2.28  2.30  camel-index-control-1.2  camel-lock-helper-1.2  e-addressbook-factory  e-calendar-factory
<rye> gourgi, hi, yes, the e-d-s was removed, now it is /usr/lib/evolution/e-addressbook-factory
<rye> gourgi, thanks for noticing it - will need to update the wiki
<gourgi> rye thanks:) update the freedesktop wiki too :)
<rye> gourgi, you may also want to look at ~/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.log.1 to see whether couchdb is being contacted at all
<gourgi> rye: thanks for the tip, it is contacted since 5 hours ago. something is definetely wrong here :|
<lalejand> Hi, does someone understand this error http://pastebin.com/3UHkW0SS ?
<gourgi> *it is not contacted*
<lalejand> it's in ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<lalejand> it's about contact syncing
<rye> lalejand, what version of desktopcouch are you running ?
<lalejand> where can I see thata ?
<lalejand> that
<lalejand> rye : where can I see that ?
<rye> lalejand, apt-cache policy desktopcouch
<lalejand> rye : 0.6.9b-0ubuntu1
<rye> lalejand, okay, this is weird. CardinalFang have you seen something like http://pastebin.com/3UHkW0SS  ?
 * rye is in nautilus plugin debugging mode so is a bit single-threaded.
<larsemil> karni: cool. from what i saw it looked fine. allthough i missed the "synced" folderrs
<gourgi> is it possible to access the couchdb database through ".local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html" but not from "dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort"   ???  please take a look at my debug http://pastebin.ca/2002167 honk!
<gourgi> i mean, i can see my futon contacts database from firefox! but evolution doesn't :(
<rye> CardinalFang, ping ^
<karni> larsemil: yup. that'll be in the new app :)
<larsemil> karni: cool!
<alecu> rye, CardinalFang must be away for Thanksgiving day.
<rye> gourgi, could you please tell the result of dpkg -S /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/desktopcouch/application/platform/linux/__init__.py ?
<vitall> good evening
<vitall> i have a problem with my ubuntu one
<vitall> i'm not able to add my computer,
<vitall> ubuntu 10.04
<vitall> even the laptop, ubuntu 10.10
<vitall> can someone help me ?
<karni> vitall: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Setup :)
<karni> vitall: it's very helpful
<vitall> the problem was i entered on the page n unregistered the computers
<vitall> so now i could not add again
<karni> vitall: what did you enter on the page?
<karni> vitall: you removed a computer in webUI?
<vitall> i read this tuto but i founded nothing
<vitall> yes
<karni> vitall: ok then. try Alt+F2 type: seahorse <Enter>
<karni> vitall: and find "Ubuntu One token" -- if its there
<vitall> right
<vitall> yes here
<vitall> delete it ?
<karni> verterok: yes, remove
<vitall> ok removed
<karni> verterok: ops, sorry
<karni> verterok: will get to you in a sec ;D
<vitall> lol
<vitall> now just sign again
<karni> vitall: in the Terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) killall ubuntu-sso-login
<karni> vitall: no, do that ^
<vitall> ok
<vitall> i got process not found
<karni> vitall: fine. now do: u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<karni> (paste it and <enter>)
<karni> vitall: tell me if you see a dialog pop up
<vitall> ok
<karni> vitall: how's that?
<vitall> lol
<karni> vitall: lol what :P?
<vitall> ok now is redirecting to the site
<vitall> sory
<karni> vitall: so it was on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Setup ;)
<vitall> now is rieh
<karni> vitall: I'm glad I could help
<karni> vitall: keep on rocking with U1
<vitall> thanks a lot
<karni> you are welcome
<nhaines> cparrino: greetings.  :)
<cparrino> nhaines - hello hello
<bobby_> need help i delete the panel one the bottom how do i get it back? when i minize stuff i don't know where it goes....
<karni> bobby_: please ask that at #ubuntu (I'd help, but I'm really busy and it's nearly midnight)
<karni> beuno: ping
<karni> verterok: seeing action_queue have ~2400 lines of code and implemenation of action/command probably another few hundread, I might stick to loose deferreds as in AndroidU1, and deferr implementation of queues for January
<karni> verterok: have a nice afternoon
<karni> beuno: I'll catch you next time.
 * karni is away
#ubuntuone 2010-11-26
<karni> #join landscape
<karni> ops
<CardinalFang> rye, I know of that problem.  It would happen if there's an error on the server on the first time the user tries to replicate anything.  This is fixed in trunk, but not released yet.  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/655267
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 655267 in desktopcouch "NameError sometimes in Ubuntu One replication (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Fix committed]
<duanedesign> morning all
<karni> morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> :)
 * karni enjoys coding android during classes xD
<duanedesign> hope my message was not too cryptic. 6^ is supposed to be 6 lines up :)
<karni> duanedesign: oh, that's interesting ;D all in all, you probably had in mind that AndroidU1 mention - I have that hilighted ^ ^ I talked to the guy, thanks :)
<duanedesign> karni: yep that was it.
<duanedesign> karni: i did not have a laptop when I was in college. :(
<duanedesign> Would of been a real help though
<karni> duanedesign: yes, I appreciate that I own one
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> karni: have you heard of 'TomDroid'
<duanedesign> syncs tomboy notes using U1. Read only though for now.
<karni> duanedesign: yes, but at that time (last holiday) it was not really usable. I mean.. you could 'sync' with your sdcard..
<karni> duanedesign: oh, so it already syncs with U1 ?
<duanedesign> karni: let me see i just saw an article in my RSS feeds
<duanedesign> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/tomdroid-on-your-android-phone-syncs-tomboy-notes-through-ubuntu-one/
<duanedesign> brb, breakfast time :)
<karni> if so, nice. however I expected a little faster project progress. TomDroid is kinda old aready, if I recall correctly
<karni> duanedesign: bon apetit
<karni> duanedesign: nice, thank for the link
<duanedesign> mandel: good day
<mandel> duanedesign, hello :)
<mandel> duanedesign, how are the holidays going?
<duanedesign> mandel: it was great.
<mandel> duanedesign, finished already?
<duanedesign> mandel: ate a lot of good food and spent some quality time with the family
<duanedesign> mandel: :) guess I still have Christmas coming
<mandel> duanedesign, yes, is amaxing how fast this year was, and is already over... well close :)
<duanedesign> mandel: this morning all the shopping diehards are lining up in front of the stores
<duanedesign> mandel: went to get some breakfast and the lines in front of the stores were several city blocks long
<duanedesign> and it is -3 C outside
<duanedesign> mandel: I think I have a deb ready to test :)
<mandel> duanedesign,oh, true is black friday! I would not mind buyinf some hardware :)
<duanedesign> mandel: yeah i thought about looking for some online deals
<mandel> duanedesign, cool, I'm on windows right now (ouch!) can you send it to me by mail and I'lltest in the afternoon?
<duanedesign> mandel: yep yep. In addition to the i18n I am curious what you think of the way you enter commands into the command list. I redid the format where it uses ? as a placeholder for user variables at command run time.
<mandel> duanedesign, cool, I'll use the app and will let you know, I'll also take a look at the code to see if there is anything you could do even better
<mandel> :)
<duanedesign> mandel: that would be huge
<duanedesign> thank you
<duanedesign> ill get the branch updated on LP
<mandel> cool
<karni> verterok: hi! two quick questions ;) is there difference between getDeltaFromScratch and getDelta(node, 0)? and, if the file is removed on the server, it's isLiving is set to false in the FileInfoDelta, correct?
<verterok> karni: let me check the code :)
<verterok> hi
<karni> verterok: take your time ^ ^
<karni> verterok: I know it's early morning for you
<verterok> heh, yes :)
<karni> like.. very early!
<verterok> karni: not so much, 9:30 :)
<verterok> karni: so, getDeltaFromScratch != getDelta(volumeId, 0)
<karni> aha ^ ^
<karni> oh
 * karni wonders
<verterok> karni: from scratch will return the current state of the server, like: all the live nodes in the volume
<karni> aha!
<verterok> karni: getDelta(volumeId, 0) will return the delta from generation 0 *if* the server has that generation
<karni> verterok: right! thank you =)
<karni> awesome
<verterok> karni: the server might not have generation=0 any more
<verterok> karni: in that case it will return a DeltaNotPossible error/message
<karni> verterok: I see, thank you !
<verterok> karni: regarding dead nodes, when a node is deleted in the server, the FileInfoDelta.live attribute is false
<karni> right, that's what I thought. I checked by testing that ;D
<alecu> hey all!
<karni> verterok: /me <3 delta/generations
<verterok> karni: :)
<verterok> karni: question :) are the u1-s-p tests enough to understand the monster? if not, what do you think it's missing?
<karni> verterok: certainly u1-java-sp was the hardest nut to crack during GSoC this holiday, but the example client implementations and tests make it consumable ^ ^
<karni> verterok: you did really great work
<verterok> karni: thanks :)
<karni> verterok: I'll let you know if I feel somethings missing -- I could help you document it a bit, so that it'd be easier to jumpstart for new developers.
<verterok> karni: but, what do you think will make it easier to use/consume? :)
<verterok> karni: yes, exactly my idea ;)
<karni> verterok: documentation (javadoc), definitely =)
<verterok> not only u1-java-sp, but also the python version...actually the protocol itself
<verterok> karni: :)
<karni> verterok: oh, that would be lovely
<verterok> aquarius: FWIW ^ :)
<karni> verterok: I must admit I never dug deep enough to find the .proto files, but the flesh must be freaking interesting
<verterok> karni: k, so..better javadocs for u1-java-sp, and probably some overiew of the protocol itself and the interactions with the server
<karni> verterok: man.. I wish I had that stuff before holidays xD
<karni> hahah
<verterok> jajaja
<mandel> Chipaca, vds, alecu stand up?
<vds> mandel: sure
<vds> me
<mandel> me
<vds> thisfred: ?
<mandel> CardinalFang, ?
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> chad and rodney are most likely off today
<mandel> ok, lets wait for alecu and Chipaca, if there are not here, we start
<mandel> we are 5 min late ;)
<mandel> ok, vds go
<thisfred> mandel I don't think Chipaca does this anymore
<vds> DONE: branch to fix #670700
<vds> TODO: still land the branch for #675551, check with thisfred about #670700
<vds> BLOCKED: not at all
<mandel> thisfred, :(
<alecu> me
<vds> mandel: please
<mandel> DONE: #681452 and looked at psyco to improve performance ol multithreading on windows
<mandel> TODO: elease fix to #681452 look at implementation to the rest of windows code for desktopcouch, finish mocker branch
<mandel> BLOCKED: No
 * mandel dances around thisfred, is his turn!
<thisfred> DONE: day off TODO: finish bug #670700 with vds BLOCKED: no
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 670700 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Migration from old style delete to new style delete ("trash") (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670700
<mandel> thisfred, vds sortest standup ever! hehe
<mandel> thisfred, vds any comments?
<vds> mandel: shortest was yesterday :)
<mandel> vds, yes, it was me an you hehe :P
<vds> :)
<mandel> lazy americans!
<mandel> vds, at one point we should move there, I was with the gys from landscape and they are all in europe, tat is much better
<mandel> vds, although the food... and I've heard terrible things about baltimore hehe
<vds> I'm a great cook :)
<thisfred> The food is actually pretty good
<thisfred> But yeah, maybe not move to Baltimore if you're of a sensitive disposition ;)
<vds> ahah :)
<alecu> DONE: worked on Zeitgeist for SyncDaemon, bug #674252
<alecu> TODO: catch up with expenses! keep churning in above bug.
<alecu> BLOCKED: how deep should I test syncdaemon events? and no reviews on: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/add-simple-zeitgeist/+merge/41667
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 674252 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to store events into zeitgeist (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674252
<mandel> alecu, hola!
<alecu> hola mandel!
<alecu> mandel, vds, thisfred: anybody remembers what days of the sprint in córdoba we had to pay for our own food?
<CardinalFang> mandel, thisfred, vds, if desktopcouch code doesn't land today, it doesn't go in the release.
<thisfred> alecu, I can see if I can find it in the expense thingy
<mandel> CardinalFang, ok, noted
<mandel> alecu, same here, I can look at the expenses thing
<thisfred> CardinalFang: understood!
<alecu> mandel, thisfred: thanks!
<vds> CardinalFang thisfred what do we do with python-couchdb?
<CardinalFang> vds, land your branch.  install python-couchdb from the PPA and make sure tests work.
<vds> CardinalFang: will do
<vds> can we make the point of what's left?
<CardinalFang> I pushed a few things to a new 1.1 milestone.  If it's not already committed and reviewed, then it's probably too late for 1.0.
<CardinalFang> test failures and merge conflicts should be our only obstacle to releasing 1.0.
<vds> CardinalFang: ok
<CardinalFang> mandel's new work, e.g., is too late.
<vds> thisfred: then we have a lot of things to do
<thisfred> vds, yep
<vds> both trash and re-merge the python-couchdb branch
<mandel> CardinalFang, ok, so my work on windows goes to 1.1?
<thisfred> vds, the remerge should be fairly easy
<thisfred> I saw 4 conflicts
<thisfred> vds, but the migration we cannot postpone to 1.1
<thisfred> vds, since the change is already there
<vds> thisfred: yes
<vds> so trash first
<mandel> CardinalFang, one queston, i here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/add_windows_keyring/+merge/41874 the only issues is the super, or did I use count() wrong?
<CardinalFang> mandel, no.  It's great.
<mandel> CardinalFang, ah ok :)
<vds> thisfred: lp:~vds/desktopcouch/migration_second_part
<vds> thisfred: I'm trying to find a way to test it, but I'm still not sure that's the right approach :(
<CardinalFang> https://edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+milestone/1.1
<CardinalFang> https://edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+milestone/1.0
<thisfred> vds, I'll have a look
<CardinalFang> Just a reminder:  mandel, you have 4 in-progress bugs that have to land OR be pushed to 1.1.   thisfred, 2.  vds, 2.  CardinalFang, 1.
<mandel> CardinalFang, yes, I'm on it right now
<mandel> sorry guys for the dealy, got ciught by windows...
<mandel> :(
<CardinalFang> I'm going to push mine to 1.1 now.  It involves a simple change  to   local_files.Configuration.__init__ and lazy init somehow, but I will have no reviewers.
<CardinalFang> Er, I'm looking at my "Confirmed", not "In Progress."
<thisfred> CardinalFang: reviewers don't have to be people from d-c
<thisfred> but yeah, there won't be many people around, today
<thisfred> good day for launchpad to be timing out. Or is that just for me?
<CardinalFang> I'm offline now.
<thisfred> later!
<CardinalFang> Laters. Have a nice weekend.  If you're around Sunday, I'll see you then.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I might check in to see what needs doing
<popey> What license is the Windows Ubuntu One client released under?
<alecu> popey, I believe it's GPLv3, but let's ask mandel_
<alecu> mandel ^
<popey> assuming http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/ubuntuone-windows-installer/trunk/files is the code?
<popey> i see no LICENSE or COPYING file
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/ubuntuone-windows-installer/trunk/annotate/head:/src/UbuntuOneClient/Program.cs implies LGPL
<mandel> popey, I must have user the wrong header in the ide... dammed!
<mandel> popey, it should be GPLv3, I'll file a bug to fix that
<popey> great, thanks.
<mandel> popey, done bug 681839
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 681839 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Wrong license headers are used. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681839
<popey> also, the very first time I open u1, it hits me with "there are updates available"
<popey> I haven't even connected this computer to u1 at this point
<mandel> popey, mmm are u using the official msi?
<popey> i got an email from joshuahoover
<popey> so I don't know what's official and what isnt
<mandel> popey, ok, le me sort that out for you
<popey> i have chosen "no" to update, and am continuing to setup u1
<mandel__> popey, I was plying with the rss of the update infrastructure and I screw it up
<mandel__> popey, say no and it will stop happening in a few minutes, sorry
<popey> heh
<danyR> mandel__: hey there. I'm too testing u1 windows.
<popey> thanks
<mandel__> danyR, then same as with popey say no to the update, it will be sorted out very soon
<danyR> mandel__: I've already updated, but it keeps asking me to update everytime i start the client
<popey> mandel__: a minor thing.. the one.ubuntu.com/dashboard site says "1.3GB Used (62.8%)", the windows client says "62% used"
<popey> would be nice for them to show the same. i.e. GB and percentage
<popey> would you like me to file a bug for that?
 * popey wonders if mandel missed what I said :)
 * popey files a bug :)
<mandel__> popey, yes, please do
<popey> np
<mandel__> popey, I'm probably rounding in the calculation, got to love casting to int :)
<popey> heh
<mandel__> popey, sorry, you got me cleaning the floor, dog pee in the house :P
<mandel__> danyR, yes, just say not, we are fixin it, sorry for that
<popey> bug 681843
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 681843 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Inconsistency between Windows client and website (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681843
<popey> ok, second bug, and this is going to be a killer I think :)
<popey> my client just says "Disconnected" at the top
<popey> and the menu says "Synced" but I see no files in "My Documents\Ubuntu One"
<danyR> mandel__: no problem, it's beta software. should I file a bug regarding too distracting notifications? A simpler notification system should be used, I think
<popey> I suspect this _might_ be because I am behind a corporate proxy server?
<danyR> popey: All worked flawlessly to me. The initial sync was pretty fast, in fact
<popey> danyR: are you behind a proxy?
<mandel__> danyR, yes please file it :)
<danyR> popey: no
<popey> danyR: I am :)
<mandel__> popey, could be the proxy, the code does not have proxy support, dammed!
<danyR> mandel__: yet another one, I don't use windows that often, but is the monochrome icon spec being widely used? Maybe u1 should have a monochrome icon too or is it unusual in windows?
<popey> :(
<mandel__> danyR, can you send me a pict? just to see what you mean
<mandel__> popey, we can get the logs to see if that is the issue, ok with that?
<mandel__> popey, if it is you can send a bug and wil put it as high priority
<mandel__> popey, should be the first one I do
<popey> bug 681848
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 681848 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "No syncing behind a proxy (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681848
<popey> :)
<mandel__> popey, did you add the logs?
<popey> uhm, no. what log do you need?
<mandel__> popey, do you know how to get to your appdata folder?
<popey> yes
<popey> client.log?
<mandel__> popey, yes
<mandel__> popey, is there a u1ync.log?
<popey> client.log is the only file in that directory
<mandel__> popey, ok, that should be enough
<mandel__> popey, add that one to the bug, which i'll set to private until we are sure there is no private data
<popey> I redacted my username
<popey> there is token in there
<popey> dunno how useful that is to someone
<popey> have set it private
<danyR> mandel__: I uploaded a .odt file to U1 from ubuntu. deleted on windows and now I've got ~$(...) odt file created by windows. is that just windows being dumbass with file encoding and naming?
<mandel_shit_netw> popey, sorry, my network is terrble
<mandel_shit_netw> popey, I've set the bug as private because there is private information in the logs
<popey> :)
 * popey tickles aquarius 
<danyR> mandel__: I uploaded a .odt file to U1 from ubuntu. deleted on windows and now I've got ~$(...) odt file created by windows. is that just windows being dumbass with file encoding and naming? (resending, just in case :)
<mandel_shit_netw> danyR, what is the full ~$ name?
<danyR> mandel_shit_netw: The file was called Love Story.odf
<danyR> odt*
<danyR> now I got ~$ve Story.odt
<mandel_shit_netw> danyR, uh? cute, that is some strange encoding issues
<mandel_shit_netw> danyR, try again to see what happens
<danyR> ok, wait a sec
<mandel_shit_netw> danyR, sure
<danyR> *me thinsk VBox seamless mode is awesome to do this side-by-side comparisons
<danyR> mandel_shit_netw: still about the icon in the systray: http://ubuntuone.com/p/Qvb/
<mandel_> danyR, which lang do you have the os in?
<mandel_> guys sorry for the network, this aint working properly
<danyR> mandel_: I've got the Windows in English, Ubuntu in Portuguese
<danyR> but I just tried again and all went smoothly
<danyR> no idea why it happened
<mandel_> danyR, ah, there we go, so I've tried to fix all the encoding things (I'm spanish) but windows does not have utf-8 so is kinds shit
<mandel_> danyR, about the logo, well, you are right yet on windows xp the monochrome sould look strange
<popey> it would :)
<mandel_> danyR, we can have a bug just for windows vista/7
<mandel_> popey, yes :)
<danyR> mandel_: I think just 7. vista has this ugly systray, it should use the same as xp
<mandel_> danyR, ok, I know how to fix that on 7 only, should be easy, lets file a bug !
<mandel_> :)
<danyR> mandel_: will do. fill that one and the one about the notifications. but first I have to wash the dishes :)
<mandel_> danyR, mno worries
<mandel_> danyR, popey I've got to go out, please file as many bugs as you want, I'll be fixing them asap
<mandel_> popey, danyR the update things should have been fixed
<popey> :)
 * popey hugs mandel_ 
<mandel_> :)
<danyR> mandel_: you there. while writing the report about notifications, other thing came to my mind: notifications use too technical terms. regular users doesn't know what metadata is. he justs wants to know wheter or not u1 is "Syncing..."
<Chipaca> popey: what kind of proxy is your proxy?
<Chipaca> popey: and, how does one go about detecting proxy settings on windows? :)
 * Chipaca ignoramous
<Chipaca> popey: the protocol does have support for proxies of some kind :)
<Chipaca> popey: but it's not hooked up; hooking it up to "just work" is *hard*
<danyR> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/681869
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 681869 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Current notification model is excessively disturbing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<karni> beuno: aquarius: i still have tons of work to do, but wanted to tell you that only action_queue's python source for U1 has ~2400 lines (plus few hundread more for universal/uniform command handling), so I'll use loose deferreds like I did in AU1, and leave that for improvements in January of Februrary. today I was (and will be still) working on meta sync, I really like the generations/delta support
<beuno> karni, loose defereds?
<karni> beuno: it means that we (theoretically) can't undo a pending operation, for instance a user creates a folder using android app
<karni> beuno: and immediately removes it. instead of invoking the two commands, we could invoke none
<beuno> karni, I see
<karni> beuno: but if I use loose deferreds, I'll fire the first one, and next, fire the second
<karni> so that it tells the server to remove the just-created folder
<karni> beuno: however, I plan to save pending operations, so that
<karni> beuno: user will be able to redownload what he didn't finish downloading the last time in case of a crash or some similar problem
<beuno> karni, cool, sounds good
<karni> right now I'm implementing meta sync (both for /Ubuntu One and UDFs, shares are similar, but leaving that for a little later)
<karni> beuno: but what I'm certainly happy about is clean and solid code (although I'm in a little rush, I don't want to overdo with pushing myself)
<beuno> karni, this sounds like awesome progress
<beuno> when do you think it'll be in a usable state again?
<karni> beuno: I was hoping to have it testable by the end of this month, but I might need a week or two more. certainly there'll be more GUI work, becase I'm fleshing all the guts out right now
<karni> beuno: I won't let you down guys, I'm doing my best
<beuno> karni, don't stress yourself, it'll be fine!
<karni> my visual perspective is weird.. I should leave my computer for 0.5 hour. i'll be back soon..
 * karni gets some rest
<beuno> karni, please get some rest, yes  :)
 * karni feels better ^ ^
<karni> verterok: what's getDelta.isFull() method?
<verterok> karni: a delta can be full or not
<karni> verterok: aha?
<karni> what it means that it's full?
<verterok> if isn't full, you need to request a new delta from the last revision you get from the previous call (I think)
<karni> aha
<verterok> karni: but I might be wrong
<verterok> facundobatista: ^ ?
<facundobatista> Hola karni
<karni> hi facundobatista :)
<facundobatista> karni, you're talking about storage protocol, right?
<karni> facundobatista: I was just asking verterok what's isFull() method in ... yes, correct
<verterok> facundobatista: detla.full attribute
<facundobatista> verterok, ahhhhh, ok
<facundobatista> didn't find isFull anywhere
<karni> verterok: thanks
<verterok> facundobatista: :) that's java camelcase-ish code
<karni> facundobatista: right, becaseu I'm talking about Java implementation ^ ^
<verterok> facundobatista: I can't remember what the client should do with an not-full delta
<karni> facundobatista: so, what's that magic :) if the delta is not full?
<verterok> facundobatista: request a new from the last generation?
<facundobatista> if the client asks a GetDelta from generation N, the server will answer with M records
<facundobatista> if those M records are all the change from N to current generation, full is True
<karni> understood
<facundobatista> otherwise, the client is not "fully updated", need to issue another get delta to the server for more changes
<karni> facundobatista: ok, thank you :)
<karni> verterok: thanks for your help :)
<karni> so basically, we need to fetch volumes again to know the last possible generation and request the delta with current generation again.
<karni> beuno: verterok: a little success with delta ;) initial android app run synced all the meta. second run synced.. nothing, because it was up to date! this is awesome
<danyR> karni: so, are you implementing delta sync in u1?
<karni> danyR: in the Android app, yes :)
<danyR> oh, and couldn't that be somewhat reusable in other interfaces?
<karni> danyR: what do you mean by somewhat reusable :) ?
<danyR> karni: get it to work with desktop sync too, for example :)
<karni> danyR: I'm not sure what you mean. the Android app gives you the access to your cloud (which syncs with your desktop). is that what you mean?
<danyR> karni: I'm talking about delta sync in the desktop protocol too.
<karni> ooh
<karni> danyR: don't get me wrong (I once understood the same way, too).
<karni> danyR: it only avoids server rescan
<karni> danyR: it's still not the 'modified data only deta' thingy
<karni> danyR: but they have that planned. not sure for when, though.
<karni> danyR: I'd love to see that too. what current generations/delta let you do is
<karni> danyR: you say 'hey server, I've got generation 5', and it says 'i've got 10' and you receive all the changes from 5 up to 10
<karni> danyR: instead of directly asking what each folder contains
<danyR> karni: oh, I see. had no idea, thanks for clarifying. the generations things, which dropbox has, would significantly improve the speed, I guess. Although I must recognize u1 is really fast now
<karni> danyR: dropbox has something like data-delta thing. generations (on it's own) is kinda U1 concept. or, at least, I haven't heard about dropbox using generations
<karni> danyR: and yes, it's significant improvemement for data transfer (which is much, much smaller)
<karni> danyR: the recent change makes it easy to ask 'what has changed'. and the server replies with 'new files' and 'those deleted'. and then the client syncs knowing that stuff.
<karni> danyR: I'm also excited about forthcoming data-delta, but I have no clue when.
<danyR> karni: so it would only syncs the recently changed files, instead of doing a full server rescan and then comparing?
<karni> danyR: exactly
<karni> danyR: that's why the mobile app will also greately benefit
<danyR> karni: yes, mobile internet plans should be taken into account. you're working here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files, right?
<karni> danyR: exactly, but I'm currently writing major parts from scratch. faster, cleaner, better.
<karni> danyR: it's currently still known as AndroidU1 ( https://launchpad.net/androidu1 )
<danyR> nice ;) if IIRC, wasn't an u1 files android app also in development as a GSoC project?
<danyR> oh, that's it :)
<danyR> wait, have you been hired by canonical?
<karni> danyR: yes it was ;) and i've been sponsored by google. I'd love to be hired by canonical xD !!
<karni> danyR: you may say I worked for Ubuntu for 3 months (actually over 4)
<karni> it was incredible challenge and experience
<danyR> As a contractor?
<karni> danyR: worked on a project for Ubuntu, being sponsored by google. that works for you ^ ^?
<karni> I didn't sign anything with Ubuntu/Canonical
<karni> and just developed an open source project on a daily basis (that kinda included everyday, with weekends)
<danyR> yes, I know how GSoC works. either way, I would love to take part in something like that. I read some of your weekly reports, you had some problems with u1 slowness, wasn't it?
<karni> perhaps not all students where so dedicated hehe
<karni> danyR: oh yes. at first, authentication was terribly slow (sometimes over a minute o_O). later, any requests where slow (server maintanance, new server software)
<karni> I also faced an android bug, and verterok saved my ass by porting u1 client back from NIO to OIO
<danyR> yeah, the shfit in u1 server-side software was really noticeable. In fact, it made me change from dropbox to u1
<karni> but man, that was stressful. I basically thought I hit a wall.
<karni> neat
<karni> :)
<vitall> good night
<karni> good evening
<danyR> karni: I really like where u1 is headed. it's hitting hard in all plataforms
<vitall> can i use ubuntu one to sync data from postgresql between 3 machines?
<karni> vitall: I don't think so. you can sync files or data kept in CouchDB. couchDB != postres, very different
<karni> vitall: U1 can replicate data between CouchDB instances (one in the cloud, others on your computers)
<karni> danyR: me too, I'm happy they got windows client. although I hardly use windows, it can be useful.
<karni> and it'll bring more potential customers
<karni> customers/users
<vitall> mmmm
<vitall> its because i have a software that uses db postgresql but i can't use it in a server
<danyR> karni: I've a w7 vm machine. I used it to test u1 windows, and spent a considerable part of my afternoon reporting some bugs (well, I think I kinda wrote a spec or two), see: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/681869
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 681869 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Current notification model is excessively disturbing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<karni> vitall: postresql is an SQL database. CouchDB is a NoSQL database.. based on documents. :(
<danyR> and: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/681880
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 681880 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Behavior of the notification area icon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nhaines> Do we know that the beta installer doesn't run on WinXP yet?
<karni> danyR: nice job danyR !
<danyR> nhaines: I've just read a bug report from someone on Windows xp
<vitall> so no way to do that ?
<duffydack> is xp still 'supported' ?
<JamesTait> duffydack: By Microsoft? I don't think so.
<karni> agreed. XP is not supported.
<duffydack> just wondered....Im a windows noob now
 * JamesTait looks back on three Windows-free months and smiles.
 * duffydack upgrades his wine xp to wine win7 :)
<verterok> `/quit
<zmjb1> so, Ive just signed up for u1
<zmjb1> what can I do with it? I see I can sync files, which looks great
<zmjb1> what else?
<zmjb1> not interested in the music bit
<nhaines> zmjb1: you can sync your contacts, bookmarks, and Tomboy notes.
<zmjb1> I saw that, how do I synce my bookmarks?
<zmjb1> I did the firefox add in
<zmjb1> what next
<zmjb1> do I need to configure
<zmjb1> I was successful with the tomboy
<zmjb1> that is pretty nice
<nhaines> zmjb1: go to System > Preferences > Ubuntu One and then click on the Services tab.
<nhaines> If Bookmarks is checked, then you're all set.
<zmjb1> I'll check
<zmjb1> thanks
#ubuntuone 2010-11-27
<nhaines> No prob.  :)
<zmjb1> I must be all set then, how does the windows version work
<zmjb1> is it stable?
<karni> zmjb1: it's in beta, so there still might be little quirks. can't say much, haven't tried yet.
<zmjb1> sounds great becuase I do travel, and having files available would be better than thunb drive and easier to maintain
<karni> zmjb1: you have a smartphone perhaps?
<zmjb1> ne mi ne havas
<karni> :D I see.
<zmjb1> no, I don't have one yet
<karni> you can stream music to Android and iPhone, and access files on Android
<zmjb1> you see?
<zmjb1> sweet
<karni> ne mi ne havas ~ nie ja nie mam ;D
<karni> looks similar
<zmjb1> you got it
<zmjb1> I guess I need a smart phone next time my contract is up
<karni> :)
<Chipaca> duffydack: the ubuntu one client will work on xp sp3, if that was what you were asking
 * Chipaca didn't read the whole backlog
<mahen> woohoo, uploaded 3000 pictures today. First time sync actually worked (okay, I had to remove the big files that wouldn't sync....)
<mahen> (& it eats all my bandwith : but that's getting better)
 * mahen woke up at 4 am today, couldn't sleep :)
<mahen> +d
<Chipaca> mahen: how big is "big"?
<mahen> pretty small : a 350 MB file for instance :)
<Chipaca> mahen: and, re eating all the bandwidth, doesn't throttling (from the prefs app) help?
<mahen> (timeout -- but devs are aware of this, I annoyed them very frequently :)
<mahen> Nope, I set 50KB/sec, but it's still uploading at 100
<mahen> Again : devs are aware, just waiting for it to be fixed :)
<mahen> I'm happy I can continue to sync my pictures anyway :)
<Chipaca> 350MB should be doable, especially at that excellent upload speed
<Chipaca> my upload is a tenth of that, and I've uploaded files bigger than 35MB :)
<mahen> well, believe me, the U1 client spent one entire night retrying the same file & timeouting :)
<Chipaca> mahen: when was that?
<Chipaca> I believe you :)
<mahen> :)
<mahen> Maybe 10 days ago ?
<Chipaca> I'm not calling you a liar, I'm saying something strange is going on; have you talked about this with __lucio__ or facundobatista?
<mahen> Well, I filled in a bugreport and talked with rye, duane et jdbrian (forgot the exact nick)
<mahen> Chipaca : indeed, if it works in your case it should here too
<Chipaca> ok
<mahen> oops "filed" not "filled" :)
<mahen> hmm
<Chipaca> filled it out, and filed it :)
<mahen> fill in a form
<mahen> ah yes
<mahen> sorry, not native English speaker :)
<Chipaca> english native speakers were wiped out by the romans, weren't they?
<mahen> Anyway, I really appreciate the great guys in the team, but on the other hand, I'm really afraid, I don't understand how it is possible U1 works so badly, it's just like no proper testing was made...
<mahen> Chipaca: I definitely have to check my history book
<mahen> (considering one has to pay for the service)
<mahen> I litterally spent days & nights, retried new versions of the client for months. And I just finally found a work-around to partly upload my files...
<mahen> anyway, I'll support them & I don't mind personally : I'm in no hurry
<mahen> Chipaca: I didn't mean to upset you, btw :)
<Chipaca> mahen: lots of testing, we are aware of the root causes of the problems you're seeing, we just don't have the resources to address them. The immediate causes of you feeling the pain of the root causes is something we might be able to address, hence my question as to whether you'd talked to the devs
<Chipaca> mahen: we will get round to addressing the root causes in due time
<Chipaca> mahen: not upset, at all
<mahen> Chipaca: Well, I can understand that. That's what I thought too (lack of resources). As I said earlier : I won't complain, I don't really "need" the service, I only want to support Ubuntu & test U1. But I said I was afraid because the general public / lambda users are generally not forgiving at all if thing don't work 100%
<mahen> and ATM : it's far from it
<mahen> (it gives a bad "image" about the reliability of the whole OS -- but the OS is rock solid)
<mahen> that's all I, I stop annoying you now :)
<duanedesign> morning all
 * karni overdid with sleeping 12+ hours..
<karni> afternoon everybody
 * karni goes for maintanance serwer restart
<beuno> karni, sleeping 12 hours is what the weekend is for!
<karni> beuno: i feel quilty ;P
<beuno> karni, it just means you're doing it right
<karni> beuno: this night I managed to launch both 'Files' and 'UDFs' sections, although there's no navigation yet. and the line (filename, last modification date, icon) is not yet customized much. http://ubuntuone.com/p/R2I/ http://ubuntuone.com/p/R2J/
<karni> beuno: :D
<karni> haha
<beuno> karni, woooooooooooooooooooo!
<beuno> that is most awesome!
<karni> beuno: yeah, whenever one can actually see the guts working, it's kinda pleasing.
<beuno> yeah, all that code actually turning into something you can see is a great feeling
<karni> beuno: like I said, still much work, but there's visible progress
<beuno> karni, oh yeah!
<karni> beuno: right now it's grey-ish, not like http://ubuntuone.com/p/LFK/ (I had to write that one from scratch, to, I lost that one layout file ;d)
<karni> beuno: but the looks is all subject to modification, whenever some design comes in
<karni> we'll use ubuntu paletts, they'll make some nice icons, etc. it'll be nice, hopefully ;)
<karni> it's grey-ish, so that i'm not wasting my time on the looks too much
<beuno> karni, eye candy will start appearing soon
<beuno> also, I think CardinalFang is scheduled to jump in and help next week
<beuno> need to double-check that on Mon
<karni> oh :)
<beuno> so hopefully that will help share the load a bit
<beuno> brb, need to walk the dog
<karni> beuno: yesterday I wrote a part of universal activity that I'm using both for files and udfs sections (and will use for shares too), and it (the source) started to look quite challenging ;D
<karni> ok :)
 * karni went for a little shopping
<CardinalFang> beuno_, yes, Monday I start working on mobile stuff for a while.
<karni> CardinalFang: it'd be awesome if you could look at the publishing part, which is the least I have researched..
<karni> CardinalFang: I managed to get to some gui at 4AM this night -- Activities extending one CustomActivity: http://ubuntuone.com/p/R2I/ http://ubuntuone.com/p/R2J/
<karni> CardinalFang: but I'm still working on the service/client code
<beuno_> CardinalFang, it *will* be awesome  \o/
<karni> beuno_: I had a nice chat with CardinalFang :)
 * karni had some rest and is getting back to work on u1files
#ubuntuone 2010-11-28
 * karni can't sleep
<blackn1ght> quit
<blackn1ght> Howdy - does anyone know how to set the ubuntuone-indicator applet to auto connect on login?
<blackn1ght> I've set it to auto start but it doesn't connect automatically
<blackn1ght> just wondering if there's an option on the command I need to use
<diverse_izzue> hi all. question: can i define excludes in U1 so that certain files or directories within a synced directory are not synced?
<TresEquis> Anybody know why Lucid's rhytnmbox might refuse to load the u1 plugin from one of the PPAs?
<TresEquis> OK, I uninstalled and reinstalled all ubuntuone-related pacakges, and now the plugin activates
<TresEquis> it won't show downloads completing though, and dumps "Syncdaemon already connected, not connecting again" to the terminal every five seconds or so
<hallyn_> hmm, i follow the FAQ advice to try and make bookmarks sync, and at the end do
<hallyn_> dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<hallyn_> but then i get Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<AnxiousNut> me facepalms again!
<AnxiousNut> hopefully i'll get it right this time
<karni> AnxiousNut: why facepalm :D?
 * AnxiousNut facepalms again
<karni> :O
<karni> AnxiousNut: don't facepalm so much, or you'll be a real nut one day!
<AnxiousNut> lol, my grandpa tld me that 2 weeks ago
<AnxiousNut> the 1st time is because i searched Ubuntu Lite instead of Ubuntu Light and got into a debate before realizing the diff
<AnxiousNut> the 2nd time is because i thought this is the other channel which i had my debate in
<karni> AnxiousNut: haha :)
<karni> man it's so silent on this channel at weekends
<JanC> why are the nautilus extension and the gnome config applet for U1 packaged together?
<karni> JanC: you'll have more luck asking that question tomorrow ;)
<JanC> they can read it tomorrow if they want  ;)
<JanC> in any case, it makes no sense to package two totally different applications together IMO
<JanC> especially when there is no easy way to disable the nautilus extension other than by removing it, which then also removes the config panel, all the U1MS plugins, etc.
<karni> JanC: I'm sorry, but I doubt 'they' will read the whole scrollback from the day before, unless it was directed at someone in particular. my current window contains only messages sicne 20:01 (it's 23:34 here) including joins/leaves. although i'm online quite often, I would scroll too much backwards.
<karni> JanC: i'm sorry, I'm not aware of the issue. I know rye has done a nice U1 indicator.
<JanC> karni: I know, I'll repeat tomorrow if I don't forget  ;)
<karni> JanC: ;)
<JanC> I wanted to try to see if it's the U1 plugin for nautilus that makes nautilus crash all the time, and found out that removing it also removes almost all GUI apps that use U1, and that must be wrong  :P
<karni> haha I see :)
<lalejand> Hi, I have this kind of error in ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log : http://pastebin.com/cBzRtVDw
<lalejand> The full sequence is this one : http://pastebin.com/q3DKzVKb
<lalejand> does someone know what I can do to make it work ?
<karni> lalejand: try tomorrow, its Sundays late night
<karni> wherever you are, dev's are now offline
<lalejand> karni : you are right :)
<karni> verterok: your work week has not yet started, what are you doing here heheh ;)
<verterok> karni: hi :)
<karni> verterok: my android app already syncs meta data of fildes under root, udf's and shares! :)
<karni> verterok: hi! :)
<verterok> karni: just checking the config of my phone irc client ;)
<verterok> karni: cool! :)
<karni> verterok: i'll be working on content sync soon :) http://ubuntuone.com/p/RBe/
<verterok> congrats!
<karni> verterok: ok then, good luck! thanks :)
<karni> gotta go
<karni> see you later verterok :)
<verterok> karni: seeya later!
<verterok> karni: if you can...push the code, I'ld like to take a look ;)
<karni> verterok: definitely, i'll let you know :)
<karni> verterok: do you need it now?
<verterok> karni: no, not now.
<karni> verterok: ok :)
 * verterok is about to leave too
<karni> i'll let you know. bye :) \o
#ubuntuone 2011-11-21
<mandel> monring all!
<mandel> morning :P
 * mandel away for reboot
<JamesTait> Happy Monday!
 * mandel back
 * mandel loves rsync
<gatox> hi!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, got a question about python that you might know how to solve
<gatox> mandel, shooy
<gatox> shoot
<mandel> I want to import dbus from a module that is named dbus.. is that possible, or will it import itself
<mandel> gatox, ^
<mandel> gatox, I can push a branch if you want
<gatox> mandel, please.... so i can see it better
<gatox> mandel, you can use absolute_import
<gatox> from __future__ import absolute_import
<gatox> mandel, and specified the complete path
<gatox> mandel, if that is not what you want... push a branch so i can undeerstand it better
<mandel> gatox, is not that exactly, take a look at: lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-devtools/refactor-testcase
<mandel> gatox, sorry this: lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/refactor-testcase
<mandel> gatox, it works with absolut_import, thx :)
<gatox> :D
<gatox> lisette, ping
<lisette> gatox: pong
<gatox> lisette, hi, how are you?
<gatox> lisette, i'm looking at this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/878867
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878867 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI Inactive button while (re-) connecting in progress (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gatox> lisette, and i wanted to know if the working and design are signed off as it mention natalia in her comment
<lisette> gatox: will have a look, let me get back to you in 5
<gatox> lisette, ok thanks
 * mandel reboots
<mandel> gatox, if there is something I hate is the setup.py on our projects.. I forgot to update the one in ubuntuone-dev-tools in the branch I porposed, just fixed it
<mandel> gatox, is one of those things that we all forget to test :P
<gatox> mandel, true....
<gatox> mandel, i made the setup.py for our FF project :P
<mandel> gatox, awesome!
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> mandel: so you just hate setup.py :)
<dobey> hmm
<joshuahoover> dobey: for bug #884959 i believe this fix was put in for bug #872924...do you think it's sufficient to put in that the test case for 872924 tests both bugs?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884959 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "ActionQueue does not reset tempfile (affects: 1) (heat: 37)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884959
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "Resuming a failed upload crashes with ValueError: I/O operation on closed file (affects: 24) (dups: 3) (heat: 136)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872924
<dobey> joshuahoover: the bug is also linked in the changelog, so probably best to put a TESTCASE in it also, and just say "verification-done" if it's also fixed
<dobey> joshuahoover: i am slightly concerned about the one guy who is still getting the ValueError issue though, with the new package
<joshuahoover> dobey: hmmm...i didn't see that part...i based my testing on the test case rye provided, i was able to get the error without the proposed package and then not getting it with proposed installed
<dobey> joshuahoover: did you try with files in ~/Ubuntu One, or in a UDF?
<joshuahoover> dobey: in ~/Ubuntu One
<dobey> although, i guess his test is in ~/Ubuntu One/
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah...hmmm...that last comment (andre) could be the same bug or something else...i'm asking if he sees the error logged
<rye> o_O
<dobey> joshuahoover: see comment #17
<dobey> joshuahoover: it shows the error logged
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, ok
<joshuahoover> dobey: hmmm...
<joshuahoover> rye: can you test the proposed package for bug #872924 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "Resuming a failed upload crashes with ValueError: I/O operation on closed file (affects: 24) (dups: 3) (heat: 136)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872924
<dobey> grumble
<mandel> dobey, yes hehe
<dobey> joshuahoover: no, the package is broken
<rye> dobey, what do you mean?
<rye> series
<mandel> dobey, I added you as a reviewer for the ubuntuone-dev-tools refactoring, please let me know what you think
<joshuahoover> rye: just the question i was going to ask
<dobey> rye: yeah the patch isn't actually applied :(
<rye> joshuahoover, patch is not applied
<dobey> how the heck did i miss that :(
<rye> so that means verification-failed or something?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> for now
<joshuahoover> rye, dobey: then i don't have much confidence in my ability to test it ;)
<mandel> me?
<gatox> me
<mandel> dobey, ralsina ?
<dobey> me
<dobey> ralsina is sick no?
<dobey> where's alecu?
<mandel> dobey, ralsina said he would try, so.. I pinged just in case
<dobey> ah ok
<mandel> dobey, no idea about alecu
<gatox> i think alecu ask for a day off
<dobey> oh right, yes
<gatox> so..... mandel go?
<mandel> DONE: Proposed lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/refactor-testcase so that adding proxy tests is nicer. Changed tests in all projects for when ever this is approved. Looked at rt for new windows release.
<mandel> TODO: Get some info about squid to write the tests.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> gatox, go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose some branches waiting for review, work on Freaky Friday project ui.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Work in not validate account issue, and then keep fixing the other bugs in my bugs queue
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: non-hack-day bug #890786
<dobey> λ TODO: fix u1client SRU, review mandel's devtools branch, fix race in banshee store (SRU), move some stuff around
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 890786 in ubuntuone-dev-tools (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Pass unhandled options through to trial (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890786
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<dobey> fin.
<gatox> mandel, do you want to review a branch? :D
<mandel> EOM?
 * gatox tends the trap
<mandel> gatox, I can, I don't want to :P
<gatox> mandel, jejeje honest answer
<mandel> gatox, shoot
<gatox> mandel, this is the most important one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/unicode-issues/+merge/82586
<gatox> mandel,  and then this one if you want (really trivial): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/congratulations-page/+merge/82596
<mandel> ok
 * gatox lunch
<ralsina_> good morning!
<ralsina_> or evening
<dobey> hi ralsina
<ralsina_> hi dobey
<dobey> ralsina: feeling better?
<ralsina_> dobey: at least I can look at the screen without my eyes exploding :-/
<ralsina_> dobey: but mostly feeling like crap
<dobey> :-/
<ralsina_> dobey: it shall go away. I'd rather ignore it, since it has already been looked at by qualified mechanics/vets/etc.
<dobey> heh
<Chipaca> ralsina: we moved the roadmap call to tomorrow
<Chipaca> ralsina: because you're ill
<Chipaca> ralsina: now get off the internets and be ill
<ralsina_> Chipaca: saw it. Good, that means I will do it
<Chipaca> :)
<ralsina_> Chipaca: ack
<ralsina_> Chipaca: I'll just check email a bit
<Chipaca> ralsina_: i think mandel had questions wrt signing the windows things
<ralsina_> Chipaca: ok, I'll ping him about that.
<ralsina_> mandel: ping?
<Chipaca> ralsina_: other than that, nothing to report. And, seriously, leave it for tomorrow :)
<mandel> ralsina, so far it seems that the rt is blocked because we do not have the .exe signed, so I could not send the updated xml
<mandel> ralsina, at least when looking at http://one.ubuntu.com/windows/
<dobey> ralsina_: did you get sick because you removed your filter?
<ralsina_> mandel: the RT for the signing is +1 or -1 of the one you have. I uploaded the unsigned installer, so it's on their hands
<ralsina_> dobey: could be bad fuel
<ralsina_> mandel: check RT 49209 and try to follow up on that one with a l-sa first, I guess
<ralsina_> mandel: oops, not with a l-sa, with #is
<mandel> ralsina_, ok, I'll be taking a look every now and then, If i miss it before my EOD I'll let you know
<ralsina_> And I am off. ping me on twitter if you can't live without me
<joshuahoover> rye: are you able to reproduce the problem in bug #874501 ? i never was able to and we're getting push back on it (as you know)...doesn't help that we don't have a good way to test it so far
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874501 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "couldn't prepare to write out keyring (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 33)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874501
<jderose> Chipaca: aquarius: http://blog.novacut.com/2011/11/note-on-ubuntu-one-dropping-couchdb.html
<jderose> :-D
<jderose> Chipaca: aquarius: thanks again for the heads-up at UDS!
<Chipaca> jderose: thank you
<mandel> so, is osmeone out here familiar with squid to show me an example of hot to tell squid to run in a linux machine using python?
 * mandel has a weird task :P
<dobey> mandel: i'd imagine similar to the way we tell dbus to run, but using different options :)
<mandel> dobey, bah, giving quick answers is not what I was looking for :P
<mandel> that is cheating hehe
<dobey> hopefully it can be done without a custom config file though
<dobey> having to ship config files is annoying
<mandel> dobey, yeah, I really want to avoid that
<mandel> atm I'm just reading docs to see which is the best path to take
<mandel> dobey, looking at squid, I need to pass a config file with -f otherwise it tries to use /etc/squid/squid.conf and of course the test does not have the rights :(
<dobey> mandel: it should be able to read it; but does squid not have arguments for all the things we need to change?
<mandel> dobey, at the moment if I run squid without sudo it gives an access error, maybe I'm doing something wrong
<mandel> dobey, and by the looks of it, the command line does not have all the required commands
<dobey> mandel: it's probably trying to bind a port # < 1024?
<mandel> dobey, is trying with 3128 which is the default for squid
<mandel> from running it in the terminal: FATAL: Unable to open configuration file: /etc/squid/squid.conf: (13) Permission denied
<dobey> well what are the perms on that file?
<mandel> -rw-------   1 root root 169801 2011-11-21 13:48 squid.conf
<dobey> …
<mandel> yeah..
<dobey> can we just not use squid?
<mandel> dobey, yes, I can take alook at a diff proxy :)
<mandel> dobey, the problem is that we need a proxy that does not only work as a http proxy.. and I have not too much idea of alternatives
<mandel> do you have any?
<dobey> no
<dobey> proxies are the devil :)
<mandel> dobey, I agree 110%
<dobey> can we not just fake everything?
<Chipaca> mandel: python TinyProxy.py :)
<Chipaca> or, fake it
<Chipaca> mandel: TinyHTTPProxy, even
<mandel> Chipaca, we want to do integration tests, similar to the ones used with dbus, so that we test that we do go though it
<Chipaca> mandel: then man up and use the real thing :)
<mandel> Chipaca, hahaha yes, but is annoying to have to add .conf for the tests.. would be nice to be able to pass everything we need to squid over the command line, but it does not lok like it
<dobey> the dbus thing is less for integration tests, than for just not breaking the world
<dobey> integration tests probably shouldn't be handled via the python test suite in this way
<dobey> but rather, by running on jenkins
<mandel> dobey, but is easier to get the python start squid in a port and return it that to tell jenkins to start one.. although it would be a pain for those that test locally before pushing the branches
<dobey> mandel: stuff for jenkins doesn't need to be in ubuntuone-dev-tools
<mandel> dobey, we would like to be able to do the tests locally.. and not in jenkins so that tarmac can reject them if we brake proxy support, right?
<dobey> mandel: we're not going to get any reliable regression testing, by only testing against a single implementation
<dobey> mandel: what we would like, is more integration between tarmac and jenkins
<mandel> dobey, we might need to talk about this in the team meeting
<mandel> since I prefer to start with it in the right direction, I hate working on something and then having to re-implement it
<dobey> mandel: yeah, i am not sure what the best solution for this is. :(
<dobey> mandel: also, i am off on thursday and friday; thursday is a national holiday and i am taking friday as well
<mandel> dobey, telling twisted to support proxies ;)
<mandel> dobey, oh my, everyone is on holidays hehe
<dobey> heh
<mandel> dobey, I'll do an example using the approach we used with dbus, nothing quick, just dirty to see where it takes me
<mandel> dobey, but we certainly need to look at this with more eyes than mine (I'm very short sighted :P)
<dobey> hehe
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
 * dobey wonders who to beg for reviews
<cjohnston> Is there any chance there are server issues again? my uploads seem extremely slow again
<dobey> cjohnston: can you more accurately define "slow" and what version of ubuntuone-client are you running?
<cjohnston> dobey: i dont know of any way without installing the indicator to tell a speed..just whats in the onerirc repos
<dobey> cjohnston: does "grep ValueError ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/*" return a bunch of matches?
<cjohnston> yup
<dobey> ok; you're hitting bug #872924 then. it's fixed in nightlies, and precise, and there is an upload to oneiric-proposed which fixes it, that is waiting for an admin to accept
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "Resuming a failed upload crashes with ValueError: I/O operation on closed file (affects: 25) (dups: 3) (heat: 142)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872924
<cjohnston> is there still nothing between nightlies and whats in the repos?
<cjohnston> dobey: i also suffer from bug #885877
<ubot4> cjohnston: Error: Bug #885877 not found.
<mandel> EOD for me, catch you later!
<cjohnston> stupid bot doesn't like private bugs
<dobey> cjohnston: did you try the rescan-from-scratch that was suggested?
<cjohnston> dobey: yup
<cjohnston> its transfering according to --current-transfers
<dobey> oh, but that was for uploads, not downloads right?
<cjohnston> its for both i believe
<gatox> brb.....
<dobey> hmm
<cjohnston> sounds like a troll dobey
<dobey> indeed
<cjohnston> lifeless atleast offered a constructive opinion
<cjohnston> dobey: the key statement "its gotten me in some trouble with freenode staff in the past"
<gatox> bac
<gatox> back
<dobey> cjohnston: anyway, the upload issue is fixed and we're trying to get the SRU out; the download bug i'm not sure about
<dobey> facundobatista: ^^ do you know any more about bug #885877 ?
<ubot4> dobey: Error: Bug #885877 not found.
<cjohnston> dobey: no way to get ahold of the update without going to nightlies currently correct?
<facundobatista> dobey, nop
<dobey> cjohnston: let me check (and ping someone) again
<cjohnston> ok.. ty
<dobey> cjohnston: not in proposed yet, but just ping in ubuntu-devel to get it accepted; hopefully it will show up soon. should be in proposed by tomorrow at the latest i would think
<dobey> and hopefully in -updates next week
<cjohnston> are you saying you just pinged, or that I should?
<dobey> err, i just pinged
<dobey> sorry
<dobey> well, i pinged pitt earlier and he said it was on his list, but too late for that today. so if someone else doesn't accept it today, i suspect he will in the morning
<cjohnston> ok.. thanks
<dobey> sure; it should already be in proposed, but i'm an idiot and totally missed that the patch wasn't added to 'series' :-/
<cjohnston> :-(
 * cjohnston recommends that there be a PPA setup that is between nightlies and the ubuntu repos.. maybe stable or something
<dobey> well, if you want to build it locally, you can branch lp:ubuntu/oneiric-proposed/ubuntuone-client, update debian/patches/series, and bzr bd, and it should fix you
<dobey> cjohnston: yeah, we're working towards that end
<cjohnston> I don't have time today, so I will probably just wait for the release.. Thanks though
<dobey> mandel: i spy a typo on your branch :)
<gatox> eod..... i hope to end fighting with the layers of this onion/software by tomorrow night :P
<dobey> windows?
<dobey> and unicode?
<dobey> i don't think it ever ends :P
<gatox> dobey, nono..... i finish with that.... for a while
<dobey> heh
<gatox> i'm with a bug that has to go through several layers to reach the installer and show the proper page....
<dobey> ah
<gatox> and i mean..... tonight.... not tomorrow night :P
<gatox> ok...... see you later!! bye :D
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dobey> hi czajkowski
<dobey> have a good evening all. i'm out
#ubuntuone 2011-11-22
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> dobey, on it!
<aman_> how to move ubuntu one default folder to another partition in 11.10
<JamesTait> Goooooood moooooooornin' all!
<amandeep> how to move ubuntu one default folder to another partition in 11.10
<Chipaca> amandeep: what is it you're wanting to do?
<amandeep> i want to move it to a drive with lots of space
<amandeep> ???
<facundobatista> amandeep, currently we only support folders under your home directory
<amandeep> Thnx alot for the info....
<mandel> JamesTait, can you do me a favour and try something in your machine for me?
<JamesTait> mandel: As long as it doesn't involve rm -rf anything, yes. ;)
<mandel> JamesTait, I'm having some issues with squid and I wonder if it has to do with my machine setup or something :)
<mandel> JamesTait, can you please install squid in your system?
<mandel> JamesTait, Let me pass you a config file I have so that you can try it
<JamesTait> mandel: I actually have squid installed on my other machine - that's a Lucid box though, is that any good?
<mandel> JamesTait, sure, I just want to find out why the bloody things does not start when you pass -f
<mandel> JamesTait, let me paste the config file I'm using
<mandel> one sec
<mandel> JamesTait, can you please use the following config http://paste.ubuntu.com/745758/
<JamesTait> mandel: I might have to create a couple of directories, bear with me.
<mandel> JamesTait, yes, the temp/spool/squid and the temp/squi
<mandel> temp/squid sorry
<mandel> JamesTait, once you have those two you can do squid -z -f config_file
<JamesTait> Exactly. :)
<JamesTait> mandel: I get just a single line of output: 2011/11/22 10:34:24| Creating Swap Directories
<JamesTait> mandel: Let me see if there's a useful log somewhere.
<mandel> JamesTait, that is correct, it creates the cache dirs, after than try
<mandel> squid -N -f config_file
<mandel> JamesTait, actually add -X to that
<mandel> so squid -N -f config_file -X
<mandel> JamesTait, does it work? cause I have a stupid rename error :(
<JamesTait> Aborted,(core dumped)
<JamesTait> Wit lots of "2011/11/22 10:36:39| storeUfsDirGetNextFile: opendir: temp/spool/squid/0F/FF: (2) No such file or directory"
<JamesTait> mandel: Just checking scrollback to see if there's anything more useful than that.
<mandel> JamesTait, that is not a surprise since you have no cache (although the stupid file is present)
<mandel> JamesTait, I get FATAL: storeUfsDirCloseTmpSwapLog: rename failed
<mandel> which I do not understand, and if I run squid in the default location it works..
<JamesTait> Permissions?
<JamesTait> "FATAL: storeUfsDirCloseTmpSwapLog: rename failed" you say?
<JamesTait> I get that right after all those other entries.
<mandel> JamesTait, so you ahve the same issue.. WTF
<mandel> I hate squid
 * mandel is not a sysadmin for a reason
<JamesTait> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745780/
<mandel> JamesTait, yeah, I have the same.. let me look more into this..
<mandel> puto squid
<JamesTait> Maybe get strace on the case.
<JamesTait> Well that didn't help. rename("temp/spool/squid/swap.state.new", "temp/spool/squid/swap.state") = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<JamesTait> Maybe it need absolute paths.
<JamesTait> mandel: Absolute paths seems to have worked.
<Chipaca> facundobatista: is it me, or did amandeep go off in a huff?
<facundobatista> Chipaca, we are clearly not solving his/her problem
<gatox> hi
<facundobatista> Hola gatox
<gatox> facundobatista, how are you this morning?
<facundobatista> gatox, fine, you?
<mandel> JamesTait, really? WTF
<mandel> JamesTait, la madre que los pario.. well, I own you a big one!
<gatox> facundobatista, fine..... trying to wake up :P
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hello!
<mandel> gatox, did one of your reviews, I have to look at the next one
<gatox> mandel, great! thanks!....... trying to fix the bug yesterday i felt like coding an onion...... so many layersssss :P
<mandel> gatox, we really really need to simplify that
<JamesTait> mandel: You're most welcome. :)
<gatox> mandel, i agree
<mandel> JamesTait, well, now I know how to start the bloody proxy service then :)
<JamesTait> mandel: My main gripe with squid-deb-proxy has been that squid isn't IPv6-capable - at least not the version in 10.04.
<mandel> JamesTait, squid is just one of the versions of proxies we have to tests.. II guess I'll write a test case for an ISA :(
<mandel> it hurst just to think about it :P
<Chipaca> it could be worse
<Chipaca> it could be an ISA *BUS*
<JamesTait> Hey! I still have a firewall box with an ISA bus!
<Chipaca> JamesTait: right! you're in charge of writing the proxy tests
<JamesTait> Anyway... tea required.
<Chipaca> mandel: j/k. it's still you, all the time.
<JamesTait> Actually, if you're going to be like that, maybe something stronger.
<JamesTait> :-P
<mandel> haha
<mandel> Chipaca, don't play with my feelings
 * JamesTait needs to hit up some Windows developers.
<JamesTait> Anyway. TEA!
<JamesTait> I mean it this time!
<Chipaca> mandel: ok :)
<Chipaca> mandel: how're the ribs?
<mandel> Chipaca, fine, I'm back to 100% :)
<Chipaca> mandel: w00t :)
<mandel> Chipaca, I'm trying to look at getting a empty port to be used by the squid proxy.. I'm thinking of using socket.bind(('', 0)).getsockname()[1] is there a better way?
<mandel> Chipaca, I know there can be a race condition between getting the port and starting squid.. also if you pass 0 to squid it hates you :(
<Chipaca> mandel: trunk-2a/utilities/utils.py/get_arbitrary_port
<mandel> Chipaca, which project?
<Chipaca> mandel: IOW, yes, except use 'localhost' instead of ''
<Chipaca> because '' has issues with IPv6
<mandel> ok
<duanedesign> morning all
<gatox> duanedesign, hi!
<duanedesign> how are you today gatox
<gatox> duanedesign, really fine, finishing with a bug, you?
<duanedesign> gatox: oh cool. Which bug if i may ask?
<gatox> duanedesign, one about confirmation code when the user cancel the registration process and then try to login using the same email.... the hardest part is already done :D
<duanedesign> ahhh
<duanedesign> great!
<gatox> :D
<karni> gatox: how do you fix that bug?
<duanedesign> very carefully ;)
<gatox> duanedesign, jejeje
<gatox> karni, i'm talking about the client..... when the user execute the installer and choose to sign in with the email already registered, and the server answer not validated email, i change the actual page to verification code page
 * duanedesign runs from karni 
<gatox> karni, and change  the flow of the wizard to continues from there
<karni> gatox: ok. so we have the same bug in the wizard I just wrote for Android ;P thanks.
<gatox> karni, jjejeje
<gatox> it seems
<karni> gatox: so when user attempts to register with same username+password, and the registration returns "email already used", you use that username+password to make a Basic Auth authenitcated call to login.ubuntu.com/.../?ws.op=me just as if the user was already registered?
<gatox> karni, no..... when the server response that the email is already used but not validated, i show the verification page in the wizard, and that page already has the implementation that collect the user email and password and the code that the user should enter in that page and then try to send a request to validate that email as usual (if the user had completed the registration process previously)
<karni> gatox: collect username and password from where? you guys store users password?
<karni> gatox: also, does the ws.op=register response contain information that email is used *but not validated* ? I have only seen SSO return "E-mail already used."
<gatox> karni, no, in the current user sign in page, the user type her email and password in order to login..... and the verification code page, can ask the wizard the info that the password or email fields has
<gatox> its the same application wizard..... different pages
<karni> gatox: ah, that is perfect
<karni> gatox: so you do use the same login and password, okey
<gatox> yes
<gatox> karni, the real problem was to intercept the not validated message and send a message to the installer to show the proper page..... the rest it's just reusing the current logic
<karni> gatox: which URL does give you a response for "not validated"? is it login.ubuntu.com/api/1.0/something?ws.op=me ?
<gatox> karni, let me show you the code.....
 * gatox looking...
<karni> gatox: Thanks
<gatox> karni, look here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_sso/main/__init__.py#L88
 * karni loks
 * karni looks ;d
<gatox> in the login you have a callback to success that check if the email is validated
<czajkowski> Chipaca: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Canonical-dropping-CouchDB-from-Ubuntu-One-1382809.html
<gatox> karni, is that what you were looking for
<gatox> ?
<karni> gatox: I'm looking for the code of processor.is_validated(credentials)
<gatox> karni, do you know which object is that?? give me a sec, i'll tell you
<karni> gatox: I've no idea, it's line 103 form your link. thanks!
<gatox> karni, ubuntu_sso.account.Account
<karni> gatox: thank you!
<gatox> karni, let me know if you need something else..... i'm still with that issue
<karni> gatox: yes, it uses sso_service.accounts.me() :) thank you :)
<gatox> :D
<ralsina_> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<ralsina_> mandel: ping
<mandel> ralsina_, pong
<ralsina_> mandel: I see nothing happened with the windows release? Is there a problem?
<mandel> ralsina_, let me check, I have not look at the rt today
<ralsina_> mandel: I have :-)
<mandel> ralsina_, and we do not have the .exe yet?
 * mandel looks
<ralsina_> mandel: I uploaded the unsigned exe on friday
<ralsina_> mandel: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=49209#txn-783031
<ralsina_> mandel: ok, seems like the 49210 RT is not done because the installer has not been signed and published
<ralsina_> mandel: I'll re-take it
<mandel> ralsina_, yes, that I know I was asking question yesterday about that
<ralsina_> mandel: got any answers?
<mandel> ralsina_, no, that he did not know and that there are the super-losas de ones that do the signing
<mandel> ralsina_, I don't know why on Friday it was market as incomplete..
<mandel> and they changed from GSA to LOSA.. no idea why
<ralsina_> it has to change to l-sa when it's time to put it on the web, looks like a miscommunication
<ralsina_> it moved too quick and fell on the floor
<ralsina_> mandel: fixed, it's top of their queue now
<mandel> ralsina_, ok cool, ping me if they let you know and I'll open the other rt with the correc txml
<ralsina_> mandel: ok
<Chipaca> czajkowski: yep, saw that
<Chipaca> czajkowski: thanks
<czajkowski> Chipaca: wasn't me was my boss, but tis interesting read
 * mandel hates squid sooooo much
<ralsina_> mandel: fry it!
<ralsina_> mandel: I know all about squid, so feel free to ask me
<mandel> ralsina_, awesome, so why does this subprocess.Popen(['squid', '-f %s ' % os.path.abspath('./squid.conf')] fails telling me it cannot find squid.conf when it is there
<ralsina_> mandel: probably it's not being executed where you think it is
<mandel> ralsina, but is an abspath
<ralsina_> mandel: yes, but it's abspath of "./squid.conf" which is the cwd
<ralsina_> So if it's executing in the "wrong" place, the abspath is wrong too
<mandel> ralsina, I'm doing that from the same dir as the .conf from a python RELP
<ralsina_> print os.stat(os.path.abspath('./squid.conf'))
<ralsina_> mandel: trust the computer :-)
<mandel> ralsina_, I get the stat result no problems what so ever
<ralsina_> Ok, the other problem is that you are using Popen wrong, but I need to check the docs ;-)
<ralsina_> mandel: subprocess.Popen(['squid', '-f', os.path.abspath('./squid.conf')])
<mandel> ralsina, ah, thx! it was that.. what a day..
<mandel> ralsina, we do have an issue then in the dbus runner too
<ralsina_> mandel: if it had all been a single string it would have worked too
<Chipaca> czajkowski: i had no idea you were related :)
<Chipaca> czajkowski: s/related/involved/
<mandel> ralsina_, momento estupido :P
<ralsina_> mandel: what's the problem with the dbus runner?
<Chipaca> czajkowski: it's been picked up all over the twitterverse
<czajkowski> Chipaca: it's interesting to see future plans are underway
<mandel> ralsina, code style things, no to worry atm
<ralsina_> mandel: ack
<czajkowski> Chipaca: interesting to see no comment from couchbase
<Chipaca> czajkowski: is it?
<Chipaca> czajkowski: (not being cute; seriously don't know)
 * mandel lunch
<czajkowski> Chipaca: see pm
 * czajkowski steals mandel lunch and runs away
<Chipaca> czajkowski: haven't got a pm
<Chipaca> czajkowski: are you identified?
<czajkowski> aye
<alecu> mandel, ping
<fagan> Hey alecu how are you dude :)
<alecu> hey fagan! long time no see!
<fagan> Yeah 3 months been moderately busy
<alecu> fagan, what have you been working on?
<fagan> alecu: Well was working to find a job first now working on an ipad game with a few friends
<fagan> alecu: was at a small company for a while but it didnt really suit
<alecu> fagan, ipad game! cool
<fagan> alecu: yeah we have some people from cambridge doing the art for it.
<gatox> alecu, ping
<alecu> gatox, pong
<alecu> gatox, I owe you a review, right?
<gatox> alecu, how are you this lovely morning? (gatox prepares alecu for a review)
<gatox> jejejejejee
<alecu> gatox, no te conviene....
<alecu> gatox, I've got 9 branches for review :-)
<gatox> alecu, wowww
<fagan> alecu: thats just showing off
<alecu> fagan, hahahha
<gatox> alecu, is it my branch for the other day included in that 9?
 * fagan thinks alecu is splitting things into 1 line branches :D
<alecu> gatox, no! I've got 9 branches of mine that need review!
<gatox> alecu, ahhhhhhhhhh
<alecu> gatox, they are all the backports of the same bug that touches lots of projects:
<alecu> gatox, take a look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/stable-2-0/+bug/692597
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 22 other projects) "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error) (affects: 18) (dups: 6) (heat: 142)" [Undecided,New]
<alecu> gatox, and look at "Related branches"
 * gatox taking a look :P
<gatox> alecu, nnaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<gatox> alecu, ........ so........ not a lovely morniing for you........
<gatox> jejejej
<alecu> gatox, I've been working on this on and off for the last two weeks... and on friday I was finishing the u1-client branches
<alecu> gatox, today I've got only the control panel branches left
<alecu> gatox, but now I need to start chasing reviewers... :-)
<alecu> gatox, luckily alll the branches are very similar to branches that are already merged into trunk
<gatox> alecu, well.... let mme know if i can help you with a review
<alecu> gatox, let's trade!
<alecu> gatox, so, I still owe you a branch... do you have any other more branches to review?
<alecu> (besides that one)
<gatox> alecu, the most important one is the one about unicode...... the other one is really trivial and already has mandel approval.... i  prefer that you review this one (that you already have been reviewing): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/unicode-issues
<alecu> gatox, I'm starting with that right now
<ralsina_> alecu, gatox: I can do a coupld oe reviews today
<ralsina_> couple of reviews
<alecu> ralsina_, choose the one you like from this tiny list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/trunk/+bug/692597
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 22 other projects) "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error) (affects: 18) (dups: 6) (heat: 142)" [Undecided,New]
<gatox> ralsina, great.... i have a trivial one.... and i'm finishing another one that nessita left me about: trying to log in when an email not validated
<gatox> ralsina, let me give you the trivial one that it's ready
<ralsina_> I have the mgmt call in 45 seconds, but I can do reviews in a couple of hours
<gatox> ralsina, no problem
<gatox> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/congratulations-page/+merge/82596
<gatox> ralsina, the other one is going to be ready in half an hour.... so i'll give you the link later
<alecu> gatox, let me know when you finish with that and start reviewing, so I'll guide you on reviewing one of my branches.
<gatox> alecu, ok..... i'll let you know as soon as i finish with this..... only a couple of tests more, and done
<alecu> great!
 * mandel back
<mandel> alecu, pong
<alecu> hi mandel!
<mandel> alecu, hola!
<alecu> mandel, two things: an important one, and a not so important one :-)
<mandel> alecu, how was the holiday, short, right?
<mandel> alecu, shoot
<mandel> alecu, but before you say it, I did not know she was your sister :P
<mandel> hehehe
<alecu> mandel, fine! I just asked for the day because my wife had a small holiday too.
<alecu> mandel, hahaha
<alecu> mandel, the important one: I neeeeeeed you to get me one of the galactica expansions!
<alecu> mandel, I'll pay it, with blood if necessary.
<mandel> alecu, ok, email me the one amd I'll find it for you :)
<alecu> mandel, cool!
<alecu> mandel, the other issue: how's the "squid integration" coming? had any issues?
<mandel> alecu, I had a small issue starting squid, mainly me being stupid, so I should have a tests case for today that starts squid and uses it, next would be to extend that testcase so that we can add more ocnfig things
<mandel> alecu, at the moment starts squid at a random port and that is all, I need to ensure auth config etc
<alecu> mandel, cool
<alecu> mandel, perhaps the squid conf could make some urls require an auth and some other urls not require auth
<alecu> mandel, that way the tests can call a method from the testcase and get the first url or the other
<mandel> alecu, hm.. good idea, is a matter of finding the correct config for that and how to doit nicely more than anything else
<mandel> alecu, also ading the tests for the test case :P
<ralsina_> mandel: I can do the config for that no problem
<alecu> mandel, right. In any case, remember that we have people with *lots* of squid experience in canonical
<alecu> mandel, like ralsina_ :-)
<ralsina_> hehe
<mandel> ralsina_, as soon as I have the test case we can take a look at it, since I'm squid agnostic :)
<alecu> mandel, or life-less, that was (or is) a squid maintainer.
<mandel> alecu, I'll keep you updated, once is there we can start writing some tests :)
<mandel> me
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, gatox , dobey ?
<gatox> me
<ralsina_> mandel: on call, DONE: was sick. TODO: not be sick. BLOCKED: no
<dobey> heh
<gatox> jeje
<dobey> me
<alecu> me
<mandel> lets go then
<mandel> DONE: Progrees on the proxy test case. Got squid running at a random for for the test case. I need to find a nice api for the  auth settings.
<mandel> TODO: More squid test case, specially make it work on windows. gatox review about unicode.
<mandel> BLOCKED:no
<mandel> gatox, please
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed login with not validated account
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Test for this branch :P, fix more bugs from my bug queue
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: fixed u1client SRU, bug #882732 (SRU proposal), reviewed mandel's devtools branch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 882732 in banshee (Ubuntu Precise) (and 3 other projects) "Race Condition setting active source at startup (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882732
<dobey> λ TODO: move some stuff around, review some code, make some awesome
<dobey> alecu: vamos
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<alecu> DONE: backporting u1-client branches for bug #692597; day off
<alecu> TODO: reviews, 1-1, backport u1cp branches
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 22 other projects) "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error) (affects: 18) (dups: 6) (heat: 142)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<mandel> ok, I need to go for 30 min, dog needs to walk
<ralsina_> alecu: can you post a status update in bug #692597 please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 22 other projects) "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error) (affects: 18) (dups: 6) (heat: 142)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<ralsina_> alecu: post it in the bug, I mean :-)
<alecu> ralsina_, sure
<ralsina_> alecu: thanks
<alecu> te
<alecu> sorry
 * mandel back
 * gatox lunch! brb
<dobey> lunch bbiab
<mandel> alecu, ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<alecu> gatox_lunch, in expand_user(), in this line: "result = path.replace('~', xdg_home, 1)"
<mandel> alecu, on question, how are we getting the proxy settings from the system?
<alecu> gatox_lunch, what happens if path contains the "~" character twice?
<mandel> alecu, specially taking into account the two approaches
<alecu> mandel, we are not getting them *yet*, but the plan is:
<alecu>  * on windows or mac, qt gets the settings
<alecu>  * on ubuntu, we get them from gsettings.
<alecu> mandel, oh, you mean for the integration tests?
<mandel> alecu, yes, the SquidTestCase needs to patch the methods used for that
<alecu> mandel, for the integration tests, the tests themselves will choose if they need to use: a) no proxy, b) anon proxy, c) authed proxy.
<gatox> alecu, only replace the first one
<alecu> gatox, oh, right! I missed the "1" as the last parameter!
<alecu> gatox, dumb me!
<alecu> gatox, sorry :-)
<gatox> alecu, no problem!
<mandel> alecu, hm.. then in the setUp of the tests you can say, get_aut_proxy_settings for example, otherwise we don't match very well with the current services implementation in ubuntuone-dev-tools
<mandel> alecu, the DBustTestCase patches the methods that get the Session which makes sense
<alecu> right
<alecu> mandel, but for proxies it looks different to me
<alecu> mandel, my guess is that we should choose to use proxies or not from each individual test
<mandel> alecu, we would like to be able to get a test case to be ran in the three diff scenarios, right?
<mandel> alecu, or just a subset?
<alecu> mandel, that can be an option too: have a test be repeated in each of the three scenarios
<mandel> alecu, that is the one I was thinking to be the most common one..
<mandel> alecu, why don't you write a test with what you would imaging using, I'll do the same and lets see where we get
<alecu> mandel, but anyway we want to separate the "discovery of the configuration" from the "using the proxy" into different sets of tests.
<alecu> mandel, so, these tests you are working on are about "using the proxy"
<alecu> mandel, and I would not want to mix the "discovery of config" into that.
<alecu> mandel, yup, it makes sense. I'll try writing some tests in half an hour or so.
<alecu> mandel, if it's past your EOD, I'll mail it
<mandel> alecu, it probably is, I'll do the same know..
<mandel> s/know/now
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, I'd like your input too ^
 * ralsina reads
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, it would be nice to have a decent api for that
<gatox> mandel, i'm lost.... about what?
<gatox> mandel, from alecu ping?
<ralsina> +1 that config discovery is a whole different thing
<gatox> :P
<alecu> mandel, I think I got disconnected when you pasted *something*
<alecu> mandel, because I don't understand what you'd like the input on
<gatox> mandel, alecu +1 to separate those things.... i would be easier to control which one may be causing problems in some point and understand the code
<mandel> alecu, on how you would like the tests to be written
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, gatox for example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/746122/
<mandel> not that any of those are good ideas
<mandel> I'm more interested in how you want to write the tests than the implementation... I can think about that later
<alecu> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/746137/
<alecu> mandel, I think that way is simpler
<alecu> mandel, the tests would only be on the first class; the second and third class would only have a smallish setUp method
<mandel> alecu, looks nicer, now, how do they get the proxy seetings, like port number etc.. just set them in a self.proxy_settings?
<alecu> mandel, and setupAuthProxy and setupAnonProxy could be used directly from other tests methods in other testcases
<mandel> alecu, hm, if you allow that you will have to be careful with the tearDown and cleanUps
<alecu> mandel, our webclient library will probably use some function to get the settings. Those two methods (setupAuthProxy and setupAnonProxy) should just "self.patch" that function.
<mandel> alecu, aha, that is what I was think, but ofcourse we don't know that yet
<mandel> alecu, I need to think how well those that map with the current design of ubuntuone-dev-tools since services are ALWAYS started by the test runner
<mandel> dobey, ping
<alecu> mandel, that's great. We want one instance of squid running all the time.
<dobey> mandel: hi
<alecu> mandel, it's the responsibility of the twin functions above to let the webclient know whether to use the squid or not.
<mandel> dobey, I have a question, at the moment the DBusRunner is always ran by the TestRunner, is there a reason for that, rather than doing it in the setUp of the test case?
<mandel> dobey, I've been talking with alecu about the API that the SquiTestCase should have and he came with a nice idea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/746137/
<dobey> mandel: it wasn't working when i did it in the setUp/tearDown; and spawning killing a service for every test is also quite expensive
<mandel> mm
<dobey> mandel: yes; you really do not want to spawn a new squid for every single test
<mandel> alecu, dobey is right, is going to be very expensive to do that
<dobey> mandel: i'm not sure what the best solution is for that, but this also goes back to the discussion we had yesterday
<mandel> dobey, I had uglier ideas like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/746122/
<dobey> i don't think we want to be using squid in unit tests
<alecu> mandel, I know. And I'm not proposing to start/stop the squid on each test.
<mandel> alecu, ok, so we start the service and those methods only patch the x method that gets the proxy settings, that makes sense
<alecu> mandel, I'm proposing the webclient library using it or not on each test.
<alecu> mandel, exactly.
<mandel> alecu, I misunderstood you
<alecu> mandel, I agree with dobey that we probably don't want this to be run during unit tests
<alecu> mandel, so probably these tests should be run separately, with a different script
<mandel> alecu, that is not a big problem, we can later make u1trial ignore them or not in a nice way
<dobey> maybe devtools is the wrong place to even have this
<mandel> dobey, ideally it would be nice to have eveything in a central place for all the projects to be tested with proxy.. so where do you think it should be moved?
<dobey> mandel: a central place for it to exist makes sense; but i am not sure it should be done via the u1trial services magic. mostly becuase i wouldn't want to suggest other people to use it, and having it there does the exact opposite of that :)
<dobey> wouldn't want to suggest that it's sane for people to have that in their unit tests, that is
<mandel> dobey, yeah.. but it is so easy to do it there, that I think we are already doing it ;)
<mandel> dobey, the team chat is tom, right?
<dobey> mandel: so maybe in devtools is an ok place to have such a thing, but probably via some other means. perhaps a script or set of tools, for doing integration testing with larger instance system services like squid/apache/mysql/etc
<gatox> ralsina, when you have a moment..... review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/not-validated-account/+merge/83054  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/not-validated-account/+merge/83055
<dobey> mandel: thursday; but i won't be on it :)
<mandel> dobey, dammed..
<mandel> dobey, so.. I'll read a little of how to do proper integration tests with python, then with all the info I'll see if I have a better idea of how to integrate with devtools
<dobey> mandel: actually; probably it belongs in ubuntuone-testing, which is where the tests stuff lives that gets run in jenkins
<mandel> although, I would call what we do with dbus integration tests :P
<dobey> mandel: well, what we do with dbus is more self-integration tests. we test that the cllient API talks to the server API correctly; and we own both ends of that
<dobey> mandel: and the dbus service thing is to ensure we don't screw wiht the live session when running the tests
<mandel> dobey, I know the reason, is just that it looks like that hehe
<mandel> dobey, I'm looking at the ubuntuone-testing, it uses selenium to run the tests (I have not look that them, but I suppose they are for the web)
<mandel> is that project open? we could write the test there.. but looks funny to have the client, sso, control-panel tests for proxy there
<dobey> mandel: right; and i am not happy about that, either. but squid isn't a service that all of GNOME depends on either :)
<gatox> lisette, did you have any update about this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/878867 ?? (the one i told you yesterday.... i saw your e-mail but didn't get any update)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878867 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI Inactive button while (re-) connecting in progress (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mandel> dobey, true..
<dobey> mandel: ubuntuone-testing is for all the tests that will run in jenkins
<dobey> mandel: they simply started with the selenium/web stuff, as it's easier to do
<mandel> ack
<dobey> mandel: testing GTK+ UI inside jenkins is a bit harder :)
<mandel> dobey, I guess I could do something in that area.. I need to go (rugby training) but I'd really appreciate if you can send me your input to my mail, if you have the time that is
<mandel> I'll bring this conversation up on thursday to see wtf we do
<dobey> mandel: it was always my understanding that testing against live proxy server would only be done in jenkins (or in real-world use/testing), and that only unit tests would be in the client code necessarily
<lisette> gatox: no, waiting for input from cparrino and roberta
<gatox> lisette, ok thanks...... one more question
<lisette> shoot
<dobey> alecu: ^^ is that not what we agreed on in the call we had from hallway at UDS?
<mandel> dobey, ah, but I missed that call :(
<mandel> was on holidays..
<gatox> lisette, do you know if there is some contextual help texts done for the wizard?? it's about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/831312
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 831312 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "QT UI: implement contextual help re-enabling the ? button (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Low,Triaged]
<lisette> gatox: not yet, but it is on mine and patricia´s radar
<gatox> lisette, ok thanks! i'll wait then
<lisette> gatox: sorry.............!
<gatox> alecu, i've finish with my issue..... i was looking for some other issue, but i recall that you need reviews
<gatox> lisette, no problem! :D
<dobey> mandel: but alecu should have said it to you, when you started talking with him about it i guess :)
<alecu> dobey, mandel: yes, the saner thing would be to use squid on integration tests.
<alecu> dobey, mandel: that's exactly what's written on the bug: #884963
<alecu> bug #884963
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884963 in ubuntuone-dev-tools (and 1 other project) "proxy integration tests (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884963
<mandel> alecu, says nothing about jenkins ;)
<mandel> alecu, but is not a big problem, I sometimes miss working in an office...
<alecu> mandel, it should say nothing about jenkins!
<alecu> mandel, we need some script that we can run in our computers
<alecu> mandel, that script does integration tests using squid
<gatox> alecu, ping..... do you want me to review some of your branches?? or i should take another of my issues?
<alecu> mandel, and that script can be run by jenkins *too*.
<alecu> gatox, sure, reviews, please!
<gatox> alecu, ok......  shoot
<alecu> gatox, bug #692597
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 22 other projects) "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error) (affects: 18) (dups: 6) (heat: 142)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<gatox> alecu, ok
<alecu> gatox, there are 5 branches already merged for that bug.
<mandel> alecu, ok, I get that, then where the bloody hell should this code go? is not unit tests, which is ok, we simply add a diff script and we are done with it but we have to let u1trial know no to run them
<alecu> gatox, I'm making backports of those branches, and those are the branches "ready for review"
<alecu> gatox, the main thing is that I'm running the tests for those branches in a Maverick, Natty and Oneiric VMs
<gatox> alecu, ok....... i can review them in any ordeer?
<mandel> alecu, so, I'd use u1trial, start squid per testcase like we do with dbus and simply provide a u1trial --rpoxy flag or something
<alecu> gatox, and also the branches depend among themselves, but it says so in each merge proposal
<gatox> alecu, this is going to cost you a lot
<gatox> jejejjejejee
<alecu> gatox, perhaps you can start with some of the "storage-protocol" branches
<gatox> ok
<alecu> mandel, that's a great idea...
<alecu> mandel, let's discuss this a bit more
<mandel> alecu, lets use my last 15 min before rugby training :)
<alecu> mandel, right now we have a script (run-tests) that calls u1trial, and it sets some modules to test
<alecu> mandel, (we may discuss this tomorrow, let me know when you have to go)
<alecu> mandel, well
<alecu> mandel, the thing is that we are also passing some stuff to u1trial that *should not* be tested.
<alecu> mandel, so perhaps we should be passing the "integration tests" in that list of *should not*
<alecu> mandel, and conversely, passing the integration tests when calling u1trial from a different script
<alecu> dobey, does that make sense? ^
<mandel> alecu, then, it would be nice for the sake of extensibility to have an --integration flag that will detect which tests are integration tests and then just do a u1trial --integration
<mandel> alecu, and each new testcase we add can be added to the ignored test cases when we do not have the flag (rather than proxy which is very specific)
<dobey> alecu: i don't think u1trial is the right place to have this
<gatox> alecu, conflicts here: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/timestamp-autofix-1-4/+merge/81758
<gatox> moving to another one
<alecu> mandel, that's a lovely idea, but till we have that we can fake it
<alecu> mandel, I do not want to block having the integration tests on having a much smarter u1trial.
<alecu> dobey, then we need something that works like u1trial but that has a different set of plugins.
<alecu> dobey, u2trial ?
<mandel> alecu, adding that to u1trial is simple, I just don't know why dobey says u1trial is not the place, that is what is playing with my brains
<dobey> alecu: i don't think so.
<dobey> mandel: because it is an abuse of the python unit testing framework, in order to do integration testing, to have it there
<mandel> dobey, well, but there are no intergration testing frameworks.. and I'm not writing one :P
<dobey> alecu, mandel: to me, this seems like something we would test more like how our server tests are done, as they require certain services like squid to be up with specific configs. and probably such tests belong in ubuntuone-testing. i think we need to bring elopio and rmcbride into the discussion
<dobey> mandel: i'm not suggesting writing one. i think we have most of it written anyway :)
 * rmcbride looks at the backlog
<dobey> alecu: also, why do we need these integration tests only with squid? what about the 5 different MS proxy servers?
<mandel> dobey, squid is a starting point
<alecu> dobey, we want to test that our code is at least setting up the network library the right way
<dobey> mandel: so then after squid, we have MSProxyIIS2004TestCase? :)
<dobey> alecu: i don't think we need squid to test that do we?
<alecu> gatox, approved btw.
<rmcbride> OK, that's a lot of backlog
<mandel> dobey, hopefully not with that ugly name and we can do something smart
<gatox> alecu, great!!!!
<elopio> I'm not sure about placing those tests in u1-testing. Currently, the tests there are high level, and they don't depend on the internals of ubuntu one, just on what's visible to the client.
<dobey> elopio: right, which is why i think proxy integration tests belong there (ie; configure a proxy, make sure client connects to things through that proxy)
<elopio> sorry, s/client/user
<elopio> to me, it seems like it should be separate test suite, brother to the unit test suite and in the same project.
<mandel> elopio, which project do you mean, ubuntuone-client or ubuntuone-testing?
<elopio> mandel, ubuntuone-client. On ubuntuone-testing we could add some tests, but using mago or xpresser to do the proxy configuration.
<mandel> elopio, cool we where thinking about that kinda of
<elopio> at least, that's the current level of the tests. We could change the scope.
<dobey> elopio: there are two sets of tests here; unit tests belong in unit tests, of course; but i think the integration tests where we configure a proxy and check that things go through that proxy, belong in ubuntuone-testing, no?
<mandel> alecu, elopio, dobey, rmcbride I need to go to rugby, please continue with the dicussion, I'll read the back log asap :)
<rmcbride> yea, our current client focus is on getting mago and/or xpresser automation to do things for us.
 * mandel goes to break some bones
<mandel> hopefully not my bones :P
<alecu> mandel, watch out for your own bones
<alecu> ditto
<rmcbride> dobey: agreed on checking the proxy works, not sure how the configuration of the proxy is done, so I'm not sure about that one
<rmcbride> if it's something that the user would have to do manually, it's absolutely something that u1-testing would cover
<dobey> rmcbride: gnome network config UI; so would be via mago
<dobey> well, the user would do it manually, at some level probably
<rmcbride> right. that's waht I wasn't getting from the recent discussion
<rmcbride> I have no idea how the whole
<dobey> i don't think proxy config in dhcp responses get handled well by things
<rmcbride> "use a proxy"
<rmcbride> work flow will fucntion
<dobey> configure proxy, stuff doesn't break; <- this is how it should function :)
<elopio> dobey, they can be there. It's not a big problem. But I think that mandel's tests are more like the integration tests that facundo made in the servers project
<elopio> lib/ubuntuone/storage/tests/integration
<rmcbride> dobey: I mean how client is interacting. The only thing I'm getting from the discussion is "we should have these tests somewhere and they may or may not involve squid"
 * rmcbride hasn't been reading this thread for as long as it has been going on
<dobey> elopio: i think that's yet to be determined, as we don't actually have any tests yet :)
<elopio> those are too coupled with the project internals. Are more like unit tests than like UI tests.
<dobey> rmcbride: well, squid is "we need a proxy server"
<elopio> dobey, ok, then I think that there should be integration tests at the level of those server tests :)
<dobey> rmcbride: in CI, we probably want to have several different proxy servers running, and test that the client works correctly with all of them
<elopio> and then, integration tests at the level of the user. That's u1-testing.
<rmcbride> dobey: ah yes.
<dobey> elopio: i don't think these are coupled with the code internals at all
<alecu> dobey, I think that lower level tests may be coupled with the code
<dobey> alecu: i don't think lower level tests need an actual proxy server
<elopio> dobey, if they are not coupled, I see no problem in placing them in a different project. It can be u1-testing, or u1-integration-testing, or anything else.
<rmcbride> OK so basically, for the CI stuff that we would be covering with u1 testing, we'll need a proxy server in the environment, and eventually proxy use configuration as one story in the various test suites
<alecu> dobey, not unit tests, but integration tests similar to the u1client-server tests.
<rmcbride> for platforms
<rmcbride> bear in mind
<elopio> I see three levels: unit, integration and user.
<rmcbride> we don't yet have smoketest done apart from webUI
<elopio> if you can fake or mock all the proxies, we can test almost everything in the unit level, and the integration level might not be necessary.
<dobey> alecu: why?
<rmcbride> elopio: agreed on that.
<elopio> but it also depends on what we can test at the user level.
<alecu> dobey, because they catch different type of errors that unit tests don't catch. And are more fine grained than high level integration tests.
<rmcbride> elopio: yep. That's what I am unclear on from the discussion so far
<dobey> alecu: then maybe those belong in ubuntuone-servers; because the client branches can't spawn a server to talk to as well
<dobey> alecu: if they're going to be end-to-end tests, they need to be somewhere that is possible
<elopio> dobey, that makes sense. If we need two dbus sessions to test the synchronization through firewalls, those tests seem more like brothers of the ones facundo did on the servers project.
<alecu> dobey, hmm... I don't think a full server is needed. Just an ssl enabled port that answers with the ubuntuone-storage-protocol handshake
<ralsina> Sorry, was on a call. What should I decide? :-)
<alecu> dobey, and that's completely doable with twisted on the client tests
<elopio> ralsina, you should say: "let's do all the kinds of tests, the more the merrier"
<alecu> and having them on ubuntuone-client will mean that they will get run a lot more often by reviewers.
<ralsina> what elopio said!
 * ralsina cracks the whip, for emphasis and great justice
 * dobey goes to get some bourbon
<dobey> better start drinking now
<ralsina> dobey: ha
<rmcbride> dobey: polished off that Cuban Rum already?
<dobey> rmcbride: finished it in orlando
<rmcbride> dobey: ah. Shame I wasn't on site longer I guess
<ralsina> some integration testing is always useful, It's conceptually different from unit testing. Unit testing tests "dos it do what it's supposed to", integration tests are "is it trying to do the right thing?"
<dobey> well, i understand beuno has a nice stock we can clean out
<elopio> my opinion (almost ignorant as I have just read a little of the unit tests) is that on ubuntuone-client we should have tests that check that the client can talk with all the proxies, through fakes.
<elopio> on ubuntuone-servers, or new project ubuntuone-integration-testing, we should have tests that check that two clients can be synchronized through firewalls. If they are the real firewalls, that's better.
<alecu> elopio, I would agree with that, but since the code of the libraries that do the network access (qt-network and libsoup) is not python, we cannot use mockers there.
<elopio> and on ubuntuone-testing, we should have tests that check that two different users can synchronize their files through the UI.
<alecu> elopio, I completely agree with the second point
<dobey> better would be firing all the IT persons in the world who ever suggest setting up a proxy (in this sense) and requiring users to go through it, as a solution
<elopio> alecu, sure we can. We can add use our own interface on python to talk to those libraries.
<elopio> then we fake the responses.
<dobey> alecu: it's Python. you can do anything in Python.
<dobey> that's what makes it so great!
<dobey> </sarcasm>
<gatox> alecu, i've some really bad news for you..... please sit down..... are you sit? :P
<alecu> gatox, sure
<gatox> alecu, all of your branches have conflicts
<alecu> gatox, ouch!
<gatox> alecu, i added the  message in each one
<gatox> the comment
<gatox> i mean
<alecu> gatox, are you merging them with stable?
<gatox> yep
<gatox> i branch trunk locally...... and then merge with yours
<alecu> elopio, I'm not sure I'm understanding "We can add use our own interface on python to talk to those libraries."
<dobey> anyway; i don't think configuring/starting a squid server (or any server on that level of service actually), belongs in ubuntuone-dev-tools
<alecu> gatox, fiuuuuuu, you worried me.
<gatox> alecu, why?? do i did something wrong?
<alecu> gatox, you should not branch trunk, you should branch each different "stable" branch.
<elopio> alecu, sorry, that's my crappy english getting in the middle.
<alecu> elopio, mine's not a lot better :-)
<alecu> gatox, say, let's start with one of them
<elopio> it's the principle of isolation. If we are using a external library that we can't control, it's better to add a class we can control in the middle.
<gatox> alecu, ohhhhh crap..... i  mark each one as need fixing.....
<alecu> gatox, for instance, this one: We can add use our own interface on python to talk to those libraries.
<elopio> it will just pass messages from us to the library. If we use that, we can fake the library responses.
<alecu> doh
<alecu> gatox, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/timestamp-autofix-1-4/+merge/81758
<alecu> elopio, yes, and those are unit tests.
<elopio> alecu, yes.
<gatox> alecu, i should branch this: lp:ubuntuone-storage-protocol/stable-1-4
<ralsina> You guys know there already are debugging proxies that do that, right? http://www.fiddler2.com/fiddler2/
<gatox> and the mmerge with yours?
<alecu> gatox, exactly!
<dobey> elopio: we don't need to do anyting special like that to fake the libraries
 * gatox hits his head with the desk
<gatox> alecu, ook...... reviewing again
<elopio> on the integration tests, it would be better not to fake anything.
<elopio> dobey, even better then :)
<dobey> ralsina: that is basically just another proxy server, yes
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but it doesn't need a server behind it because it can record traffic and fake it
<alecu> ralsina: that sounds interesting, but we need protocols other than HTTP(s)
<dobey> ralsina: yes, but so can squid; so it's baasically the same thing as squid, but instead, it's a windows app that supports less stuff :)
<elopio> can we configure all the real proxies through bash or python? If that's possible, then we just need to overwrite the setup of facundo's tests to put the two clients behind the proxies. And that's the integration suite.
<dobey> alecu: do we really need an end-to-end test that only does the protocol handshake here?
<alecu> ralsina: also, we are very interested in proxy auth, and fiddler does not seem to have any of that.
<ralsina> alecu: agreed
<ralsina> elopio: yes, we can
<ralsina> elopio: at least squid
<elopio> ralsina, and what do you think? should that be part of ubuntuone-servers?
<alecu> elopio, ralsina: I think that's a good solution, but we can also do it with tests that run on the client
<alecu> elopio, ralsina: the problem with the tests that are run on the server side is that our developers seldom run them.
<elopio> alecu, do you mean at the unit level?
<ralsina> alecu: that was in part because they did not run in the releases we are supposed to run :-)
<elopio> alecu, ahhh, that's a different problem.
<elopio> rmcbride, is working on updating those tests, and the idea is to have them being run by jenkins every time that the branch changes.
<ralsina> alecu: but yes, that is a problem
<alecu> elopio, cool. But we would anyway need the server running on every client version that we support
<elopio> alecu, we should have that. That would be awesome.
<alecu> elopio, surely would be awesome, but it looks a bit difficult to me.
<ralsina> we could run the tests against the real server or a staging server or some server
<ralsina> sure, the tests would take a day to run...
<elopio> alecu, I think that's the next step. After having the integration and smoke tests automated, we need a QA lab with virtual machines for everything we support, and have jenkins shooting tests against those servers during the day.
<alecu> elopio, because that means that we need to have the server tests running on Precise in the very near future.
<dobey> alecu: having every version of the client we support, running against a test server, isn't that difficult now
<dobey> alecu: just fire up X VMs, and have them all run the same test suite, with different versions of the client
<elopio> if we don't have that, then we can't say we "support" those clients.
<alecu> dobey, elopio, well, right now the client-server integration tests need to run in the same vm; facundobatista may correct me if I'm wrong.
<ralsina> Once proxy is actually working, daily runs of the integration tests should be plenty to catch problems
<dobey> alecu: the tests that are in ubuntuone-servers for that are special; if we had real CI with real clients talking to staging server all the time, we likely might not even need them
<elopio> alecu, yes, I don't know about that. But wouldn't it require just to change the u1sdtool configuration as we do to test manually against staging?
<elopio> and thinking it a second time, integration tests should be a little more independent from the server so we can test against a local server, against staging and against production. Then, they should be in a separate project.
<elopio> rmcbride, what do you think about splitting u1-testing in u1-user-testing and u1-integration-testing?
<rmcbride> elopio: I think that we should certainly have suites for both. I'm not entirely certain that we need to make them seperate projects, but we do need to cover both scopes, certainly
<rmcbride> certainly
<elopio> rmcbride, and what's the current status of the integration tests? I missed the weekly meeting, sorry.
<dobey> elopio: i don't think "user-testing" is the right term for that
<rmcbride> elopio: still in work. with holiday and such I still don't have an implementation.
<rmcbride> acceptance testing is probably a better term (as it relies heavily on usability and user acceptability)
 * rmcbride has never had his QA terminology completely correct though
<elopio> rmcbride, ok. If you need a hand let me know.
<dobey> elopio: user testing, generally means putting a user in front of a computer, and having that user do things; at least, that's what it makes me think of when i see the term :)
<dobey> user-tested; mom-approved
<rmcbride> Or hooking a user up to wires and testing him
<dobey> it's like kix
<elopio> dobey, you name it, I'm also bad with names. It can be simulated-user-testing, ui-testing, acceptance-testing.
<gatox> dobey, if we have a branch that don't show any lint issue in maverick, but it does in O... should we updated to use the new u1lint?? (for example this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/timestamp-autofix-1-4/+merge/81758)
<rmcbride> UNless we can actually start wiring some users up
<dobey> gatox: not sure i understand?
<elopio> we used to call them GUI-integration-testing. That's  always a mess :)
<dobey> gatox: stable branches can't depend on the new tools, no
<gatox> dobey, ahhhhh ok..... so the answer is no
<dobey> elopio: i am not sure we need to split that project up
<dobey> gatox: also, you shouldn't vote on your own proposals :)
<gatox> dobey, :S where did i do that?
<rmcbride> elopio: I think there's room in the u1-testing project layout for testing in both contexts.
<dobey> gatox: you voted "needs fixing"
<dobey> oh, that's alecu's proposal
<elopio> dobey, if we don't split them, then we could use the same bash scripts to configure the things that don't belong to our user interface. That might be good.
<dobey> nevermind :)
<gatox> dobey, yes
<dobey> i thought that was your proposal
<elopio> so we at least need a new level in the u1-testing hierarchy.
 * rmcbride nods
<elopio> I'm going to eat now, in motorcycle \m/ Finally there's real sun in Costa Rica.
<rmcbride> buen provecho
<alecu> elopio, have a nice time!
<alecu> elopio, rmcbride: thanks for your time!
<ralsina> dobey: is the scope of the devtools package defined somewhere?
<elopio> so, to wrap up my revised opinion: u1-client with unit tests that fake the proxies. move facundobatista's tests from u1-servers to u1-testing/integration, add scripts to set up proxies to u1-testing/scripts, have jenkins run simulated-users and integration tests with and without the proxies, for the 3000 platforms we support :)
<ralsina> dobey: because, practically speaking, we need a place to put this :-)
<alecu> gatox, to answer your question: u1-storage-protocol and u1-client: 1-4=M 1-6=N 2-0=O
<elopio> rmcbride, alecu, thanks. bbl.
<gatox> alecu, ok! thanks
<dobey> ralsina: no, but i guess we should do that
<ralsina> dobey: yes, we should
<alecu> gatox, and sso-client: 1-0=M 1-2=N 1-4=O
<dobey> ralsina: i know we do. but there's a difference between putting some new stuff in there, and tightly integrating it with it, as well
<alecu> rye, duanedesign: I'm about to edit an article in the FAQ: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-can-i-test-the-latest-ubuntu-one-builds/
<alecu> rye, duanedesign: what's the markup used?
<duanedesign> alecu: rst
<alecu> duanedesign, thanks!
<duanedesign> alecu: http://rst.ninjs.org/
<duanedesign> that might be useful
<alecu> duanedesign, I found that some pages (like the one above) have messed up the command line interactions.
<gatox> duanedesign, cool
<duanedesign> hymmmm
<alecu> duanedesign, it looks like every line is pasted together.
<alecu> duanedesign, I'm fixing that page, but just wanted to let you guys know about that.
<duanedesign> thank you
<alecu> duanedesign, I've fixed it like this: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-can-i-test-the-latest-ubuntu-one-builds/
<alecu> duanedesign, it still looks a bit ugly; probably a better css style is needed for what the users should type on the command line
<ralsina> EOD for me, since I seem to have missed have lunch.
<gatox> ralsina, ack...
<gatox> bye!!
<gatox> ralsina, and have a great lunch :P
<gatox> alecu, ping
<gatox> alecu, this branch has conflicts: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/timestamp-autofix-2-0/+merge/81792  (really this time :P)
<alecu> gatox, pong
<alecu> gatox, it truly does, thanks! :-)
<gatox> alecu, i'll install the vms tonight in order to test your branches
<gatox> alecu, so i'll resume the reviews tomorrow
<alecu> gatox, cool, thanks a bunch
<gatox> alecu, no problem!
<gatox> eod for me.... see you tomorrow people!
<dobey> cheers all
<alecu> bye all!
<rmcbride> later all
#ubuntuone 2011-11-23
<karni> Good night o/
<lauratika> i have a question rigarding ubnutu one... my music folder is sync with the cloud and by mistake i delete from my pc a lot of music files how can i tell one to sync with my pc to get all those files are in the cloud directly to my pc again?
<lauratika> any one?
<karni> Good morning!
<mandel> morning all!
<karni> morning mandel o/
<mandel> karni, motning :)
<karni> :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<duanedesign> morning all
<mandel> JamesTait, duanedesign morning!
<JamesTait> Hey mandel! :)
<ralsina> good morning
<mandel> ralsina, morning! can I have some very easy reviews from you?
<ralsina> mandel: I already did one :-)
<mandel> ralsina, and I mean really easy :)
<mandel> ralsina, sweet!
<ralsina> give me the other one
<mandel> ralsina, first, lets look at something funny: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/refactor-testcase/+merge/82868
<mandel> ralsina, look at the output of tarmac.. i complains about skipIf when it is used as a decorator..
<mandel> ralsina, that does not happen in O but tarmac is running on N
<ralsina> hmmmmm
<ralsina> could be the python version playing tricks
<ralsina> since pylint does some rather evil stuff to figure out unused imports
<ralsina> It's wierder that we are getting DeprecationWarning *inside* pylint
<ralsina> Maybe there is an old pylint on tarmac? Maybe it's too new? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, yeah.. I noticed that too, I'm fixing the deprecation warnings, which are easy to fix.. but nevertheless is a PITA
<ralsina> well, it's pylint
<mandel> ralsina, I'll push the branch with the fixes and disabling the error message and we are done with it :)
<ralsina> cool, I'll take the kid to school and be back for it
<mandel> ralsina, I also have a question, when is nessita back? She requested hereself for some reviews in my branches and I'd like those fixes to land this week
<scarleo> Hi, the Android app doesn't remember my credentials after rebooting phone. Is it supposed to be like that or is something wrong?
<mandel> ralsina, ok, see you after school droping ;)
<mandel> scarleo, karni is you man :)
<karni> scarleo: sounds wrong
<scarleo> mandel: ok
<scarleo> yeah I think so too
<karni> scarleo: What phone do you have + what Android version
<scarleo> karni: Samsung Galaxy S with ClockworkMod 7.1
<karni> scarleo: That doesn't seem right, as the token is persisted in the AccountManager. So it should be there.
<scarleo> karni: 2.3.7
<karni> scarleo: let me try reproducing it.
<scarleo> karni: Hmmm, when I think about it this might have started when I set a credential password in the phone settings
<karni> scarleo: credential password?
<karni> scarleo: I'm not into Mods much. Is it some kind of master password for AccountManager ?
<scarleo> karni: yeah, I think that is how it works, like key manager in Ubuntu
<scarleo> karni: Settings->Location & Security->Credential Storage
<karni> scarleo: rebooting phone.
<karni> scarleo: Do you know what is "Credenial Storage" for? :)
<scarleo> karni: I believe it is like key manager in Ubuntu, stores credentials for apps and phone, that is what I think
<karni> scarleo: It's for installing VPN and SSL client authentication certificates that you use to access VPNs or web servers that use certificates as logon credentials.
<scarleo> karni: Ah, ok so I got it all wrong then :)
<karni> scarleo: What you think it is, is actually the AccountManager.
<scarleo> Ok
<karni> scarleo: Meaning, this should not influence U1F. So, can you please try logging in again
<karni> scarleo: And once you do, restart the phone again, so we can see if the problem persists?
<karni> scarleo: Also, have you, by any change, used some root/mod tool to limit default access to the AccountManager?
<karni> scarleo: Once you log in, the app should cache it's access token as well, so reboot of the phone should have no impact on accessing U1.
<scarleo> ok, rebooting now to test
<karni> scarleo: Thanks
<scarleo> karni: phone is rooted but I haven't limited acces to AccountManager as far as I know
<karni> cool
<scarleo> karni: At least not intentionally :)
<scarleo> karni: Same thing happened again, I was logged in, rebooted and after reboot U1 asks me to log in again
<karni> scarleo: Hm :S
<karni> scarleo: before you log in
<karni> scarleo: Could you please check in your Menu > Settings > Accounts & sync
<karni> scarleo: if there is an "Ubuntu One" account already set up
<scarleo> karni: no U1 in Accounts & Sync
<scarleo> karni: I have U1 on external SD now, should I move it to phone? Maybe that's the issue?
<karni> scarleo: What version of Ubuntu One Files are you using? (You can check in MEnu > Settings > Applications > Manage applications)
<karni> scarleo: That should not influence login. You should be careful, though, if you're trying to auto-upload. external SD apps do not start on boot, even if they should (just FYI).
<scarleo> karni: I know, already tested it but I don't use auto upload
<karni> scarleo: All right. Could you check the app version please :) ?
<scarleo> karni: yes, just had to login first: 1.0.4.1
<karni> scarleo: right, that's the most up to date version. what bothers me is an account is not created when you log in
<karni> scarleo: What bothers me even more, is I can't reproduce the problem.
<scarleo> karni: Now when I logged in to u1 I can see it in Accounts & Sync
<karni> scarleo: Umm.. if you reboot the phone, and Ubuntu One account is missing from AccountManager (Accounts & sync), your ROM is broken :<
<karni> scarleo: You can try again, if you wish. Actually, I would appreciate that.
<scarleo> karni: Ok, I can buy that :) It's after all a custom ROM
<karni> It's good to know if there are 'known issues' with custom roms.
<scarleo> Ok, trying again
<karni> scarleo: Thanks
<scarleo> so just reboot again?
<karni> scarleo: yup
<karni> scarleo: Then check if the account is still there. If not, bug affects ubuntuone-android-files: invalid, clockworkmod: confirmed
<scarleo> karni: It's gone from Accounts & sync after reboot
<karni> scarleo: Too bad, sorry :(
<scarleo> karni: not your fault :) But thanks anyway
<karni> So, it's the MOD :< You're welcome!
<scarleo> karni: I'm just gonna try move it to phone and test rebooting again, just in case
<karni> scarleo: Now you got me thinking..
<karni> scarleo: I wonder how's it with Accounts in apps on SD storage. /me checks
<karni> scarleo: It's not your ROM. It's a design bug.
<karni> scarleo: The account is gone.
<scarleo> karni: after moving it to phone it remembers me!
<karni> scarleo: This most definitely looks like an Android limitation I did not anticipate.
<karni> scarleo: Users really pushed for App2SD feature, but we're limited by Android on that one.
<karni> scarleo: I'd say, it's not a bug but Android limitation. If it bothers users, they should keep it on the phone.
<scarleo> karni: yes, it's a problem for alot of apps to live on sd
<karni> scarleo: Thank you :) You made me aware of that issue, and it's a big one actually. We'll know what to tell users.
<scarleo> karni: np
<karni> scarleo: TBH with you, there are ~5-6 limitations when moving to SD card. It basically, well, sucks.
<scarleo> karni: I believe you :) Problem is so many have a very limited phone storage so everyone is trying to keep a minimum of apps on phone.
<karni> scarleo: We may work this around. I've filed a bug report if you wish to subscribe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files/+bug/893959
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 893959 in ubuntuone-android-files "App2SD drops the account (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New]
<karni> scarleo: Right.
<scarleo> karni: Ah, thanks, I'll subscribe
<duanedesign> hello mandel
<duanedesign> mandel: feeling better from your rugby game the other day?
<gatox> hi
<duanedesign> hello gatox
<mandel> duanedesign, feeling, ok, I think I'm to old for this things hehe
<mandel> duanedesign, I have a blue eye today :P
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, did you see my email, your laptop is in Afaganistan according to UPDS :P
<gatox> mandel, yes  jejej..... i didn't see that is in afganistan...... but i saw your email jeje
<duanedesign> where are you gatox ? if i can ask
<gatox> duanedesign, argentina..... cordoba
<gatox> duanedesign, you?
<duanedesign> nice, lots of our team iin Argentina :)
<gatox> yep
<duanedesign> gatox: i am in Tulsa, OK U.S.
<mandel> duanedesign, nearly the full bloody team is there..
<duanedesign> gatox: i have a good friend in Montevideo. So i have been hoping to be invited to a team event in Beunos Aires
<gatox> duanedesign, are you enjoyinng winter right now? :P
<duanedesign> gatox: it was -1c this morning
<duanedesign> had to dig the doats out of the closet
<duanedesign> coats
<gatox> duanedesign, lucky you!!! i'm suffering summer here jejej
<mandel> gatox, do you have time for super easy reviews?
<mandel> gatox, first: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/use-new-testcase/+merge/83135
<gatox> mandel, shoot..... before i end installing the vms for alecu's review :P
<mandel> gatox, second one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-new-testcase/+merge/83136
<mandel> gatox, and third https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-new-testcase/+merge/83137
<gatox> mandel, +1 to the first one.....
<gatox> mandel, juazzzz.... when you mean trivial you are not kiddinggggg
<gatox> mandel, do you want to review my unicode branch?? alecu already approved it
<mandel> gatox, sure, I'll be on it in a couple of mins.. I think I fixed most of the sso test issues, let me try them
<gatox> mandel, ok! here is the branch when you have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/unicode-issues/+merge/82586
<mandel> gatox, another one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-vista-update/+merge/82418
<mandel> gatox, that one fixes the vista autoupdate issues
 * gatox looking...
<ralsina> good morning again!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<mandel> aquarius, ping
<ralsina> mandel: still need any 1-character branch reviews/
<mandel> ralsina, let me check
<mandel> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/use-new-testcase/+merge/83136
<mandel> ralsina, and https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-new-testcase/+merge/83137
<aquarius> mandel, pong
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: this kind of thing can land with one review.
<gatox> ralsina, ack!
<ralsina> I mean, if it runs once, the import is right, and that's it :-)
<ralsina> worst case, tarmac will bounce it
<mandel> ralsina, which might happen since the new ubuntuone-dev-tools have not been installed
<ralsina> mandel: in which case, you'll re-approve them ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, yes, lets put then in 2*+1 and then I'll approve them after talking with dobey :)
<ralsina> too late.
<ralsina> ;-)
<ralsina> Sorry!
<mandel> ralsina, I'd really appreciate a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-vista-update/+merge/82418 which fixes the vista auto-update
<mandel> ralsina, not big deal :)
<ralsina> mandel: MsiException? There are no Msi involved here
<ralsina> mandel: one thing that scares me a bit: os.path.dirname('c:\\users\\') ==> 'c:\\users'
<ralsina> mandel: So, if by chance we have the trailing slash, things will fail weirdly
<mandel> ralsina, the MsiException is used when uninstalling the old beta, is already present in trunk :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok, that was just curiosity :-)
<mandel> ralsina, :(
<mandel> that was upside down sorry :P
<gatox> ralsina, do you have time for more reviews this  morning?
<mandel> s/:(/:)
<ralsina> So, (:
<mandel> ralsina, regarding the \\ sys.executable never adds a \\ at the end right?
<mandel> and same with __file__, am I correct?
<ralsina> mandel: we are doing dirname(dirname(sys.executable)) ?
<mandel> ralsina, yes we are
<ralsina> ugh
<ralsina> but ok then
<ralsina> mandel: also, all this makes no sense if the binary isnot frozen
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> gatox: pongale
<gatox> ralsina, can you review two related branches? (one of them is fun... is the installer, qt, signals :P)
 * gatox try to convince ralsina 
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<ralsina> I can't quite *run* things right now but I can look at code ;-)
<ralsina> I am reinstalling all my linux VMs
<gatox> ralsina, thanks! https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/not-validated-account/+merge/83055   -    https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/not-validated-account/+merge/83054
<gatox> ralsina, i'm installing linux vms too to test alecu's branches
<ralsina> gatox: same idea :-)
<mandel> ralsina, that is from you, I don't know why you did it like that ;)
<gatox> mandel, now i'll tests your branch..... i was installing a vm.... and this machine doesn't support 2 vms at the same time :P
<ralsina> mandel: not the part about running the autoupdate isn't
<ralsina> mandel: but anyway ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, it uses the same process used to run the .exe for control panel etc hehe
<mandel> ralsina, I have no imagination :)
<ralsina> Oh, ok then
<mandel> ralsina, I will really appreciate if you merge that branch and make a .exe that way I can test IRL on Vista
<ralsina> mandel: yes, I would love to do that
<ralsina> mandel: in fact, I will do that right now
<mandel> ralsina, superb! let me know when is ready
<ralsina> gatox: get a real computer!
<gatox> ralsina, mandel is carrying the real computer :P
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> gatox mandel es tu mula!
<gatox> ralsina, jjejejee totally
<ralsina> ya sabés, cuando vuelve, dos paquetes de azucar impalpable en la mochila ;-)
<gatox> jjjeejjejejeje
<mandel> oh my..
<mandel> gatox, unicode branch +1 feel free to aprove it
<ralsina> mandel: uploading binary, should be available in a few minutes
<mandel> ralsina, great, I'll do a IRL with the x64 and x86 machine then :)
<gatox> mandel, awesome..... i thought that was going to need more changes.....
 * gatox don't trust himself :P
<ralsina> mandel: also, makes binary 6MB smaller since it will hace one copy of the autoupdater ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, we are that good :)
<mandel> hehe
<ralsina> CHANGELOG: "reduced size of the windows installer 20% by deduplicating binary objects" [X]
<mandel> ralsina, is a good one :)
<mandel> ralsina, i sthe exe there?
<ralsina> I HATE UPLOADING FILES FROM ARGENTINA
<ralsina> mandel: 80%
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> mandel: http://ubuntuone.com/1DUJiqAn9hQ9JlenwP2xtX
<aquarius> mandel, you pinged/
<aquarius> ?
<ralsina> aquarius: mandel is having lunch
<aquarius> ralsinaah well. He pinged me and didn't say what about :)
<alecu> gatox, ping
<gatox> alecu, pong
<gatox> alecu, i'm setting the environment to test your branches....
 * gatox reads minds
<gatox> :P
<alecu> gatox, cool :-)
<alecu> ralsina, mandel, dobey: I need you guys to help me reviewing all these branches: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/stable-2-0/+bug/692597
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 22 other projects) "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error) (affects: 18) (dups: 6) (heat: 142)" [Undecided,New]
<alecu> ralsina, mandel, dobey: and please: when reviewing, do not worry about the first vote that gatox gave to those branches, since he had a merge issue that was resolved.
<dobey> mandel: alecu there are at least 3 pending review from nessita; and she's on holiday
<dobey> where is gatox?
<gatox> dobey, here is gatox
<dobey> if it's resolved, he should update the review :)
<gatox> dobey, i marked as abstain until i review it again.... the problem was that i was merging not with stable branch, but instead with trunk..... so some branches had conflicts that weren't true
<dobey> gatox: instead of merging, to run tests locally, just branch; if there are conflicts or anything, launchpad and/or tarmac will say so
<gatox> dobey, i understood that the right procedure was to branch locally and then merge......
<alecu> gatox, I always do it like that. I have a script to do that.
<gatox> i think that avoids problems
<gatox> (not in this case :P  but generally)
<dobey> i don't think it avoids problems; i think it increases the potential for them, as well as increases the burden on reviewers
<alecu> gatox, dobey: here's the script to decrease burden :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/%2Bjunk/devel-scripts/
<alecu> I use that for any and all reviews
<alecu> You use it like this:
<alecu> ~/bin/setup_review [stable-1-4] https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/timestamp-autofix-1-4
<alecu> the first parameter is optional, and defaults to "trunk"
<alecu> hmmm... I better add some readme :P
<gatox> alecu, groso!
<dobey> alecu: if you had to write a complicated script to do that for you, then obviously it's a burden and we should just not do that :)
<alecu> gatox, the thing I like about this is that you can pass it any launchpad url, even merge proposal urls, and it will cut the interesting parts.
<gatox> alecu, that's great!
<alecu> gatox, I've added a README to the branch with the scripts.
<dobey> mandel: can you also update the tests in devtools to use the new testcase please? :)
<gatox> alecu, pulling :P
<mandel> dobey, did it alread :)
<mandel> aquarius, is too keep you on your toes. Don't worry I don't need you anymore hehe
<dobey> oh, ok
<dobey> alecu: so sso and storage-protocol implement the timestamp fix independently?
<alecu> dobey, for the time being, yes. SSO does all its webclient calls in a sync way; all the rest of our code is async.
<alecu> well, except the u1-client api calls: those are sync too.
<mandel> me
<alecu> dobey, anyway, this all webclient calls will be unified in the proxy branches that will make the sso code use an async library
<aquarius> mandel, ah, that's OK then ;)
<alecu> but the backports will remain like that.
<mandel> alecu, dobey, ralsina, gatox standup!
<gatox> me
<alecu> mandel, who do you think you are, nessita?
<ralsina> me
<alecu> mke
<mandel> alecu, jajaja
<dobey> heh
<dobey> me
<mandel> alecu, cabron, soy mucho mas alto y mis piernas mas largas ;)
<dobey> heh
<alecu> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Cleaned MP from last week. Made changes in all projects to use the new test case. Work on the SSO tests issues and fixed almost all of them.
<mandel> TODO: IRL for the Vista fix. More SSO tests.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> gatox, go go go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Merged unicode branch (happiness!), Propose a branch that fix Bug #851885, several reviews.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with Bug #822698, and alecu's review.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851885 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "When logging in with an no-yet-validated account, there is no useful message (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851885
<ubot4> gatox: Error: Bug #822698 not found.
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: calls, calls, calls, roadmap review, calls, trying to finish my kanban, build test-release for mandel TODO: finish my kanban, finish cleanup of windows-build-script, hiring, etc, etc BLOCKED: life is short
<ralsina> alecu?
<alecu> DONE: discussed integration testing, resumed proxy work on sso
<alecu> TODO: proxy
<alecu> BLOCKED: u1cp backport branches blocked on twisted+GI issue
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: reviewed some code, discussed proxy testing,
<dobey> λ TODO: twisted gi reactor?, move some stuff around, make some awesome
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<alecu> "rodrigo__ has quit"
<mandel> alecu, heheh oh irc..
<dobey> gatox: btw, your unicode fixes branch failed for a rather odd reason; i'm looking at that now
<gatox> dobey, failed to land?
<dobey> gatox: yes
<dobey> gatox: for some reason it tried to load the windows tests
<gatox> dobey, let me know if i need to change somethings
<dobey> gatox: i don't think it's something you did
<dobey> gatox: ah; so changing the way arguments are handled in u1trial, so that things get passed through the trial system and we are compatible with all the trial args, caused the problem, it seems
<gatox> mmm
<dobey> gatox: it's an easy change to workaround it in your branch though
<gatox> dobey, what should i do?
<dobey> gatox: on line 56 of Makefile.am, swap the argument ordering to u1trial, so that "tests" comes after "-p tests/platform/windows"
<gatox> dobey, like this? 		PYTHONPATH="$(PYTHONPATH)" u1trial -p tests/platform/windows tests; \
<dobey> gatox: yep
<gatox> dobey, ok..... submitting that change
<dobey> gatox: ok; i'll check the diff and set it back to approved once lp rescans
<gatox> dobey, done
 * gatox lunch...... brb
<ralsina> mandel: did you get the link for the installer?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I did
<ralsina> mandel: if that works, let me know, so I can commit a change
<mandel> ok
<mandel> trying now
<dobey> joshuahoover, rye: can you re-verify SRU for bug #884959 please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884959 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "ActionQueue does not reset tempfile (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884959
<joshuahoover> dobey: i'll give it a shot...i'm concerned that my last test appeared successful but that was without the patch properly applied :(
<dobey> joshuahoover: well, maybe facundobatista can help verify it. or something. as long as it gets verified so we can push the thing out to -updates next week :)
<dobey> anyway, need to get some lunch; bbiab
<joshuahoover> enjoy :)
<mandel> alecu, do all ServerFactories form twisted have the onConnectionLost? http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/11.0.0/api/twisted.internet.protocol.Factory.html
<mandel> alecu, I don't know when the server looses the connection, do I have to look at the protocol level?
<mandel> ralsina, seems not to work, looking into ti
<mandel> s/ti/it
<ralsina> :-(
<mandel> ralsina, it does work to know if there is a new update, then the dialog does not appear
<mandel> ralsina, werid, since the check uses the same path
<ralsina> weird
<ralsina> works if you call it manually?
<mandel> ralsina, yes
<mandel> ralsina, might be my vm, because it takes ages when trying to load the control panel
<ralsina> mandel: no idea then
<alecu> mandel, ServerFactories do not have the onConnectionLost method
<alecu> mandel, I think it's only added by that recipe by jml
<mterry> Is file sync on precise known to be broken?
<mandel> alecu, hm.. weird, I think I got ti since I'm getting a complete diff Error
<alecu> mandel, and the onConnectionLost is a deferred in jml's recipe, not a method.
<alecu> mandel, also: factories do not (usually) care about connections, since each factory creates *many* protocols, and each protocol has its own connection.
<alecu> mandel, I say "usually", because in some cases where you know that the factory will create only one protocol instance you can do something like in the recipe.
<joshuahoover> dobey: bug #884959 tested and passed...i actually got the bug to reproduce a few times before i installed proposed and tested that :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884959 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "ActionQueue does not reset tempfile (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884959
<dobey> joshuahoover: yay!
<gatox> mandel, alecu when you have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/explore-button/+merge/83202
<gatox> alecu, now i'll be 100% focus on your branches
<alecu> \o/
<alecu> gatox, in your branch, clicking on the bug number makes lp say "Bug 822698 cannot be found"
<ubot4> alecu: Error: Bug #822698 not found.
<gatox> alecu, i think because it's private
<alecu> oh, right.
<alecu> gatox, well, I can't see it here either: https://code.launchpad.net/bugs/822698
<ubot4> alecu: Error: Bug #822698 not found.
<gatox> alecu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/822698
<ubot4> gatox: Error: Bug #822698 not found.
<alecu> gatox, I still can't see it :-(
<gatox> alecu, that's weird.....
<gatox> alecu, removing the private check.....
<gatox> no need to add that anyway
<gatox> alecu, can you see it now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/822698 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 822698 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI folder view explore button (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged]
<gatox> you should
<gatox> the bot find it
<alecu> gatox, I can see it now, thanks!
<alecu> gatox, approved.
<gatox> alecu, thnaks!
<gatox> brb
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<mandel> alecu, la madre que pario a twisted, I got them working!
<alecu> mandel, vamos!
<mandel> alecu, we should add this as a class or something in ubuntuone-dev-tools..
<mandel> alecu, is way to much work to get it right
<alecu> mandel, yes, we probably should add it.
<alecu> mandel, got a branch to see?
<mandel> alecu, yes, pushing now
<mandel> alecu, my internet is funcky after 6:00 pm for some unknown reason..
<alecu> mandel, dobey, ralsina, gatox: were you guys able to review any of my backport branches? Please tell me if I can help with that.
<ralsina> alecu: got caught up on other stuff, have not started yet :-/
<alecu> ralsina: no problem.
<mandel> alecu, will walk the dog and do them during my night or your morning, is that ok?
<mandel> alecu, I have vms for all the os, so is not much workk for me cc ralsina
 * mandel walks dog
<gatox> alecu, i'm having some issues..... but things related to my machine by now
<dobey> alecu: i haven't, sorry
<dobey> alecu: and what  about the ones waiting for review from nessita?
<dobey> grr twisted
<alecu> dobey, if I get two reviews before she returns, then I'll land them
<alecu> dobey, fighting with the GI and the reactor?
<dobey> trying to
<dobey> alecu: you should go to those branches where reviews are pending on her, and change the pending request back to ubuntuone-hackers
<dobey> alecu: tarmac will not land them as-is
<alecu> dobey, good point, thanks.
<dobey> alecu: it looks like you need to update the year in the copyright headers in many places; you did in a few, but not in all the files you changed
<alecu> dobey, will do, thanks.
<mterry> FYI, file sync on precise seems broken: 894130
<mterry> I mean bug 894130
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 894130 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "precise: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "current_status" with signature "" on interface "com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status" doesn't exist (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894130
<alecu> mterry, good to know, thanks.
<alecu> mterry, I was planning to set up a P vm; what's the best way? should I install an O and change the apt sources, or should I start from a devel P iso?
<dobey> mterry: that smells like dbus is broken :(
<dobey> mterry: if you kill ubuntuone-syncdaemon, and then open the control panel, does it work?
<mterry> dobey, no
<mterry> alecu, I believe ISOs are fine, though I haven't tried myself
<dobey> mterry: weird
<alecu> cool, thanks.
<alecu> dobey, btw: copyright year fixed and pushed in all branches.
<dobey> alecu: cool, thanks
<gatox> eod..... see you tomorrow..... i hope with some approvals in my branches :P
<alecu> mterry, just installed a vm with the latest precise-desktop-amd64.iso, and file sync works fine.
<mterry> :-/
<mterry> I mean good, but...
<alecu> mterry, yup, not good that I cannot reproduce it.
<mterry> alecu, I'll try a reboot in a bit and maybe that will magically fix some things.  I've been running for a while over upgrades
<alecu> hmmm... the dialog to enter the "sudo" password is not recognizing my password.
<alecu> but sudo works just fine.
<alecu> mterry, ha! I've got the same DBus.Error.NoReply message, but this time it's update manager that's throwing it.
<mterry> alecu, curious...  i haven't had problems with it
<alecu> mterry, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/747540/
<dobey> i think there are some serious issues with dbus on oneiric and precise :(
<mterry> alecu, that's a different error.  timeouts might be something crashing.  but the ubuntuone message was pure b0rkedness
<alecu> mterry, oh, right. It's a different issue altogether
<dobey> mterry: i'm not sure it's an entirely different issue; they very well could be related
<dobey> dbus can be very hard to debug :(
<mterry> dobey, I haven't noticed any other problems on my system.  Just ubuntuone
<dobey> as can gobject-introspection apparently
<mterry> again, I will restart after tonight.  may fix things
<dobey> mterry: i have seen a similar issue to your report before, for something else
<dobey> mterry: in fact, i have seen it with evolution
<dobey> mterry: doing an evolution --force-shutdown, and then starting it again, fixed it for me though
<dobey> mterry: and right now, org.gnome.GConf shows nothing under "Object Paths" in d-feet for me
<dobey> although, gconf is apparently working fine
<dobey> alaso, the same with org.gnome.keyring
<dobey> and org.freedesktop.secrets
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> meh; gobject-introspection :(
<dobey>     not_supported = Gio.IOErrorEnum.NOT_SUPPORTED
<dobey> exceptions.AttributeError: type object 'ErrorEnum' has no attribute 'NOT_SUPPORTED'
<dobey> >>> Gio.IOErrorEnum.NOT_SUPPORTED
<dobey> <enum G_IO_ERROR_NOT_SUPPORTED of type GIOErrorEnum>
<dobey> wtf :(
<dobey> ugh broken tests; at least the notification ones are somewhat more easily fixable, if ugly to do so
<dobey> so ubuntuone-client can probably be fixed fairly easily
<dobey> ubuntuone-control-panel is a bit more of a mess
<dobey> later all!
#ubuntuone 2011-11-24
<mterry> alecu, dobey: FYI, after a reboot, I still see the dbus error.  Let me know what details I can provide in the bug and I will
<dobey> alecu: btw, your ubuntu-storage-protocol timestamp branches still show as pending review from nessita; did you not change that?
<dobey> alecu: is it even possible on the LP page, for you to change that?
<alecu> dobey, I just tried one of those branches, and yes, I was able to change that.
<alecu> dobey, but it's way past my EOD and your EOW, don't worry about that.
<alecu> dobey, have a nice long weekend!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :D
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> JamesTait, morning!
<JamesTait> Hey mandel. :)
<mandel> hm.. JamesTait are europeans the only ones that do not celebrate thanks giving?
<JamesTait> mandel: To be honest, I don't know for sure. I thought it was just a US thing.
<gatox> hi
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, I have a happy review for you!
<j0nr> guys, hi. STILL not all my songs are being processed properly.
<mandel> gatox, here you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tests/+merge/83267
<mandel> that fixes the sso tests on Windows :)
<j0nr> Many songs that have been uploaded to U1 are not showing up correctly in Android Music Player. I can search for them and they fall under the unknown artist catagory
<mandel> j0nr, hav you talk with someone of us before?
<j0nr> mandel: yes
<mandel> j0nr, was it karni?
<j0nr> mandel: I have had someone rescan my library
<j0nr> mandel: possibly... no manybe beuno and rye
<j0nr> maybe*
 * karni reads
<karni> duanedesign: around?
 * rye reads
<karni> rye: IIRC beuno said we'd look at what the server returns for j0nr in case he still gets unknowns after a rescan
<rye> j0nr, I suppose I was rescanning the songs as well
<mandel> j0nr, cool we have rye  with us, I'm sure he can give you a hand :)
<j0nr> The strange thing is that certain songs, I have batch tagged at the same time in the same software before upload, then only some of them get correctly recognised
<karni> rye: I believe his music was already rescanned 1-2 times
<j0nr> rye: not sure what you mean?
<rye> j0nr, both duanedesign and I triggered song rescanning at different time so it appears to be not working right
<j0nr> Some of them just get put into 'unknown artist' even though, the file itself definitely has an Artist ID3 tag set
<j0nr> rye: other times its fine...
<j0nr> For e.g., I recently bought something in the U1 Music Store and it shows up fine (quite good actually as it was bought before the release date, so days later, it magically appeared on the release day )
<mandel> ralsina, ping?
 * gatox reviewing......
<mandel> gatox, sweet, take a look closely, the way it works is to have the tearDown to wait until the client and the server are correctly closed. I'll be adding a new TestCase in ubuntuone dev tools that provides that so that we do not have to write it everytime
<gatox> mandel, cool!!
<mandel> gatox, it was a major pita :P
<mandel> gatox, thankfully once that was fixed the tests passed
<gatox> mandel, ping
<mandel> gatox, pong
<mandel> gatox, and now that we are talking, I'm getting this on Vista: lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-vista-update
<gatox> mandel, your branch that include this: from ubuntuone.devtools.testcases.dbus import DBusTestCase was already merged into trunk?
<mandel> gatox, sorry, paste fail hehehe
<mandel> NoneType object has no attribute get_root_dir
<mandel> gatox, ^
<gatox> mandel, i'm getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/748106/
<mandel> gatox, let me check
<mandel> gatox, you need to update ubuntuone-dev-tools in your system :)
<gatox> mandel, mmmmm i've seen before that get_root_dir
<gatox> ahhhh ok
<mandel> gatox, and on windows we do not have the update-manager hehehe
<mandel> gatox,  a simple setup.py install should work, but check the installation path to make sure it works correctly :)
<gatox> ok
<mandel> gatox, I cannot believe people still use Vista.. oh my is bad
<gatox> mandel, well..... the lead developer or something like that of Vista said the other day that it was THE MOST SECURE OS............ juazzzzzzzzzz
<gatox> mandel, he said that it was even more secure that linux and mac
<mandel> gatox, he might be right, even viruses crash on that system :P
<gatox> JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
<fagan> morning :)
<mandel> fagan, morning
<mandel> gatox, can you run sd on windows from trunk
<mandel> ??
<mandel> gatox, I thing bug 806532 is fixed in trunk already
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806532 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: the pyinotify implementation ignores the termination (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806532
<gatox> mandel, give me a sec..... i'm trying to run your other branch :P
<mandel> gatox, thx
<mandel> I think that u1 is very broken on Vista.. but I'm using an AD user, so that also might be an issue
<mandel> jesus christ!
<gatox> mandel, you know what i felt now
<gatox> jejeej
<gatox> two weeks using a weird username
<mandel> gatox, yeah.. I have set up all my network with a single AD username so I don't have to remember more than one password, and that brakes things..
<mandel> nevertheless is a very common use case.. so lets see what is going on.. I hate debugging py2exe bundle code
<gatox> jjejjee
<gatox> :S
<mandel> gatox, http://ubuntuone.com/4gqsa87Z4fSIeVnKDxDqkO
<mandel> gatox, I lost a button!
<gatox> mandel, cuak!
<gatox> mandel, do you have any relevant trace for that?
<gatox> i think that probably the sync is broken
<gatox> and that doesn't update the button text
<mandel> gatox, yeah, is the stupid NoneType error.. I'm trying to find out wtf is going on..
<gatox> mandel, if you find it..... or you have a trace show me..... i remember have seeing that bug..... but long time ago
<mandel> gatox, yeah, I need to talk to ralsina, maybe he did not update the branch he used for the bundle..
<mandel> I really hope that was the issue..
<mandel> gatox, is eveyone on holidays?
<gatox> mandel, if they are...... they didn't count me in...... :(
<mandel> gatox, I suppose dobey is because is thanks giving, and nessita took the full week
<gatox> jejejjee
<gatox> nessita should return today i think
<ralsina> mandel: ?
<ralsina> The error about None means syncdaemon is not starting
<ralsina> mandel: and you are not going to debug that with a binary build :-/
<ralsina> And good morning, sorry I'm late.
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I can do it http://wingware.com/doc/howtos/debugging-under-py2exe
<mandel> ralsina, buenos dias :)
<Chipaca> che, mandel, qemu-img resize didn't work for you?
<alecu> mandel, is your branch with the "disconnect tests" fixes already for review?
<alecu> mandel, I would really like to review it.
<mandel> ralsina, can you try the following branch :  https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tests/+merge/83267
<alecu> gatox, btw: I owe you some tests
<mandel> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tests/+merge/83267
<mandel> Chipaca, no, no idea why, but the cat trick did the work :)
 * ralsina looks
<alecu> mandel, cool, thanks!
<gatox> alecu, i'm testing your branches..... i almost finish with maverick..... then all for natty
<ralsina> mandel: what should I see there?
<mandel> alecu, ralsina you both need to update the ubuntuone-dev-tools since it was updated and windows does not know about it :)
<alecu> gatox, que grande, gatox!!!
<mandel> gatox, we should fix your windows machine
<mandel> for tests I mean
<gatox> mandel, yep...... because you broke it! jejeej
<mandel> ralsina, anyway, I'm testing on a Windows Vista 64 machine and is crap.. we get the notification but the app i snot launched, which does not make much sense
<mandel> ralsina, the only diff is that is execute with the Shell runas thing
<mandel> gatox, nah, I think you did the setup.py and did not double check where the code was installed, I think DistUtils extra does not work 100% on windows.. I need to check that
<ralsina> mandel: So, running it manually work, running it with runas doesn't?
<mandel> ralsina, yeah.. I need to look closer into that, I'm setting the dev tools in the vista vm, on the mean time I'm looking at other bugs
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<ralsina> mandel: doing it manually with runas doesn't work either?
<mandel> ralsina, I have not tried, let me see
<mandel> ralsina, ha, puto windows vista: runas autoupdate-windows.exe does not work
<ralsina> mandel: see? Nothing beats IRL tests
<mandel> ralsina, at least with an AD user.. which might be the issue since I have to pass the profile
<mandel> ralsina, I'll try with a non AD user, that means that those users in a corporate network that use AD and Ubuntu One won't be able to upgrade atm
<mandel> ralsina, I'll test it with Windows 7 too and will report a bug if necesary
<ralsina> mandel: if we can detect and do nothing (or if it fails quietly enough)...
<alecu> mandel, the branch looks very compact, I like it
<mandel> ralsina, it does nothing, yet the command without the runas does work, which means that they get the message and then nothing happens
<mandel> alecu, thx :)
<alecu> mandel, I'll paste some suggestions in the merge proposal, so using this is shorter for when you move this functionality to u1devtools
<ralsina> mandel: I am thinking it may be related to security policies
<ralsina> mandel: like, maybe you have to give a special permission to run autoupdate as AD admin
 * ralsina is thinking what windows would use instead of /etc/sudoers
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, I just tested with runas /user:mandel@ad autoupdate-windows.exe which works.. but it asks you the bloody password over the terminal
<ralsina> which, of course, in a subprocess....
<ralsina> So, it is what it is, users will have to do manual updates in AD. Not terrible.
<mandel> ralsina, kinda ugly.. I'll check on 7 maybe is a Vista feature
<ralsina> mandel: ok, but don't waste too much time on it. It's not worth it.
<mandel> ralsina, will tests first Vista no AD user, if that works we can land the branch ans fix most of the Vista issues we have
<mandel> ralsina, testing on 7 is just launching a vm :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok, just let's not lose focus
<mandel> ralsina, sure, no problem, I'm closing most of the bugs of my q :)
<mandel> ok, time for lunch
 * mandel lunch
<gatox> lisette, ping
<ralsina> alecu: mumble ping?
<alecu> ralsina, sure. Give me a minute so I can boot my mumble laptop.
<alecu> mandel, I've added a few small suggestions to your branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tests/+merge/83267
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: those are trial testing style suggestions, and perhaps they might interest you too.
<ralsina> alecu: thanks1
 * gatox lookign.....
<alecu> mandel, gatox, ralsina: I guess it all boils down to "try not to use tearDown, use addCleanup as closely to the initialization as possible"
<lisette> gatox: pong
<gatox> lisette, hi.... how are you?
<gatox> lisette, i was looking at this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/823195
<ubot4> gatox: Error: Bug #823195 not found.
<gatox> and says see attachment..... but i can't find the attachement :P
<lisette> gatox: oops, i must have forgotten that in the bug frenzy i was in at the time..
<gatox> lisette, also..... can you add a little more info about this (if it's not much trouble): List header size and colour
<gatox> * Check boxes (in the current screen there is no way to unselect a folder)
<gatox> * Folder icons    ..... or give me the links of the docs where that is defined if you have them please :D
<gatox> lisette, i lost my bookmarks :P
<gatox> if that were in the docs
 * mandel back
<mandel> alecu, looking
<mandel> alecu, everything looks reasonable, I'll implemented in a few mins
<gatox> me
<gatox> alecu, mandel dobey ralsina ping! standup?
<ralsina> mw
<gatox> ahhhh team meating today
<ralsina> me
<gatox> or standup?
 * ralsina checks the calendar
<ralsina> team meeting!
 * gatox opening mumble
<alecu> elopio, ping
<alecu> elopio, would you be able to join us in a mumble in say, 10 minutes?
<elopio> alecu, pong
<elopio> alecu, sure, no problem
<alecu> elopio, we are having a team meeting right now, I'll ping you back then. thanks!
<alecu> elopio, would you mind joining mumble?
<alecu> elopio, channel: U1- Desktop Plus
<elopio> alecu, ok.
<alecu> thanks!
<ralsina> gatox: bug #894438
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 894438 in ubuntuone-control-panel "The --minimized option is ignored on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894438
<ralsina> gatox: it's a one-liner
<ralsina> gatox: but expect to write about 75 lines of tests for it ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jjejejeje nessita??
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> gatox: the thing is, I don't think there are any tests for command line options
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhhh there is the trap!
<gatox> jejeej
<ralsina> gatox: which is why this slipped through our tests
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... looking at that
 * ralsina may be tempted to look the other way as long as minimized=minimized is added to the main() call
<gatox> alecu let me know if you receive my message with the u1-client failure..... i'm missing something
<gatox> need to restart... i'm about to lose control of the computer :P mandel please bring me new laptop soon! :P
 * gatox lunch..... brb
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: I knew there was something else with twisted/gi problems: unity integration! bug #851187
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851187 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 7 other projects) "Progress bar does not appear on launcher (affects: 6) (heat: 28)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851187
<alecu> ralsina: right!
<mandel> ralsina, and we use twisted for that?
<ralsina> mandel: looks like it
<alecu> mandel, we use gi from syncdaemon, yes.
<mandel> ouch!
<dobey> ralsina: yes
<dobey> alecu: we have broken support for doing some other bits in syncdaemon through gi also; one is pretty easy to fix, though the fix is ugly; the other i am not sure about yet
<dobey> and ubuntuone-control-panel is really a mess
<ralsina> Ok, lunch!
<mandel> alecu, so I implemented the changes but I'm getting lots of mocker errors.. I'm considering getting rid of mocker, what do you think?
<gatox> is there anyone free for a review?
<mandel> gatox, ok, I need someone to scream at :P
<gatox> mandel, what happend?
<mandel> gatox, somos una panda de gilipollas de un nivel desmesurado!!
<gatox> mandel, QUE PASO?!
<mandel> gatox, so, turns out that if you have sso running, the sso tests stop working
<mandel> gatox, aint that nice :P
<mandel> I've waisted like an hour on that
<gatox> mandel, ahhh..... yes..... i notice that once
<dobey> ?
<gatox> mandel, but i never had both things running together
<mandel> gatox, I did 'til now..
<mandel> dobey, yeah..
<mandel> gatox, can you review this guy please: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tests/+merge/83267
<mandel> gatox, if you can run tests on windows :P
<dobey> mandel: oh, it only happens on windows?
<gatox> mandel, i can't run tests on windows yet....... thanks to you! :P jejeje
<mandel> dobey, yes
<gatox> mandel, i'll save the review for later..... i'll try to fix the u-dev-tools problem in a while
<mandel> dobey, I'll file a bug about that and.. I dont know send it to somewhere so that all know that
<dobey> mandel: all the IPC we do there is direct P2P right, without an intermediate daemon like dbus?
<mandel> dobey, yes.. I think it has to do with the activation, but I'm not sure
<mandel> dobey, it gets the port of the running one or something and brakes
<mandel> I need to look closer
<dobey> mandel: right; it seems like we can't solve this the same way as we do for linux
<mandel> dobey, windows has added a number of 'nice' problems of its own that we need to fix
<dobey> anyway, i think i will go make some lunch and get back to this holiday thing
<mandel> dobey, yeah, is the turkey thing, go an kill a bird (with pun intended :P )
<mandel> ralsina_, ping
<dobey> mandel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMVdqrKB600
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: pong, but I am eating
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: and I knew about the SSO running problem. I even mentioned it months ago ;-)
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, I was not listening :P
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, so, if a machine was added to a domain using AD the update wont work on Vista no matter if you are a local user or a ad user
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: hehe. So, what's the pinging for?
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: ok, so bad luck
<mandel> ralsina_lunch,  the above ^
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, so, the fix works for no ad machines (tested it)
<ralsina_lunch> ok, cool
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, I'm looking at windows 7, but I fear is the same issue
<ralsina_lunch> I'll commit the installer-side fix
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, same with windows 7
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, runas needs the user to be able to do the update and then the password
<mandel> gatox, ^
<mandel> I'll file a bug
<ralsina_lunch> ok
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, is my eod, so if gatox annot run https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tests/+merge/83267 can you do it?
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: will try
<gatox> mandel, i save the link..... so if i can run the tests before my eod., i'll do it
<gatox> mandel, i need to run tests!! :P
<mandel> gatox,  :)
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, here is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/894471
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 894471 in ubuntu-sso-client "Autoupdate is broken on machines that have joined a domain with AD (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> joshuahoover, ping?
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: I am *so* tempted to say "wontfix" but maybe we should ask upstream in bitrock
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, is not bitrock.. is the fact that we use runas, the nice way would be if they fixed the autoupdater to be able to run the check without being root, or set it as root and then check the version with python from our side
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, which makes more sense, right?
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: we can't set it to run as root if we want to run it periodically
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: so, we end up getting the XML and parsing it ourselves. Then whay do we need autoupdate.exe for?
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, that is for checking if there is a nwew version, installing needs root, checking for updates does not
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: yes but it's a single binary
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: so if I make that binary require root...
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, yes.. I know we need to either do it in python or find a diff way to execute the installer without runas
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: ok, please put your thoughts in the bug tomorrow ;-)
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, yeah, rugby now, but will fix other bugs first then :)
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, I have approved https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-vista-update/+merge/82418 to land in trunk since it fix the bug, I consider the domain bug a diff one
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: agreed
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, also, when is nessita back?
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, I ahve a number of branches block for here review to fix bug 845659
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845659 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Windows: implement the "there is a new version available" notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845659
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: tuesday I think
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, ok, so I'll remove her need of review if you agree so that we can land the changes and test in irl the check of the new version in a periodic manner, is that ok?
<ralsina_lunch> yes
<gatox> brb!!
<mandel> ralsina, cool, then I'll work on landing that tom so that we can do IRL tests on the diff machines
<mandel> now, rugby!
 * mandel runs to tackle people!
 * gatox thinks that ralsina  is lying to him, or i can not understand the bug.... everything is working fine with --minimized
<alecu> gatox, bug #590752
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 590752 in ubuntuone-client "Client tests depends on having Desktopcouch paswords stored (affects: 2)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590752
<alecu> gatox, that's the problem you are having on your maverick vm
<gatox> alecu, exactly!!!
<gatox> alecu, i'll take a look at that! thakns
<alecu> gatox, you'll probably need to start desktopcouch at least once
<alecu> gatox, by using the "me menu" -> "Ubuntu One..." option.
<gatox> alecu, thanks..... i'll try it when i finished with this vm
 * gatox soon is going to be able to open more than one vm at the same time
<ralsina> gatox: I may be lying, but you shouldn't notice ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, ejejjee...... what should happend if i open the control panel with --minimized????? i expect it to be minimize..... and print the have the --minimzed arg in sys.argv.....
<gatox> that is happening right now..... or i'm missing something?
<ralsina> gatox: are you trying it in windows?
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> trunk or stable?
<gatox> trunk
<ralsina> weird
<gatox> ralsina, believe me..... i can show you screenshots if you want :P
<ralsina> It should not show a window, and only appear a an icon in the notification area. Is that what you get? from current trunk?
<gatox> ralsina, exactly..... and if i press the icon the window appear
<ralsina> gatox: *very* weird
<gatox> ralsina, do you want  a screenshot?
<ralsina> gatox: give me 5' to see
<gatox> ralsina, ok!
<gatox> ralsina, maybe you fix it and you don't remember :P
<ralsina> gatox: I know I have not merged any branches
<ralsina> gatox: I feel like I am a crazy person
<gatox> ralsina, it works for you too?
<ralsina> gatox: yes
<ralsina> gatox: but I even remember checking what branch/revision broke it
<ralsina> gatox: so, I will ust read the IRC backlog and find out ;-)
<gatox> weird....
<gatox> jejejejeej
<ralsina> gatox, check https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/import-qt4reactor/+merge/81980 line 50 of the diff
 * gatox checking.....
<ralsina> gatox: and line 43
<ralsina> That function is getting the minimized argument and throwinf it away. And the branch is merged. So I have no idea why that code is not there right now :-)
<ralsina> Oh, wait
<ralsina> mark as invalid
<ralsina> The problem is when you have this and another branch for unique instances at the same time, and I owe alecu and natalia an apology
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhhhh
<ralsina> So, what really has to be done is fix my unique application branch
<ralsina> And I will do that myself.
 * alecu is not sure he understands the problem yet
<alecu> ralsina: is this problem happening because of an unrelated branch?
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<ralsina> alecu: The other branch broke because of the refactoring and it didn't even produce a conflict
<ralsina> alecu: that's what I get for manually merging branches on releases
<alecu> :-(
<ralsina> So, sorry, alecu!
<alecu> no problem!~~~
<alecu> nothing to be sorry about !
<gatox> eod here!! time to go to the gym! bye
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, bye..... see you tomorrow
<alecu> my house is officially invaded by small kids
 * alecu will return in a few hours
<mandel> alecu, I just pushed the changes for the fix-tests branch :)
#ubuntuone 2011-11-25
<karni> Good morning!
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :D
<karni> JamesTait: oh, it's Friday today! xD
 * JamesTait checks
<JamesTait> Yep, definitely Friday. Black Friday, apparently.
<mandel> JamesTait, this positive discrimination is terrible.. there is no white friday ;)
<JamesTait> mandel: :D
<JamesTait> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Friday_%28shopping%29
<karni> JamesTait: that reminds me to finally join wikipedia fundraiser
<mandel> JamesTait, how horrible is it that I do know what black friday and boxing day are?
<mandel> I'm a terrible spaniard!
<JamesTait> Haha! No, you're just worldly wise. ;)
<karni> mandel: You're not. They teach that in Poland, too ;D
<mandel> karni, ouch!
<mandel> JamesTait, I think is because I lived in the uk for 6 years.. i you guys are waaaay to close to the USA  in some weird ways ;)
<karni> mandel: I like James's (that's how you write it?) "wordly wise" term
<karni> mandel: haha
<JamesTait> mandel: I totally agree.
<mandel> JamesTait, nevertheless I still like the UK, when I was living in Belgium and drove to the Englad I felt I was going back home.. it scared me a little
<JamesTait> karni: "James's" is correct. It doesn't look it, but it is. :)
<karni> JamesTait: thanks!
<rye> ok, if somebody is using ppa:rye/ubuntuone-support ppa - i am trying to resync upstream (-proposed) and what is there so the version number will be odd
<mandel> karni, the possessive  is something that eng got very wrong, same as your and you're, the illiterate native speakers also get it wrong
<mandel> not to also mentions mans underwear..
<mandel> of when you read 5 person max in some lifts.. god I hated when I read that in Manchester
<karni> "5 person max" ? :D
<mandel> karni, yeah.. don't get me started..
<karni> mandel: heh :)
<JamesTait> :D
<mandel> I've read some first year university essays at uni and I wanted to shout at them..
<JamesTait> We also have such oddities as "persons" (not people) and "an historic event".
<mandel> JamesTait, yeah.. the lang is funny, at least is better than french :)
<JamesTait> I'm sure there are reasons that I don't comprehend, and I'm sure I'm guilty of a number of grammatical errors as a result.
<mandel> JamesTait, but in spanish you also have WTF, the official way to write cds is cedes /me facepalm
<JamesTait> That's brilliant!
<mandel> JamesTait, karni and then you have this in the USA: http://i.imgur.com/M6IEA.jpg
<JamesTait> One place I worked, a lot of the desktops didn't have CDROM drives, so the fileserver used to share its CDROM drive out as "Seedy ROM".
<karni> mandel: I *can* read this. I feel bad :D
<mandel> hahaha
<mandel> karni, you are probably to young then ;)
<karni> JamesTait: haha
<JamesTait> What the...
<karni> mandel: Still, it makes me feel sick ;D
<mandel> :)
 * mandel coffee break
 * mandel back
<gatox> good morning!
<gatox> mandel, i'm trying to fix the problem with my tests in windows ::S
<mandel> gatox, ok, do you need a hand
<mandel> gatox, I'm working on the FF project, i think we might have something working very very soon :)
<gatox> mandel, not yet..... i'm tracking the issue in the source code of dev-tools and twisted.....
<gatox> mandel, i just want to try to fix this really quickly, so i can test your branch and return to the FF project
<mandel> gatox, cool, I had to make some changes in the FF structure, so please let me know and I'll do a push
<mandel> gatox, right now I'm adding signals supports to the rest clients so that we get the events from the operations :)
<gatox> mandel, cool
<gatox> mandel, here it seems that can gobject can not be imported in twisted reactor....
<mandel> gatox, on windows?
<duanedesign> morning all
<j0nr> Shall I raise a bug about the song scanning problem I am having? Has no one else heard of this or experienced it?
<Chipaca> j0nr: hi there. what's up?
 * Chipaca arrives late to the party
<karni> Chipaca: I know what's up, I'm handling it.
<Chipaca> karni: ok, what's up, then?
<rye> j0nr, I am now creating a script to check whether your files are actually triggering the error
<karni> Chipaca: asking rye on the progress. beun'o wanted to investigate if this is not the music scanner bug.
<rye> Chipaca, mmw does not read metadata from some of his files
<karni> Chipaca: he's still getting unknowns in metadata for his music files, although they contain metadata.
<rye> above that our mmw do not do oopses, so that does not get reflected in the reports
<karni> Chipaca: Sadly, it's been a while and the problem's still there, so I'm happy rye's taking this on.
<Chipaca> has anybody looked at the actual metadata in the files?
<Chipaca> like an idv3 dump or something
<Chipaca> maybe there's something quirky there?
<rye> Chipaca, actually I am now doing this :)
<Chipaca> good :)
<Chipaca> j0nr: sorry it's taking us longer than we'd like to fix. My understanding is that you're not alone in tripping up these (but you're alone in working with us like this, so we can fix)
<Chipaca> j0nr: so much appreciated
<cjohnston> Ever since the update a couple days ago, my client is not uploading anything. I have something like 13k files to upload, --current-transfers says 0 up 0 down.. rescan from scratch will create a notification window saying 13k files to upload, but even after that --current-transfers shows 0 up, 0 down... I have also rebooted, done -d -c, to no avail
<rye> cjohnston, what's the version of the client? apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client ?
<cjohnston> 2.0.0-0ubuntu2.2
<j0nr> Chipaca: No problem, I didn't realise people were working on it (rye etc) so I am happy :)
<cjohnston> rye: ^
<rye> j0nr, oh, do you have any of the files that don't have metadata online with you?
<j0nr> rye not with me, but of course I could get them from the U1 web interface
<rye> cjohnston, ok, what is u1sdtool --waiting returning ?
<cjohnston> 13kish files
<rye> nice
<rye> cjohnston, could you please archive the logs from ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ and send them to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com - I will browse through them right away
<cjohnston> rye: sent
<ralsina> good morning!
<rye> cjohnston, what timezone are you in?
<cjohnston> est
<cjohnston> 744am currently
<rye> cjohnston, were you rebooting the computer after 1pm yesterday?
<cjohnston> i think i did once to see if that would effect it
<rye> cjohnston, ok, let's make the logs more usable
<rye> cjohnston, could you please append the contents of http://paste.ubuntu.com/749235/ to ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ? If that file is missing - just create one with these contents
<rye> cjohnston, then please try to shut down syncdaemon u1sdtool --quit
<rye> it should say that SD is stopped
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> rye: do i need to -c ?
<rye> cjohnston, so, it is stopped - could you please check - ps auxww | grep [u]buntuone-syncdaemon
<cjohnston> doing it your way, nothing, doing it without the [] returns a result
<rye> cjohnston, great, now please run u1sdtool --start (it now autoconnects when started)
<rye> cjohnston, please wait until it finishes rescanning and connects to the online storage
<cjohnston> ok.. im back to the command prompt
<rye> cjohnston, please check the status - u1sdtool --status
<cjohnston> local_rescan, connected no, error, no, online, no
<mandel> vds, ping
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!!!
<mandel> alecu, buenos dias!
<mandel> karni, ping
<karni> mandel: pong
<cjohnston> rye: my  laptop is now downloading a few files.. so for now its uploading
<mandel> karni, if I want to get the info of the root folder via rest is this correct:  https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/api/file_storage/v1/~/?include_children=true
<rye> grr
<mandel> karni, I'd like to get the info of the Ubuntu One folder
<mandel> or is it ~/Ubuntu One?
<karni> mandel: ttps://edge.one.ubuntu.com/api/file_storage/v1/~/Ubuntu One?include_children=true
<karni> mandel: file_storage/v1/~ gives user info IIRC
<karni> mandel: FYI (you probably know this page) https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/files/store_files/cloud/
<mandel> karni, I'd like to get the list of the different udfs
<rye> mandel, your tweets are misleading. U1 SSO client is working :)
<karni> mandel: https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/api/file_storage/v1/volumes
<karni> mandel: https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/files/store_files/cloud/#get_apifile_storagev1volumes
<karni> mandel: man sorry. the user account contains the list of udfs
<karni> mandel: just .../api/file_storage/v1 will give you user_node_paths (last JSON field)
<mandel> rye, hehe it was not working in my little project :)
<mandel> karni, ok, thanks!
<karni> mandel: most welcome, fire at will if you have any questions
<vds> mandel, pong
<mandel> vds, I was to impatiet and asked karni, sorry :P
<mandel> vds, but now that we are at it, how is life?
<karni> mandel: just FYI, jdobrien is most knowledgable on the topic (he wrote most of it :))
<karni> but you can ask anyone of us, using the API, of course.
<vds> mandel, life is great, how's going there?
<mandel> vds, good, working in a very nice little project with gatox
<mandel> vds, we might have something very cool to show in the mailing list :)
<vds> mandel, great!
<karni> mandel: exciting :)
<vds> mandel, what happened to your super cool u1 image upload browser plugin? :)
<mandel> vds, I need to work on that one too..
<mandel> I have to many stupid ideas hehe
<vds> mandel, I'd say too many cool ideas :)
<mandel> vds, thx :)
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> gatox, two approves, one needsfixing: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/not-validated-account/+merge/83055
<alecu> gatox, (I mean all three branches you left for review yesterday)
<gatox> alecu, thanks a lot!
 * gatox mas tarde voy a seguir con los tuyos...... tamos a full ahora con mandel con el FF para ver si podemos mostrar algo funcionando hoy :D
<gatox> wrong send
<alecu> gatox, no problem. I would have no moral authority to demand reviews if I wouldn't do mines
<alecu> gatox, understood :-)
<karni> mandel: Could you have a look at "How do I upload files to the cloud?" paragraph on http://www.androidpit.com/en/android/tests/test/392731/Ubuntu-One-Files-Dropbox-Meets-Linux
<karni> mandel: oh wait, this is probably Ubuntu, not Windows
<karni> mandel: Yeah, Ubuntu. nvm
 * karni doesn't exactly understand what's the deal with green checkmarks
<ralsina> dobey: any idea why some people still run into bug #745540
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist (affects: 70) (dups: 3) (heat: 347)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745540
<dobey> ralsina: am on holiday today; but i think using the new API call fails for some unknown reason, and it falls back to the old API which also fails
<ralsina> dobey: so, it's still a keyring bug
<dobey> supposedly
<alecu> me
<alecu> ralsina, mandel, gatox?
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<MarkusH> hey guys, is there are ubuntuone development channel or mailinglist available ?
<gatox> me
<MarkusH> I have some questions regarding the api
<ralsina> MarkusH: the development channel? You are in it :-)
<MarkusH> ok
<ralsina> MarkusH: we are about to have a short reporting session but feel free to ask in 10' or so
<MarkusH> ralsina: thanks
<mandel> MarkusH, is actually super short
<alecu> alecu, go!
<alecu> DONE: 3 reviews for gatox, HTTP headers and method tests for bug #884968
<alecu> TODO: more proxy work
<alecu> BLOCKED: need *A LOT* more reviews on #692597
<alecu> NOTE: need to catch a ferry later, so I'll be offline for a while
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884968 in ubuntu-sso-client "common proxy-aware web client (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884968
<ralsina> DONE: askubuntu, canonicaladmin, taleo TODO: bug triaging, finish kanban (yay!), more taleo, mandel 1-1 (which we forgot about) BLOCKED: nah, NEXT mandel
<mandel> DONE: super freaky friday project. Fixed tests branch following alecus review.
<mandel> TODO: more FF project. Cat with alecu about prxy tests.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> gatox, go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Work in some UI Bugs, review --minimized issue. Some improves in the FF project. Mumble with mandel about the FF project. 1-1 ralsina
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix dev-tools in my windows machine, finish some cool features for the FF project. Review alecu's and mandel's branches.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ralsina> Ok, comments?
<gatox> nop
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1 now?
<alecu> COMMENT: need more reviews!!!
<alecu> bug #692597
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 22 other projects) "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error) (affects: 18) (dups: 6) (heat: 142)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<czajkowski> /c/c
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> ralsina, I'm on mumble :)
<ralsina> mandel: me too!
<alecu> crappy pylint eating my battery!
<gatox> alecu, i share your pain :P
<MarkusH> ok, guys
<MarkusH> are you done?
<MarkusH> I got the first step of https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/account_admin/issue_tokens/cloud/ working. I have a token, token_secrete, consumer_key and consumer_secret as well as the name
<MarkusH> But what do I have to send to the second url
<MarkusH> and how do I have to put the data in the request?
<MarkusH> the docs tell me, let's say, nothing
<alecu> MarkusH, you have to put the email address that the user used in the previous step, as part of the url
<alecu> MarkusH, and sign the url with oauth
<alecu> MarkusH, let me find some example code
<MarkusH> alecu: that would be nice
<MarkusH> I tried to debug the ubuntuone-sso python package, but that's a bit to complex :D
<MarkusH> *too
<alecu> MarkusH, look here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~alecu/+junk/u1couch-query/view/head:/u1couch-query.py#L68
<MarkusH> alecu: ok, thanks
<MarkusH> I will look into that
<MarkusH> alecu: can you please paste a sample HTTP Request Header?
<rye> MarkusH, see http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-sso-login.py
<rye> MarkusH, it gets the token from SSO and uses that token to sign HTTP request for sso-finished-so-get-token URL
<MarkusH> rye: thanks. I'll have a look at this as well
<MarkusH> rye: At a first glance that looks like the perfect script to step into it :)
<MarkusH> I will try that
<rye> MarkusH, it does not depend on any lazr library and is quite simple - oauth + json + http
<alecu_> ok, I need to run some errands, plus catch a ferry
 * alecu_ waves
<alecu_> see you all later guys. Or on tuesday!
<alecu> hello!
<gatox> alecu, are you back?
<alecu> gatox_away, I'm back!
<alecu> gatox_away, need any re-review???
<gatox_away> alecu, jejjee no thanks.....
<alecu> gatox_away, how's your FF project coming along???
<gatox_away> have some rest alecu
<gatox_away> alecu, aweomseeee
<alecu> gatox_away, btw: yesterday I finished with the 2nd season
<gatox_away> alecu, we are having some problems with dropbox api
<gatox_away> alecu, cooll
<alecu> gatox_away, now I'm about to watch "Razor"
<alecu> gatox_away, oh, it's the "importer" :-)
<alecu> i forgot which project it was.
<gatox_away> alecu, yep.....
<alecu> it surely sounds very interesting... a lot of people will want to try it!
<gatox_away> alecu, i need to finish some ui stuff..... but i think i'll have it for tomorrow
<alecu> cool!
#ubuntuone 2011-11-26
<computa_mike> hi - does file syncing work on U1?  I was going to sync my .gramps folder between my laptop and Netbook...  Is that possible?
<dobey> file syncing works fine. if you're on ubuntu 11.10, there an issue that can cause problems with uploads; for which there is a proposed update in the onoeiric-proposed repository, which should get pushed out to oneiric-updates on wednesday or thursday.
<computa_mike> dobey: the issue I'm experiencing is that the folder is marked with a little green tick, but when I check on line all I see is the folder, and none of the contents
<computa_mike> dobey: is that the issue with uploads in 11.10?
<dobey> computa_mike: does running "grep ValueError ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/*" in a terminal return lots of hits?
<computa_mike> dobey: I'll try that now...
<dobey> probably, yes; if you gets lots of hits with that above command, it is the same issue
<dobey> i suppose i should say "any" instead of "lots of" though
<computa_mike> dobey : I get 6 entries
<computa_mike> dobey: so - that could be it then?
<dobey> yes, you are hitting that problem
<computa_mike> dobey : Oh well - at least I know what it is...  What is it by the way?
<dobey> the update currently in oneiric-proposed fixes it
<dobey> i don't know the specifics; but something is trying to do some operation on a file that already closed
<computa_mike> dobey:  That's great... I mean... not great the the syncing is having a few issues - but at least I know what it is, and there seems to be a fix already..  I've said it before... Open source works.!
<dobey> if you want to test the fix, you can enable the oneiric-proposed repository, and test the ubuntuone-client update
<computa_mike> I'll have a go - thanks
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/872924 is the bug for it; instructions for enabling the repo are in comment #22 there. feel free to comment on the bug and let us know that it works or doesn't for you, after upgrading :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "Resuming a failed upload crashes with ValueError: I/O operation on closed file (affects: 26) (dups: 3) (heat: 146)" [Critical,Fix released]
<dobey> and now, back to the weekend
<computa_mike> Thanks dobey - very useful - and have a good weekend.
<Guest72108> Hi, Iam having trouble with Ubuntu One for Windows. It doesnt want to upload files i drop into a synced folder outside of the Ubuntu One folder. Does anybody know how to fix that?
<facundobatista> Hola!
<dobey> hola facundo
<facundobatista> Hola dobey :)
<dobey> what's up?
<rye> hola, facundobatista
<facundobatista> Hola rye :)
<rye> facundobatista, i was wondering whether I can mock the test for 872894 - i.e. w/o real files - setting up ecryptfs just for test is a bit hard
<rye> bug 872894
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872894 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unhandled INotify events break syncdaemon file watching (affects: 2) (heat: 21)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872894
<jase_> Hi, anyone else having problems with the U1 contact form? : https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<jase_> I hit submit and it just reloads the same page, no errors or indication it's submitted
<beuno> jase_, seems to work fine here
<beuno> are you logged in?
<jase_> thanks, yeah, I'm logged in
<jase_> I restarted the browser, again, and it worked this time...thanks for the reply
<beuno> np
#ubuntuone 2011-11-27
<ssn> hi guys
<ssn> is there a way to use my ubuntuone backup with deja-dup on another distro (gentoo in my case)?
<zacktu> i had many directories in /home synchronized w/ ubuntuone -- save my /home and then installed 11.10 -- restored /home from my external drive -- i've marked directories in /home that i want to sync again, but nothing happens --- if i start the ubuntuone window it appears that ubuntuone will want to "restore"  my directories as they were before -- i don't want that -- rather i want to sync...
<zacktu> ...with my local directories being dominant -- how do i do that?
<MarkusH> zacktu: I think you there is no way to do that, but I'm not sure
<zacktu> markusH: i'm thinking of deleting everything at ubuntuone and starting all over
<MarkusH> zacktu: just let ubuntuon syncronize everything to your harddisk and then restore your local backup
<zacktu> MarkusH: so i would make a current backup, restore from ubuntuone, and then restore again from my local backup?
<MarkusH> zacktu: yes, but make sure that ubuntuone does not get the delete request. Try purging ubuntuone with all the settings
<dobey> zacktu: you're better off asking tomorrow, when developers/support are more available and on irc to help; or filing a support request and waiting for a response (which will be quick, but may not happen until tomorrow)
<zacktu> okay -- thanks for the suggestion -- i back up frequently, but still feel better when a few things are synced even more frequently
<zacktu> bye
<zoose__> duanedesign,  hello
#ubuntuone 2012-11-19
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> mvo, karni, hello o/
<mvo> hey, good morning gatox, mandel and karni
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, everyone! :-D
<gatox> mvo, hi... do you have the documents with the new design for the new dash preview?? we can't find patricia
<mvo> gatox: the dash preview for applications? unfortunately not, I can search around in google docs if that helps
<gatox> mvo, if you already saw it at least once it will help, the thing is that i never saw/open it/them, and share docs doesn't appear for me until i open the document the first time
<mvo> gatox: hm, hm, it appears I do not have access to the new dash wireframes myself for some reason
<gatox> mvo, :S
<mvo> now that debian/ dirs are in nux trunk and bamf trunk its much easier to build unity trunk, bzr-buildpackage for the missing deps and it compiles just fine under raring :) (just takes a loooong time to build)
<mandel> mvo, and those are great new!
<mandel> all, gatox machine just decided to die, he will be out for some time
<gatox> Hi, im connected from the tablet because the laptop DIE, compiz is not starting and i need to reinstall everything now... Just to let you know
<karni> Morning all :) mandel, mvo, gatox :)
<gatox> Brb, the ui in the tablet just crashed too jeje this is going to be a complicated day it seems
<gatox> back
<gatox> time to start reinnstalling everything..... :S
<diogobaeder> gatox, me too, gnome-shell really messed up with my unity :-(
<gatox> diogobaeder, i just reinstalled the system, and i'm seeing some weird stuff :S
<diogobaeder> gatox, Quantal?
<gatox> diogobaeder, yes
<diogobaeder> gatox, what sorts of issues are you having?
<gatox> diogobaeder, right now..... i search for anything in the dash and press enter.. and ALWAYS open the first item in the second category instead of the first one right under the search field
<diogobaeder> gatox, weird, any news about bugfix for that?
<gatox> diogobaeder, no idea
<gatox> diogobaeder, but...... it seems that is only me
<diogobaeder> ack
<gatox> diogobaeder, it seems that is an old bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1041583
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1041583 in unity (Ubuntu) "[regression] Dash - Hitting enter after opening Lens or searching no longer opens first item" [High,Fix released]
<gatox> diogobaeder, i'm checking if with dist-upgrade that gets fixeed
<diogobaeder> gatox, nice, I'll wait for your answer before reinstalling it myself :-P
<diogobaeder> (have to get it into my laptop and my desktop)
<gatox> diogobaeder, until today was working fine 12.10...... but i was using nux fromm trunk and it brokes something.... so i needed to reinstall and now i hit that bug that i hope that it gets fixed after the upgrade...... i'll let you know
<ralsina> Good morning!
<diogobaeder> gatox, thanks a lot :-)
<diogobaeder> ralsina, morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> Hello diogobaeder, gatox!
<ralsina> How's the post-sprint treating you?
<gatox> ralsina, tired :P
<ralsina> gatox: why? You traveled very little! ;-)
<diogobaeder> ralsina, got a cold, but pretty happy :-)
<ralsina> diogobaeder: I think half of us got one bug or another :-)
<gatox> yep... i got a cold too :S
<diogobaeder> ralsina, very likely, I think... hehehe...
<ralsina> All my joints hurt. Maybe I need oil.
 * gatox brb... need to restart
<diogobaeder> That's why I propose the next sprint to be here: http://goo.gl/nbHPT
<diogobaeder> :D
<ralsina> diogobaeder: +1 :-)
<diogobaeder> In a place like that, only RoboCop wouldn't get a tan :-P
<ralsina> diogobaeder: we'll need canonical-provided sunburn lotion
<gatox> diogobaeder, the dash is fixed now
<diogobaeder> ralsina, most probably... but, seriously, it's highly recommended at least a 30 factor sun blocker, otherwise you get burnt, so I need a 50 factor, as I'm as white as milk :-P
<diogobaeder> gatox, awesome, thanks! :-)
<mandel> he, I'm also reinstalling due to machine f*ck up...
<mandel> I'm off to have lunch while the packages install
<gatox> i'm having lunch too.... what a coincidence!
<karni> rockstar: When I left the hotel, with earbuds in ready to play, I played a song from an album. Turned out the album had only one, and I knew I wouldn't want to take the phone out of my pocket in a minute. So I browsed the albums tab, and I "Added (both) to play queue". The interaction seems very natural to me. I do _not_ always want to start immediate playback, if I'm listening to something. Also, the sole fact that you always create (as you've ...
<karni> ... mentioned) a playlist to save whatever you have in the play queue - it means we should do that for the user behind the scenes. If you want to give it a name (save as regular playlist, persist it) - to me, that's a secondary action, and you're free to decide to save it whenever you are. We'll have user testing, but nevertheless I wanted to share that thought.
<karni> Stand-up in 1:15 or 2:15 ?
<karni> Calendar telling me it's in 2:15, but I think it's one hour earlier.
<karni> ralsina: ↑
<ralsina> karni: good question!
 * ralsina opens calendar
<karni> :)
<ralsina> karni: I have it in 2:15
<karni> ralsina: yeah, me too, but I think we used to have it 1h earlier for 2 weeks now. In any case, 2:15 is 2:15 :)
<karni> Thanks
<karni> Some DST f-up. The week 29th of October was at 16:00 instead 17:00.
<ralsina> karni: I suspect your 16:00 is way too early for mmcc and rockstar
<karni> oh yeah! that was it
<karni> ralsina: definitely in 2:10 :)
<karni> I have runny nose after London. Like, 1/4th of folks caught some bug.
 * mandel back
<gatox> back
<mandel> karni, ralsina so when do we have the stand up
<ralsina> mandel: +61 minutes
<mandel> ack
<rockstar> karni, what's up?
<karni> rockstar: Nothing :)
<rockstar> karni, ah, I see your message.
<karni> rockstar: :)
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> gatox: pong
<gatox> ralsina, do you have some time to mumble with mandel and me?
<ralsina> sure thing!
<ralsina> gatox: let me find a headphone
 * mandel reboots to launch mumble
<ralsina> gatox: can it be in 5' ? I have no mumble in the new one yet
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... we are having problems with mumble here anyway...... in 5 min then
<gatox> ralsina, whenever you want
<ralsina> everyone, standup in 10'
<ralsina> in the meantime, please login at https://houston-ce.fugue88.ws
<gatox> ack
<karni> w0000t! huston already up? NICE
<ralsina> karni: up & empty though :)
<karni> ralsina: ready to get filled in \o/
<ralsina> karni: if I say "the glass is half empty" you are the guy that shouts "cool! glasses!" right? ;-)
<karni> ralsina: That's me :D "Where's the tap?!"
<karni> Let's fill it up :)
<ralsina> karni: I will be loading stuff as soon as I finish reading all the blurry flipchart-cams we got from the sprint :-)
<karni> ralsina: :D
 * ralsina schedules calligraphy courses for next sprint
<karni> ralsina: That makes me wonder, I thought we would be helping you out with that.
<ralsina> karni: I'll do the high-level then hand off
<karni> aah! great
<ralsina> karni: but I need to start so I can add you guys there with permission to load stuff
<karni> Yeah, that makes sense :)
<gatox> me + mandel
<karni> me
<mvo> me
<rockstar> me
<ralsina> me
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> briancurtin: say me
<ralsina> hehe
<ralsina> alecu: say me?
 * ralsina should have checked the holiday schedule
<ralsina> 3 weeks without a standup, I am rusty!
<ralsina> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Mumble with ralsina, sprint planning, reinstall broken system (nux crashing compiz), hunt down the people from design.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Refactor and fix some bugs in the music preview until the design of the apps previews is done.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> karni, go
<karni> DONE: E-mail catchup, moved out	of web-and-mobile kanban
<karni> TODO: Wrapping up metadata caching speed optimization
<karni> mvo: go
<mvo> INPROGRESS: work on lp:~mvo/unity/sc-launcher-integration-fixes to fix launcher fly-in/desktop file update for dash/software-center
<mvo> TODO: expenses etc
<mvo> BLOCKED: cpu+io to compile unity faster ;)
<mvo> go rockstar
<rockstar> DONE: Recover from the sprint
<rockstar> TODO: Finish recovering from the sprint. Submit all branches of work from the sprint. Continue working on things discussed at the sprint. Drink more mate. Connect RestKit with Core Data objects. Sort out provisioning and certificate profiles in Apple Developer Portal and TestFlight. Is anyone actually reading this.
<rockstar> BLOCKED: No
<rockstar> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: got back, catchup, started collating stuff for houston, some mumbles TODO: do houston stuff BLOCKED: no, NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: sprint, travel, all that stuff. submitted expenses.
<briancurtin> TODO: merge c2c branch to get an installer to QA, catch up, kanban
<rockstar> Oh crap. I guess I should submit expenses too.
<karni> rockstar: lol (re: Is anyone actually reading this)
<ralsina> if you guys want your money back this month, you have to do it this week at the latest
<rockstar> Ack.
<ralsina> rockstar: I am
<ralsina> also, everyone log into the URL I gave you earlier, so I can start adding you to projects and such
<karni> ralsina: Log in and that's it? You can start assigning me now?
<ralsina> karni: yes, once the system knows you, I can set up roles for you
<ralsina> I expect to have all our projects there today
<ralsina> maybe even tasks
<karni> w00t, snaptastic
<ralsina> then tomorrow we review the tasks, and then you start estimating
<briancurtin> i estimate that i will not be able to estimate my tasks until next monday or tuesday, because i'm on holiday starting tomorrow
<ralsina> briancurtin: system will take that into account ;-)
<briancurtin> yay
<ralsina> ok looks like EOM
<ralsina> shortstaffed means short standup
<briancurtin> i will enter the estimate of number of turkeys eaten divided by the number of states i drove across
<ralsina> so, get back to working, people!
<ralsina> briancurtin: ARBITRARY UNITS :-)
 * mvo waves
<karni> gummy bears
<karni> hehe
<ralsina> Oh mvo we skipped you!!!!
<ralsina> mvo: I blame karni!
<ralsina> oh wait, we didn't :-)
<karni> ralsina: no we didn't skip him, he's there :D
<karni> haha :)
 * briancurtin back in a bit - need to drop off prescriptions before the trip
<mvo> ralsina: no worries :) just working on the unity install integration, a bit slow going but I make progress
<ralsina> mvo: awesome!
<ralsina> mvo: everyone is slow at everything after sprints :-)
<ralsina> mvo: and you have been traveling like a rolling stone for a long time
<mvo> ralsina: the sprint is not the problem, I had a good weekend to recharge :) its getting up to speed with unity plus I need a faster computer
<mvo> ralsina: haha, that is true
<ralsina> mvo: unity seems to be making a lot of people say that :)
<mvo> :)
<mvo> before I compiled it a gazillion times I thought I had a fast machine, I was wrong!
<ralsina> mvo: if you have many computers you may want to try icecream, the original "building kde makes my computer suck" tool
<ralsina> also, keeps your home warm in this coming winter
 * mvo googles for icecream and gets a gazilla+1 hits
<mvo> aha, distcc
<mvo> neat, I wasn't aware of this one
<ralsina> mvo: yes with a nice frontend
 * briancurtin back
<ralsina> lunchtime for me
<gatox> eod here! bye people
<slank> ls
<slank> ooh nice
 * karni EODs, have a nice evening all o/!
<briancurtin> thank you for your endorsement of endorsements, dobey
<rockstar> lolz
 * ralsina endorses dobey on his endorsement skills
#ubuntuone 2012-11-20
<karni> Gooood morning!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<JamesTait> karni, beuno is rubbing off on you. :-P
<karni> heh ;)
<karni> unintensional :)
<mandel> mornin all!
<mandel> JamesTait, karni, hola!
<gatox> good morning!
<JamesTait> mandel, o/
<Moscherkobold> good morning
<Moscherkobold> is there a known bug with the windows client?
<Moscherkobold> not able to connect to my account after installing
<Moscherkobold> (the reason is not my firewall)
<karni> mandel, gatox o/ hiya
<gatox> karni, o/
<mandel> fuuuu
 * mandel wants to kill virtualbox
 * mvo -> lunch after another successful fight with the unity launcher install progress
<mandel> mvo, let me know how that goes.. although is not meant to happen it would be nice to have that for music payments..
<mandel> but as I said, not meant to happen this cycle
<gatox> yeyyyyyyy...... unity compilinng with the staging folder!! after it broke my machine.... now it seems that is working properly
<mandel> we got music payment working on more than one machine, time for lunch!
 * mandel -> lunch
 * gatox too
<alecu> hello, all!
<ralsina> hola alecu
<ralsina> alecu: can you pass me the URL for the task list you had at the sprint?
<alecu> ralsina: you mean joshua's spreadsheet?
<ralsina> alecu: ok, if it was joshua's then yes :-)
<ralsina> alecu: also, I need you to logn to https://houston-ce.fugue88.ws/
<ralsina> alecu: just login nothing else yet :-)
<alecu> ack
<karni> hi alecu :)
<alecu> hey ralsina, are you feeling any better?
<ralsina> alecu: no
<alecu> ralsina: it's probably the ubuflu one :-(
<ralsina> alecu: compounded with all the traveling and moving around when I arrived, and trying to be everywhere at once
<ralsina> alecu: I was better on saturday, and started feeling worse since monday :-(
<alecu> ralsina: right, you had the talk at pyconar! Did you get there on time? was the event good?
<ralsina> alecu: missed 80% of it
<ralsina> alecu: but people seemed to like  it
<alecu> awesome
<gatox> back
 * mandel back
<karni> Quite a few folks don't feel very well after the sprint. I blame the weather (which was even worse when I arrived back to Warsaw)
<mvo> ralsina: ohhh :( what is it? a cold?
<mvo> I didn't got hit by ubuflu (probably the first time evar I was spared ;)
<ralsina> mvo: doctor says "some virus"
<mvo> ralsina: :( get well!
<ralsina> mandel, rockstar: please login at https://houston-ce.fugue88.ws or else
<ralsina> or else I will have to ask again!
<karni> :D
<mandel> ralsina, on it
<mvo> is it just me or is it empty at this point?
<ralsina> mvo: apparently I got dehydrated last night, so I am drinking "oral rehidration salts" which is sort of gatorade made in hell (salty strawberry water!)
<ralsina> mvo: it is empty
<ralsina> mvo: I will fill it today
<mvo> ralsina: does not sound like fun :/
<mvo> ralsina: (both the virus and having to fill it ;)
<ralsina> mvo: hehe
<ralsina> mvo: or I may take the day, drink this evil crap, rest and do it tomorrow
<ralsina> argh, our bugs are getting spammed by linkedin again
<gatox> karni, question...... in java the inheritance is always protected?? as in C++: class Something : protected AnotherClass......
<gatox> or always private?
<karni> gatox: access is protected with whatever level it is in parent class. that is, if a field is private, the Something wont' see it. if it's protected, Something will see it. if its public, everyone will have access to it
<karni> gatox: There's no public: / private: scopes, each field has explicit access declaration
<karni> gatox: Does that answer your question :)?
<gatox> karni, yes....... but if i have a class that inherit from another class which inherit from another class that has something as protected...... if i remember correctly...... the most child-ish class won't see the protected part of the upper level class..... is that right?
<karni> gatox: It will still have access to the inherited protected field.
<karni> gatox: I'll admit, I wasn't 100% sure, so I verified it just now.
<karni> gatox: protected is to allow access to class who inherit, but not the outer world
<gatox> karni, ok...... so i'm confusing with another language jeje thx
<karni> gatox: np! :)
<karni> gatox: Few years back, I mixed up awk, sed and perl syntax in a single task during an exam. That was quite a failure hahah.
<mvo> doorbell, I may be 2min late for the meeting
<mvo> back
<mvo> me!
<karni> me
<mmcc> me
<mvo> is it just the three of us today?
<karni> o_O
<karni> rockstar: You around today?
<rockstar> me
<rockstar> (I'm around for most of the day)
<mmcc> I thought I saw  gatox alecu and mandel on the chat logs… ralsina too, although he's feeling ill
<karni> gatox: me?
<mandel> us
<gatox> me
<mandel> as in me && gatox
<ralsina> I would say me, but...
<karni> hehe
<alecu> uh, me
 * alecu needs to write standup
<ralsina> mmcc: please login to houston? https://houston-ce.fugue88.ws
<karni> dobey's on holiday or sth?
<karni> yeah I think so
<mmcc> ralsina: sure
<gatox> or else!
<gatox> jeje
<karni> mvo: Shall we start then?
<mvo> DID: expenses london, work on lp:~mvo/software-center/launcher-integration-fixes and lp:~mvo/unity/sc-agent-fixes, lp:~mvo/unity/sc-launcher-integration-fixes - unity branch ready for feedback from the unity devs now
<mvo> TODO: fixup software-center to fully work with the new unity handling
<mvo> BLOCKED: nothing
<mvo> MISC: on vac tomorrow afternoon
<karni> DONE: Finished metadata	optimization. Read up on Hockey, initial server	deployment test	(on a private VPS).
<mvo> next karni
<karni> TODO: Ask for u1-s roll out, 'save to playlist' screen + saving to server
<karni> next: mmcc
<mvo> karni: I played hockey last night, but I guess that is a different hockey ;)
<mmcc> DONE: sprint, testability stuff
<mmcc> TODO: more testability, catch up
<mmcc> BLOK: no
<mmcc> NEXT:
 * karni huh, I have some formatting issues when pasting from emacs
<karni> mvo: hehehe
<mmcc> um, gatox?
<rockstar> DONE: submit branches
<rockstar> TODO: get reviews, finish core data caching
<rockstar> BLOCKED: No
<rockstar> REMINDER: I'm unavailable the rest of the week
<rockstar> NEXT: mandel/gatox
<rockstar> No, it was me next.
<mmcc> ah ok
<mandel> DONE: Splitted dash work in sub-tasks to perform. Renamed U1PaymentPreview to PaymentPreview. Talked with design to get the app payment wireframe. Finished machine set up (payment preview works in all our systems).
<mandel> TODO: Finish defining payment preview base class. Refactor MusicPaymentPreview to use base class. Create ErrorPaymentPreview based on PaymentPreview. App preview ?? (probably tom) Canonical admin.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu, please
<mandel> that was gatox and mandel
<alecu> DONE: traveled back from sprint, catching up with email
<alecu> TODO: fix dash payment scope branches
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> ok, I forgot to do notes. I'm skipping and taking the rest of the day off to drink the world's wost beverage and try to get better :-(
<alecu> ralsina: hope you get all hidrated and better!
<karni> ralsina: All the best, get better soon Roberto
<mvo> ralsina: yeah, get well!
<ralsina> will try! Bye!
<karni> We skipped gatox ?
<karni> oh, with mandel
<karni> That's a wrap then.
<karni> bye ralsina !
<ralsina> mmcc: which days are you taking off this week?
<mmcc> ralsina - tomorrow and friday. I should've put those in earlier, sorry
<ralsina> mmcc: it's ok. I need to schedule testing for the final release.
<ralsina> mmcc: so, the main missing bit is autoupdater, correct?
<karni> Can we expense dinner on Sunday as well? (the day we arrived) or only Mon-Fri?
<ralsina> karni: dunno.
<ralsina> karni: I *think* not.
<karni> I'll ask in #hr
<ralsina> karni: and then share ;-)
<karni> yup
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, once updater is in, we can release and push other improvements out later.
<alecu> karni: I usually expense all the meals in the day I arrive.
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, do you think it could be done for, say, next tuesday?
<karni> alecu: I think I did the same, I'll just double check what I can expense.
<mmcc> ralsina, that depends - I know brian got pretty far with the updater last week, but IIRC no beta channel yet, and I'm not sure where his code is…
<ralsina> mmcc: well, we are not going to need the beta channel just yet
<ralsina> mmcc: since the mac version is not a beta ;)
<mvo> karni: in the past that was ok, afterall we had to buy dinner :)
<ralsina> mmcc: brian is not back until monday, so maybe email him to see where the code lives?
<mmcc> ralsina: right, so just need to get his code. yes, I'll ping him
<karni> mvo: yeah, I think that's the way
<ralsina> I suck at expensing stuff. Half the time I don't even do it.
<karni> Yeah, I've been there. This time I decided to not forget and do it right away ;)
<mmcc> ok, pinged brian. ralsina, this is testing for the final release by next tuesday, or the release itself?
<ralsina> mmcc: testing
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, tuesday should be fine then.
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome
<karni> ralsina: Just FYI, I followed https://wiki.canonical.com/DavidDuffey/ExpenseReportGuidelines to send over my subway ticket(s) expese to and from hotel with the subway (naturally, Cc'ed you, not David)
<ralsina> karni: awesome :)
<karni> :)
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> I noticed that Ubuntu one is taking up a huge amount of my tablet battery. just over a third of a ten hour battery.
<roasted> I assume this isn't expected behavior?
<mmcc> hi roasted, which tablet are you using?
<roasted> nexus 7
<roasted> I only noticed it when I upgraded android to 4.2. I felt as though the battery was worse, but then I saw Ubuntu one was the number one spot for battery use
<mmcc> ok roasted, karni is our android developer. I think he's still around - maybe he can help.
<roasted> sounds good however I am down to 10% battery so I won't be on here long
<roasted> just wanted to get it in the radar here and see what you guys thought.
<karni> roasted: hi!
<roasted> I restored Ubuntu one through titanium backup. not sure if that is relevant
<roasted> hey there
<karni> roasted: I upgraded my Nexus 7 to 4.2 just yesterday
<karni> roasted: Have you noticed this problem on a lower version as well or just with 4.2?
<roasted> just 4.2
<roasted> I did a fresh flash of it, not a bump upgrade
<karni> roasted: I'll certainly keep it on my radar, thanks for reporting!
<roasted> I'm going to reinstall it from scratch. I restored it through titanium backup. maybe that will change things
<karni> roasted: I noticed my favorite game stopped working on 4.2 :< (stick man cliff jump)
<karni> roasted: Just on a funny related note :)
<roasted> it's just crazy it's using more battery then even the screen. like I said it's #1 for battery consumption.
<roasted> I'll run through a battery charge cycle or two after I reinstall and let you know if I find anything worth mentioning.
<karni> roasted: Anyhow, thanks for reporting man! Yeah, looks like a wake lock not released.
<karni> roasted: Feel free to file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files or I'll do that myself.
<karni> roasted: I'll look into this issue tonight (late evening) :)
<roasted> sounds good. battery is in single digits. time to run!
<roasted> take it easy
<karni> ^_^
<karni> take care man!
<gatox> eod here! byeeeeeeeeee
 * karni EODs as well, although I'll probably do some work late evening, and look into that Nesux 7 battery on 4.2 problem
<karni> Good evening folks :)
#ubuntuone 2012-11-21
<mmcc> ok, I have to go cook some dinner, but here are a few merge proposals for review if anyone wants: one in control panel and three in win-installer:
<mmcc> https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/launch-separate-darwin-menu/+merge/135268
<mmcc> https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/space-and-version-bump/+merge/135282
<mmcc> https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-import-sso-constants/+merge/135283
<mmcc> https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/add-cocoa-menu/+merge/135284
<mmcc> The first two win-installer ones are short and obvious. the last one isn't too big either, but testing it requires also checking out lp:ubuntuone-cocoa-menu
<ralsina> mmcc did a couple, doing one more in a bit
<ralsina> I meant, mmcc, I did a couple ;-)
<karni> I started with Pauls, but I feel to weak for that first large one. Maybe Mike can pick it up.
<ralsina> karni: you claimed to have left 4 hours ago, dude :-)
<karni> ralsina: I did, no worries. I was procrastinating for last 3.5h :)
<karni> I'm way after EOD, that wasn't official work :) (trying to review code is not work :D )
<ralsina> IT IS
<ralsina> ;)
<karni> procrastinating is a wrong word selection. I was *resting* :)
<karni> heheh
<karni> night ralsina o/ :D
<ralsina> well, I can't say anything, I am supposed to be on a sick day ;-)
<karni> ralsina: EXACTLY! ;P
<karni> ralsina: You leave and get better! :)
<ralsina> hehe
<ralsina> it's what 4 AM over there?
<karni> 2:52 AM
<karni> I'm about to get some sleep, yeah :)
<ralsina> puking is *boring*
<karni> :<
<karni> That's easy to believe.
<ralsina> I mean, no variety
<karni> heh
<ralsina> I'll go rest
<karni> You should :) I'll do the same.
<karni> Have a nice evening, ralsina o/
<ralsina> good morning karni! ;-)
<karni> hahah
<SnapSnap> I've removed Ubuntu One from my system, but it continues to tell me it's syncing.
<SnapSnap> I used u1sdtool --quit to stop the daemon, but I have to do this every time I restart my computer
<karni> SnapSnap: try $ sudo apt-get purge ubuntuone-client
<karni> gotta go now, I'm falling asleep
<SnapSnap> karni, thanks
<mvo> good morning
<karni> Morning folks o/
<gatox> good morning!
<mvo> hey karni and gatox, good morning!
<gatox> mvo, o/
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<mandel> morning all!
<karni> hey mvo :) hi rest o/
<mvo> hey karni, mandel and JamesTait
<mandel> mvo, hello hello!
<mvo> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/unity/sc-launcher-integration-fixes/+merge/134931 - just fyi in case we want to do something like that at some point for music download display (but honestly, no idea how that would look like or work)
<mvo> (i mean design wise, I have a vague idea how it would work in code)
<mandel> mvo, AFAIK is out of scope, but gatox and I think we will get a lot to show in a few days, at that point we can make the decision
<mvo> mandel: cool!
<ralsina> mvo: nice branch!
<ralsina> mandel: our development scope is based on what I think we can get done. If things move faster, scope enlarges. This is so you guys don't get bored ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, ok hehe
<mandel> ralsina, we might get some stuff done and finished, we need to rethink what will happen with the preview state machine, it might need a full re-write and that is something that we have to discuss
<mandel> ralsina, in case it won't be used in the newest version...
<ralsina> mandel: ok, you scared me now.
<ralsina> mandel: full rewrite doesn't sound like something we should tackle now. Could you ask neil about plans for it?
<ralsina> mandel: as if "is this going to go away/ get rewritten/die in a fire?"
<mandel> ralsina, yes, first I want to see what we have by the end of the day and an example of the possible problems, as I already said, the dash was not designed for long user journeys...
<mvo> thanks ralsina :) fixing this was on my mind for some time, I'm really happy I finally found the time to sit down and do it
<ralsina> mandel: indeed.
<ralsina> mvo: I am not confident enough to review it maybe mandel can take a look, and of course some native unity guy
<mandel> ralsina, sure I can take a look while unity compiles...
 * mandel drops the wooden sword..
<ralsina> mandel: haha
<ralsina> mandel: well, gatox has his hobbit sword, doesn't he?
<mvo> ralsina, mandel: feedback welcome of course, but I think for it to land one of the core unity devs should bless it
<gatox> ralsina, no! it's anduril!
<mandel> mvo, indeed, we need a unity developer.. that is why I'm not a huge fan of the currect arch of the system, it would be nice that we worked as plugins and not work on the trunk of unity itself..
<ralsina> gatox: not dart? Dart is cool, glows when there's a troll nearby! Awesome for internet usage!
<gatox> jejejeje
<mvo> hahaha
<mandel> ralsina, mvo if you read gatox over twitter you will notice he already met an elf... she even had the bow and arrows with her!
<gatox> jejejeje
<gatox> brb
<mandel> gatox, to be read if you are going to be adding tests => http://code.google.com/p/googletest/wiki/AdvancedGuide
<mandel> gatox,  we can take a look at it after lunch
<gatox> ack
<alecu> hello, all!
<ralsina> hello dr nick! Oops, hello alecu!
<alecu> ?
 * alecu missed the simpsons reference...
<ralsina> alecu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGYpsNpg1bw
 * gatox lunch
 * mandel back from lunch
<mandel> this is crazy... bzr is taking ages..
<karni> Why is a merged branch still displayed on the project branches list ? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-client-engineering/ubuntuone-android-music/v2-playback-and-misc
<mandel> ralsina, are eu + ar the only ones working today?
<karni> oh, maybe because it's not merged into trunk, but a different one?
<mandel> karni, let me take a look
<karni> mandel: Thanks
<karni> mandel: FWIW no commits after last approval
<diogobaeder> FYI, one of my mps for today was also taking ages to show the diff, but now it's ok. So I guess LP is a bit slow today.
<ralsina> mandel: tomorrow is natl holiday in the US but most have taken the day off
<karni> mandel: Sometimes I see such "merged" branch and just delete it, but ideally I'd like to know "why".
<mandel> karni, I think the reason is because lp:~ubuntuone-client-engineering/ubuntuone-android-music/v2 does not have a series (like trunk) and therefore both branches are considered to be active against trunk (or which ever the base branch was)
<karni> aah
<mandel> karni, AFAIK if the v2 branch had a series it will remove that guy or if you merge v2 into trunk
<karni> mandel: That makese sense, thank you
<mandel> diogobaeder, I'm even getting timeouts.. I guess it must be the holidays..
<mandel> :P
<karni> mandel: I'll soon deprecate trunk (v1, totally different code base) and replace it with v2 "trunk"
<mandel> ralsina, ack, standup in #u1-client, right?
<karni> mandel: yes
<diogobaeder> mandel, that would explain it, yes :D
<ralsina> mandel: yes please
<mandel> karni, you can always create a new series, lets call it v1 and keep the old code, just in case
<mandel> karni, then make v2 be the branch for the trunk series
<karni> mandel: Right, I'm not removing the trunk. Just deprecating it.
<karni> mandel: +1 I'll do that
<mandel> karni, that way you will have the deprecated one there in case you have to do backports etc..
<mandel> :)
<karni> Right!
<karni> aquarius: How audio book is different form an audio track? (I never listened to an audio book)
<karni> aquarius: In other words,how do you detect "this folder contains audio book" in a consistent way
<karni> an album can contain tracks and album art as well. it can have really long tracks as well.
<aquarius> karni: there is no consistent way at all. An audiobook is just an audio track of someone reading a book.
<aquarius> karni: the problem is twofold: first, that on shuffle I don't want a 2 hour mp3 of someone reading Frankenstein popping up
<karni> aquarius: How do you want it on the phone, but excluded from shuffle? allow the user to select which should not be included?
<karni> aquarius: I have 1h+ mixes (from you tube :P)
<aquarius> karni: and secondly, quite a few audiobooks don't come as One Massive MP3, but as 100 really short 3 minute MP3s. So they show up a *lot* in shuffle.
<karni> and I do want them on my playlist. it could be a concert recording as well.
<karni> right
<aquarius> Yep. I do not suggest that there is some magic way of auto-diagnosing whether something is an audioboko.
<karni> aquarius: So, manual opt-out "per album" ?
 * karni nods
<aquarius> karni: that's one way. Since I have all my audiobooks in ~/Music/Audiobooks I'd like to be able to opt out once rather than once per book ;)
<aquarius> I'd be OK with, for example, saying that audiobooks will be recognised as audiobooks (and therefore excluded from shuffle) if they have the "audiobook" id3 tag (and thus require people to add that tag to their audiobooks)
<aquarius> this is the back-and-forth discussion I've been having with beuno for twelve months ;)
<karni> aquarius: music streaming API doesn't know ~/Music/Audiobooks. it knows the "albums" within.
 * beuno_ ignores everything
<karni> We don't know the paths of these files, so we don't know ~/Music/Audiobooks. only children "albums".
<karni> I see
<karni> I like the idea of that tag
<aquarius> beuno_: :)
<karni> super easy for me to filter by ID3 tag field, if we get that in music API v2
<aquarius> tbh I can live with just completely excluding audiobooks from music scanning if I have to (I quite often download them to the phone anyway, which is a one-click download-this-folder thing, and then play them in a dedicated audiobook player)
<aquarius> so I could live with .nomedia, but beuno doesn't lik ethat :)
<beuno> yeah, and matvus aren't set up to do that either
<aquarius> beuno: I'm aware you have good reason to not like it; I don't think it's just you being intransigent :)
<beuno> aquarius, that takes all the fun out of it
<aquarius> sorry
<aquarius> I'd just like shuffle. That's all ;)
<mandel> @ping
<mvo> meep
<gatox> back
<gatox> internet issues in my machine...... crazy things happens
<karni> gatox: mandel did stand-up for himself and you.
<gatox> karni, i know...... mandel is sitting right next to me :P
<gatox> karni, thx anyway
<karni> gatox: :DDD
<gatox> mandel's machine just DIED!!....... he is rebooting
<gatox> he said a couple of words that i can't repeat here
<gatox> jej
 * mandel back
<karni> Seems like our developer average machine uptime is going down.
<mandel> nouveau drivers are not a smart thing to use when running the unity tests suit..
<mandel> suite
 * karni two last failing tests
<ralsina> gatox: did you take the corner case vortex generator to spain? Did you declare it?
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje
<mandel> lol
 * mandel reboots to use the correct 3d driver
<karni> It's a pity that SQLite doesn't return constraint name when the db throws FK constraint failed exception.
<directhex> has u1ms changed its music provider? i get different results from u1ms in rhythmbox compared to in a browser on one.ubuntu.com
<directhex> also, clicking any album in u1ms in RB is broken - does nothing for about 60 seconds then gives a generic error
<directhex> An error has occured!
<directhex> Sorry but we have encountered an error with your request, please to try again.
<directhex> If you continue to receive this message then please contact our support team who will be pleased to help you.
<karni> Darn SQLite foreign key arrgh
<karni> Can't get it right.
<ralsina> directhex: I'm afraid the person who works on the rb plugin is off today
<directhex> i managed to find what i wanted on the web store by not using the search box, since it is missing results
<ralsina> about that, maybe beuno can help you
<directhex> but now i can't pay. my card details get rejected with a super descriptive "Invalid card details." message
<ralsina> ugh
<ralsina> directhex: the error in rb is caused by a music store that is hosted by 7digital, not us
<ralsina> directhex: I will try to get the error routed to the right person
<directhex> so, as an example of search being broken, https://one.ubuntu.com/music-store/search?q=greatest+video+game+music&grp=1 does not show https://one.ubuntu.com/music-store/release/2012768/london-philharmonic-orchestra-and-andrew-skeet/the-greatest-video-game-music-2
<karni> Nailed it, finally.
<ralsina> directhex: where are you located?
<directhex> ralsina, the UK
<ralsina> directhex: hmmm then that should be available AFAIK
<ralsina> joshuahoover: can you help directhex with some music store issues?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: or point to the right person? beuno seems to be having lunch
<beuno> right
<beuno> so
<beuno> known issue
<beuno> will take a bit work fix
<joshuahoover> beuno: heh, you beat me to it
<directhex> which one's a known issue - the checkout not working, or search not working?
<directhex> or RB not working
<beuno> directhex, search not working
<beuno> checkout issues are not known
<beuno> what's up with RB?
<directhex> click any album in u1ms, nothing happens other than a generic-sounding error
<joshuahoover> directhex: what is the error?
<directhex> <directhex> An error has occured!
<directhex> <directhex> Sorry but we have encountered an error with your request, please to try again.
<directhex> <directhex> If you continue to receive this message then please contact our support team who will be pleased to help you.
<beuno> joshuahoover, RB is using the old store
<joshuahoover> beuno: right
<beuno> all of that should live in 7D itself
<beuno> so all them
<ralsina> beuno: the 7digital store seems to be somewhat down :-/
<beuno> there you go
 * joshuahoover contacts 7d
<karni> Easy to review, involves some direct use of SQL. Don't worry about new line count, some are simple substitutions.
<karni> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-client-engineering/ubuntuone-android-music/metadata-caching-optimisation/+merge/135477
<karni> The interesting part are src/com/ubuntuone/android/music/provider/dao/* and src/com/ubuntuone/android/music/service/SyncService.java
<karni> s/part/parts
<ralsina> karni: looking...
<karni> :)
<mandel> eod over here for me and gatox
<mandel> ralsina, FYI things are moving along quite nice
<ralsina> mandel: \o/
<ralsina> have fun guys, don't break anything
<karni> ralsina: I'll try to have simple name refactors in separate commits next time. commit 25 and 26 are most interesting (last two)
<ralsina> karni: yes, noticed
<ralsina> karni: looks good from a code review
<ralsina> karni: but I don; thave a way to build android things yet (I need to do that soon)
<karni> ralsina: only rev 23 contains trivial refactors, of of the four
<karni> ralsina: Right. FYI all tests (including these added in this MP) pass green
<ralsina> karni: I believe you, so +1 :-)
<karni> I'm happy to help out when you have more time to set things up.
<karni> ralsina: tnx :)
<karni> alecu: If you'd like to give this a second review, that'd be nice :) https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-client-engineering/ubuntuone-android-music/metadata-caching-optimisation/+merge/135477
<karni> alecu: FYI commit 23 is some refactor noise, so consider looking at single commit diffs
<roasted_> hello!
<karni> roasted_: hi there o/
<roasted_> I reinstalled Ubuntu One last night.
<roasted_> I have 9 things on the main page under power usage statistics. Ubuntu One isn't even listed in the top 9.
<karni> roasted_: FYI I'm still looking into the battery issue, wan't able to reproduce (yet)
<karni> roasted_: Iiiinteresting
<roasted_> Whereas without using it before it was #1 for battery consumption.
<roasted_> Above screen, android system, everything.
<roasted_> I reinstalled it last night and haven't touched it, aside from signing in.
<karni> roasted_: We'll keep an eye out on complaints on support tracker.
 * karni hasn't looked for a few days, due to sprint in London amongst others
<roasted_> karni: I'll keep an eye out as well, but right now it honestly seems to be okay.
<karni> roasted_: Thanks for getting back to us :)
<roasted_> What I did, if it's relevant, was did a fresh install of 4.2 (not an incremental upgrade) and restored all of my apps+data with the free edition of Titanium Backup.
<roasted_> Perhaps something got wacky during the restore? Who knows.
<roasted_> In fact, for fun, I'll nuke UbuntuOne again and restore it from TiBackup and see if the battery issue comes back.
<karni> roasted_: Yes, that is possible, although it should have never gone heywire
<karni> roasted_: Perfect :)
<karni> Thank you
<roasted_> Agreed - but if it's something I can replicate it'd be something worth elevating, whether to you guys or TiBackup, whichever it's fouling out at.
<roasted_> Not like it takes me much time - a few clicks and ofrget about it for a day. :P
<roasted_> I have a long weekend coming up, plenty of testing time.
<roasted_> I'll pop in later and let you know what the findings are.
<roasted_> thanks for your insight karni
<karni> :D
<karni> roasted_: Thanks man! Thank you so much.
<roasted_> take care!
<karni> roasted_: If I'm not around, I'll get back to your messages (I have an IRC session)
<karni> oops ;d
 * karni calls it a day, catch you guys tomorrow morning (or late evening :))
<karni> o/
<ralsina> bye karni!
<alecu> hey all, I'm back from lunch, but my head has been feeling awful the whole day, so I'm taking the rest of the day off.
<ralsina> alecu: take care man.
<ralsina> EOD for me too. Bye!
<directhex> turns out "Invalid card details" means "transaction declined by over-zealous card issuer anti fraud people"
<karni> We've had delta since what.. a year? post from 6 weeks ago: https://www.dropbox.com/developers/blog/23
#ubuntuone 2012-11-22
<karni> Good morning!
<gatox> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<mandel> morning!!!
<gatox> back
<karni> Morning gatox, mandel :)
<gatox> karni, o/
<mandel> karni, morning!!! o/
<karni> :)
 * karni had potato delivery this morning
<karni> ( ;) )
<karni> ✔ added utility scripts to U1M-v2
<mvo> hey mandel, karni, JamesTait and gatox
<gatox> mvo, hi
<JamesTait> mvo, o/
<mandel> mvo, hola!
<karni> hi mvo, JamesTait :)
<JamesTait> karni, /o/
<karni> \o/
<JamesTait> \o\
<karni> enough dancing! :D
<JamesTait> Awww.
<karni> rockstar: On one hand, you sand we should allow queuing one track more than once. On the other, the UI interaction you mentioned on the sprint makes this impossible (for an item to appear twice in the list, unless its part of an album, and then another album mix)
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<karni> hi alecu
<alecu> @ping
<gatox> alecu, pong :P
<gatox> no bot here
<alecu> gracias! :P
<gatox> alecu, i'm running ubuntu in the nexus7
<gatox> :D
<alecu> gatox: great! I had the plan to install it, too.
<alecu> gatox: how does it work?
<alecu> gatox: I mean, what's your opinion on it?
<gatox> alecu, currently...... it's not good for being used.... i've plans to try to contribute to that..... that's why i installed...... but it's really difficult to use ubuntu (as the desktop experience) in the tablet
<gatox> is the same thing..... it doesn't have some ux optimizations for that
<alecu> gatox: right...
<alecu> gatox: is there a way to have both OSs at the same time?
<gatox> alecu, at least with the installer no..... it erase android from the device
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<alecu> gatox: I know that the UX is not optimized at all for tablets, but that was expected still. I know that this release is mostly focused on helping devs figure out how their apps would work on arm hardware.
<alecu> ralsina: hi!
<ralsina> hello alecu, gatox
<mandel> time for lunch :)
<gatox> alecu, yes, i know..... and i wanted to play a little bit with that
<gatox> alecu, but at least ninja is running there jeje
<alecu> gatox: jajaaja
<mandel> alecu, I can assert it was one of the first things he tested
<gatox> jejejeeee
<gatox> alecu, http://youtu.be/YhGYzLW3X_g
 * gatox lunch
<alecu> gatox: you need a bluetooth mouse!
<alecu> gatox: very nice video, btw!
<alecu> and it seems that nautilus is awfully slow there...
<alecu> ninja started faster than nautilus!
<gatox> alecu, yes...... some stuff works really fast and well in the tablet and another not so much
<ralsina> nautilus is slow everywhere these days. It takes 1.5 seconds for a cold start on my notebook. Whch boots in 4 seconds.
<gatox> now lunch for real
<karni> hi ralsina o/
<ralsina> hi karni!
<ralsina> it's raning here, and alecu's internet conection is made solely of cats, so they scampered and he's disconnected.
<mandel> back from lunch :)
<mandel> ralsina, today we have mumble, right?
<karni> mandel: Thursday, I'd say yes.
<karni> in 1:36 ?
<ralsina> karni: yes
<karni> thanks
 * karni was double checking
<ralsina> karni: good idea. I have the wrongtimezone in calendar since the trip, despite saying 10 times I want my old one back
<karni> ralsina: hehe
<ralsina> so I have to look at the thin red line to know what's coming next
<karni> ralsina: In the hotel, we couldn't set the clock right, and it was +1 off of UK time. That was strange.
<ralsina> karni: you were probably on UTC which is not London time
<karni> ralsina: Dunno, that was in H10 hotel in London.
<ralsina> UTC has no DST
<karni> I say everyone should forget about DST. It's more trouble than useful.
<karni> ;)
<ralsina> all the alarm clocks in the hotel were in the wrong time too. Maybe some spacetime collapse.
<karni> heh :)
<mandel> all, gatox has not connection atm, I'll be a proxy for you if needed
 * alecu is back online
<mandel> ralsina, mumble in 5'. right?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina, hey, I've got problems getting to mumble
<mandel> ralsina, host unreachable
<ralsina> mandel: ooooooook
<ralsina> so, no mandel, no gatox, no alecu
<ralsina> no mmcc, no brian, no dobey
<ralsina> not a whole point to the meeting :-)
 * karni chuckles
<ralsina> no joshua too
<karni> mandel: And you missed my potato joke on mumble ;<
<karni> I'm calling it a day, guys, started 9 AM (w00t x} )
<karni> Take care all
<alecu> bye karni!
<ralsina> bye karni!
 * ralsina suspects karni pretends to leave and then stays coding behind his back
<mvo> bye karni
<karni> ralsina: haha, this time I am actually leaving :) helping a friend out
<karni> Take care all!
<mandel> all, gatox is not longer a nux virgin!!!
<gatox> jajajaja
 * gatox is in the shower rubbing his soul
 * gatox and mandel EOD! see you tomorrow!!!
<ralsina> "rubbing his soul"?????
<ralsina> and yet he can IRC at the same time!
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone
<Moscherkobold> anyone any idea why i can´t login with the windows client?
<jgdx> Moscherkobold: are you getting any error messages?
<Moscherkobold> only: the authentication failed
<Moscherkobold> jgdx: i´ve used the same data as on the u1 homepage
<Moscherkobold> and it´s not a firewall problem
<ralsina> Moscherkobold: it could be a certificate problem. If you are willing to try a workaround: go to http://one.ubuntu.com with IE, then reboot and try again
<Moscherkobold> ok
<ralsina> Moscherkobold: and yes, that would be a bug for which we have a fix coming
<Moscherkobold> ne IE installed :)
<Moscherkobold> any other way or do i have to install?
<ralsina> firefox may work
<Moscherkobold> unfortunately not
<Moscherkobold> but ok i will try later
<Moscherkobold> thx so far
<ralsina> Moscherkobold: sorry, but support is not around today because of the hour & US holiday
<ralsina> Moscherkobold: tomorrow earlier you may have better luck
<Moscherkobold> no problem you already helped me
<Moscherkobold> thanks
<Moscherkobold> jgdx: ralsina the IE workaround was sucessful thank you
<jgdx> good for you Moscherkobold! ralsina is the man
#ubuntuone 2012-11-23
<ralsina> Moscherkobold: awesome :-)
<ralsina> Moscherkobold: believe it or not, it took us *months* of research to figure that one out :-)
<karni> Morning o/
<ralsina> good morning karni!
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> morning!
<mandel> ralsina, are you up already??
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<ralsina> mandel: old people sleep little
<mandel> O_o
<gatox> ralsina, that's why mandel wake up at 4am
<ralsina> so, how are you guys? Surviving the sprint all in one piece?
<mandel> ralsina, gatox and I were thinking to do a small chart with the different tasks to be done for the dash and their dependencies (more of tech task to be done) does that sound good for you to use it in order to fill houdson?
<gatox> ralsina, kind of...... i needed to reinstall ubuntu last night....... compiz.......
<mandel> ralsina, things are moving fast in the dash land ;)
<ralsina> mandel: yes indeed
<ralsina> are we going to have to reinstall before each review? ;-)
<mandel> lol
<gatox> ralsina, after probably
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> ok, a kid to wake up,  a breakfast to serve. Will be bak in 2 hours or so.
<gatox> ralsina, search for "planner" in the software cente, you will see a program named "project managment" and install it... we are going to share with you a file with our estimations and tasks
<ralsina> gatox: awesome
<ralsina> you will have to load your own estimates anyway
<gatox> ralsina, or we could use this and share it in an udf :P is really simple to use
<ralsina> gatox: no
<ralsina> gatox: not to be annoying and dictatorial, but NO ;-)
<mandel> meh
<ralsina> did you mail it? I did not get it
<gatox> ralsina, link in u1-client
<alecu> hello, all!
<alecu> I'm on a very flaky 2G connection, since my internet&phone&tv provider decided to black out again
<gatox> alecu, who you gonna call?? ghostbusters! :P
<ralsina> alecu: there comes a point where you will have to pay for actual internet connections that are connected to the actual internet ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: and yes, I know telecentro is crazy cheap! ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: I spent some time yesterday pondering the options around here...
<ralsina> alecu: let me guess, arnet and fibertel?
<ralsina> you *may* have claro fiber over there though
<alecu> ralsina: there are no FTH providers that cover this area... so, yes.
<alecu> ralsina: no, claro is only on some parts around capfed, not in capfed
<ralsina> :(
<ralsina> iplan? ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: telecom is supposed to start a FTH service in capital
<alecu> ralsina: no iplan either, it's only available a few blocks away from microcentro
<ralsina> alecu: ever considered moving? ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: in fact, yes :P
<ralsina> alecu: don't come to San Isidro, it's like there, but no telecentro either
<alecu> ralsina: I have been discussing with Luli some options where Claro is available :P
<ralsina> Kansas City! They have GB google fiber! ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: I like that Claro covers "moron, castelar and haedo". Those are some options...
<ralsina> right
<alecu> ralsina: ok, I'll add Kansas City to my list!
<alecu> anyway: :-(
<ralsina> so... ok, got it. 2g. :(
<alecu> ok, I'm back properly online.
 * gatox + mandel lunch
<karni> Yeah, it crossed my mind to move to Kansas City heheh
 * gatox + mandel eod!!
<karni> Have a nice weekend, mandel
<karni> Calling it a day, have a lovely weekend all!
#ubuntuone 2012-11-24
<ashish> Hi Guys
<ashish> I have  a problem while installing jdk7 on my lubuntu machine
<ashish> can any one help
<ashish> Exception in thread Thread-1:
<ashish> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ashish>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 551, in __bootstrap_inner
<ashish>     self.run()
<ashish>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 99, in run
<ashish>     self.add_ppa_signing_key(self.ppa_path)
<ashish>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 132, in add_ppa_signing_key
<ashish>     tmp_keyring_dir = tempfile.mkdtemp()
<ashish>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/tempfile.py", line 322, in mkdtemp
<ashish>     name = names.next()
<ashish>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/tempfile.py", line 141, in next
<ashish>     letters = [choose(c) for dummy in "123456"]
<ashish>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/random.py", line 274, in choice
<ashish>     return seq[int(self.random() * len(seq))]  # raises IndexError if seq is empty
<ashish> ValueError: cannot convert float NaN to integer
#ubuntuone 2012-11-25
<PhoenixSTF> Can someone tell me if Ubuntu One is all made out of Python?
<dobey> all of it isn't. most of it is.
<PhoenixSTF> including file indexing?
<dobey> the file sync client is mostly python yes.
<PhoenixSTF> I don't want to sound bad, but wouldn't it be faster developed under C/C++?
<dobey> probably not, no
<PhoenixSTF> well it drains a lot of battery life while just doing the indexing part
<PhoenixSTF> not the sync it self
<dobey> you mean doing local rescan?
<PhoenixSTF> yes
<dobey> how many files do you have synchronized to ubuntu one?
<dobey> folders, and files, that is
<PhoenixSTF> 2156 items, totalling 789.2 MB
<PhoenixSTF> wait thats not true
<dobey> they will have to be rescanned at start up, no matter what language the client is written in
<PhoenixSTF> 36730 items, totalling 4.3 GB
<PhoenixSTF> well I have a lot of files yes, but it sometimes gets stuck and sometimes it goes on forever and drains a lot of battery
<PhoenixSTF> just wondering why it happens :)
<dobey> no idea. file a bug :)
<PhoenixSTF> Anyway if the rescan part is done in python or perl is much slower than C correct?
<dobey> no
<PhoenixSTF> no?
<dobey> disk i/o is going to be just as slow in any language you do it in. there is no bottleneck in the interpreter for what that code is doing
<PhoenixSTF> right, problem is, disk is not working and One it off the charts with CPU.
<PhoenixSTF> *it=is
<dobey> file a bug. :)
<dobey> and anywya, i need to go back to my weekend
<PhoenixSTF> ty :)
#ubuntuone 2013-11-18
<Pando> I didn't use the syncdaemon yet. maybe it will fit my needs, gonna see how it works. thanks
#ubuntuone 2013-11-20
<JoseExposito> Hi! I'm doing a simple GET request to "/api/file_storage/v1/~/Ubuntu%20One" from Qt (using O2 library https://github.com/pipacs/o2) and I'm getting a "Host requires authentication" error. However, when I make the same request to other URLs, like "/api/file_storage/v1/volumes/" or "/api/file_storage/v1/public_files" everything works properly. Does anyone know what could happen?
<dobey> karni, beuno: ^^ maybe you know, or who best to ping about that one?
<karni> hrm
<karni> I would need to relay that to beuno, I don't know the reason. I'm assuming all request are signed (both the working ones and the one that is not working).
<beuno> JoseExposito, maybe the %20 isn't being properly handled?
<JoseExposito> karni: Yes, both request are signed. Actually to test the request I'm just changing the URL in my source code and all the request are working but the request like"/api/file_storage/v1/~/..." aren't working
<dobey> almost certainly the %20
<JoseExposito> dobey: Same error without %20 :S
<karni> holestly %20 looks fine to me. JoseExposito, you tried with a different path? like creating a synced folder and fetching /~/foo ?
<karni> *honestly
<karni> JoseExposito: I'm asking because I never talked to the API from Qt
<karni> so I'm not familiar with possible issues that may be already known
<JoseExposito> karni: Good idea, with my brand new foo volume ithis request is working: https://one.ubuntu.com/api/file_storage/v1/~/foo :D
<JoseExposito> probably it is a problem with the %20 (all my volumes had a %20)
<JoseExposito> thank you! I'm investigating the problem
<karni> JoseExposito: :)
<karni> JoseExposito: Might be a problem within the Qt library
<karni> or elsewhere, but the API should accept such URL I would say.
<JoseExposito> karni: Maybe... Because including "?include_children=true" to the URL causes the same error. The library doesn't look very popular, but it was very easy to deploy in phones... I think that I have to look for a new one...
<karni> JoseExposito: oh yes. that should work with no problem. looks like a bug in the lib.
<dobey> well, the %20 would be a problem if the signature generation is handling encoded characters wrong
<dobey> which is a very common problem with oauth client implementations
<JoseExposito> karni, dobey: I have switched to https://github.com/sirikata/liboauthcpp and now it works like a charm. Thank you very much for your help!!
<karni> JoseExposito: great! Thanks for letting us know :)
<karni> dobey: Yes
#ubuntuone 2013-11-22
<MiloMilestone> hello
<MiloMilestone> How I can do for erase all my backup on UbuntuOne ?
<dobey> you want to delete all your files on ubuntu one?
<MiloMilestone> files in backup of ubuntuone
<dobey> ubuntu one isn't a back up service. do you mean the backup files uploaded to ubuntu one by deja-dup?
<MiloMilestone> erase deleted files
<dobey> sorry, but i am not understanding exaclty what you want to do.
<MiloMilestone> When I click "recover deleted files" I have a lot of file restored
<MiloMilestone> I want  erase this backup
<dobey> then just delete the restored files
<dobey> if you don't want them
#ubuntuone 2013-11-24
<prokop> hello, pls, how i can sync sw between 2 PCs over Ubuntu SW center? Both logged on Ubuntu One account, both turned on, but I can't see differents in SW...  Ubuntu v13.10
#ubuntuone 2014-11-17
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Home-Made Bread Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-11-18
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Entrepreneurship Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-11-19
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Have A Bad Day Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-11-20
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Use Less Stuff Day! :D
#ubuntuone 2014-11-21
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy World Hello Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2019-11-20
<foophi> i clicked the link above to read wiki re faq i got random nothing about faq wiki though
<foophi> i have a laptop that keeps crashing any suggestions on tools or live cd to test for hardware faults people please =)
<verterok> foophi: you should ask in #ubuntu
<verterok> this was the channel for the ubuntuone project, which is closed
